# Michael Myers returns..and so do we....19 Fabulous nights of HHN, RP & SF Sept/Oct 2018



## schumigirl

​

*Yep, another trip report from Carole n Tom...…….

This one is starting a little early...….rather unusually for me. I never do a pre trip report as I always like to surprise myself and have no definite plans for our trips...….but, time is of a premium this year so wanted to get a head start on this one...……

So, for anyone who doesn't know us......there must be some...….. we are indeed Carole and Tom. 

This is our fourth of five trips to Orlando this year, and our longest one at 19 nights. We usually spend this length of time in September as we adore HHN and September is one of our favourite times to go anyway...…….Tom took early retirement last year, can`t believe it`s over a year now since he left the big bad world of work, it has gone so quickly.....of course Kyle reminds us if we weren't travelling so much it might slow down a bit...…..gotta love him!!!! But, now we can take advantage of travelling anytime we choose we are certainly taking advantage of it. 

Kyle isn't with us again this trip, but we do look forward to 10 nights in December where he will join us again...….apparently in the UK it is acceptable for our adult kids to join us on an Orlando vacation without being teased!!!! Not that he would bother anyway...…..we went for a week last December and loved Universal at Christmas, so as we felt a week wasn't long enough.....it`s 10 nights this time. 

So that's the reason for so many trips now, instead of our once a year trips up 2015. 

Early retirement has been wonderful...…..easily the best decision ever...….and as I more or less retired a good few years back through choice.....I preferred being able to travel to Scotland or anywhere else I liked when I liked...…..so we both took to it like a duck to water...……

Everyone told us we would need a hobby once Tom retired...…...so we got one. Visiting Orlando more often. Can`t get much better than that. We tried golf and hated it......almost did a man an injury with a golf club......oops so thought better of it!!! 

This is us if you don't know us...…..in one of our favourite bars in Citywalk………..*



*

*








​*We do like to visit a few bars on our trips...…..and we do enjoy a cocktail or three...…..but mostly we just love Orlando and the surrounding areas...…….there is so much to see and do outside of the Universal parks...…..of course if you know us at all, you`ll know we don't visit Disney or SeaWorld at all. Universal all the way for us...….*








*This trip was booked before we even left last September...…..as is our way, we do like to have it  arranged in plenty of time. It`s especially easy now we don't have to fit between certain dates, although to be fair Tom never had any issues with vacation time...….he suited himself. But, we just liked it booked first. 

So, 19 nights at our favourite hotel...……..Royal Pacific Resort...……*







​*We have stayed her many nights since 2009 when we began to stay here exclusively...….and we love it as much as we did, if not more than our first stay. We never get bored here and so many people now genuinely feel like family...…...we know a lot of folks so well and of course the business it is, staff do change, and meeting new members of the team is always lovely. 

I think they are fabulous at making everyone feel special of course, but there is such a warm and welcoming feeling when we enter the hotel, it really is like being home. And when people you have known for a long time are delighted to see you back and welcome you as family, that is a very special feeling...…...and one of the many, many reasons we return every year......now numerous times a year. And we feel incredibly lucky to be able to do that. 

So, once we are home from our October trip last year, jet lag hasn't even cleared and I`m on the websites getting flights booked and paid for...…...this is so easy...….it`s like buying a book from Amazon...….couple of clicks and it`s done...……..

We go between Virgin and Thomas Cook for flights to America...….not really a price consideration, but more convenience of flight times......they are both excellent to fly with and we have no problem with whichever we choose...……flight crew and service have always been top notch on both carriers. Thomas Cook gets our pennies this time. *





​


*We usually book Premium both ways, but the plane we are on going out doesn't have a Premium area, but the seats are extremely decent on these flights. The planes for America and long haul are decent...…..so we get the first row booked going out and add in Priority boarding, so we are on first.....sounds crazy but, as we have no seats in front of us we can`t put our bags under the seat in front, so we need to put our cabin bags above us...…..some people have cabin luggage that are huge......so space is a premium......but the advantage of being in row 1 is no one reclining on to you.....during the day flights most people don't though....but some can. Their privilege of course. And having extra space in these seats means it`s not an issue if someone does recline.  *








​*We do however have Premium on the way home......so no need to add Priority as it is already included with premium seats. 

With flights sorted almost immediately we were practically done with planning...……..

Although I say we never plan, we do of course look forward immensely to our trips.....every one of them is special and we treasure every second we are there. We do look at menu`s, a lot!!!! Food plays a big part of our trips......so many restaurants we just don't have anything like them in the UK. Some we go to are chains of course, don't quite understand the hate that some chain restaurants get from certain people...…….The Palm is a chain and every single meal we have had there has been beautiful. Guess some people must go to pretty poor chains as we have loved almost every meal we have had in America...….except Bongo`s in Downtown Disney...….truly awful and never went back. But it was in 2007......I have a long memory though. 

We also plan where we might travel to for the day...….there are so many places round about and a little further afield......we are spoilt for choice some trips. 

Which brings us to the car rental. 

We exclusively use Alamo and have done for several years...….so far no complaints about the cars or service from them......they used to try and sell us all kinds of upgrades, but soon realized they couldn't sell us anything we knew we didn't want or need. Although last time we got the best car ever......if you read the July Trip Report, you would see we got a Maserati Levante......which was so much fun to drive...….we loved this car. Wouldn't have one in real life as they can be so unreliable.....but this one was fabulous!!!!! *








​*Thing is, this had spoiled us for rental cars in the future. 

For this trip we had booked a full size SUV. Last time it had been a Premium I believe, but the option wasn't there, so we would see when we arrive if we can maybe get an F Pace as an upgrade.....no way would get this again for such a bargain price as we only added around $100 for the week!! Bargain. 

This booking was only $650 for 19 nights. But, it was booked and paid for now too. Another box ticked off in our planning, limited as it was. Whatever the car ended up being I`m sure it would be fine. 

We stay overnight at the airport at the same hotel we have stayed at for years. Radisson Blu Manchester Airport. We just like it here. Its convenient for both Terminals whether you are flying Virgin or Thomas Cook...…..one airline you turn right out the doors and the other you turn left down the Skywalk. Rooms are clean and quite pretty......and we usually book the Executive Lounge as an extra treat...……the contoured glass windows on top is the location of the lounge...…..great airport views!!! *








​*The lounge is on the 9th floor and they have snacks and non alcoholic drinks out all day. At 5pm the alcohol and appetizers comes out...…..

Wines and liquor are left out for people to help themselves...….and there is beer in the chilled cabinets then. The apps are pretty good and last couple of years we have enjoyed them and didn't feel the need to go down to the restaurant to eat dinner. And the lounge is very nice...*

*You do have your own check in area on the 9th floor for Executive rooms which is a little quieter and more convenient than main check in desk. *















​
*Food stops being served around 7.30pm and alcohol at 9pm. Although we never really have a lot as flying the next day we don't want to feel sluggish. 

We usually book a room with parking included for our entire stay...…..but this time we thought we might do something a little different this time. We were going to travel to the airport by train. 

There is a train station attached to the complex too, mum and I had arrived by train when we stayed overnight here before we flew out to NYC. We had enjoyed it. And this was really a bit of an experiment...….more so for the way home. 

We have a fairly long drive back down the country to get home...….and after a night flight that you probably haven't slept much, driving isn't fun. I know you can book a day room at most of the bigger hotels, but we would rather just set off for home as soon as we can. So, we got our entire journey booked and managed to get First Class seats on both trains to and from the airport. It will take longer than driving, but Tom just felt he`d like to give it a try just once...….if we don't like it we can still go by car on our other journeys. We will also be going by car in December when Kyle is with us. 

We have a cab booked to take us to the station on Wednesday morning. Friends offered, but one is notoriously unreliable...….and others are a little bit away or working, so cabs are easier. It`s only 30 minutes to the station. Then 4 hours or so on the trains. 


More plans including HHN and other changes coming right up...…..*


*

*

​


----------



## macraven

_Woot 

Let the fun begin _


----------



## macraven

_I like how you put your main squeeze picture to start this report_


----------



## JaxDad

Only 19 nights? Are you sure you’ll be able to squeeze everything in?

I didn’t see your travel dates. I think we’re going to Orlando the weekend of 19 October. It would be fun to meet for a drink or something. Or if you come up to St. Augustine, let me know. 

I’m looking forward to the rest of the report!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Woot
> 
> Let the fun begin _





And you made it first again...……..

Glad to see you along for this early bird special...…….yep....let the fun begin!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I like how you put your main squeeze picture to start this report_



Couldn't leave him out of this trip report could I...…..

Man of my dreams...…….


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Only 19 nights? Are you sure you’ll be able to squeeze everything in?
> 
> I didn’t see your travel dates. I think we’re going to Orlando the weekend of 19 October. It would be fun to meet for a drink or something. Or if you come up to St. Augustine, let me know.
> 
> I’m looking forward to the rest of the report!



 along again......and you made the first page!!!! 

And thank you...….I realized I hadn't put our departure and arrival day in  I will amend that asap in the next post!!!! 

We do indeed arrive September 13th and leave Oct 2nd...…...but we do plan to drive to St Augustine one day......it will probably be a Sunday at some point, but not sure yet, but we are quite flexible in that......will let you know by pm or on the boards and we would love to meet you there....sounds like a plan 

I shouldn't really complain, but I did say earlier we didn't have enough nights to do everything we wanted to...….one of my friends looked at me like I had 3 heads!!!! 

But, glad to have you read along, and although this one will take a while to complete as we`re away next week, I do hope you enjoy it...….


----------



## schumigirl

*It has seemed such a long time since we got everything booked right now.*

*But, we have been back four times since last September/October...…..and I think sometimes it seems longer between trips, although that is blatantly not the case...….*

*Thanks to Jaxdad I realized I omitted our arrival dates in opening post...……*

*We stay overnight at the Radisson on Wednesday September 12th and fly on the 13th around midday...….so hoping for no delays due to weather or any other reason...…..we should arrive MCO around 4.20pm. Departure day is Tuesday October 2nd. *

*Of course HHN is the focus of this next trip...…….if you`ve never been, HHN is an amazing event held every year. The quality of the houses and Scare Actor performances have never disappointed...…..well, last years was marginally poorer than previous years that we have visited.....but still an amazing atmosphere and was still a lot of fun. We still wouldn't have missed it!!!! *

*Just a couple of pictures from previous years as well as last years...…….*















































​
*I`m sure this mask will make more than one appearance this year...…..Kyle did genuinely want to buy this mask...…..I quite easily convinced him it might not be the best idea......if he wanted me around a few more years  He did however get the tee shirt in the background with the full Michael face on it!!!!! Freaks me out every time he wears it...…….*








​





















*We always buy the Rush of Fear ticket with Express Pass. It covers the first 3 weeks of the event, and this year we could go 12 nights in that time period if we wanted to which makes excellent value for us. I think it was around $600 for both of us with these tickets. I think we bought them in June and we picked them up when we were there in July at Will Call. 

It does get busy even on so called quiet nights, but, we just hate queueing with a passion!!! So standing in line with the heat and crowds just isn't for us...….so we always have EP. And this years event looks to be amazing!!! So we do plan to utilize it as many nights as we can......*

*When we were staying at Sapphire Falls in July we suddenly thought why didn't we have a few nights back here in September...…..we genuinely did enjoy Sapphire, it had so many things we loved including excellent food options...…..so we were soon sorted with that and now we are staying our first 15 nights at RP and then moving over to Sapphire on the 28th September...……..which is ideal as the lovely Keisha is going to be around then so we have arranged to meet up then...….exact place and time that day to be confirmed......but it`s one thing crossed off the list as we have missed each other last few years by a few days at times...….we were happy with that in the plans!!!! *































​
*We are so looking to this trip for many reasons and Sapphire is one of them...…..we really did fall in love with this resort as soon as we were shown around the first time after it just opened.....and when we finally managed a stay there in May we truly loved every second...…...so it`ll be like having two little trips...…*

*Things were falling into place for this trip….now again, once we were home from our July trip, we just had to wait...……….bit like Michael Myers waiting for Halloween *






​
*More plans and ideas coming up...…………….off to watch Trick R Treat tonight...……..*


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hello looking forward to reading about your fun!

It’ll help the time go by faster til our next big one also..........hopefully!!!!!

75 days til it starts!


----------



## tink1957

Yay  you started your report...just what I needed after a long day at work.

Thanks


----------



## jessicag13

I’m so excited to be following along with one of your trip reports in real time! I was doing research for my first HHN and came across one of your previous ones, and marathoned reading 3 or 4 others of yours in the past couple of weeks. And I’m actually going to be at universal 9/16-9/18, so I may end up being one of the random people who yells hello at you at some point


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Wow! I never expected you to start a new report so early! I am excited to read along. 

I am hoping the weather is beautiful with few evening showers  .A dry hhn season is being prayed for in our house!

I hope we get the chance to say hi! We will be at Uni until the 23!!

Safe travels to you and your Tom!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hello looking forward to reading about your fun!
> 
> It’ll help the time go by faster til our next big one also..........hopefully!!!!!
> 
> 75 days til it starts!



 to another one DLPN...…...glad to have you here...….

And yes, I`m sure your wait will pass quickly......I`m always amazed how quickly time does go by...…...sometimes!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Yay  you started your report...just what I needed after a long day at work.
> 
> Thanks



 back too Vicki...…….I hope you enjoy this one too......and you`ll be in this one too!!!!

Looking forward to our meet up


----------



## schumigirl

jessicag13 said:


> I’m so excited to be following along with one of your trip reports in real time! I was doing research for my first HHN and came across one of your previous ones, and marathoned reading 3 or 4 others of yours in the past couple of weeks. And I’m actually going to be at universal 9/16-9/18, so I may end up being one of the random people who yells hello at you at some point



 jessicag……...I`m so happy you posted and will be joining along...……

Oh love how you read them all close together!!!! Wow...…..I hoped they helped a little...….

Oh you HAVE to say or even shout hello if you see us  ...….we`ll be around those days I`m sure...…..so, please, I`d love to say hello in real life......don't be put off by the red scary face......I`ll just be hot...…..


----------



## schumigirl

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Wow! I never expected you to start a new report so early! I am excited to read along.
> 
> I am hoping the weather is beautiful with few evening showers  .A dry hhn season is being prayed for in our house!
> 
> I hope we get the chance to say hi! We will be at Uni until the 23!!
> 
> Safe travels to you and your Tom!!!



 back to you too...…… Glad to have you along too...…..

Yes it is rather quick to start a new one...….but, I don't update while we are there...….I leave all the pictures and stuff till we get home...….we never seem to have time to post pictures while we are there...…..too busy having fun!!!! So, thought I`d give myself a head start...…..

Yes, good weather would be wonderful......HHN in the rain isn't a lot of fun...…..so will say an extra one too...….and yes, hope we can get a chance to say a big hello to each other too...…..


----------



## jocelyn6

Hi Carole!! I just finished reading the New York/Orlando report and was thrilled to see that you have your next report on the go! Can't wait to follow these adventures!


----------



## jump00

What a day - just finished your last trip report and now.............a PTR!!!! Woo hoo!!! Grabbing my coffee and sitting on the comfy couch


----------



## I-4Bound

I'm here!


----------



## tlinus

Checking In!! 

Cannot wait for more.....


----------



## Tink2Day

Not sure which is scarier, Tom's clown shirt or Kyle's shirt.  I'm not allowed to watch scary movies.....I've nearly given everyone in my family a heart attack  by waking up screaming after having watched one.
I can't even read scary books so I'm sure I would have heart failure if one of the scare actors came up on me the way they have done to you! The one with the bellhop right behind you....let's just say I'd need a quick change of clothing if that had been me!
But I do enjoy reading your reports about HHN, watching your reactions make the reports!


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Woop Woop so exciting, not long now

Rob is all up to date now, I read him your plans


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> Hi Carole!! I just finished reading the New York/Orlando report and was thrilled to see that you have your next report on the go! Can't wait to follow these adventures!



 Jocelyn...…….so glad to see you here again!!!! 

Always appreciate you reading and the lovely comments...…..yep, started this one early, but I`m glad I did...…..

So, I hope you enjoy this one too...…..


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> What a day - just finished your last trip report and now.............a PTR!!!! Woo hoo!!! Grabbing my coffee and sitting on the comfy couch



 back to you too!!!! 

Lovely you will be reading along too...…..

Only down side for me is there will be a huge gap till I update with full report as we don't really post while we are away, too busy having fun  ...….but will get it going as quickly as I can once jet lag leaves me......lol...…. 

But, glad you`re along for this one too...…..appreciate it!!!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I'm here!



 Andrea...…..and delighted to se you here too...….

I truly hope this one is as enjoyable for you to read too...…..again, always love to see the lovely comments along the way...…


----------



## schumigirl

tlinus said:


> Checking In!!
> 
> Cannot wait for more.....



 tlinus……..nice to have you along for the beginning of this one too!!!! 

I do hope you enjoy it...…..


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Woop Woop so exciting, not long now
> 
> Rob is all up to date now, I read him your plans



 to my favourite AussieBrit guy...…….

Yep, not long now for you both too...…..I love you`ve updated Rob!!!! 

Glad you`ll be reading this one too...…...


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Not sure which is scarier, Tom's clown shirt or Kyle's shirt.  I'm not allowed to watch scary movies.....I've nearly given everyone in my family a heart attack  by waking up screaming after having watched one.
> I can't even read scary books so I'm sure I would have heart failure if one of the scare actors came up on me the way they have done to you! The one with the bellhop right behind you....let's just say I'd need a quick change of clothing if that had been me!
> But I do enjoy reading your reports about HHN, watching your reactions make the reports!



 back Tink2Day...……..

lol......I love Tom`s teeshirt……...but Kyle`s frightens me every time he wears it...….thankfully doesn't wear it a lot...…..

I`m ok with certain movies, but Halloween makes me so jittery after I watch them...….Tom says it`s like having a rucksack on his back when we go to bed as I get nervous of every little sound.....and we live in an old house!!!! Like you I talk and have been known to scream out in sleep as if I`m being murdered...….lol...….it`s awful though!!! 

I`m sure you would have fun at the same time though...…..it genuinely is a real hoot!!!! We laugh so hard at times...….but, I do enjoy being scared...…

But, enjoy this one when it does get written up...…..glad you`re here...….


----------



## schumigirl

*So with HHN being the main focus of our trips I have been looking back at some of the older ones too...….*

*We have gone from going to one night in 2007 where we totally fell in love with the event......to going as many years as we can. We had to miss a couple of Septembers for different reason. One was the year Kyle was having back surgery...…...not wonderful for an 18 year old about to start University.*

*But, he got the surgery done in August after our July visit, and did indeed start University in September having more or less fully recovered from such a large and long surgery. The joys of being so young...…..*

*But, September is one of our favourite times of year...……*

*We don't really do Halloween in the UK the way it`s done in the States...….and we love it...…..it`s huge over there and I wish it would become as big over here....stores do try, but it`s not the same.*

*A couple of HHN`s have been outstanding...…...and some of the early ones were a blast...……Jacks Carnival of Carnage and Bloody Mary, Reflections of Fear were stand outs for us...…..*

*Tom did manage to capture one or two scary moments over the years...……..*


*This one is probably my favourite picture ever at HHN...…...I thought the thing was just a display...…...genuinely...…..and wondered why Tom was taking so long with the picture...….but he had seen the talons start to move ever so slowly and deliberately towards me...….the SA had realized I thought he was a prop...…..don't they just love folks like me!!!!*









*This was also the same night...…..Pumpkinhead was stood with his head on a table......so again I assumed he was a prop...…..that was the night I discovered I could indeed run!!!! But he followed me for a picture...…..Kyle just didn't stop laughing the whole night...….*








*SA are just fabulous!!!! *


*This one started off so well...…..she was so in character...…..then she turned on me as I walked away...…… genuinely didn't expect it!!!! *













*
Tom complained I moved too quickly, so the picture was a little blurry...…… Not often I hear that!!!! *


*Over the years the SA in my opinion, or should I say in our experience, have got so much better at getting pictures with you.....this SA was keen for us to have the same pose...….before she tried to scare me half to death of course...……*









*
But, even Tom got a little spook one time...…..he very rarely gets caught out...…….*









*
So, if anyone is on the fence about the event it is genuinely so much fun!!!! *


*Some of the merchandise available is fabulous!!!! We are perfect purchasers...…..anything themed for HHN and we buy it...…..*




























*Many of us on here have been going for a long time, some longer than others...….but it really is an amazing event and if you can go you should.*

*There is a HHN thread started by Keishashadow…….it has all the information you`ll need from ticket options and prices to general information from folks who have been...….excellent thread. *

*We do HHN a little different to some. We purchase the Rush of Fear with Express Pass......wouldn't be without EP!!!! But, we don't usually spend the whole night in the park as we can go 12 nights this year...……*

*Some nights we go in early and stay a few hours, other nights we stay longer...…..but we never do a full open to close...…..with so many nights and Ep, it`s not necessary...…..but, that's what suits us...….*


*Having a quick look at our food options next...…..*


----------



## smiths02

Joining in...I often read your trip reports, so I thought I would come out of lurking!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  A pre-trip report from Schumi.  2 more sleeps, and this trip report becomes live.  So enjoy reading about your past fun at HHN, the type of plane and seats, and the lovely before flight hotel you stay at.  I arrive at MCO on the 1st, getting a wee crack of dawn flight, thanks to a SW change.  I could change, but the next direct is at 2pm.  That's a no.  May try to say hello before ya leave, but if I don't, hope you have an awesome time.  Then there's always next year.  Already have RPR booked for the beginning of October.  Then may tag some Mickey stay before that.  Still deciding, but not the RPR part.

Great pictures, as always.


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> Joining in...I often read your trip reports, so I thought I would come out of lurking!



 along smiths02...…….

Lovely to have you join in and post!!!! Nice to see you...……

I`m glad to hear you have read the previous ones, and hope you enjoy this one too...…...


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  A pre-trip report from Schumi.  2 more sleeps, and this trip report becomes live.  So enjoy reading about your past fun at HHN, the type of plane and seats, and the lovely before flight hotel you stay at.  I arrive at MCO on the 1st, getting a wee crack of dawn flight, thanks to a SW change.  I could change, but the next direct is at 2pm.  That's a no.  May try to say hello before ya leave, but if I don't, hope you have an awesome time.  Then there's always next year.  Already have RPR booked for the beginning of October.  Then may tag some Mickey stay before that.  Still deciding, but not the RPR part.
> 
> Great pictures, as always.



 Lynne...…….

Glad you made it here!!!

This is the trip report  ......just started early...….not a fan or pre trip reports usually,  but I did need a head start!!! Only 7 weeks when we get back!!! 

I`m always glad to read you enjoy reading them......they really are a joy to write. 

Oh` I`m with you, much rather have the early flight in than wait till 2pm to arrive! I`m sure you`ll have a fabulous time too...…..


----------



## I-4Bound

Those pictures are great! I'm sure the actors get a kick out of getting such a genuine response out of you. It must be fun for them to scare people like that. I am way too much of a wimp to ever attend, but it's very fun to follow along.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Those pictures are great! I'm sure the actors get a kick out of getting such a genuine response out of you. It must be fun for them to scare people like that. I am way too much of a wimp to ever attend, but it's very fun to follow along.



Oh Andrea you should give it a try one year...….your family would love watching your response to the SA scaring you to bits ..I know mine do!!!! It`s why Tom is always behind me in the houses as he watches my reactions most of the time...…..

But, I hear you......it`s not for everyone...…...


----------



## pattyw

Great pictures! You'll be there soon! Hope to meet up with you and Tom!


----------



## ckmiles

I see your pics on HHN and I think I would really like to try it-  then I remember I scare myself so easily that I would not survive 5 minutes at HHN.

There was a couple of screenings here for the new Halloween movie.  Its getting rave reviews (I've never seen any of them)

I hope we get to meet up as some of our days match up!


----------



## emsstacey

Love your reports and so excited to follow along!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Great pictures! You'll be there soon! Hope to meet up with you and Tom!



Yep, it’s just around the corner now.........all of a sudden time has just flown!!

It’s trying to fit all the last minute things I planned to do over a week, in two days!!!

Crazy..........but fun!


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> I see your pics on HHN and I think I would really like to try it-  then I remember I scare myself so easily that I would not survive 5 minutes at HHN.
> 
> There was a couple of screenings here for the new Halloween movie.  Its getting rave reviews (I've never seen any of them)
> 
> I hope we get to meet up as some of our days match up!



I am exploding to see the new Halloween movie..........I watched the trailer and jumped twice!! Badly.......so although I hate the cinema, we will go see this when we come home. I didn’t think it was released same night as America and was trying to convince Tom we should fly back to NY or somewhere to see it..........lol.......I was serious....and he said, yep I know you are! He was glad to see it’s released here the same time.......phew........expensive movie night......

HHN is just so much fun! Honestly, we laugh the whole time we are there.......but I love being scared........

Yes, you have to look out for us........you know what we look like.......lol......I need to look at your first posts again too......but I’m so bad for not noticing things when we’re there!! You have to give me a shout or come over if you see us.......


----------



## schumigirl

emsstacey said:


> Love your reports and so excited to follow along!



 emsstacey...........lovely to have you along for this one.........

I’m so happy to hear you’ve enjoyed previous ones.........and I sincerely hope you enjoy this one too.......will take a little longer to complete than usual, but I’ll get there...........but glad to have you along........


----------



## Angeliamc

Yay!! I LOVE your trip reports! Thank you for sharing all of your experiences with us and for being here to help everyone along to plan for their own. Such a fun read!


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh goodness love your scare pictures! Looking forward to our first HHN! My middle loves the thrills and scares so this should be interesting. I showed her some of the merchandise and she has her shirt picked out she wants to get (good thing she has her own money saved up LOL). 

Almost here for you!


----------



## schumigirl

Angeliamc said:


> Yay!! I LOVE your trip reports! Thank you for sharing all of your experiences with us and for being here to help everyone along to plan for their own. Such a fun read!



Thank You so much and a big  along for this one too...……

I am so glad you have enjoyed them...…..hope this one doesn't disappoint...…….


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Oh goodness love your scare pictures! Looking forward to our first HHN! My middle loves the thrills and scares so this should be interesting. I showed her some of the merchandise and she has her shirt picked out she wants to get (good thing she has her own money saved up LOL).
> 
> Almost here for you!



yay...….. to you too Monyk……….

I love some of those pictures!!! They bring back so many memories...….

Oh you will love HHN!!!! And I`ll bet your daughter will love it so much it`ll have to be a yearly trip for you...……. Some of the merchandise is so good...….we are such easy targets for buying it...…..although everyone loves our shot glasses back home!!!! 

Yep, just around the corner now...…….


----------



## schumigirl

*So continuing with our "we don't plan" plan...……*

*Food is a big part of our trips!! As our ever expanding waistlines reveal...……*

*We love good food and good quality drinks.....but we also like just about anything that's tasty...…..cheap and cheerful places like Red lobster and Longhorn delight us......we don't have them in the UK so we like to make the most of places like that when we are there.*

*We do enjoy eating around the hotels too....we have some places that are must do every trip...…..and one of them is Orchids Sushi Lounge...….*

*It has never disappointed...….quality and service are top notch...….sushi is so good!!! They have a varied and excellent menu, with plenty of choice for everyone including non sushi options. *

















​
*Of course I couldn't leave out Jake`s American Bar...…….we have been eating here for 10 years and never once had a bad meal or poor service...….it`s sometimes our first night meal as we usually haven't the energy to go very far after a day travelling...….again there are plenty of fabulous options to suit everyone and prices are extremely decent...……*






























​
*
At PBH the only food option we actually enjoy over there is Sal`s pizza place...…..oh my goodness these have to be the best pizza`s available onsite...…*







​
*They do lovely pizza`s...…..this was the small size between the two of us...….and it is delicious......they also do sandwiches which we have enjoyed once, but prefer the pizzas...…...the other options at PBH don't thrill us at all. *


*The HRH has The Palm...….and they do amazing steaks...…..amazing appetizers and all round amazing place...…..I`m not overly keen on the hotel itself, but we do come to The Palm regularly...…..*














*But, we do enjoy out of the way places that tourists aren't quite as prevalent...….4Rivers, Teak Neighborhood Grill and Yellow Dog Eats are just a few of them.......……*




















*Then of course you have Margaritaville for certain foods. This has been a hit and a miss for us last few years...….we do prefer to eat the bar and to give some items a miss now...….but the cocktails in M`ville are fabulous!!! *


























*And of course there`s always room for snacks...…...and we do enjoy a voodoo donut or two...…….*














​*And that is just a few of the food places we have the choice of while we are there...……*

*We do spend an inordinate amount of time reading menu`s and deciding where we might eat...…..very few places are decided until the last minute...….except The Palm and Ocean Prime which are probably our favourite steak houses, quality and service can`t be beaten...…..we have already made reservations for both these places this visit...….*

*Other choices we do consider are Cowfish, NBC, Bula Bar, and may consider going back to HRC...…..also Amatista at Sapphire is very good. *

*Off site there are millions of choices of course...….we have enjoyed many meals around the immediate area including Yard House down by the Orlando Eye and Oceannaire at Point Orlando...…..*

*Orlando Ale House is a place we went to for the first time recently and really enjoyed it...…...but one thing you won`t do is starve!!!! *

*Of course I couldn't finish our food options without mentioning our possible favourite bar anywhere...….StrongWater Bar in Sapphire Falls...……*

*This has been a real find since the hotel opened...….service is exemplary, food is sublime and changes frequently and cocktails and rums are second to none......we spend a lot of time in here......and when we were here in May, with the rain we had almost every night...….we did indeed spend more time here than planned...…….*

*The food is tapas style and originates from various places in the Caribbean...…..*






































*And that is a small selection of our options while in Orlando...…..and people wonder why I say 19 nights isn't enough!!! 


*


----------



## tink1957

You're making me hungry again Carole...can't wait to try the sushi at Orchid Court and apps and drinks at Strongwater.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> You're making me hungry again Carole...can't wait to try the sushi at Orchid Court and apps and drinks at Strongwater.



Both are fabulous!!!! Think if I had to choose StrongWater would win out the park...…...

Yes I`ve eaten and looking at pictures of food makes me want to nibble too......lol......


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> *This one is probably my favourite picture ever at HHN...…...I thought the thing was just a display...…...genuinely...…..and wondered why Tom was taking so long with the picture...….but he had seen the talons start to move ever so slowly and deliberately towards me...….the SA had realized I thought he was a prop...…..don't they just love folks like me!!!!*





schumigirl said:


>





schumigirl said:


> *But, even Tom got a little spook one time...…..he very rarely gets caught out...…….*



OMG I LOVE THESE SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!  I was laughing out loud at work... not that I'd read this at work....


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> OMG I LOVE THESE SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!  I was laughing out loud at work... not that I'd read this at work....



lol.....of course you wouldn't......who does things like that at work!!!!! 

I love those pictures......and have so many of them, but I`d be posting for a month to put them all on...….we do take a lot of pictures!!! 

Hope your day is going good


----------



## tammy

Yay!!  Another trip.  I'm not sure I'd survive HHN LOL!!  I used to watch horror movies all the time but age caught up to me and now I'm now a baby.


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> Yay!!  Another trip.  I'm not sure I'd survive HHN LOL!!  I used to watch horror movies all the time but age caught up to me and now I'm now a baby.



 back tammy...……

Lovely to see you on this one too...…..

I`m still a bit of  baby, but force myself to watch some of them...…..I do get scared but love them!!!! 

But, HHN is so funny...….honestly, we love it, but I can see why some won`t enjoy it as much...…….

Hope you enjoy this one too!!! Glad you`re here...…..


----------



## schumigirl

*So, apart from the parks, resort time and Citywalk we do love to wander around Orlando...….*

*There is so much to see and do...…….of course there are things to do local to the parks, such as The Orlando Eye...…..*













*The whole complex is lovely...….there is a SeaWorld place if that's your thing and Madame Tussauds waxworks. They do have some lovely restaurants there now, including Yard House and a few other places.  Of course now it has the Starflyer………..*






​
*Not that I`d ever go on that!!!! But it looks fun...…...*


----------



## schumigirl

*Further afield we love Mount Dora...……*

*It`s not too far away and is such a beautiful little place.....very quaint and peaceful. And has some lovely little unique stores and restaurants...….and a beautiful lake. *












































​

*This is a little place we make sure we visit every trip...….if only for the Olive Oil Store......this was quite a new find for us, but we had to go now to stock up on oils and balsamic vinegars. I was sure Mount Dora would be in the plans for this trip...…...*

​


----------



## schumigirl

*St Augustine we fell in love with also...…..*

*A friend had told us all about it, and had suggested a place for pizza first time we went...…..it was fabulous!!! But, the city itself is gorgeous, absolutely stunning and we do want to go back again.*

*I think next year we may even consider staying for a few nights as they do ghost tours and that is something we would love...…..as we may have a longer stay next September it might be an idea...……*

*There is so much to see and one day you can see quite a lot, but a few days would be perfect...….*

*We went for a day in July, but we had a massive downpour and huge storm, so we ended up having lunch and leaving......but we did enjoy it all the same.....*























































































​
*There is so many more things to see here. There is the rum distillery that has some of their products in StrongWater Bar. That may be worth a visit one day...and we would love to do a boat tour here.....the water looks lovely...….*

*It is around two hours drive to get there, and some of that journey is rather boring.....no real scenery, but it does get very pretty as you head in to St Augustine...….and well worth the drive. The history here is fascinating. And so much I had no clue about. *


----------



## schumigirl

One more sleep..........


----------



## buzzrelly

Following!

I have really enjoyed your past trip reports and this one sounds like it'll be fun!

I went to my first HHN last year with my DH and decided it wasn't for me…I'd rather look at you being scared in your photos than be the one actually being scared there! I barely made it through 4 houses and then DH was on his own! 

You're almost there…have a safe trip! Looking forward to reading more


----------



## jocelyn6

I think that I am too much of a chicken to brave HHN....maybe one day I will get the nerve to go! I am excited for some new pictures and new reviews of everything Royal Pacific....it's been two years since our last visit and I am missing it! We walked through on our way to CityWalk in May but it just wasn't the same...I am glad that we tried Sapphire Falls...we really enjoyed our weekend there. Safe travels Carole and Tom!


----------



## Robo56

Late to the party, but so glad to see you started your trip report.........as always well written with lots of great pictures and ideas for Universal and beyond.

I’am with Vicki the food pictures are making me hungry this morning.

I saw in one of your HHN pictures the cocktail IV blood bag. I was sad to see they were no longer selling those last year. I thought they were fun.

One more sleep before you leave.


----------



## ckmiles

You posted a pic of Creme Brulee!!!!  YAY!  I love it so much - even pictures of it!  

One more sleep is so exciting!!


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

I hope that Hurricane stays out of your way, we said this year if there was a hurricane to ask the pilot and drop us off in the water, we will swim


----------



## luvdisdogs

Excited for another trip report! Thanks for the tease! I need lots of pictures of HHN since we can't go this year!    Have a wonderful time!


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

we've just booked The Palm for our anniversary dinner!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> One more sleep..........




No one sleeps the night before an exciting trip ....


----------



## kimmyg26

I'm here and reading along! I love the pre-trip report. Seriously, I love the food reviews. Everything looks so darn good. 

We leave for Disney next week... I know, your FAVORITE place (insert those eye rolls). 
I will be checking for updates!  

One of these years, I need to check out HHN. I am such a big chicken but I really want to see what it is like. I'm have to take a valium before I go 

Have an absolutely fabulous time.


----------



## kbelle8995

Love your Pre-trip report.  Can't wait to see your report.  We are going next week and I can't wait.  I want to head to Diagon Alley first thing.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Looks like you are leaving early enough to miss the East coast weathef! Thank goodness...

we leave friday, so will wait to see if we need to modify our driving route to miss gas shortages and flooding. Takes us between 20\22 hours to get there. We love long distance drives, have been doing them for 15 years now. We drive to Texas and Florida, and the kids love the scenery. I prefer to fly, but only because I am very impatient!!

all your food places look wonderful. We've been stalking the magical dining site trying to decide where to try! I do also love the Palm! Yummy

safe travels!


----------



## schumigirl

buzzrelly said:


> Following!
> 
> I have really enjoyed your past trip reports and this one sounds like it'll be fun!
> 
> I went to my first HHN last year with my DH and decided it wasn't for me…I'd rather look at you being scared in your photos than be the one actually being scared there! I barely made it through 4 houses and then DH was on his own!
> 
> You're almost there…have a safe trip! Looking forward to reading more



 buzzrelly……..

Lovely to see you post on here...……...and thank you for the lovely compliments...…..

Oh I`m sorry you didn't enjoy HHN...….but I agree, it`s not for everyone...….at least you went to see how it was...….I hope your DH enjoyed his experience though...…..

Thanks......yep, almost here...…..


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> I think that I am too much of a chicken to brave HHN....maybe one day I will get the nerve to go! I am excited for some new pictures and new reviews of everything Royal Pacific....it's been two years since our last visit and I am missing it! We walked through on our way to CityWalk in May but it just wasn't the same...I am glad that we tried Sapphire Falls...we really enjoyed our weekend there. Safe travels Carole and Tom!



Well, if you do try  it, I hope we`ll be there to see it with you, or at least some of it...….

Yes, we are looking forward to being back at RP......and we do love Sapphire as you know...…..best of both worlds this trip...….

Thank you for the good wishes...…...catch you soon...…..


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Late to the party, but so glad to see you started your trip report.........as always well written with lots of great pictures and ideas for Universal and beyond.
> 
> I’am with Vicki the food pictures are making me hungry this morning.
> 
> I saw in one of your HHN pictures the cocktail IV blood bag. I was sad to see they were no longer selling those last year. I thought they were fun.
> 
> One more sleep before you leave.



 Robo……..always glad to see you here...……

Oh I do miss the blood bags too!!! They were pretty tame but I agree, a fun little drink!!! 

Yep, one more sleep and counting....not too long till you`re there too


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> You posted a pic of Creme Brulee!!!!  YAY!  I love it so much - even pictures of it!
> 
> One more sleep is so exciting!!



lol...….I did think of you as I posted it!!! I had plenty of savoury dishes, so added the dessert...…...it is gorgeous!!!! 

So excited...….won`t sleep much tonight...…….


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> I hope that Hurricane stays out of your way, we said this year if there was a hurricane to ask the pilot and drop us off in the water, we will swim



Oh heck.....that's a bit dramatic...…..

I can`t swim so I`m stuck!!! Looks like we are going to avoid it as of right now...…….


----------



## schumigirl

luvdisdogs said:


> Excited for another trip report! Thanks for the tease! I need lots of pictures of HHN since we can't go this year!    Have a wonderful time!



Another warm   luvdisdogs……..glad to have you along.....

Will tell Tom to take hundreds of pictures!!!! What a shame you can`t go this year...…..looks like such a good one too!!! 

Thank you we`ll do our best...…...


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> we've just booked The Palm for our anniversary dinner!



Fantastic!!!! When do you go? 

We`re booked for either our first Saturday or our second...….can`t remember which is which......lol...….

You`ll love it there...…..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> No one sleeps the night before an exciting trip ....



Oh gosh yes...…..

Haven`t really slept last few nights!!!! So, maybe tonight I will...…...


----------



## schumigirl

kimmyg26 said:


> I'm here and reading along! I love the pre-trip report. Seriously, I love the food reviews. Everything looks so darn good.
> 
> We leave for Disney next week... I know, your FAVORITE place (insert those eye rolls).
> I will be checking for updates!
> 
> One of these years, I need to check out HHN. I am such a big chicken but I really want to see what it is like. I'm have to take a valium before I go
> 
> Have an absolutely fabulous time.



 back kimmy……….Glad to see you!!! 

I love food pictures...….I have two friends who think it`s weird.....lol...….but they still look!!! 

You would enjoy HHN......with or without a valium...…. so much fun!! 

Will do our best, thanks...….


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

schumigirl said:


> Fantastic!!!! When do you go?
> 
> We`re booked for either our first Saturday or our second...….can`t remember which is which......lol...….
> 
> You`ll love it there...…..



Tuesday night 25th I think, actual anniversary is the 22nd Sept but that's a HHN night which we can't miss

Your pics helped us decide, the Palm is worth it!


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> Love your Pre-trip report.  Can't wait to see your report.  We are going next week and I can't wait.  I want to head to Diagon Alley first thing.



 kbelle……...so glad to see you post here...……

You go next week too!!!! Fabulous...….Diagon Alley is amazing...…..we never tire of being there and wandering around......so is this your first visit to DA??? How lovely...……I will never forget seeing it for the first time...….

Glad you`re enjoying it...….


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Oh and have an amazing pre travel day, travel day & first week  and I  will see you when i see you, quite literally hahahaha


----------



## schumigirl

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Looks like you are leaving early enough to miss the East coast weathef! Thank goodness...
> 
> we leave friday, so will wait to see if we need to modify our driving route to miss gas shortages and flooding. Takes us between 20\22 hours to get there. We love long distance drives, have been doing them for 15 years now. We drive to Texas and Florida, and the kids love the scenery. I prefer to fly, but only because I am very impatient!!
> 
> all your food places look wonderful. We've been stalking the magical dining site trying to decide where to try! I do also love the Palm! Yummy
> 
> safe travels!



Oh I hope we do miss it...….we can deal with anything as long as we can land safely...…….

I love driving as does Tom, so yes, we would enjoy those type of drives...….we have it in our mind to drive coast to coast at some point.....but not sure we ever will...…..you never know...…..

The Palm is fabulous.....got to be one our favourite places in Orlando...…

I hope you have a very safe journey and a wonderful trip too...…..hope we can say hello at some point……...


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Tuesday night 25th I think, actual anniversary is the 22nd Sept but that's a HHN night which we can't miss
> 
> Your pics helped us decide, the Palm is worth it!



Oh I`m glad to hear it...…...it will be worth it I`m sure and look forward to hearing all about it...….


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Oh and have an amazing pre travel day, travel day & first week  and I  will see you when i see you, quite literally hahahaha



Thanks so much...….you too have a good journey......not far behind us......

lol.....we will be looking out for you both...…..if you hear a screech behind you......it`ll be me!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*One of our other places that we "love" yes, there are a lot aren't there...…..is Winter Park...……*

*It`s not far from Universal and it hosts the fabulous 4Rivers!!! Brontosaurus Rib...….try it!!!! *

*Amazing place for meat!!! *

*But, it is a beautiful little town......very gentle and relaxing place. Again full of restaurants and quaint little shops...…..there is so much here we haven't seen yet.....which we hope to change soon. *

*You can take a little boat ride around the lake which is beautiful...…...we have seen the lake and had a wander around it, but have never taken the boat tour.....*








































​*Just a tiny little tour of a beautiful little town.*

*We do hope to visit again this trip......if we can fit it in...……...*


​


----------



## schumigirl

So, this is probably the last little update till we get home...…..

Heading off tomorrow morning and fly on Thursday...………

Thank you to anyone who has read and commented...….I appreciate it...….

See you soon


----------



## tammy

Have a fabulous trip!


----------



## cocofifi

Safe travels, Carole and Tom! Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## disneyAndi14

Page 5 already when I find this report, wow!  Carole and Tom have an awesome trip! It starts tomorrow, yay! 

I will be waiting anxiously for your report, safe travels and don’t get to scared now, ha ha!


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> Have a fabulous trip!



Thank you tammy.........we will do our best.......can’t wait........


----------



## schumigirl

cocofifi said:


> Safe travels, Carole and Tom! Hope you have a wonderful trip!



 always lovely to see you here!!!

Thanks so much.........we are planning to have a ball!!! I hope.........

Glad you’re going to be here for this one too


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Page 5 already when I find this report, wow!  Carole and Tom have an awesome trip! It starts tomorrow, yay!
> 
> I will be waiting anxiously for your report, safe travels and don’t get to scared now, ha ha!



And a very warm  to you Caroline.........

Yep, I’m up far too early as I’m too excited to sleep......or try to sleep any longer! 

I totally read that last line as Kevin McCallister in Home Alone........lol........and yes, I look forward to updating as soon as we get home..........


----------



## kbelle8995

schumigirl said:


> kbelle……...so glad to see you post here...……
> 
> You go next week too!!!! Fabulous...….Diagon Alley is amazing...…..we never tire of being there and wandering around......so is this your first visit to DA??? How lovely...……I will never forget seeing it for the first time...….
> 
> Glad you`re enjoying it...….



Nope we live in Tallahassee so we've been many times.  I just love to hang out there.  Go see Celestina, hang out at Knockturn Alley.   So fun.  Bringing my wand just in case.  Love the park in general.  So pretty


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> Nope we live in Tallahassee so we've been many times.  I just love to hang out there.  Go see Celestina, hang out at Knockturn Alley.   So fun.  Bringing my wand just in case.  Love the park in general.  So pretty



Ah, I couldn’t remember if you had been before or not. Wow, so close!!! 

Yes, it is a fabulous place to just hang out....I don’t think we ever get fed up seeing everything that is there......

Celestina is fun too!!


----------



## jeanelle

Just finished your last trip report and I sign in to see that you have a new one!  Yeah!


----------



## schumigirl

jeanelle said:


> Just finished your last trip report and I sign in to see that you have a new one!  Yeah!



 Along too jeanelle.........lovely to see you........


Yep, new one started early........won’t be updating while I’m away though, much too busy having fun  ........will happily wait till I get back.........

But, hope you enjoy it when it does come along........glad you’ll be be along for this one too......


----------



## pattyw

Safe travels!


----------



## Mikey15

I'm "in" for your trip report!

Stumbled upon your last couple and enjoyed the read.  I really got a feel for the Universal resorts (never been to any of them before), so I'm looking forward to reading again.

Hope you fly around that hurricane and have a great time,


----------



## jsmla

I don't post much but just wanted to say how much I enjoy your trip reports!  I'll be at RPR on the 19th but no HHN for me-I'm too much of a scaredy cat for it.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## macraven

_And Schumi is at the airport hotel

Hope she takes a peek here and gives us a wave 

Or a pic of what glass is in her hand

Lol_


----------



## cynditech

Safe travels!!!  I am sooooo excited to read your report!  We're headed down at the end of October - staying at HRH for the 1st time (we've always just done Disney).  I love your detailed reports - they've helped me plan this trip!  So excited for HHN!  Have an awesome time!


----------



## I-4Bound

Have fun! Hope Florence doesn't mar your travels! We've had to evacuate...boo! Wish we could have evacuated to Florida.


----------



## macraven

_And schumi should be at the hotel now!

Hope you have a wonderful vacation Carole
A long day of travel and  now you are finally back "home"_


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Safe travels!



 Patty and thanks!

It was quite the journey, but got here safe and we’re grateful for that.

Always love the flight but 10 hours felt a little long this time.........

Hope you enjoy this one.........


----------



## schumigirl

Mikey15 said:


> I'm "in" for your trip report!
> 
> Stumbled upon your last couple and enjoyed the read.  I really got a feel for the Universal resorts (never been to any of them before), so I'm looking forward to reading again.
> 
> Hope you fly around that hurricane and have a great time,



 Mikey15......

Glad to have you aboard!!!

Yes, thanks we did manage to avoid the hurricane and any other weather system out there........

And thank you........I’m so glad to hear you enjoyed the trip reports........and hope to see you at on every of the resorts soon......I’m sure you would enjoy them a lot..........

Hope this one is as good for you..........


----------



## schumigirl

jsmla said:


> I don't post much but just wanted to say how much I enjoy your trip reports!  I'll be at RPR on the 19th but no HHN for me-I'm too much of a scaredy cat for it.  Have a wonderful trip!



 jsmla...........

Lovely to see you post here..........

Thank you........I’m so happy you enjoy them! They can go on a little bit.........lol........

So you’re at RP on the 19th? That’s Wednesday? (I’ve kind of lost track of days already....thought it was Saturday this  morning) please say hello if you see us.........I have no idea of plans that far ahead yet,.......but would love to say hi if we can..........

Thanks again and hope you enjoy this one when it fully starts........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _And Schumi is at the airport hotel
> 
> Hope she takes a peek here and gives us a wave
> 
> Or a pic of what glass is in her hand
> 
> Lol_



Yep, airport hotel was excellent as always..........

The picture I sent you and Janet is on the iPad......so can’t post it.......but you know we enjoyed a glass or three is some fizz!!


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> Safe travels!!!  I am sooooo excited to read your report!  We're headed down at the end of October - staying at HRH for the 1st time (we've always just done Disney).  I love your detailed reports - they've helped me plan this trip!  So excited for HHN!  Have an awesome time!



 Cyndi..........

Aalways lovely to see you here!!

Glad to hear you’re staying at one of the Universal resorts.........I’m sure you’ll have a fabulous time there.....we’ll be at the HRH for The Palm on Saturday night for dinner..........love their steaks! 

And I can’t wait to hear what you think of HHN!!!! I’m going to guess........you’ll love it!!! 

Thank you for the lovely compliments too........glad I could help a little.........and hope this is a fun one for you to read too..........


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Have fun! Hope Florence doesn't mar your travels! We've had to evacuate...boo! Wish we could have evacuated to Florida.



Oh no you’ve been evacuated! 

That sounds dreadful..........are you far away from your home? As long as you’re safe that’s the main thing........

We did fly around it, thankfully had no impact on the flight apart from it taking a little longer.......

But hope you’re doing ok..........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _And schumi should be at the hotel now!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful vacation Carole
> A long day of travel and  now you are finally back "home"_



Thanks mac.........

Yep, back home and it feels like home again! 

It was a long travel day........by time we got to bed we had been awake 23 hours.......and it showed!!! I looked like hell last night at bedtime! Lol........not pretty. 

But, few hours sleep and we’re up........

Quiet day today........then a few hours at HHN tonight.........even if we only do a couple of houses.......Halloween being one of them of course.........

Have heard some good things from TM we spoke to last night........cannot wait!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Should add.......will reply to the lovely pm’s and private comments later......and have a reply for those that asked several questions........

Won’t be updating trip report as such......but will check in now and again........

Fun is awaiting!!!

And yes, I do see it now, and it is obvious after all..............


----------



## I-4Bound

schumigirl said:


> Oh no you’ve been evacuated!
> 
> That sounds dreadful..........are you far away from your home? As long as you’re safe that’s the main thing........
> 
> We did fly around it, thankfully had no impact on the flight apart from it taking a little longer.......
> 
> But hope you’re doing ok..........



Thanks! We're just fine and staying with family. We aren't getting a direct hit, thankfully!


----------



## Disneymom2kiddos

Yay another Trip Report! Loved the scare pics!  Have fun at HHN tonight!


----------



## Cara

Hope you all have a wonderful trip!


----------



## JaxDad

Welcome back to Florida!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Thanks! We're just fine and staying with family. We aren't getting a direct hit, thankfully!



I’m so glad to hear that Andrea......hope it’s all good now for you and your family. 

Looked very nasty for folks hit..........


----------



## schumigirl

Disneymom2kiddos said:


> Yay another Trip Report! Loved the scare pics!  Have fun at HHN tonight!



 Back Donna...........

Lovely to see you here again............I’m glad you liked the pics! Those are among some of my favourites.....and yes thanks we did have a fabulous time last night........but so busy! Wasn’t expecting it quite as busy as it was.......but still fun......


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> Hope you all have a wonderful trip!



 Along too Cara.........

Glad your here reading along........well, when there’s something to read lol........

We are having a blast so far!


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Welcome back to Florida!



Thanks JaxDad.........and  back too.........

Will send you a pm when we know our plans for heading to St Augustine, and if you’re still available to say hello we would like that..........


----------



## wellesleyprincess

I am always so in awe of your trips


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, they have arrived!  Great to hear having a favorite drink or three already.


----------



## mnmmoney

Welcome back! Happily reading along!


----------



## iona

I hope you’re having a wonderful time! Will you be visiting Bar 17 Bistro at Aventura? We’re trying to decide whether to take my folks up there in January or wait until it’s just us in the autumn.


----------



## schumigirl

wellesleyprincess said:


> I am always so in awe of your trips



 along and Thank You!!!!

I hope you enjoy this one too......nice to have you reading along.........


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Woot, they have arrived!  Great to hear having a favorite drink or three already.



Yep.........few cocktails and drinks have already been enjoyed!!! 

Well, it`s 5 o Clock somewhere........


----------



## schumigirl

mnmmoney said:


> Welcome back! Happily reading along!



 along to you too mnmmoney..........

Glad to have you here too.........

I`m happy you`ll be reading along too........


----------



## schumigirl

iona said:


> I hope you’re having a wonderful time! Will you be visiting Bar 17 Bistro at Aventura? We’re trying to decide whether to take my folks up there in January or wait until it’s just us in the autumn.



 to this one too iona...........

We are absolutely having a wonderful time.......so hot!!!! We are loving it though......

Planning to go to Aventura roof top bar tonight if weather keeps dry.......looks so good and many TM friends have recommended it.......will let you know how it is if we do go.......if weather changes, it`ll be Strongwater.........


----------



## iona

schumigirl said:


> Planning to go to Aventura roof top bar tonight if weather keeps dry.......looks so good and many TM friends have recommended it.......



That's always a good sign!


----------



## schumigirl

iona said:


> That's always a good sign!



Yep!!

Just back from Bar 17.

It was nice......views were beautiful............we had one shrimp dish, one cocktail and a rum, ginger beer and lime each......nice. 

But, apart from the views, which were beautiful, it was nothing special. Nice, but we still prefer StrongWater..........

By far!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Yep!!
> 
> Just back from Bar 17.
> 
> It was nice......views were beautiful............we had one shrimp dish, one cocktail and a rum, ginger beer and lime each......nice.
> 
> But, apart from the views, which were beautiful, it was nothing special. Nice, but we still prefer StrongWater..........
> 
> By far!



Hello Carole and Tom, I already know your having a fabulous time so hoping so is not necessary LOL, quick comment as I agree without even having been to Bar 17 that Strongwater is better, IMO far more character, Aventura looks lovely all around but all the modern comes off to me lacking character a little plain really.


----------



## iona

schumigirl said:


> Yep!!
> 
> Just back from Bar 17.
> 
> It was nice......views were beautiful............we had one shrimp dish, one cocktail and a rum, ginger beer and lime each......nice.
> 
> But, apart from the views, which were beautiful, it was nothing special. Nice, but we still prefer StrongWater..........
> 
> By far!



So go for the view but not for the bar? Thank you! We won't rush there in January but may head up there next Autumn depending on our other plans. Hope you're having a great time.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hello Carole and Tom, I already know your having a fabulous time so hoping so is not necessary LOL, quick comment as I agree without even having been to Bar 17 that Strongwater is better, IMO far more character, Aventura looks lovely all around but all the modern comes off to me lacking character a little plain really.





iona said:


> So go for the view but not for the bar? Thank you! We won't rush there in January but may head up there next Autumn depending on our other plans. Hope you're having a great time.



Yep, the view is fabulous.....no doubt about it......but the food menu and drinks were a little underwhelming.......we like to have a really good variety to choose from.........

Staff were lovely and it’s a friendly place, but lacked something.........

Can’t beat a StrongWater or Sapphire for food, drinks and ambiance.........

Yep, having a blast thanks!! Just so hot..........but we’re making the most of the heat........


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Yep, the view is fabulous.....no doubt about it......but the food menu and drinks were a little underwhelming.......we like to have a really good variety to choose from.........
> 
> Staff were lovely and it’s a friendly place, but lacked something.........
> 
> Can’t beat a StrongWater or Sapphire for food, drinks and ambiance.........
> 
> Yep, having a blast thanks!! Just so hot..........but we’re making the most of the heat........



Hard to top Strong Water!!

Another icy drink will help to cope with the heat!


----------



## I-4Bound

I'm really looking forward to hearing about the stranger things house. I'm a huge fan of the show, and I can't wait to see what they did with it!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Hard to top Strong Water!!
> 
> Another icy drink will help to cope with the heat!



Most of our icy drinks seem to involve alcohol though!!!

Seems to work......


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I'm really looking forward to hearing about the stranger things house. I'm a huge fan of the show, and I can't wait to see what they did with it!



I was surprised how much we liked this house......and some scenes are very recognizable from the show.......I`m sure you`ll enjoy that house in particular........


----------



## jeanelle

schumigirl said:


> Most of our icy drinks seem to involve alcohol though!!!
> 
> Seems to work......



Aren't those the best kind?


----------



## schumigirl

jeanelle said:


> Aren't those the best kind?



They certainly are!

Indulged in a few in Margaritaville tonight...........lush!!!


----------



## disneyAndi14

I’ve been thinking about you and how lucky to have such a nice long trip!

I watched a YouTube video on the HHN houses and it looks really good this year! I hope you are liking the houses and scare zones, since last year was a little bit of a let down!

Haha, I was totally going with Home Alone, when I said “Don’t get scared now” I knew you would catch on


----------



## jeanelle

schumigirl said:


> They certainly are!
> 
> Indulged in a few in Margaritaville tonight...........lush!!!



I love the drinks at Margaritaville.  It's 5 O'clock somewhere, right?  I am definitely a fruity drink type of girl.


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I’ve been thinking about you and how lucky to have such a nice long trip!
> 
> I watched a YouTube video on the HHN houses and it looks really good this year! I hope you are liking the houses and scare zones, since last year was a little bit of a let down!
> 
> Haha, I was totally going with Home Alone, when I said “Don’t get scared now” I knew you would catch on



Lol........that did make me laugh......I love Home Alone........

We are truly loving every second of this trip.........had one or two little “glitches” but all will be in trip report......lol......good and bad.......you know us, nothing gets us down! 

HHN is so much better house wise this year........only one I don’t care for......which is at bad at all! 

It is hot though.......hottest September we can ever remember........but not complaining.......


----------



## schumigirl

jeanelle said:


> I love the drinks at Margaritaville.  It's 5 O'clock somewhere, right?  I am definitely a fruity drink type of girl.



Absolutely!!! I live by that motto........

You would love the Blackberry Margarita then.........it is bursting with fruit flavours......I have enjoyed one or two since we got here.........


----------



## jeanelle

schumigirl said:


> Absolutely!!! I live by that motto........
> 
> You would love the Blackberry Margarita then.........it is bursting with fruit flavours......I have enjoyed one or two since we got here.........



I'll have to add that to the ever growing list of things to try.


----------



## schumigirl

jeanelle said:


> I'll have to add that to the ever growing list of things to try.



Lol......we have a long list of “must have” food and drinks..........and keeps getting longer every visit! 

Finnegans have a few good fruity cocktails too.........they still do a cocktail Called a Rum Neuralyser.....it’s not on their cocktail menu but they’ll make it when you ask........so good!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Lol......we have a long list of “must have” food and drinks..........and keeps getting longer every visit!
> 
> Finnegans have a few good fruity cocktails too.........they still do a cocktail Called a Rum Neuralyser.....it’s not on their cocktail menu but they’ll make it when you ask........so good!!!



Hey @schumigirl isn’t that drink a nod to Ghostbusters, I’m not positive but I thought I had heard that long ago.


----------



## tink1957

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hey @schumigirl isn’t that drink a nod to Ghostbusters, I’m not positive but I thought I had heard that long ago.


I think it's a reference to Men in Black...flashy thing.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

tink1957 said:


> I think it's a reference to Men in Black...flashy thing.



Ahhh ok, I had thought I heard there was some meaning behind it......cool!!!


We should all have a drink or 3 like Carole says,


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Hi Carole, we are here

Had a nightmare 1st day with toothache but emergency dentist and antibiotics later I'm back 

Out at hhn tonight hope you're having fun!


----------



## soniam

Finally remembered what I had been meaning to find on the boards. I will probably have to read your replies when I get back, since we will be leaving on the 4th and returning on the 8th. Your pics of Strongwater really want me to get there; however, I don't think our 12 year old would enjoy it as much as usI am glad to hear that you like the Palm. We will be eating there for the first time during our Thanksgiving trip. Hope you have an amazing trip. We will miss you by days again.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I think it's a reference to Men in Black...flashy thing.





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Ahhh ok, I had thought I heard there was some meaning behind it......cool!!!
> 
> 
> We should all have a drink or 3 like Carole says,



I have no clue what it was in reference to.........but it’s gorgeous!! 

Yep, 3 drinks is good!!!


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Hi Carole, we are here
> 
> Had a nightmare 1st day with toothache but emergency dentist and antibiotics later I'm back
> 
> Out at hhn tonight hope you're having fun!



Oh no!!! Not a good start.......

But, hope it’s all much better now.........we are doing HHN tonight but maybe not till 8ish as we’re going out for early dinner first.....heard Saturday night was a rowdy night!!! Glad we missed it.........

But, glad you’re here.........


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Finally remembered what I had been meaning to find on the boards. I will probably have to read your replies when I get back, since we will be leaving on the 4th and returning on the 8th. Your pics of Strongwater really want me to get there; however, I don't think our 12 year old would enjoy it as much as usI am glad to hear that you like the Palm. We will be eating there for the first time during our Thanksgiving trip. Hope you have an amazing trip. We will miss you by days again.



 soniam...........lovely to see you here! 

Yep, you will prefer StrongWater to your 12 year old.........for sure!! But it is good........

Oh you’ll love the Palm........so good!!! Our favourite onsite steak restaurant........... 

Thank you we are having an amazing time despite a few “glitches” this time........lol.........hope you have a fabulous trip too..........


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

schumigirl said:


> Oh no!!! Not a good start.......
> 
> But, hope it’s all much better now.........we are doing HHN tonight but maybe not till 8ish as we’re going out for early dinner first.....heard Saturday night was a rowdy night!!! Glad we missed it.........
> 
> But, glad you’re here.........



Yes much better thankfully, cannot believe my luck!

We are heading out later too, will look out for you tonight!


----------



## shh

_Finnegans have a few good fruity cocktails too.........they still do a cocktail Called a Rum Neuralyser.....it’s not on their cocktail menu but they’ll make it when you ask........so good!!!_

Sounds like the perfect choice for Stay and Scream - I gotta hold the table somehow and dinner only takes so long. Couple of those oughta do it. 
_
we are having an amazing time despite a few “glitches” this time._
Oh...now I am quite intrigued...can't wait for the rest of your TR when you get back. Marvelous report, as always. 

So glad you're enjoying this HHN a bit more than last year. I cannot wait to see ST and Poltergeist houses.


----------



## EveDallas

schumigirl said:


> Couldn't leave him out of this trip report could I...…..
> 
> Man of my dreams...…….



Or nightmares


----------



## EveDallas

schumigirl said:


> *So, apart from the parks, resort time and Citywalk we do love to wander around Orlando...….*
> 
> *There is so much to see and do...…….of course there are things to do local to the parks, such as The Orlando Eye...…..*



I am deathly afraid of heights, but I'm going to try my hand at the Orlando Eye this November. I just keep telling myself I can't actually fall out


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Yes much better thankfully, cannot believe my luck!
> 
> We are heading out later too, will look out for you tonight!



We did look out for you.......but fairly busy. We got there around 6.45 an stayed till around 9.45........was a lot of fun........

And glad you’re doing better...........


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> _Finnegans have a few good fruity cocktails too.........they still do a cocktail Called a Rum Neuralyser.....it’s not on their cocktail menu but they’ll make it when you ask........so good!!!_
> 
> Sounds like the perfect choice for Stay and Scream - I gotta hold the table somehow and dinner only takes so long. Couple of those oughta do it.
> _
> we are having an amazing time despite a few “glitches” this time._
> Oh...now I am quite intrigued...can't wait for the rest of your TR when you get back. Marvelous report, as always.
> 
> So glad you're enjoying this HHN a bit more than last year. I cannot wait to see ST and Poltergeist houses.



 shh............glad to have you reading along.........

Haven’t met a cocktail yet I haven’t really liked......but, that one is gorgeous.........yes, you could drag an evening out happily with those.......

I say glitches.......more little mishaps......lol......but these things happen.......yep, those are good houses......we are having so much fun thanks......


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> Or nightmares





EveDallas said:


> I am deathly afraid of heights, but I'm going to try my hand at the Orlando Eye this November. I just keep telling myself I can't actually fall out




 Along EveDallas...........lovely to see you here........

Yes, nightmares is probably more accurate!

I’m not fond of heights......my hands get sweaty and legs go to jelly walking over bridges and even seeing heights so I understand.........but, make myself do these things......yep you’ll be so safe there, and glad you’re going to try it........


----------



## schumigirl

@AussieBritTraveller............we have to connect soon!!!

Let me know what your plans are and see what we can arrange.......even a quick hello would be lovely........we seem to be all over the place right now!!


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

schumigirl said:


> @AussieBritTraveller............we have to connect soon!!!
> 
> Let me know what your plans are and see what we can arrange.......even a quick hello would be lovely........we seem to be all over the place right now!!



Yes, we are just planning on heading over to the parks to try and see the Hogwarts light show tonight.(if it's on)

How about 6pm in Jake's  for a drink before?


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Yes, we are just planning on heading over to the parks to try and see the Hogwarts light show tonight.(if it's on)
> 
> How about 6pm in Jake's  for a drink before?



It’s a date! 

We’re heading out for dinner so that would be great before hand..........see you then.


----------



## schumigirl

@AussieBritTraveller.........

Matt and Rob, we had such a lovely time last night........again, we could have sat there all night.......it was so lovely finally meeting you both properly.........


----------



## Mikey15

schumigirl said:


> I have no clue what it was in reference to.........but it’s gorgeous!!
> 
> Yep, 3 drinks is good!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Mikey15 said:


>



A good drink is a good drink for whatever reason.........


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

schumigirl said:


> @AussieBritTraveller.........
> 
> Matt and Rob, we had such a lovely time last night........again, we could have sat there all night.......it was so lovely finally meeting you both properly.........



YES ditto, fantastic to meet you both!

And you have proven to Rob that meeting people from forums isn't a bad idea


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> YES ditto, fantastic to meet you both!
> 
> And you have proven to Rob that meeting people from forums isn't a bad idea



Lol.............

And again tonight.........we had an absolute blast with both of you!!! You guys are the best!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

We were at the Adventura the same night you were! Darn...so close to meeting!

Unfortunately ds lost his drawstring bag there at some point. It had my wallet in it, so I had to replace my AP, room key and drivers license. It's the third time this year replacing my ID! Grrr security supposedly watched tapes but never found it, or where he lost it. This ds misplaces everything! It's in his DNA to lose things I think! Poor guy felt terrible. We felt better about it once discovering my money cards and hhn ticket was safe in our room! (I may haveforgotten to tell my hubby it was my good wallet though..)


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Threeboysandachickie said:


> We were at the Adventura the same night you were! Darn...so close to meeting!
> 
> Unfortunately ds lost his drawstring bag there at some point. It had my wallet in it, so I had to replace my AP, room key and drivers license. It's the third time this year replacing my ID! Grrr security supposedly watched tapes but never found it, or where he lost it. This ds misplaces everything! It's in his DNA to lose things I think! Poor guy felt terrible. We felt better about it once discovering my money cards and hhn ticket was safe in our room! (I may haveforgotten to tell my hubby it was my good wallet though..)



Oh my, glad you got things under control again I guess, we once lost $60 worth of quarters, luckily security did locate them as we were checking out to go to the airport......oh I have no idea how she enjoyed carrying that much weight in change around........maybe that’s why she left them there intentionally LOL!!!!!

We were trying to get a bunch of pressed pennies for our collection.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

I am not totally convinced they looked very hsrd! We told them exactly what time and where we were sitting. Hard to miss a lady with a cane (i'm visually impaired) and a 14 year old special needs kiddo with a vollryball. But older ds was all over the 
hotel that night, so who knows. We were only there for 1 1\2 hours. Whomever kept it got a great wallet out of the deal.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Threeboysandachickie said:


> I am not totally convinced they looked very hsrd! We told them exactly what time and where we were sitting. Hard to miss a lady with a cane (i'm visually impaired) and a 14 year old special needs kiddo with a vollryball. But older ds was all over the
> hotel that night, so who knows. We were only there for 1 1\2 hours. Whomever kept it got a great wallet out of the deal.



We all know how hard it is to find a good wallet you actually like......hopefully you’ll find another that you really like.


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

schumigirl said:


> Lol.............
> 
> And again tonight.........we had an absolute blast with both of you!!! You guys are the best!


 Likewise such fun!


----------



## schumigirl

Threeboysandachickie said:


> We were at the Adventura the same night you were! Darn...so close to meeting!
> 
> Unfortunately ds lost his drawstring bag there at some point. It had my wallet in it, so I had to replace my AP, room key and drivers license. It's the third time this year replacing my ID! Grrr security supposedly watched tapes but never found it, or where he lost it. This ds misplaces everything! It's in his DNA to lose things I think! Poor guy felt terrible. We felt better about it once discovering my money cards and hhn ticket was safe in our room! (I may haveforgotten to tell my hubby it was my good wallet though..)



Apparently we missed a couple of folks same night......we weren’t there that long........once it got dark we left........no reason to stay, didn’t thrill us a whole lot..........

What a shame about the bag and everything in it........but least you didn’t lose too much in way of cards money and such..........

Hope your trip went well and sorry we never met up anywhere.........


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Likewise such fun!


----------



## schumigirl

@JaxDad  Sorry we won’t make it to St Augustine this trip..........we did plan to go maybe yesterday or this Sunday.......but friends are coming in from U.K. so planning to meet them........maybe next trip or sometime in the future....would have been nice to say hello.......


RPR section of trip over........time to move to our other “home” 

Sapphire Falls for a quick trip...........best of both worlds..........


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> @JaxDad  Sorry we won’t make it to St Augustine this trip..........we did plan to go maybe yesterday or this Sunday.......but friends are coming in from U.K. so planning to meet them........maybe next trip or sometime in the future....would have been nice to say hello.......
> 
> 
> RPR section of trip over........time to move to our other “home”
> 
> Sapphire Falls for a quick trip...........best of both worlds..........


No problem. I'll catch you some other time.

Your trip sounds great so far! I hope everything continues to go well!


----------



## schumigirl

Getting ready to meet up with Keisha and her mister for lunch in a little while.......looking forward to that, haven’t seen Keisha in a few visits..........

Gorgeous day..........had room service for breakfast and sat out in our balcony for a little while..........perfect start to the day. 

Truly loving Sapphire Falls..........

No real plans for the rest of the day........time to start winding down a little.......will head out somewhere for dinner tonight........had gorgeous meal in StrongWater last night and had some special treatment which is always lovely!


----------



## schumigirl

Last full day today............but, enjoying every second.........

Once I get home will be starting trip report in earnest.........always think we haven’t done much then I read back my notes..........

Had some lovely pm’s about our trips while we’ve been here.....thanks for those, they are lovely to read......

Enjoying some bubbly on our balcony right now.........well, it’s five o clock somewhere..........


----------



## I-4Bound

Have a safe trip home! Looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hello @schumigirl!!!

Another lovely trip is almost wrapped up, but another one isn’t that far off, safe travels home and looking forward to another awesome trip report!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Have a safe trip home! Looking forward to hearing all about it





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hello @schumigirl!!!
> 
> Another lovely trip is almost wrapped up, but another one isn’t that far off, safe travels home and looking forward to another awesome trip report!!!!!



Thank you both.........

Yep, will get it started soon as I can and hopefully finished before we leave in November.........

Fly tonight but I know we had an absolute blast this trip despite the heat being almost 100 degree most days......real lizard weather...........


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

schumigirl said:


> Last full day today............but, enjoying every second.........
> 
> Once I get home will be starting trip report in earnest.........always think we haven’t done much then I read back my notes..........
> 
> Had some lovely pm’s about our trips while we’ve been here.....thanks for those, they are lovely to read......
> 
> Enjoying some bubbly on our balcony right now.........well, it’s five o clock somewhere..........



Have a safe trip home, lovely to meet you both in person. We ate at Sapphire falls last night, was great! Found the customer service much better than Royal Pacific but that's another story for the trip report


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Have a safe trip home, lovely to meet you both in person. We ate at Sapphire falls last night, was great! Found the customer service much better than Royal Pacific but that's another story for the trip report



Thanks Matt.......it was so lovely to spend time with you guys.......

Sorry you had a bad experience......that’s never good to hear! But, yes, Sapphire is fabulous too..........

Will look forward very much to your trip report.........big hugs to you both..........


----------



## Owlpost23

Well,I'm late to the party! Looking forward to another of your fabulous trip reports,Carole!


----------



## Stargazer9

So excited to read about your newest trip!! Love to follow your adventures!


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Well,I'm late to the party! Looking forward to another of your fabulous trip reports,Carole!



 Along Owlpost..........always welcome........haven’t actually properly started this one yet, so you're not really late........

Should be starting it in a day or so.......soon as I catch up on laundry, laundry and oh yes......more laundry.......always the joy of coming home isn’t it.........

Hope you enjoy this one..........


----------



## schumigirl

Stargazer9 said:


> So excited to read about your newest trip!! Love to follow your adventures!



 too Stargazer9..........still love that name!!!

I’m so glad to read you’ll be reading this one too..........hope it’s fun to read..........


----------



## jenrose66

Love the start!  Especially appropriate this year with the new Halloween movie coming out!  Can’t wait to read about your trip. 



schumigirl said:


> ​
> 
> *Yep, another trip report from Carole n Tom...…….*
> 
> *This one is starting a little early...….rather unusually for me. I never do a pre trip report as I always like to surprise myself and have no definite plans for our trips...….but, time is of a premium this year so wanted to get a head start on this one...……*
> 
> *So, for anyone who doesn't know us......there must be some...….. we are indeed Carole and Tom. *
> 
> *This is our fourth of five trips to Orlando this year, and our longest one at 19 nights. We usually spend this length of time in September as we adore HHN and September is one of our favourite times to go anyway...…….Tom took early retirement last year, can`t believe it`s over a year now since he left the big bad world of work, it has gone so quickly.....of course Kyle reminds us if we weren't travelling so much it might slow down a bit...…..gotta love him!!!! But, now we can take advantage of travelling anytime we choose we are certainly taking advantage of it. *
> 
> *Kyle isn't with us again this trip, but we do look forward to 10 nights in December where he will join us again...….apparently in the UK it is acceptable for our adult kids to join us on an Orlando vacation without being teased!!!! Not that he would bother anyway...…..we went for a week last December and loved Universal at Christmas, so as we felt a week wasn't long enough.....it`s 10 nights this time. *
> 
> *So that's the reason for so many trips now, instead of our once a year trips up 2015. *
> 
> *Early retirement has been wonderful...…..easily the best decision ever...….and as I more or less retired a good few years back through choice.....I preferred being able to travel to Scotland or anywhere else I liked when I liked...…..so we both took to it like a duck to water...……*
> 
> *Everyone told us we would need a hobby once Tom retired...…...so we got one. Visiting Orlando more often. Can`t get much better than that. We tried golf and hated it......almost did a man an injury with a golf club......oops so thought better of it!!! *
> 
> *This is us if you don't know us...…..in one of our favourite bars in Citywalk………..
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*We do like to visit a few bars on our trips...…..and we do enjoy a cocktail or three...…..but mostly we just love Orlando and the surrounding areas...…….there is so much to see and do outside of the Universal parks...…..of course if you know us at all, you`ll know we don't visit Disney or SeaWorld at all. Universal all the way for us...….
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This trip was booked before we even left last September...…..as is our way, we do like to have it  arranged in plenty of time. It`s especially easy now we don't have to fit between certain dates, although to be fair Tom never had any issues with vacation time...….he suited himself. But, we just liked it booked first. *
> 
> *So, 19 nights at our favourite hotel...……..Royal Pacific Resort...……*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*We have stayed her many nights since 2009 when we began to stay here exclusively...….and we love it as much as we did, if not more than our first stay. We never get bored here and so many people now genuinely feel like family...…...we know a lot of folks so well and of course the business it is, staff do change, and meeting new members of the team is always lovely. *
> 
> *I think they are fabulous at making everyone feel special of course, but there is such a warm and welcoming feeling when we enter the hotel, it really is like being home. And when people you have known for a long time are delighted to see you back and welcome you as family, that is a very special feeling...…...and one of the many, many reasons we return every year......now numerous times a year. And we feel incredibly lucky to be able to do that. *
> 
> *So, once we are home from our October trip last year, jet lag hasn't even cleared and I`m on the websites getting flights booked and paid for...…...this is so easy...….it`s like buying a book from Amazon...….couple of clicks and it`s done...……..*
> 
> *We go between Virgin and Thomas Cook for flights to America...….not really a price consideration, but more convenience of flight times......they are both excellent to fly with and we have no problem with whichever we choose...……flight crew and service have always been top notch on both carriers. Thomas Cook gets our pennies this time. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *We usually book Premium both ways, but the plane we are on going out doesn't have a Premium area, but the seats are extremely decent on these flights. The planes for America and long haul are decent...…..so we get the first row booked going out and add in Priority boarding, so we are on first.....sounds crazy but, as we have no seats in front of us we can`t put our bags under the seat in front, so we need to put our cabin bags above us...…..some people have cabin luggage that are huge......so space is a premium......but the advantage of being in row 1 is no one reclining on to you.....during the day flights most people don't though....but some can. Their privilege of course. And having extra space in these seats means it`s not an issue if someone does recline.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*We do however have Premium on the way home......so no need to add Priority as it is already included with premium seats. *
> 
> *With flights sorted almost immediately we were practically done with planning...……..*
> 
> *Although I say we never plan, we do of course look forward immensely to our trips.....every one of them is special and we treasure every second we are there. We do look at menu`s, a lot!!!! Food plays a big part of our trips......so many restaurants we just don't have anything like them in the UK. Some we go to are chains of course, don't quite understand the hate that some chain restaurants get from certain people...…….The Palm is a chain and every single meal we have had there has been beautiful. Guess some people must go to pretty poor chains as we have loved almost every meal we have had in America...….except Bongo`s in Downtown Disney...….truly awful and never went back. But it was in 2007......I have a long memory though. *
> 
> *We also plan where we might travel to for the day...….there are so many places round about and a little further afield......we are spoilt for choice some trips. *
> 
> *Which brings us to the car rental. *
> 
> *We exclusively use Alamo and have done for several years...….so far no complaints about the cars or service from them......they used to try and sell us all kinds of upgrades, but soon realized they couldn't sell us anything we knew we didn't want or need. Although last time we got the best car ever......if you read the July Trip Report, you would see we got a Maserati Levante......which was so much fun to drive...….we loved this car. Wouldn't have one in real life as they can be so unreliable.....but this one was fabulous!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*Thing is, this had spoiled us for rental cars in the future. *
> 
> *For this trip we had booked a full size SUV. Last time it had been a Premium I believe, but the option wasn't there, so we would see when we arrive if we can maybe get an F Pace as an upgrade.....no way would get this again for such a bargain price as we only added around $100 for the week!! Bargain. *
> 
> *This booking was only $650 for 19 nights. But, it was booked and paid for now too. Another box ticked off in our planning, limited as it was. Whatever the car ended up being I`m sure it would be fine. *
> 
> *We stay overnight at the airport at the same hotel we have stayed at for years. Radisson Blu Manchester Airport. We just like it here. Its convenient for both Terminals whether you are flying Virgin or Thomas Cook...…..one airline you turn right out the doors and the other you turn left down the Skywalk. Rooms are clean and quite pretty......and we usually book the Executive Lounge as an extra treat...……the contoured glass windows on top is the location of the lounge...…..great airport views!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*The lounge is on the 9th floor and they have snacks and non alcoholic drinks out all day. At 5pm the alcohol and appetizers comes out...…..*
> 
> *Wines and liquor are left out for people to help themselves...….and there is beer in the chilled cabinets then. The apps are pretty good and last couple of years we have enjoyed them and didn't feel the need to go down to the restaurant to eat dinner. And the lounge is very nice...
> *
> *You do have your own check in area on the 9th floor for Executive rooms which is a little quieter and more convenient than main check in desk. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Food stops being served around 7.30pm and alcohol at 9pm. Although we never really have a lot as flying the next day we don't want to feel sluggish. *
> 
> *We usually book a room with parking included for our entire stay...…..but this time we thought we might do something a little different this time. We were going to travel to the airport by train. *
> 
> *There is a train station attached to the complex too, mum and I had arrived by train when we stayed overnight here before we flew out to NYC. We had enjoyed it. And this was really a bit of an experiment...….more so for the way home. *
> 
> *We have a fairly long drive back down the country to get home...….and after a night flight that you probably haven't slept much, driving isn't fun. I know you can book a day room at most of the bigger hotels, but we would rather just set off for home as soon as we can. So, we got our entire journey booked and managed to get First Class seats on both trains to and from the airport. It will take longer than driving, but Tom just felt he`d like to give it a try just once...….if we don't like it we can still go by car on our other journeys. We will also be going by car in December when Kyle is with us. *
> 
> *We have a cab booked to take us to the station on Wednesday morning. Friends offered, but one is notoriously unreliable...….and others are a little bit away or working, so cabs are easier. It`s only 30 minutes to the station. Then 4 hours or so on the trains. *
> 
> 
> *More plans including HHN and other changes coming right up...…..
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ​


----------



## schumigirl

jenrose66 said:


> Love the start!  Especially appropriate this year with the new Halloween movie coming out!  Can’t wait to read about your trip.



 jenrose..........

Lol.......I love that picture!! So, yes, had to start this one with that image..........and I cannot wait for the new movie........so excited for that!!

Hope you enjoy this one too, should get it started today hopefully..........


----------



## schumigirl

​
*So, it seems ages since I started this one off ages ago to save some time when I got home...…….*

*But, finally...…..jet lag hasn't been too bad this time so I feel awake enough (most of the time) to get started. *



*Departure day for our overnight at airport was Wednesday September 12th...…...usually we drive and leave our car at the Radisson for the duration of our trip.....but we have a long drive home and after an overnight flight sometimes that drive can be tough....especially on Tom as he always drives. I just couldn't do it. We could always have stayed in a day room at the hotel, but honestly it never seemed necessary...….we always managed and I think like most people, once we are on our way home, we just want to get home...……*

*So, this time we considered getting the train. Mum and I had made the journey from our home to Manchester Airport few years before when we went to NYC, but Tom and I aren't generally fans or users of public transport but thought this might be a good idea especially on the way home. It would be a bit of a longer journey than usual, but we`d give it a try. My only caveat was we travelled first class. This was met with a happy smile as Tom was thinking exactly the same. Great minds do think alike...…….So we got it booked and picked up tickets from our local station weeks before we were due to leave. It wasn't a huge amount more to travel first class and we got to choose and reserve seats which was our main worry as these trains can get busy. Our only concern was if on the way home our flight was delayed, we could miss the train we had reservations on, and would have to get a later train which wouldn't be an issue if there seats available.....but if there wasn't we would have a heck of a wait. But, we wouldn't ponder on that till we came home. *

*On the morning of us leaving we had a short time with Kyle as he was leaving early for work...…..so we got up extra early so we could have breakfast together......I always dread this day......and as I said in our previous trips this year, I am getting better at leaving him. He is quite good at indulging me in my tearful goodbyes, reminding me he`ll be fine as always, but we just miss him. *

*Breakfast was brief and then he was due to leave, and I did tear up a little I have to say...….but we got a little distracted with goodbyes and never noticed something that added a little stress to the day. *

*Kyle was using our car while we were away....he was keeping his in the garage for the trip......just for a change. Although he has a Mercedes, and a good one too, ours is much more powerful and bigger, so he thought he`d like to drive around in it for a change......good idea we thought. So he took my key fob and we waved him off with a couple of tears as he headed along the drive...…...I turned to clean up and Tom asked a question I never even thought of. *

*Although before that, I should add we were having Kyle`s bathroom ripped out and rebuilt with everything brand new while we were gone......we had used these guys before and were happy to leave them to get on with it while we were away......Kyle could pass on any message that needed to be exchanged......so, I had given the guy we know and trust my key so they could let themselves in and out. And Kyle had just left with my keyring and key fob for my car...….*

*Tom looked and asked did Kyle take his own key which would be on his keyring with his fob for his car which was tucked away in the garage. *

*I paled instantly...…..went up to his room and looked where I knew he kept his keys...…..there they were. His keyfob and house key. We were leaving in an hour or so...…..he works 40 minutes away. *

*Panic set in and I tried to call him as he wouldn't have gone far...….of course he was driving our car so his phone wasn't connected to the Bluetooth.....and I knew he never would answer his phone while driving...….plus it was in his bag in the trunk. I called his phone a million times...left messages and then called the main office which wasn't open yet...…..*

*Meanwhile I had run to our nearest neighbor...….not an easy feat...…..asked if we could leave the back door key with her and he could get it when he came home......she said usually it would be fine but they were in and out after the kids got in from school that day......but she said, let me think...…..she worked out she would be home for around 15 minutes between 5.30pm and 5.45pm...….not a long window, and Kyle finished at 5pm. He wouldn't usually make it with traffic...…..but, we worked out if she missed him she would take the key to her mum who lived close by...…..I was kinda panic stricken at this point but it was the best we could do. The guys who were working in the house said later they would have waited, but they are usually gone by 4pm and we wouldn't have imposed unless totally necessary. So, I thanked her and she was so worried I was so stressed on travel day.....these things happen don't they...….so headed back to our place and began calling Kyle to tell him where the back key was. Still no answer.....so got through to his offices and spoke to a woman who had an office near his and said she`d pass my very odd message on. She must have thought I sounded like a maniacal idiot to be honest...…..but after I hung up, Kyle had arrived at work, switched on his phone and saw 84,000 missed calls from me...….he couldn't believe he had done it......we couldn't believe we hadn't noticed...…...but, just about now our cab arrived to take us for the train...….so we told him the plan and hoped for the best. *

*Not the best start to the day at all...……..*






​
*So, our poor cab driver had to listen to me rave on about what else we could do if he missed our closest neighbor, her mother and the workmen...….friends have keys, but one that's close wouldn't be home till later...…...so I had to content myself that it would be fine. We could have, although didn't think of it till later conceivably make it to his work and drop the key off and just about make the train...….really, we could get any train we liked as long as he had the key. It`s funny you think of all these solutions later...……..*

*Spoiler..................rather than dragging it out...….he asked his boss if he could leave 20 minutes early to catch the lady with the key...….his boss thinks the world of him, so told him to leave 30 minutes early to make sure he got her...…..awww!!!! So, he was waiting as she got home...…...big relief. While we were away he took her round a bottle of Prosecco she likes as a Thank you...……*

*So, we got to the station in plenty of time to get on the train. And we got our seats on both trains as we had to change. But, little glitch number 2...….we booked seats so they faced the way we were travelling.....they had put us facing backwards...….and sharing a table of four with another couple who decided they would have yukky egg sandwiches for breakfast...…..oh no way, I was moving...….spoke to the conductor who apologized and said we could move to the next table where no one had reservations...….I was already moving our stuff...…..I do suffer from motion sickness a little and going backwards for 4/5 hours wouldn't be a good thing. *

*Now we were settled. And it was a decent journey. *









*We changed trains and our seats were fine on the second one, so we passed the time chatting and when the trolley lady came round to ask what we wanted to drink we said two white wines...…..we laughed how she just looked at us...….it was 10.45 in the morning...…..it was funny as I was about to say that when a lady opposite shouted over...….they`re starting their holiday...….I burst out laughing as she was right...….and then I said it`s 5 o clock somewhere...….same lady began singing jimmy Buffet...….lol...….I`m sure all the staid and suited business folks around must have thought we were nuts...…..but we got our wine...it was a small glass, but anything works to start a trip...……*







​
*The journey was fairly decent and we would do it again. The seats were spacious and comfortable and I just love a train journey...…..many of you will know I`ve always wanted to do the original route of the Orient Express or the Trans Siberian Railway...….till it was pointed out to me that the latter might be a tad cold...…..hmmm. Probably...…….*

*We arrived at the airport and got our cases off...….they were heavy!!! And we hadn't even left yet...…..oops.*

*It was a lovely sunny day so we took our last few gulps of fresh air before entering the building and taking the Skywalk to the hotel......a few minutes walk which makes this as convenient as the car. *

*We had an Executive room booked which meant we could usually check in early...…..and we hoped that would be the case today...…..we took the elevator up to the 9th floor where check in for executive rooms is placed...…..and there was the same girl there that we met in July when she was training and she instantly remembered us...….but we got checked in and exchanged pleasantries before telling us the room was ready...…...but it wasn't facing the runway as we like......so we wandered back down, well Tom wandered back down and asked if we could have a runway facing room...….he explained his wife was very childlike about certain things...….lol...….he wouldn't care which way the room faced...…..but he came back and said another room was ready and we could go now......and no extra charge for the view which there usually is. It`s not a lot and we would have happily paid it...…...but, I was happy. *

*Room was as usual fresh and clean...…..really in a room for one night that's all we look for......and we do like this hotel, so although you have seen these same pictures a million times before...….I still take pictures of the room and view...….not that its much of a view, but at night it is lovely all lit up. *
















































​

*We had a quick freshen up and headed down to the bar for lunch...…..it was a little later than expected, so I was as usual starving by now. Tom really can go all day without eating, but not me...……*

*The bar was fairly busy so we sat at one of the larger tables as there was no where else...…...and we ordered a bottle of Champagne as is customary to begin our trip...….and it was lovely...…*
















​*Food was a priority now, especially with some champagne going around...….so we had a quick look at the menu and Tom opted for one his favourites, a very plain ham and tomato sandwich on white bread...…..I went for the turkey club...….both came with fries and coleslaw......although I couldn't eat the coleslaw as it had onion in......but it looked lovely...…..*
















*Food here is good. Although I hadn't noticed there was a fried egg on this one...…..so, I picked that out and we both enjoyed our rather late lunch...….*

*We sat for a little while till we decided to go up to the lounge for a coffee...…..it`s always so quiet during the day, so a nice place to relax in. Although business men and woman make up most of the patrons...….some noisier than others...…..*

*Today was no different...….there was another couple sat away to the side and apart from them, we had the place to ourselves. During the day there is teas and coffee, fresh juices, cans of coke and water laid out along with snacks like olives and little things similar to goldfish.....and some rather decent chocolates......o so I`m told. *















































































​
*Tom made himself a coffee and I had a coke...…...we sat by the wall as the sun was so bright it was just too hot to sit where we usually sat by the window…..and when someone came in we asked them to turn the aircon up as it was boiling hot...…..so he pulled the electric blinds down a little and the air was indeed cooler within a few minutes...…..*















​
*We do like this as a start to our trip. Some think its a little extravagant, but hey ho...….they serve appetizer foods from 5pm till 7.30 and wines and liquor between 5 and 9.30pm. Fully complementary and it`s help yourself...…..we don't have too much wine as we don't want to feel sluggish next day...….but it`s a nice little thing to be able to do. *

*Snacks do come out and they are fairly decent...…..as we had a late lunch we again decided not to go down to restaurant later......we just couldn`t face a meal after lunch and snacks......and it was enough……..*

*When the food came out there is a usual mad rush from some people...….we tend to hold back and wait till most have filled up and fresh stuff has been replenished...…..and tonight they had shrimps in batter (too much batter), spring rolls, cheeses and crackers, samosas, mini onion bhajis, mini pork pies and some selections of meats including chorizo and salami......they were nice and spicy!!! We did enjoy a few snacks over the time food was out, but we were fairly full after our late lunch. The snacks are alright.........not a reason to go there, but decent. *

*Most of our afternoon had complied of us worrying over Kyle, although we knew it would be fine really...…..but I was relieved when at 5.40 he emailed to say he was home and had got the key...…….and had made sure he had added his key to my keyfob for rest of the time we are away...….big relief!!!! We did laugh about it later, but at the time it was a little stressful. And now we were calm, we came up with a hundred solutions. Typical. *

*There`s no one here this time of night at the Executive Check in, I thought there was someone there till after 9, but not tonight. It is nice having our own little check in away from the hustle of the main check in desk. *







*We sat till around 8.30pm then left to go Facetime Kyle...…..and again, we had a good giggle about what had happened today, but kept thinking what if...…….so lesson learned for all three of us...…..we did have a good chat though and planned to talk a few days later once we were settled in to Royal Pacific...…..*

*We said our goodnights and then Tom put the tv on while I mooched around and decided what we would need for the morning......we didn't have to get up too early, but still we do like to be up and ready...…..so get organized tonight to save time and stress in the morning...…*

*Once I was organized I climbed into the huge and very comfortable bed...….I love the thick duvet you get here......it`s soft and fluffy but not as good as mine......but we do hope to have a good sleep as we are both tired...…..who sleeps the days before a trip!!!! No one I know...…...and here is where we have our first disagreement...….I want the drapes open to see the night lights of the airport...….and Tom wants total darkness...…….*

*Guess who won...……..*







​*Lights out around 11pm and thoughts turned to tomorrow...…….we were so looking forward to this trip already..........*






​


----------



## disneyAndi14

Oh boy the key saga, glad it all worked out. The train travel looks like a nice change for you two. So excited to have the whole trip in front of you!!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Oh boy the key saga, glad it all worked out. The train travel looks like a nice change for you two. So excited to have the whole trip in front of you!!



It wasn't the way we hoped to start the day that's for sure...….lol...….but, yes, we were very relieved when we knew he was home...…

Train journey was good. Bit of a pain having to change and it did take longer than it does for us to drive, but very relaxing...….think we`d do it again quite happily......


----------



## Stargazer9

I love the idea of the train instead of the car.  I loathe driving home after a long flight.  Sitting and having someone else do that duty is a real pleasure! 

So sorry about the kerfluffle with your son's keys... There is something about departing for a trip that makes those types of moments even more stressful....

Enjoying your report!


----------



## schumigirl

Stargazer9 said:


> I love the idea of the train instead of the car.  I loathe driving home after a long flight.  Sitting and having someone else do that duty is a real pleasure!
> 
> So sorry about the kerfluffle with your son's keys... There is something about departing for a trip that makes those types of moments even more stressful....
> 
> Enjoying your report!




Thanks...….glad to hear that...….
We can laugh about the key incident now......but at the time 

The train was good, as you say driving home after a long flight is never fun...….


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY SEPTEMBER 13TH...……….*


*Didn't really feel like a birthday today...…..very strange....*

*
We had slept alright considering......as is usual for us we both awoke around 3am...…..this seems to be a habit and we wondered if we had a little alarm clock in us somewhere...…..I got up and roamed around a little...….looked out of the window and then remembered I hadn't done online check in......I had meant to do it when we got back to the room, but I forgot. So I sat at the desk and opened the ipad and got it done. Sometimes with security it doesn't allow us to both check in, but we were both checked in like a flash. It`s not necessary of course, but we just like to do it if only to check we still have the seats we have booked......of course, they too can be changed last minute for several reasons...….but fingers crossed we were good to go.*

*I had some water and got back into bed......of course now I was cold as we have the aircon very cool in these rooms as they are naturally hot...….and Tom was like a hot water bottle tonight......so he was "thrilled" when my cold feet and legs got in beside him...…..he was so far over the huge bed hoping I wouldn't find him...…..yeah ok that's going to happen ......so once I was warm again, I fell asleep and that was us till the alarm call woke us up. Then my ipad alarm, then the tv alarm......and finally the snooze on the ipad…….I`m a worrier...….but we didn't get up straight away...…..our flight wasn't till 12pm and I had really made the alarm call too early...….so we made sure I had reset the ipad alarm for an hour and we kinda snoozed...….never done that before!!! But, we had been quite tired last night, so wanted to take advantage of not having to be in the airport at crazy o clock...….*

*And it looked a beautiful morning outside today...……..*

















*
Taking our time to get ready was lovely...…..we did order some tea from room service as we eat when we get through security at the airport, it was just too early for me right now to eat. But we both love a cup of Breakfast tea in the morning. It was delivered almost immediately and we did enjoy it.....they had sent up some little cookie type things so they were nice too. *

*After I dried my hair with the annoying hotel hairdryer that you have to keep your finger on the button to make it work, I realized I only had American straighteners with me...…….not the worst thing I could have forgotten...….but now I would spend the day like this...…..*






​*
My hair has a life of it`s own at times. Even straightened it kinda takes it`s own course...…...and with a day travelling I expected the worst after our flight...….my hair is fine, but there`s a lot of it!!!*

*I do have GHD`s that work in both countries but I actually prefer the American ones I have...…..so, will stick to them, but do regret not being able to straighten them in the morning. Tom looks bemused as I rant about how wild my hair will look. Having no hair he doesn't have this worry...…..*

*Eventually we are all set and ready to leave the room. We check we have everything including ipad charger that we have left in the wall in the past......oops.....we`re good to go, so we head out and go straight down to the terminal through the skywalk where we do notice our cases are incredibly heavy......pulling them seems like a hardship this morning...…..Tom looks at me as if to say well, it`s all your stuff...…..he`s probably right. We also have an awful lot of chocolate that we give to Club Lounge staff...….UK chocolate always goes down well...…...but even so.....I do wonder why they`re so heavy...…..*

*Down to where our check in is and we get the usual security questions and we join a very short line for Priority passengers. We are through in no time but I did notice when she weighed our cases they were just under the limit. This flight out had no Premium but on the way home we had extra weight and I think we would be glad of that somehow. *

*We go through the priority line for security, but to be honest it was fairly quiet this morning...…..we duly put our belongings in the grey trays and go through the scanners...….just a cursory pat down for me, but my hand luggage is held to the side for a recheck...….I was now mentally going through every single thing I had in there and began to imagine what I might have left in...…...so we had to wait while he went through the bags in front...….added around 20 minutes to our wait. When it was my turn he explained the bag I had medication in wasn't able to be seen through by the xray…….that was weird as I`ve used that same bag for all my trips this year...…..but fair enough I`ll get a new one. I don't have medication as such, but always take a few things in case they`re needed with me on the plane. So, he was very pleasant and it was quite a relief to know I hadn't left something in there I shouldn't. *

*Now we were through and now I was ready for breakfast...…...we wandered straight past all the perfume and make up ladies and was annoyed to see the GHD lady wasn't there...…...I figured I might ask her if I could have a try of them...….and be honest and tell her I didn't have mine with me...….but, the stall was empty. *

*We usually have breakfast in the same place where we can overlook the runway, but today we wanted to try somewhere else. There are a fair few options here, but we chose one called the Grain Loft. It was just not as mobbed as the other places and we got a table immediately...….it felt quite nice and staff were nice too. In this place you go up to the bar and order your food and tell them your table number...….so a quick look at the menu and I opted for the bacon sandwich and Tom got the cooked which included bacon, sausages, eggs and he omitted the baked beans which are disgusting at the best of times, but for breakfast we find them horrible. And he got some toast. Huge pots of tea ordered too. *


















*We did take pictures of the place, but they were so dark. So, it`s just us. *

*Breakfast was good actually...…..we both enjoyed it more than the other place.....so will give this one a try next time we fly from this terminal. Won`t be December trip as we fly from the other terminal then. But, it was nice and tea was boiling hot which we love. *

*We sat for around 40 minutes, only because there were plenty of tables if anyone needed them. Seemed we had hit the quieter time now...….eventually though we headed downstairs and had a wander through Duty Free and didn't buy anything at all today. But, we did buy some snacks and water in case food wasn't up to much. Better to be safe than sorry...…..we looked up at this point and our gate had just been announced on the screen, so we took our time and headed down to where we would be departing from. *

*It wasn't a long wait and they began boarding passengers who needed assistance, then it was us with priority...….it had seemed a very quick morning from when we got up and were now boarding. *

*Our passports checked and boarding cards scanned...….of course I was sent for an extra check......Tom carried on to the plane as he`s used to me being searched again...…...it`s really just to the side of where we are boarding, but they ask you to open your bag and bring out an electrical item....they swab that and me too...….dress and hands...….one of them commented I did like purple...….camera, bag, neck pillow, eye mask, hairbrush and numerous other items.....lol......couldn't deny it......they are very friendly and not at all unpleasant in any way...…..I always tell them I`m glad I`m no longer in the industry I was in as I`d be a nightmare for them with what I used to be around...….one of them tells me yes, that wouldn't be fun!!! They do make the process a calm one and don't make you feel uncomfortable in any way. And I`m good to go again...….*

*Our seats were right at the front of the plane and Tom was already settling in as I got there...….we had chosen seats where we had no one in front of us...not as good as the Premium seats we were used to but they would do.….*
*

Just before take off...……..not much of a view...….*


















*We took off 30 minutes after our planned time which wasn't too bad...….but then the pilot announced it would be a longer than normal flight as we were flying higher up around Canada and more inland over the US to avoid Hurricane Florence.......there was a universal groan from most passengers...….but, of course we wanted to land safely...….but we were happy when we began taxiing towards the runway for take off. I think we all worry about last minute issues affecting take off and any other issues...…..I know I always think of Phoebe and Rachel when we are ready for take off...…….


*
*



*​
*Take off was good and smooth...….always my most nervous time....usually. But today I felt quite relaxed and I think I am now not nervous when we take off.....it was really enjoyable......I looked out the window and enjoyed the view until we were too high in the clouds to see anything...….we had a little turbulence straight away, but didn't last long...….I love turbulence...….I`m a little odd like that......but not too much. I always dread having that dropping sensation when you hear of planes falling 10,000 feet in seconds...….that's a little too much for me...…..*

*Soon the CC are serving snacks and drinks, a bit later than usual due to turbulence...….sour cream pretzel things are the norm.....tiniest bag ever!!! But we get a couple of drinks......I order the prosecco and Tom gets a couple of beers...….and they`re very nice...……*



















*We both settle down and watch a movie. I have no clue what Tom watched as it was one of those Transformer sci fi fighting ones...….not a clue!!! I watched a mix of tv shows and listened to music...…..this was going to be a long flight...…..*

*Food was served soon after and it was nice again I have to say...….we both chose the beef with dumpling, potatoes and carrots......and it was really nice!!! I thought the beef looked dry and tasteless...….but it was nice!!! And the usual selection of bread roll, butter, crackers, cheese, compote and dessert....although anything mint gets the heave ho from my tray...….so Tom inherited that one. I exchanged it for his Brie...…..he doesn't like Brie at all.....I love it!!! So fair swap. *



















*We had another drink given with our meal, so I stuck to the little bubbly bottles and Tom didn't bother as he would be driving the other side. It isn't the easiest thing to do is eat food on a plane......but we manage and as I said, we did kind of enjoy it. *

*Once the trays were cleared we both had a bathroom visit and then I settled down to sleep for a couple of hours......hopefully...….I put on noise cancelling headphones and got my purple blanket, purple neck pillow and purple eye mask out and settled down. I asked the man behind if he minded if I reclined a little, I wouldn't put the chair fully back as is the norm on night flights......but he said he was fully reclining so I was fine to do it. I didn't though....a little recline was good enough. I was as Tom described...….just a bundle of purple curled up on a seat!!! *

*It got a little bumpy again, Tom says I use that as a sleep aid...….lol....I was out for the count before I knew it. Some people can sleep on planes and some can`t....Tom is one that really can`t. So he watched a few movies as we propelled our way over the ocean...….I slept most of the way. *

*Eventually I surfaced from my cocoon and Tom said I had the rosiest cheeks ever...….well, 3 little mini bottles of bubbly and being wrapped up in a warm blanket will do that to you!!!! I did ache a little though as I hadn't moved in a couple of hours. *

*We were over Canada at least...…….and 4 hours to go. *










*I watched another tv show, flicked through a sports magazine I had brought, then a gossip magazine where I knew very few of the folks gracing the cover never mind inside...…..did read a hilarious article on how we "need" The Kardashians in our lives???? Wouldn't miss them personally...…..thought I might snooze again, but didn't really manage it...….Tom meanwhile was still engrossed in his movies...….so I really ended up watching the skymap…...and we did go higher than normal as the Captain informed us...…..usually we hug the Eastern Seaboard but over water...….today we saw a few places closer up...….*


















*Time really does pass quickly for some reason...….at this point it didn't seem so bad, but the extra flying time was noticeable today...….it would be an almost 10 hour flight by time we landed...….plus the hours awake before hand. But, it`s all worth it and I`d do it again tomorrow lol...…..I see people say they couldn't deal with this type of flight, but we do what we need to when we want to go somewhere as amazing as Florida. And to be honest, we really enjoy the flights over here...……flying is one of those things that most love or hate...….*

*An hour or so before we land we get afternoon tea. It`s a couple of little finger sandwiches, little potato chip bag and a cake...….then tea, coffee or water.  I suppose they really do feed us ok and it helps pass the time too...….it wasn't a bad little snack...……..*










*
Now we are getting closer. We all visit the bathroom and then settle down for the last and most important bit of the flight......coming in to Orlando.....I love seeing the cloud formations here......we don't see that much in the UK...….and now you can feel the excitement as we near our destination. Pilot informs us there is rain over MCO so we pray it`s not a storm and we get delayed further...…..but it`s not...…….*











*We fasten our seatbelts tighter and begin to enjoy the hard candy to stop the ears being blocked up. Tom suffers worse than me with this.....so we have fruity ones that we happily chomp on till we land. *

*Good landing and so smooth......we were impressed. I swear the bit now takes forever......I often think we land somewhere far away and drive to the airport as it takes so long...…..but eventually we pull into our gate and engines off at 5.25pm local time. *

*We get our things together and are off the plane fairly smart. We feel the heat immediately as we exit the door after thanking CC for taking such good care of us. This is one of the things we look forward to......that first blast of heat...…..then we walk down to the passport checks and immigration. *

*Now we have Global Entry this is a breeze. We were straight through and had a quick chat with officer and we were on our way......glancing at the line for the main immigration checks. *

*I went to the bathroom as luggage hadn't started to come through yet......this was the downside to getting through Immigration quicker......waiting on luggage. But, this seems to be a hit and a miss in Orlando. Today we waited a little longer due to rain and probably lightning....but eventually ours came through.....not first as they should be, but these things happen. *

*Next we would be taking the People mover over to the main hub and deal with rental car people. 


More to come...……..*






​


----------



## keishashadow

You know you’ve ‘made it’ when you get not one, but several shoutouts in carole’s TR woot  

I didn’t realize a pre TR had commenced.  Must say i haven’t eaten much in last two days and the food porn has my tumbly rumbling in a good way!  Those olives at the airport hotel look amazing & I am thinking I made a big mistake not ordering The Palms’ crime brûlée last night.

Not sure if you answered already but the last frozen drink in the picture is interesting looking.  Would that be strongwater’s version of a daiquiri? 

The key incident was epic, in a bad way.  Glad you were able to work that out.  The sort of what if travel nightmare that can keep you awake pre trip.



schumigirl said:


> *So continuing with our "we don't plan" plan...……*
> 
> *Food is a big part of our trips!! As our ever expanding waistlines reveal...……*
> 
> *We love good food and good quality drinks.....but we also like just about anything that's tasty...…..cheap and cheerful places like Red lobster and Longhorn delight us......we don't have them in the UK so we like to make the most of places like that when we are there.*
> 
> *We do enjoy eating around the hotels too....we have some places that are must do every trip...…..and one of them is Orchids Sushi Lounge...….*
> 
> *It has never disappointed...….quality and service are top notch...….sushi is so good!!! They have a varied and excellent menu, with plenty of choice for everyone including non sushi options. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Of course I couldn't leave out Jake`s American Bar...…….we have been eating here for 10 years and never once had a bad meal or poor service...….it`s sometimes our first night meal as we usually haven't the energy to go very far after a day travelling...….again there are plenty of fabulous options to suit everyone and prices are extremely decent...……*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *
> At PBH the only food option we actually enjoy over there is Sal`s pizza place...…..oh my goodness these have to be the best pizza`s available onsite...…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *They do lovely pizza`s...…..this was the small size between the two of us...….and it is delicious......they also do sandwiches which we have enjoyed once, but prefer the pizzas...…...the other options at PBH don't thrill us at all. *
> 
> 
> *The HRH has The Palm...….and they do amazing steaks...…..amazing appetizers and all round amazing place...…..I`m not overly keen on the hotel itself, but we do come to The Palm regularly...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But, we do enjoy out of the way places that tourists aren't quite as prevalent...….4Rivers, Teak Neighborhood Grill and Yellow Dog Eats are just a few of them.......……*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then of course you have Margaritaville for certain foods. This has been a hit and a miss for us last few years...….we do prefer to eat the bar and to give some items a miss now...….but the cocktails in M`ville are fabulous!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And of course there`s always room for snacks...…...and we do enjoy a voodoo donut or two...…….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*And that is just a few of the food places we have the choice of while we are there...……*
> 
> *We do spend an inordinate amount of time reading menu`s and deciding where we might eat...…..very few places are decided until the last minute...….except The Palm and Ocean Prime which are probably our favourite steak houses, quality and service can`t be beaten...…..we have already made reservations for both these places this visit...….*
> 
> *Other choices we do consider are Cowfish, NBC, Bula Bar, and may consider going back to HRC...…..also Amatista at Sapphire is very good. *
> 
> *Off site there are millions of choices of course...….we have enjoyed many meals around the immediate area including Yard House down by the Orlando Eye and Oceannaire at Point Orlando...…..*
> 
> *Orlando Ale House is a place we went to for the first time recently and really enjoyed it...…...but one thing you won`t do is starve!!!! *
> 
> *Of course I couldn't finish our food options without mentioning our possible favourite bar anywhere...….StrongWater Bar in Sapphire Falls...……*
> 
> *This has been a real find since the hotel opened...….service is exemplary, food is sublime and changes frequently and cocktails and rums are second to none......we spend a lot of time in here......and when we were here in May, with the rain we had almost every night...….we did indeed spend more time here than planned...…….*
> 
> *The food is tapas style and originates from various places in the Caribbean...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And that is a small selection of our options while in Orlando...…..and people wonder why I say 19 nights isn't enough!!!
> 
> *


----------



## Owlpost23

And we're off! A great start,as usual.I feel like I go along with you both-so descriptive! One question Carole-what are GHD's?


----------



## EveDallas

A stressful start to your travel day! I can imagine how you fretted - good to know it all worked out! Too bad about the longer flight, but of course it's better to be safe. Looking forward to the rest of your trip report - it will help the next month pass more quickly


----------



## J'aime Paris

I'm here too 

(I would have been a wreck too about the key situation.  Ya never stop being a mom!)


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> You know you’ve ‘made it’ when you get not one, but several shoutouts in carole’s TR woot
> 
> I didn’t realize a pre TR had commenced.  Must say i haven’t eaten much in last two days and the food porn has my tumbly rumbling in a good way!  Those olives at the airport hotel look amazing & I am thinking I made a big mistake not ordering The Palms’ crime brûlée last night.
> 
> Not sure if you answered already but the last frozen drink in the picture is interesting looking.  Would that be strongwater’s version of a daiquiri?
> 
> The key incident was epic, in a bad way.  Glad you were able to work that out.  The sort of what if travel nightmare that can keep you awake pre trip.




 Along my friend...........always glad when you’re here!!!

Lol........that made me laugh.......well, I did want to get a head start to save some time when I got back........so started the trip report early..........hoping to get it finished before we leave for next one........

Oh the creme brûlée is their star dessert.........it is gorgeous and so much better than the cheesecake, while it’s nice.......it’s not amazing! 

That drink is called Last Typhoon.......it’s made with crushed ice and very nice.......pineapple, passion fruit and grapefruit along with rum of course........it’s nice......but then I haven’t met a cocktail in there I haven’t enjoyed! 

Yes, you got the advance story of the key when it was still quite raw.......lol........and yes, not fun......of course we told him if he’d had to have had the door removed by someone professional to get in it wouldn’t have mattered......long as he was in! 

Hope you enjoy this one too Janet..........


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> And we're off! A great start,as usual.I feel like I go along with you both-so descriptive! One question Carole-what are GHD's?



Yep.......up and running now.......

Glad you’re enjoying it so far........

GHD’s are a brand of hair straightener.......they’re supposed to be the best on the market. Maybe years ago when they first came out but I dont find them any better than the other straighteners I have. They do work on both sides of the Atlantic which is handy.......if I took them.......lol........

So they’re not a brand in the US then?? 

There’s another brand I’m going to try called Cloud 9.......I do love straighteners!


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> A stressful start to your travel day! I can imagine how you fretted - good to know it all worked out! Too bad about the longer flight, but of course it's better to be safe. Looking forward to the rest of your trip report - it will help the next month pass more quickly



 EveDallas.........lovely to see you along for this one..........

Yes, not the best start to the day......but it definitely got better once we knew he was in.........and yes, the longer flight was something we had to do and yep, long as we are safe..........

Hope it’s a good one for you too..........when is it you go, I forget??


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm here too
> 
> (I would have been a wreck too about the key situation.  Ya never stop being a mom!)



 J’aime Paris............nice to see you here again!!! 

That’s so true.........I said to my friend afterwards, I know he’s an adult and would have coped with whatever, but I’m his mum and of course we worry........regardless how old they get!!

Heck my own mum still sends me “some spending money to get something nice” when we go on a trip........I’m 51......lol.......so yep, we’ll never change will we.......

Hope you enjoy reading this one.........


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

There's actually a trolley lady on UK trains?  Really?  I fear that when I finally visit the UK some day, I'm going to find that half the things I think are cute and creative in HP are actually just everyday UK things. Perhaps that's not bad though.  I am disappointed you didn't have the pumpkin pasties with your wine though. 

I'm glad everything worked out with your son and the key. 

And welcome back from your trip.


----------



## schumigirl

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> There's actually a trolley lady on UK trains?  Really?  I fear that when I finally visit the UK some day, I'm going to find that half the things I think are cute and creative in HP are actually just everyday UK things. Perhaps that's not bad though.  I am disappointed you didn't have the pumpkin pasties with your wine though.
> 
> I'm glad everything worked out with your son and the key.
> 
> And welcome back from your trip.




 PrincessWithABlaster...........glad you’re here..........

Well, the trolley lady was in first class carriage.........I’m not sure it’s on the regular carriages.........I know on larger trains you can go to the buffet car if you’re not first class. But it was nice..........except when she obviously thought I was an alcoholic asking for wine so early.........lol......to be honest she didn’t look like a bundle of laughs herself!!

Never seen a pumpkin pasty in the U.K. either..........it’s just not a thing over here........same with beef and lamb casserole served in one of the potter restaurants........never heard of the two meats being mixed! 

I’m also amused or maybe disappointed they serve salad with Cornish pasties in Potter restaurants .........not something you mix here......I think that’s why I’m so disappointed in the restaurants........the fish and chips aren’t chips as we know them.......that’s wedges........lol.......I’m being pedantic though as many enjoy the food served in both. 

But, yes, we were glad the key was resolved........and thank you.......it is kinda nice to be home.....if only to see Kyle.........

Hope you enjoy this one though..........


----------



## EveDallas

schumigirl said:


> EveDallas.........lovely to see you along for this one..........
> 
> Yes, not the best start to the day......but it definitely got better once we knew he was in.........and yes, the longer flight was something we had to do and yep, long as we are safe..........
> 
> Hope it’s a good one for you too..........when is it you go, I forget??



We leave November 10. I can't wait! Already dreaming about a chocolate raspberry one from Florean Fortescue - my favorite vacation treat


----------



## buzzrelly

Yikes! What a stressful start to your trip with the key incident! Glad that worked out for you all!

I love how you and Tom waste no time getting to enjoy your vacation, that lounge at the airport seemed really nice with all the food and drinks 

You flew RIGHT over my house:
 
I hope you waved as you passed!


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> We leave November 10. I can't wait! Already dreaming about a chocolate raspberry one from Florean Fortescue - my favorite vacation treat



It`s just around the corner then!!!! It really will be here before you know it...….and then you can enjoy that ice cream...….so nice......never had the chocolate raspberry one......Tom would enjoy that I think. 

I had the soft serve with strawberry this trip......it had been a while since we had ice cream from there....it is nice!!


----------



## schumigirl

buzzrelly said:


> Yikes! What a stressful start to your trip with the key incident! Glad that worked out for you all!
> 
> I love how you and Tom waste no time getting to enjoy your vacation, that lounge at the airport seemed really nice with all the food and drinks
> 
> You flew RIGHT over my house:
> View attachment 356769
> I hope you waved as you passed!



Didn't you see me wave to you as we flew over...……

Yep, soon as we arrive at that airport hotel it is vacation time...…...diet and all healthy thoughts out the window....it`s now payback time for all the indulgences!!! But so much fun at the time...…..


----------



## pattyw

I'm back from my vacation now! Looking forward to reading about yours!!

I've never done a long plane trip- but it looks like you get very nice food & drinks and comfy seats to pass the hours!


----------



## schumigirl

*We walked out of the Immigration area and usually we go up a set of escalators that are right in front of us......we see they are blocked off and we have to walk a little further round and use other ones to the rear......of course with all the work going on in MCO nothing surprises us anymore...….but it takes us to the same place.....and on to the people mover....or mini monorail as many call it. This is the best way to travel on this thing. Going the other way is never fun.*

*It is practically deserted today for a change and we have a compartment to ourselves...….as we listen to the Mayor of Orlando speak to us......literally seconds later we are getting off and heading down to the escalators to take us down to rental car area.*

*Again we used Alamo. And probably paid more than we should have for an elite SUV.....we knew we would have to enjoy whatever car we got as we had been spoiled by the fun to drive Maserati last time. There was no line when we got there and I always look at the staff and think I hope we get that one, or hope we don't get that one…….and we got the one I didn't want. Of course.*

*We had prepaid, arranged all the insurances we needed, got the fuel arrangement we like and really there was no need for any discussion...….but she was surprisingly pleasant. We also never, ever upgrade......usually  In July it had cost us very little in the end to get the Maserati on top of what we  had already paid.....but that had been only for 7 nights. This was 19 nights so we didn't expect any favours.*

*When she mentioned did we want to upgrade to something economical we do tend to snigger a little. Our fuel costs are a lot higher than the States.....so we tell them we could take the biggest gas guzzling monster they have and we`d still be spending a fraction of what we pay back home. So we asked if they had the Maserati.....she said yes they did and proceeded to give us the most ridiculous price......considering we had already paid $650 which we thought was a decent price for our length of stay...….she wanted to add on another $1,200 for the upgrade......we did laugh at that. It just goes to show how they really chance their luck with upgrade costs......we eventually agreed to pay another $500???? I think that was the price we ended up paying.....so we said ok and yay....we got the Maserati again. We just hoped it was the black one as it looked so much better than the white one.*

*Happy we had the fun car again, we wandered over and again, experienced the first big blast of heat as we exited the airport...….we love this part!*

*And boy was it hot...…..we always say we are used to the heat, and for the most part we are. But this felt oppressive. But, who cares, we are in Orlando.



*
*

*​


*The car was ready and waiting for us as we stepped in to the stifling parking garage. We were handed the fob and we loaded our cases into the trunk....Tom adjusted the seats and mirrors after making sure the aircon was on as high as possible.....we did like this car. We set off and were soon on our way out of the airport and sweeping our way along the exit roads that are so familiar to us. Although we still follow the instructions of what exit to take.....just in case we end up on the wrong road...….it has been known for us to take the wrong roads on occasions.*

*Everything is familiar. We go through the toll and have the happiest lady on earth working the one we went through...….she was a joy and was certainly a lovely welcome to Orlando. As always we turn off at Universal Boulevard...….and we head up past the Orlando Eye and the Starflyer………*









*Always a sight to see.*

*Once we got further up we spot Doom, RRR and the Potter Castle......then the hotels and we know we are almost there...…...we joke to remember to pull into RP and not drive on to Sapphire today......something I was sure we`d do at some point on this trip. We do pull into the parking lot and it`s not too busy for a Thursday night. I was sure it would fill up over the weekend with HHN starting but for tonight we were parked right at the top next to the exit gate.*

*We unloaded the cases and felt the immense heat...….wondered if this was just an incredibly hot night. It did feel like there was going to be a storm coming though at the same time. But for now it was dry and we wandered the short walk to the incredibly welcoming lobby...….well, it feels welcoming to us...…*

*The young lady at check in is someone we don't know at all...…...and she was very nice and said our room was ready and it was our usual room. Always a pleasure to hear that. And she gives us our room keys and I am looking around as it feels so good to be back again. She tells us our friend isn't around right now, we tell her we`ll catch him again. And we set off to our room.*

*The hotel feels quiet...…...I`m sure it`s not. But we get to our room and let ourselves in to what will be our home for the next 15 nights...….and we see this....*




































*This was a lovely surprise again...…….the first picture is a bit dark, but you can see the Happy Birthday Banner over the window...….very nice to come into that......and the icing was purple again......someone has a good memory!!! We would have loved the champagne right now, but it would have went straight to our heads.....long day!!!*

*We freshened up slightly and headed down to Jake`s for our customary first meal of the trip...….we were fairly hungry right now...…but of course, still had to take the obligatory room pictures...…*












































*I love the view from this room, and the sunset was about perfect tonight...……*












*We headed down and decided to go towards the Temporary Club Lounge which was in the Private Dining Area of Islands Dining room while the renovation was going on upstairs in the real lounge. We saw there was a couple of the staff we knew and one we always joke we have seen him grow up since he was about 6....we have known him a long time......he is lovely and almost like a second son to us!!!  We have some hugs and we see someone we don't know......we had missed meeting her in July as she was so busy, but she knew who we were...….lol...….she sprung out of her chair proclaiming I must be Carole...….I was wowed she knew us...…..told us she had heard a lot of good things about us...…..that's always nice to hear...….but it was so nice to meet her and we knew we would like her a lot. And she is perfect for the job she was doing. So, we chatted a little longer, said we would see them soon and then headed into Jake`s for food...……*

*We like Jake`s. It has always been a constant favourite of ours over the years. Food is good and service has always been impeccable. We get seated and our waiter is Pong who we have had many times...…...we first order a Royal Pacific Sunset for me and Tom opts for a Bud......at this point Pong smiles and said he remembers us having the volcano bowl last year as he melted our straws with the flame in the middle...…..lol.....he was right....I wouldn't have mentioned it of course, but it was fine as he did. He said he was teased mercilessly by the then manager Elijah who was a sweetheart!! So we had a good giggle about that and he asked if that was my favourite cocktail as I tend to order it in there...…..I said it wasn't my favourite but it was up there...…….he went off to make them and they were soon delivered...…..and very welcome they were too...…….*









*
I don't think I have a picture of Tom in here...….we really weren't feeling taking pictures tonight...…..but, at that point we noticed the rain was now bouncing down and thunder and lightning had started......it was a mega storm!!! Usually we go outside under shelter to watch but we were tired......so we sat and watched from our table and listened to the thunder...…...Tom however was fiddling with the camera...…..*

*I had brought my laptop out to send our friend an email to say we were sorry to have missed him tonight...….we would see him soon as possible.*











*I had just pressed send when he appeared at our back!!!! We were over the moon to see him still there tonight.....huge hugs all round and just a general happiness to see him. He is incredibly busy and we are always gratified and delighted whenever we see him...…..he sat down and we had a good old catch up and I laughed and said I had only seconds ago sent him an email...…...Tom told him our vacation can begin now as Tom always say it never starts till Carole sees him, he really is the nicest man on the planet!!! And I`m wide awake now...……*

*We chat for ages and eventually he is setting off for home...…...we tell him we`ll see him soon...….and at that he left. But,  we were happy to have seen him tonight. *

*We had ordered a pizza and hot wings between us, added jalapeno to the pizza of course...…..we didn't take a picture as we forgot. Well, there was a third left of the pizza and two wings left when we remembered...…..not the best looking picture. But it was lovely...….we just couldn't finish it...…..we did however have another beer and cocktail and we sat and watched the still falling rain. *

*We pay the check and head up to our room...….we are really tired now, but had managed to stay awake till now which was 10.15pm......really 3.15am for us...….but Tom wanted cake......so we decided to cut it tonight and enjoy a slice even though really we were too full...…..but good cake is hard to resist. *





























*It was beautiful...….and very moreish...…..the slice cut out above we shared between us...…..then we put the rest in the fridge and that would be enjoyed over the next day or so. The one last year stayed fresh for quite a time, so I was sure this one would be the same. *

*Quick shower and into bed......finally......I don't think we would have heard anything if the hotel fell around us tonight…..we had now been awake around 23 hours and it showed...…..we both looked beyond shattered...……*

*But, as always, I kept the drapes open a little so I could see Dr Doom shine purple in the distance as I fell asleep. We didn't even say goodnight to each other.*

*Welcome home *


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> I'm back from my vacation now! Looking forward to reading about yours!!
> 
> I've never done a long plane trip- but it looks like you get very nice food & drinks and comfy seats to pass the hours!



Thanks Patty...….

We really don't mind the flights, I think the thought of them is worse than the actual flight itself. The food isn't bad......compared to maybe years ago when it was truly dreadful...….but, as long as the carrier gets us there safe, I`m happy...…..and it does pass quickly for the most part


----------



## tink1957

Yay  thanks for posting your arrival day today...I have the post trip blues and your reports always make me smile 

Love the cake...what a wonderful welcome home


----------



## jump00

What a lovely surprise- another fabulous trip report from Carole!!  As you know one of my favourite parts - is the travel itinerary and pictures before you depart ( lots of excitement on this one) and on the flight over- you didn’t disappoint!!! Thank you.  I was just re- reading your last trip report a few weeks ago and was chuckling to myself that your two least favourite luxury vehicles are the two my husband and I drive.  Oh well....... 

Looking forward to reading about your latest adventure with Tom.  

Happy belated Birthday 

Brenda


----------



## macraven

_Fantastic surprises for you and Tom

It’s exciting to be remembered by the staff

The hotel has thoughtful employees and does the hotel proud

How long did it take to finish your birthday cake?_


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Yay  thanks for posting your arrival day today...I have the post trip blues and your reports always make me smile
> 
> Love the cake...what a wonderful welcome home



Thanks Vicki........I should post it’s been updated in the title.........

Post trip blues are the worst! 

The cake was lovely, yep, very thoughtful and kind.........and tasty!!!


----------



## Tink2Day

Just a bit late for the real TR!
For some reason I had a picture in my mind of Kyle trying to climb in a window at home and having the police come and arrest him for breaking and entering so it's a good thing you got a key to him.
I love the train.  We have several scenic train rides where I live. If you ever get the chance in the US, try to take one of the Pacific Coast train rides!
Totally AMAZING!
Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> What a lovely surprise- another fabulous trip report from Carole!!  As you know one of my favourite parts - is the travel itinerary and pictures before you depart ( lots of excitement on this one) and on the flight over- you didn’t disappoint!!! Thank you.  I was just re- reading your last trip report a few weeks ago and was chuckling to myself that your two least favourite luxury vehicles are the two my husband and I drive.  Oh well.......
> 
> Looking forward to reading about your latest adventure with Tom.
> 
> Happy belated Birthday
> 
> Brenda



Thanks Brenda.......my birthday seems a long way back now! Yes, that was a lovely surprise.......

We did have a bit of excitement to start, but thankfully it was sorted and we did enjoy the day.......I love travel day details too....I have a couple of friends who detest travel day and can’t understand why we love it so much......lol.....it’s very much part of our trip......journey home however, not so much!!! 

Oops!!!! Would that be BMW and Audi I’m sure yours are wonderful 

Glad you’re still reading along.....seems a while since I started this one.......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Fantastic surprises for you and Tom
> 
> It’s exciting to be remembered by the staff
> 
> The hotel has thoughtful employees and does the hotel proud
> 
> How long did it take to finish your birthday cake?_



Thanks mac.........it really was lovely to see that when we went in the room.......

We checked in Thursday evening......and it was gone by Sunday, maybe lunchtime........I think the cake fairy may have helped a little........

It was incredibly light!!


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Just a bit late for the real TR!
> For some reason I had a picture in my mind of Kyle trying to climb in a window at home and having the police come and arrest him for breaking and entering so it's a good thing you got a key to him.
> I love the train.  We have several scenic train rides where I live. If you ever get the chance in the US, try to take one of the Pacific Coast train rides!
> Totally AMAZING!
> Happy belated Birthday!



Lol.......not quite as dramatic........funnily enough we have a perimeter protection alarm system, so if anyone even bashes the window it goes off, better than waiting till a burglar is inside............but, yes, would have been quite the image!!! 

We do love the train, not the regular day to day train, but the ones you describe sound idyllic.......we keep saying “one day” 

Always fancied the train to Vermont and maybe Canada too at some point.........there’s so much choice in the USA for a variety of scenery and climates.........does sound lovely though! Have you ever done that route on the train......I fear Tom would get a bit bored........me, not so much..........

And thank you for the birthday wishes.........


----------



## jump00

jump00 said:


> What a lovely surprise- another fabulous trip report from Carole!!  As you know one of my favourite parts - is the travel itinerary and pictures before you depart ( lots of excitement on this one) and on the flight over- you didn’t disappoint!!! Thank you.  I was just re- reading your last trip report a few weeks ago and was chuckling to myself that your two least favourite luxury vehicles are the two my husband and I drive.  Oh well.......
> 
> Looking forward to reading about your latest adventure with Tom.
> 
> Happy belated Birthday
> 
> Brenda [/QUOTE


----------



## jump00

Oops - not sure what button I pushed!!! Yes - BMW and Audi.  My husband and I had a good laugh!!


----------



## EveDallas

That cake looks A-MAZ-ING. I love RPR - even seeing pictures makes me happy. I can relate to not feeling like taking lots of pics - I'm always torn between wanting to capture everything and wanting to just lose myself in being there. I usually manage a nice balance.


----------



## I-4Bound

Happy belated birthday! What a fun surprise.


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Oops - not sure what button I pushed!!! Yes - BMW and Audi.  My husband and I had a good laugh!!



Lol.......oops!!! Funny thing is we love good cars in general.......one of my best friends drives Audi’s and always has done, never known her drive anything else......I always get out her car complaining my back hurts.....she tells me I’m imagining it.......lol......

I had trouble yesterday with quotes too......I know a few months back I couldn’t multi quote.......


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> That cake looks A-MAZ-ING. I love RPR - even seeing pictures makes me happy. I can relate to not feeling like taking lots of pics - I'm always torn between wanting to capture everything and wanting to just lose myself in being there. I usually manage a nice balance.



It was lush!!! I’m not a huge cake eater in general, much prefer savoury, but it was lovely......

We were so tired. Usually we are happy to take lots of pictures as we have so much time but we just wanted to sleep.......I think this trip we probably took less pictures than usual......it was so hot at times, last thing we wanted to do was stop and take pictures......we just aimed for the aircon buildings a lot.....


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Happy belated birthday! What a fun surprise.



Thank you Andrea! 

It was an unusual birthday with spending the day flying, so I had my cards and presents before we left as Kyle wanted to see me open his gifts and card for me, so I just opened them all.......it was nice.......and yes, that was a lovely surprise........


----------



## buzzrelly

schumigirl said:


> she wanted to add on another $1,200 for the upgrade......we did laugh at that. It just goes to show how they really chance their luck with upgrade costs......we eventually agreed to pay another $500????



Jeez, that just goes to show you you should NEVER pay what they first ask for…a $700 difference?? Crazy!



schumigirl said:


> The car was ready and waiting for us as we stepped in to the stifling parking garage.



I want to see this fancy car!



schumigirl said:


> *….and we see this....*



OMG, Happy Belated Birthday! What an AMAZING surprise!



schumigirl said:


> I had just pressed send when he appeared at our back!!!!



Your powers must be as strong as Harry Potter's…you conjured him just by pressing send!



schumigirl said:


> *But, as always, I kept the drapes open a little so I could see Dr Doom shine purple in the distance as I fell asleep. We didn't even say goodnight to each other.*
> 
> *Welcome home *



Great ending to your first day, and great start to your trip


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Loving it!


----------



## Zosha

I’m here - reading along! Glad to hear you were reunited with the Maserati! :-D


----------



## schumigirl

buzzrelly said:


> Jeez, that just goes to show you you should NEVER pay what they first ask for…a $700 difference?? Crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see this fancy car!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Happy Belated Birthday! What an AMAZING surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> Your powers must be as strong as Harry Potter's…you conjured him just by pressing send!
> 
> 
> 
> Great ending to your first day, and great start to your trip



Thanks......it was lovely!! 

Yep, it was ridiculous...….it`s not the fanciest looking car to be honest, it`s the Levante which isn't a sports car......but the engine power for a rental car is fabulous!!!! It was just fun!!! Although there is a story further along...………


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Loving it!



Glad to hear it...…..more to come...….


----------



## schumigirl

Zosha said:


> I’m here - reading along! Glad to hear you were reunited with the Maserati! :-D



 back Zosha……..nice to see you...……

Hope you enjoy this one too......and yep, it was nice to get that car again...….


----------



## Bethany10

schumigirl said:


> Although there is a story further along...………



Surely not, I know you're both law abiding people who would never speed. well, Tom anyways


----------



## cynditech

So excited to read more!!!   Happy Belated Birthday - what a nice surprise! Cannot wait to see what's next  I just love your trip reports!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Bethany10 said:


> Surely not, I know you're both law abiding people who would never speed. well, Tom anyways



 Bethany......lovely to see you post again...…..


lol...….me...... speed????? Never...…….

Have to say those open roads are so darn tempting at times!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> So excited to read more!!!   Happy Belated Birthday - what a nice surprise! Cannot wait to see what's next  I just love your trip reports!!!



Thanks Cyndi...…..it was a nice birthday albeit, a little different.....

Going to try and get this one done soon.....but best laid plans...…..

It`s end of October you are going down isn't it?? Bet you`re so excited for trip to be here!!!


----------



## luvdisdogs

So excited to read another report on the adventures of Carole and Tom!  I love that cake.  Purple is my color too!!


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 14TH...…………..*


*There`s nothing quite like waking up in your favourite place, in your favourite hotel for your first full day with a long trip ahead of you......this was just the best feeling and we loved it...…..we had both slept like logs...….our bed was so comfortable and I think we may have stirred once or twice during the night but got straight back to sleep......and as is usual, around 4pm we both sprung to life as our body clocks were telling us it was 9am!!! So, tried to fall back over, which when you are wide awake is almost impossible...…..but somehow we managed it...…..*

*I eventually awoke while Tom still slept, so I got up and very quietly pulled the drapes back to expose the twinkling swimming pool and the start of a very bright and sunny day and it was going to be a hot one......thank goodness!!!!! One of the reasons we come to Florida is for the heat...….just one of them though...…*

*At that I turned to "quietly" open my ipad……..and as the silent was still on UK time, my ipad email alert went off about 8 times...….guess I had 8 emails then!!! That unfortunately woke Tom up who didn't appreciate the alarm call...…...I think he may have pulled one of his pillows over his head at this point as light was streaming in and of course my rather loud email alert...…..oops!!!*

*Thing is I`m usually first up, and now I was awake there was no way I was getting back to sleep......it was all of 7am. We had thought we would sleep as late as we could this morning...….well, that was 7am for me. So, I went for my shower and by the time I got out Tom had properly woke up and was quite chatty for having such a strong sleep.....first day we can sometimes be a little sluggish. But, we both felt alright this morning.*

*We were smiling a lot as is our norm anyway, but when we are here we are almost cult like in the fact we seem to have a permanent smiles on our faces all the time according to many people...…….sounds a little weird when I write it down...…..*






​
*So, once we were showered and dressed we headed rather strangely downstairs to breakfast...…...of course the lounge refurb was underway by the time we arrived so down we went. We had seen the temporary lounge last night, but very briefly......so we would get a good look this morning, and Tom was looking forward to scrambled eggs as he knew because they were so close to the kitchen now, they were being offered as well as pancakes that didn`t come from the little machine as they had upstairs. They were freshly prepared by the chef in Islands. *

*We went in and saw a couple of the staff we knew, and it did look alright set up the way it was...……Tom chose a table and I went over to the coffee area and I heard someone say ssshhh…….and as I turned I saw one of our favourite guys Samuel who is the supervisor...….he is just one of the best...….we had a big hug and it was so good to see him as we hadn't seen him in July as he was on vacation.....so we had a lot to catch up on...…..and we did......we chatted for ages and had a good old yap.*

*Breakfast was lovely, it was fairly quiet and we had a chance to see how the room worked and it did very well...….having no window was strange, but you can see out to the restaurant which was something......but for what they had, they did really well and you still got that Club Level feel from the staff.*

*We took our time as we had no plans to go to the park today as it was opening night of HHN tonight, so we planned a relaxing day and go pick up a few bits and pieces we needed for us and some gifts for others.*

*We didn't bother with sunscreen today as we were just going to be shopping and then have some chill time before going back out...….so we went up to our room for cash and we met the lady who has been our housekeeper for several years......it was so nice to see her......but, turns out she is leaving and this would be the last time we saw her...….she said we had a new housekeeper for our room and she was lovely (she was) and she thanked us for everything over the last few years...…..bless her she is so nice. We said our goodbyes and headed on down to get the car and head to Publix and then ABC Wines and Liquor......our newest favourite store!!!!*

*Boy was it hot when we stepped through those doors to the very picturesque bridge to exit the hotel........We walked to the car and then Publix is only a 10 minute drive away if that on Sand Lake Road...…..and as soon as we get out the car we feel the intense heat again...….was it usually this hot and we just forgot...….but, we thought it was just us...….so, into the store and picked up the few things we needed and back out...…..we then drove along to the ABC store we like which is almost back in LBV, we just take the back road from here. And to say this store is fun...…..it stocks everything...…..but today we were just looking at Rum...…….*































​
*Tom has enjoyed a rum in the past, but it wasn't really a big thing in our home...…..but since we discovered StrongWater Tavern in Sapphire when the hotel first opened, we are firm rum drinkers...….but, good rum...….none of the cheap stuff...….although I have to say the prices in the States for most stuff was much cheaper than we pay......especially these huge bottles that look like Fred Flintstone should own them!!! They are huge and very inexpensive by our prices back home...…….so we picked up some Appleton Estate and a gift for someone else oh and ginger beer and a bottle of squeezy lime for our favourite drink, so if we were in the room we could partake in one or two...…..we were definite fans of rum now big time......I could even say I preferred it to wine...….almost...….and wouldn't tell members of the wine clubs we belong to......I`d be flung out!!!*

*Purchases made we drove back home and dropped the stuff off in our room and realized it was now almost 12.30...….time for lunch...….we didn't know where the morning had gone at all...…...and that's the thing with trips....time passes so quickly.*

*Tom asked where I fancied eating today...….I already knew...…..I had heard of this place from someone on our last trip, and had seen it this morning when we drove into Publix parking lot...…..I told Tom it was a surprise and that I would drive again.....hmmm.....amy excuse...…..he was a little puzzled and had no idea where we were going......he did guess O` Charleys when we headed back down Turkey Lake Road...…….wrong...…….*



















*It`s in the same strip mall as Publix and beside Rocco`s Tacos and First Watch...….can`t really miss it...…...and we had never gone here before......always like to try somewhere new on each trip and this looked good. The premise of this place is you can order food by the lb and it comes in a bag with whatever seasoning and heat value you want...….food in a bag sounded odd but we had heard the seafood was amazing!!! I was so looking forward to this place......and Tom when he saw where it was agreed. There are fried options and sandwiches like po boys available too.*

*We went in and it looked empty which worried us initially, but through the back was where everyone was and there were a lot of people already eating.....we got a booth and told the guy we had never been before after we ordered a soda for me and a beer for Tom.....of course I had agreed to drive, so a beer it was for Tom...…..he explained the menu and said we were in for a treat...…….*

*We decided to order 1lb of snow crab and 1lb of shrimp...….both spicy and with Juicy Cajun home seasoning...…...and a portion of Cajun fries which he warned us were hot......I told him I`d be disappointed if they weren't!!!! He smiled...I guessed I wouldn't be disappointed then...…*

*The seafood comes with everything on......heads, tails, shells......the lot......so if you don't like dealing with that side of seafood, this place isn't for you.....you also get a bib to wear as you can make a bit of a mess cracking shells and taking the heads off shrimp and the table is covered with easily disposed of plastic covers which do add a certain charm and a huge bucket in the middle for all the shells and such, and a big roll of kitchen paper and loads of wipes........it was nicely filled with locals and the guy himself said they didn't get a lot of tourists in here......well, we like to be different at times. 

Glancing at everyone who was already eating`s food.....we were in for a treat...….the aroma and look of the food was gorgeous!!! *

*I had meant to tell Tom not to wear a white top...…...oops!!! *


















*The snow crab came out first...….and this was different!!! Opening a bag of seafood was something I hadn't done before...…..but the aroma emanating from this bag as it was opened was sublime!!!*

*Tom got to cracking the shells and we shared this fresh, sweet and oh so juicy snow crab...…..just the right amount of spice and taste......but to be honest, it would have been perfect with no seasonings as we usually have it......but, we wanted to try it like this...…...just to be a little different. *










*The shrimp arrived and the fries had already been delivered...…..they were spicy!!!! And deliciously fresh.....and sizzling hot.....the way fries should be served......*

*But, the shrimp...….oh my goodness!!! How good were they......plumpest, juiciest, tastiest and huge shrimp we had never seen here before......there must have been more than a lb in here......as we seemed to be eating forever...……..the head and tails came away so easily......they were a joy to eat. We adore shrimp. *



















*Our waiter checked on us to see everything was good....and it really was perfect!!! Everything had been sublime...….we almost ordered another bag of shrimp, but that would really have been too much...…..although we would have managed it!!!!*

*We had finished and began to clear all the paper towels and wipes as we dutifully cleaned ourselves up.....although we did go and wash our hands properly as the seasoning just got everywhere...….but it was so good!!!*

*It had been a unique dining experience and one we will definitely do again. We never did get back this trip and doubt we`ll make it in December as it`s not somewhere Kyle would enjoy eating in...…..but next year for sure...…...we paid our check and the manager asked us how we had enjoyed our first experience with them, fabulous we told him!!!*

*We headed out into what felt like walking on the sun right now!!! It was hot and we decided then it wasn't just us......this was going to be a hot month!!! Although that did make this lizard very happy!!!! *

*This is the restaurant from the side, it is just in a row of other places, but looks so pretty...…..*










*As we went to cross the road we were aware of a wheelchair behind us hurtling towards us at great speed...…..I turned expecting to see someone who had lost control and was scared...…..instead we were met by a very aggressive beggar for want of a better word...….he was well dressed but was basically asking for money for something or other...…..we just said no and walked on. We hadn't seen that here before in this little shopping area, we had seen the guys at the four way junction of Sand Lake and Turkey Lake going between the cars to beg with their tale on a piece of cardboard…...but we headed back to the car rather quickly as you just never know. However, we didn't feel unsafe here at all in any way.*

*It was now around 2.30pm.....and we felt a little....not tired, just in need of a cool down......how were we going to cope with HHN tonight at this rate...….I was a little worried at the thought of it. *

*So, I drove us back home and we went up to our room and had a 30 minute power snooze...….although I wish now we had slept for longer...….we were going to be shattered later...…...but it was nice in the cool of the room just resting...…..and we did manage a little slice of cake each......*

*We headed down to Club Lounge around 4ish and had a lovely time there just chatting and catching up with the afternoon team......and did get some pictures of the temporary room...…..*



















*They did have some special beers that they don't usually have that were from Jake`s I believe as well as the regular offerings. …..I think Tom tried one of them at some point...….*










*We had a few glasses of wine and as I said had a good catch up with some of our favourite folks that were on...…..they`re all lovely though. *

*We left to go up and get changed to head to HHN...…..we were planning to use the hotel guest entrance which saves standing in the huge line outside......we had thought we might go in a bit later, but knowing how tired we might be, we decided to go in around 7ish...……*

*I hadn't noticed these last night...…….the little room service menu themed for the hotel...….and of course the special HHN menu which we didn't try out, mainly we were never hungry late at night...…….*


















*We always planned to have something off this menu...….maybe next time...…….*

*So, for now we had changed our clothes and had our lanyards on with our Rush of Fear tickets and room key handy to get in to the event...….we were so looking forward to this tonight...…..


*
*

*​


----------



## schumigirl

luvdisdogs said:


> So excited to read another report on the adventures of Carole and Tom!  I love that cake.  Purple is my color too!!



Aww thanks...….And another purple fan!!!! Yay...…..love it!!! Oh the Cake was so good!!! 

Glad to be starting this one properly now...….and sincerely hope you enjoy it too...…..


----------



## tammy

Yay!!! You started...woohoo!!!


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> Yay!!! You started...woohoo!!!



Lol......yep, finally made a start........going to try and get through it before we leave again........


----------



## cynditech

schumigirl said:


> Thanks Cyndi...…..it was a nice birthday albeit, a little different.....
> 
> Going to try and get this one done soon.....but best laid plans...…..
> 
> It`s end of October you are going down isn't it?? Bet you`re so excited for trip to be here!!!




Yep - headed down on the 30th to the 6th!  1st time on staying on site


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> Yep - headed down on the 30th to the 6th!  1st time on staying on site



Doh!!! I remember now......it’s nearly here now.......

You’re doing HHN too aren’t you? That’ll be fun.........


----------



## schumigirl

*And the evening started off so calm...…….*

*We headed down to the dock to catch the boat tonight...….as we exited the cool and almost cold hotel elevator area we felt the change immediately......it was hotter than Hades out here already...….walking past the Gym you could cut the humidity in two it was almost palpable...….I realized  I had worn the wrong top......this felt so warm already and I guessed we wouldn't be taking many pictures as we were sweating already...….we hadn't even reached the boat dock yet......I`m not normally one to complain about the heat, but this was hot!!!*

*The boat security check takes a few seconds and we are in line for a boat as we had just missed one...….there was no air circulating here at all and everyone looked uncomfortable...…..except for that one lady, there`s always one...….she looked immaculate and very beautiful...….but we couldn't help but wonder how she looked so good when everyone else looked disheveled already...…..bless her, she did look good though!!*











*We waited maybe just under 10 minutes for the next boat...….and surprisingly we all got on it...….I`m always amazed how many people these boats can carry, and once we are all on board Captain sets off for Citywalk……….and the breeze is welcome indeed as we glide along the shallow water for the very short ride.....*

*We adore HHN...…..our first year was 07 and we fell in love with it then...….and have only missed a couple of years due to having to travel at different times. We buy the Rush of Fear with EP......this ticket suits us well as it covers the first 3 weeks of HHN and this year 12 possible nights. For us it`s excellent value as we like to go multiple nights and not spend too long each evening if we don't want to. I know the RIP tours are popular, but we have no real interest in spending that long in the park for one evening, for us having EP is the best option for us, with the way we vacation. Don`t know when I last saw 2am and be out!!!! Gosh that sounds dull...…...we had picked up the tickets when we were here in July so we didn't have to go get them printed this time. But, later in the trip that would cause a little issue...…..of course....this trip was having a few little "glitches" lol...….*

*We walk up towards The Studios...…..we deliberately avoided going as the park opened tonight to avoid the worst of the crowds......the opening ceremony is small and not something you really have to see...…..but as we approached the Studios from the boat....the line was back up to the bridge with folks using the main entrance...….I hadn't seen a line like this before as we usually came in a bit later...….we no longer do the holding areas to get a head start as we go so many nights we don't need to do that.















































*

*

We head towards the hotel guest entrance which is over to the right of the main entrance. There is a TM with a sign telling you where to go, and TM will check your room key that you are an onsite guest, then again further down the path......and it is much quicker this way if there is a line...…..unless you see this....*











*This was after being in line for around 15 minutes...….we had joined the line round the back of the building to our right in this picture......I suppose it was still better than the regular line, but we hadn't seen this before...…..*

*Everyone was complaining about the speed of us getting through......although I`m sure they were doing the best they could...….it was just so hot and everyone was commenting on it......it is kinda nice waiting though as you get to chat to folks around you and some of them are really fun and some ladies had some lovely adventurous outfits on........one had a blood splattered dress that looked incredibly realistic!!!! She was quite scary actually......but in a fun way.........eventually we were at the front and heading in finally to the event...…...but first, we had stood so long, I needed the bathroom...…..of course. And strangely for so early in the event the bathrooms at the entrance we lined up out the door!!!! But the line went down quickly and then we were out.....and ready for the event...……*







​
*We were so excited...…...the theme music from Halloween was playing in our ears all around this area...…..and I do find the music incredibly spooky in the first place...…*

*We debated doing Stranger Things first but someone mentioned the line was crazy.....I didn't check but took them at their word......and walked to where I really wanted to head to and that was Halloween...…..*

*We did plan to do the regular line if it wasn't too bad and then go through with EP...….we soon changed our mind...…..*











*It was around 7ish from memory...…..no way would we stand in line for 75 minutes.....even for Michael Myers...…..so, we hit the EP line and it was less than 10 minutes till we entered the building...……*

*I loved this house. I fully agree its nowhere near the best house of the event, or even the best Halloween house they have ever had.....but to me it was the best scares I had the whole trip in this house...…..the guys who play Michael are phenomenal...…….and most of them have his slight affectations down to a tee!!!! Tom loves following me through a house...….I get genuinely scared and I jump at the least little thing...…..so of course when Michael Myers is waiting around every corner...…..I jump a lot......and rediscover I can actually move quicker than I realized.*

*I did get the timing right in this house tonight and got every Michael I believe bar one...…...I stopped in my tracks at one point as Michael stood in my path......I couldn't move till he retreated and he was obviously in no rush to do so when he saw my frozen reaction......lol......I did have to move quick to catch the pack...…….by the end of the event I realized this was actually the poorest night of the nights we visited.....and it was still fabulous!!!!*

*We came out of that house and we laughed so hard...…...if I was feeling a little exhausted with the heat, I had certainly woken up now...…..*

*To where next was our quandry…….the line for ST was indeed huge, and I can`t remember exactly what it was but we thought better of it......instead we wandered around the Chucky "scare zone" This was in no way scary, in fact none of the zones were in the least scary this year...…..some better than others, but this one was just poor...…..*











*
Not a fan of Chucky at all...…..the highlight of this zone was Chucky basically throwing insults at the audience while giving a cheap Vegas style, stand up comedic routine like Leonard Barr of old...…...this was poor. *




















*We went through Chucky fairly quickly...…...no scares at all. We headed back to The Harvest scare zone opposite Shrek and Minions as the stilt pumpkin head monsters looked quite decent to see......and they were the best things about this zone...…..visually they were so cool, but they had the ability to creep up on you somewhat...….we liked them...……*

*I also have no memory of who took this picture!!!!*



































*This was the regular line for Halloween...…..not much fun waiting in that line!!! *










*And this was soon after we came out of the Halloween house...…...the crowds were already huge and when you looked back towards the gate, there were many more streaming in constantly...…..we knew then this was going to be mobbed tonight...……*










*Our plan wasn't to do too many houses tonight......we were going to concentrate on the front of the park where most of them were the ones we were keen to see the most...….and if the lines were too long even with EP we would catch them another night...….the joys of this ticket we had. Some folks said they didn't need EP at this event this year...….well, I`m glad for them that they found it manageable..........but no way would we do this without EP.....especially on a night like tonight.*

*We wandered in to Carnival Graveyard......the regular line was long......didn't write it down though.....but we waited longer for this one than any other.....someone said there was an incident with a child or a baby...….this was going to be a theme this year......but after 20 minutes we were in......and the cool air was more welcome than we realized...…..*

*This was a poor house tonight...…...we didn't really enjoy it as much as we would on future nights...…..some of the scenes were missing and we didn't quite get the feeling we should have...…..still fun in bits, but not great...……but that's usual for opening nights for some houses. Some go straight in the groove immediately......others don't. *

*So, we came out a little disappointed and thought we would reserve judgement till we saw it again...…...next up was Poltergeist…….we were really looking forward to this one a lot. This was a movie we had both loved for a long time, the real story of it is also quite spooky...…..but the movie was excellent and we hoped the house did it justice...…..and I think it did.*

*We loved the first scene...…..the rain was pouring down and it was ultra freezing...…..it was like being back home...…...subsequent nights the rain was missing though...….but we liked this scene...…..I didn't realize at first it was the pool excavation and someone asked me if it was in the house and I said no...….oops......wasn't till we did it again I saw it properly...……*

*We got a few good scares in this house and again, some things that were visually impressive...…..everything was working as it should be tonight which we noticed missing subsequent nights though.*

*We came out of that house having thoroughly enjoyed it...…*

*Now, we were at the zone I was most looking forward to...…...Vamp 85......and it didn't disappoint...……*

*We arrived in perfect time to see Thriller being performed on stage by some fabulous dancers...….and already we loved the atmosphere in this area...…..*











*I have to say at this point we decided we were surprisingly hungry...…...so despite the finest of 80`s music blaring away we headed up to Louie`s for a slice of pizza...…...once we had eaten we would come back down here...……*

*On the way up this guy on the bike stopped right by me....so it would have been rude to let him stop without posing...…..he was so cool...…..he even told Tom he needed to put his flash on......lol...….you aren't supposed to use your flash for pictures with SA...…..so it was quite funny him telling Tom to use it......but he didn't need to after all...…….this is the better of the two picture Tom took......the other one it looks like his finger is pointing right up my nose.....lol...….*











*Louie`s was busy...….busier than we have seen it in a while...…...tables were mostly filled up but we really fancied a slice of pizza....so we got in line and both decided to have peperoni...…...this pizza is good!!! And the slices are now massive...….I eventually spotted a table free so I told Tom to get me a white wine and I went to grab the table as he was being served at this point.....*


















*I had to go back to get my wine as they only serve one drink per person...….so he pointed me out and the guy said I was just to go back to him and he would give me the wine...….no problems there...…...and thankfully the pizza had been freshly put out, so it was sizzling hot...…….*











*We could easily have shared one slice...…..it was large!!! But, we managed to devour both slices after all...…….it was delicious......more than can be said for the wine!!!! But, Tom enjoyed his beer...…….we did have some water too as the heat was sapping us tonight...……..

Thought about the horror nights dessert they had in here, but we were planning on having some cake when we got in later......and to be honest it didn't look that great...…..*


*More to come...………*


----------



## smiths02

That seafood place looks like so much fun! 
I will have to look them up for our next Orlando trip.  I'm wondering if you can get the seafood more plain (all of my kids love shrimp, but two cannot handle the spicy)


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> That seafood place looks like so much fun!
> I will have to look them up for our next Orlando trip.  I'm wondering if you can get the seafood more plain (all of my kids love shrimp, but two cannot handle the spicy)



It really was a fabulous place........I would thoroughly recommend it to anyone who loves seafood........it was busy and seems to have a good reputation. Like a lot of people I’m wary of seafood in places I don’t know, but this was excellent.....

They will absolutely do the seafood plain if you like it that way, no problems we saw a family with young kids have plain shrimp..........

I was quite in awe of this boy of around seven who was expertly tearing shrimp and crawfish apart with no help from anyone.......think he did it better and quicker than I did


----------



## smiths02

schumigirl said:


> It really was a fabulous place........I would thoroughly recommend it to anyone who loves seafood........it was busy and seems to have a good reputation. Like a lot of people I’m wary of seafood in places I don’t know, but this was excellent.....
> 
> They will absolutely do the seafood plain if you like it that way, no problems we saw a family with young kids have plain shrimp..........
> 
> I was quite in awe of this boy of around seven who was expertly tearing shrimp and crawfish apart with no help from anyone.......think he did it better and quicker than I did


My kids would be in heaven then!


Maybe we could do it on our way in and we could even stop at Publix to get a few goodies for the room!


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> My kids would be in heaven then!
> 
> 
> Maybe we could do it on our way in and we could even stop at Publix to get a few goodies for the room!



Yep, that would work.......they are very close.......


----------



## macraven

_I have always loved Schumi’s reports 

She does a great write up on hhn houses and has perfect pictures of everything in the park 

Thanks Schumi!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I have always loved Schumi’s reports
> 
> She does a great write up on hhn houses and has perfect pictures of everything in the park
> 
> Thanks Schumi!_



Thanks mac.......appreciate that a lot.......

I’m always glad to see you enjoy reading along.......and glad you enjoy it


----------



## Owlpost23

Always entertaining,Carole!


----------



## EveDallas

I always enjoy reading your reports and I love all the HHN pics. I'm a big coward when it comes to things like that so your reports let me enjoy it without worry of a fear induced heart attack


----------



## disneyAndi14

You got the Maserati again, how cool  to you, somewhat belated! The cake looks lovely and how nice!

I have read about how hot it was at HHN that week. I love your first night review, sounds really fun and crowded.

I love all your pictures so far. The big pumpkin skeleton very creepy. I love Thriller so the vamp 85 scare zone looks awesome!


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Always entertaining,Carole!



Thanks.......glad to hear it


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> I always enjoy reading your reports and I love all the HHN pics. I'm a big coward when it comes to things like that so your reports let me enjoy it without worry of a fear induced heart attack



Lol.........I adore being scared........in a fun way of course! Watching scary movies and then having to go to bed......not so much.......I have a vivid imagination! Every noise really is a serial killer! 

HHN is so much fun......the scare zones were more fun this year, so no real scares.......you might enjoy it.......

But, glad you’re enjoying this one.........


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> You got the Maserati again, how cool  to you, somewhat belated! The cake looks lovely and how nice!
> 
> I have read about how hot it was at HHN that week. I love your first night review, sounds really fun and crowded.
> 
> I love all your pictures so far. The big pumpkin skeleton very creepy. I love Thriller so the vamp 85 scare zone looks awesome!



Aww Thank You! I had a good birthday! 

It was blisteringly hot this year, much hotter than July! This lizard loves the heat, but wow..........

Thanks, glad you like them so far........yep, huge Michael Jackson fan so seeing and hearing the music was fabulous......all of us of a certain age were enjoying every second  It really was our favourite zone this year....it was just fun.......and you definitely haven’t lived till you’ve danced with Michael Jackson, Freddie Mercury and Prince at the same time.........that was a hoot! And very surreal.........

Yep, loved having that car again!


----------



## buzzrelly

schumigirl said:


> Tom loves following me through a house...….I get genuinely scared and I jump at the least little thing...…..so of course when Michael Myers is waiting around every corner...…..I jump a lot......and rediscover I can actually move quicker than I realized.



Oh my, you're so brave! I walked behind my DH last year and used him as a human shield! No way could I ever have gone through those houses first 



schumigirl said:


> *I also have no memory of who took this picture!!!!*



It's lovely


----------



## schumigirl

buzzrelly said:


> Oh my, you're so brave! I walked behind my DH last year and used him as a human shield! No way could I ever have gone through those houses first
> 
> 
> 
> It's lovely



lol.....that's so funny....human shield 

First couple of years we used to have Metro West walk in front of us.....he is tall!!! Por guys ribs must have been shot from me grabbing on to him...…

Now I have to say I love to go first...…..and yep, I do like that picture!


----------



## mnmmoney

Following along and loving it ..... and waiting for our trip in February.  It will be our first time going during Mardi Gras.


----------



## pattyw

WOW! That crowd at HHN was enormous! Thank goodness for the resort line! The night we were there the regular line also stretched over the bridge! I can't imagine having to sweat that line!

Love the Vamp 85 scare zone! It was so fun!! The 80s brings back fond memories of high school & college!


----------



## cynditech

schumigirl said:


> Doh!!! I remember now......it’s nearly here now.......
> 
> You’re doing HHN too aren’t you? That’ll be fun.........



Yes - we have HHN tickets for two nights so far!

I cannot believe how crowded your 1st HHN night was?!?!?  I am both excited and terrified to do the Halloween house lol!


----------



## schumigirl

*So once we had enjoyed our pizza and sat to cool down for a while we were ready to go back out into the interminable heat outside...…..everyone who came in for food or a cool down looked like they were melting...…*

*This area was so much fun....I keep repeating this but it really was a lot of fun......Madonna, Cyndi Lauper among others who`s music was playing, really vamped up the atmosphere of the 80`s theme...….and there were more than an adequate amount of SA roaming around and most were happy to take pictures....others were moving around too quickly......but it was a good zone to roam around and we spent quite a bit of time here tonight. *

*We are always so impressed with the quality of the SA make up and costume design.....every year it seems to get better and better...….and the quality of SA has just got better every year it seems...….*










*I was overjoyed to say the least to see one of my icons wandering around, albeit dead. He was so cool...…..and I was blown away when I asked if we could get a picture and he replied "of course darling" exactly like Freddie sounded...…..it was uncanny...….and he chatted as Freddie for a few minutes then he was gone...but he was fabulous and I told everyone to look out for this guy......the other Freddie was good, but just didn't quite have the gentle tone of FM.....I was very happy!!! *











*This guy below was kind of the main man of this zone...….he was very good at his character though and I managed to give him an unintentional jump....I said Thank you as Tom took this picture......lol......he had no idea I was there...….he did laugh a little though...….*










*The guy below photobombing earned a high five from Tom after this picture...….he rather strangely had photobombed us earlier, but the picture was very fuzzy......he was funny....I love photobombs and I know several people who enjoy them too...……..*










*Then of course the second coolest guy there tonight...…..he didn't do an awful lot and didn't talk but he was always happy to pose for pictures which tonight was more than could be said for Prince...….he wandered around at high speed with his purple coat flashing past you.....getting a picture was nigh on impossible tonight.....I`m patient, I`d catch him another night...…..*


















*We spent a little longer here as the music was fabulous...…..groups of people were randomly dancing around and a girl suddenly took my hand and got me to join a group of folks all dancing along to Cyndi Lauper......hey, I love to dance...….can`t dance well but it wont stop me......it was fun and Tom was nowhere to be seen...….he had disappeared on a task to find Prince!!!!! *

*At that point Michael Jackson, Prince and for a brief moment Freddie Mercury all joined in...…..and Tom was off somewhere else...…...I was screeching for him to come back...…..by the time he did the SA were gone...…..but it was one of the highlights of my night...…….Tom was gutted he had missed such a photo opportunity...…….*

*Rather reluctantly we left this enthusiastic little group having their own party...…..we headed to the Harvest zone again and had a few pictures there......but the smoke effects were quit strong tonight...…..I think this may have eased off on other nights but for tonight it was hard to see anything at this point...…*











*
We wandered around to Twisted Tradition scare zone......it is always pretty there...…..but walked through Chucky again...….still not impressed, although there was a soldier walking around who was quite fun when he hissed in your ear!!! *










*This guy below was trying his hardest to spook me...….but, no....he was quite funny though......I wasn't quite sure he wasn't a guest at one point......just dressed a little odd. This zone just didn't have it in any way shape or form...…..maybe if you are a Chucky fan it might work...….but not for us. *










*Loved the deserted and haunted building...…….they always seem to have quite a decent prop around this area...….and of course listening closely is always good...….although Tom said he never heard a thing...…...maybe it was just me!! *



















*This zone to me, should have been called The Harvest...….it seemed to make more sense with all the pumpkins around...…..but, what do I know...…..it is visually an amazing zone though...…..it always has been with the pumpkins in the trees and it is very atmospheric...….but this year, not scary enough....we had some years where this zone had been excellent......and this was fun, but just not enough scares...…..I do like a good fright!!!! *

*We did stop off to buy some water at this point as we hadn't had any since Louie`s...…..it was very welcome and so cold.....we had no desire for any alcohol as it was blazing hot!!! So water was good right now...…..*




















































*This little SA did give me a little scare somehow...….not sure how she managed it as I was looking at her at the time...…..I do scare easily at times...…*


















*We got a few more pictures here and then decided to head back and give Stranger Things a try...…..we said we would stay as long as we felt awake tonight......it does take us two nights to get into this time zone......we could push it, but there was no point in us doing that...….so, we headed back and took one of our favourite pictures of the night we take every year...……it`s cute. *










*Stranger Things was showing something ridiculous and the EP line we could actually see the end of the line from the entrance, so we decided not to bother even waiting as it was still boiling hot, unbelievably busy and we were indeed getting a little tired...…..ST would wait till Sunday. Although long as it was I`d rather be in any EP line than the regular line any night….it was massive!!! *

*So we very slowly made our way out of the park...….not through choice, there were just throngs of people heading in as we were trying to exit......so it took us a little longer......we took a detour through the store and met this mask...……*











*At that I decided if I didn't get to bed soon I would sleep on the ground...….I had hit that wall, and felt incredibly groggy between the heat and tiredness it wasn't a pleasant feeling...…..*

*I sat down on the wall before you exit and a TM stopped and asked if I was alright.....Tom said yes, it was the heat and tiredness...….we were heading home now......she wandered off and came back with a bottle of water...…..that was so nice of her......I really appreciated it as soon as I started drinking it I realized I was incredibly thirsty...…..I did feel better after I drank that......…*

*So, straight to the boat and Tom stopped to take a picture of Citywalk at night, which is incredibly beautiful...……*









*
But, I was done for the night...….and this picture he took of me wondering where he was as I was almost in line for the boat. I didn't complain as he does take an amazing amount of pictures without complaining once...…..*









*There was a boat waiting, and we just got on it before he set off for home. *

*I almost dropped off on the boat and just kept imagining my comfortable bed waiting for me in my head...….I do like a shower though when you`ve been this hot......so regardless of how tired I was I knew I`d be doing that...……*

*The walk along the corridor felt like it was taking forever, but we went in and saw Turndown service had been and the room was cosy and welcoming......how I loved this hotel...…….*

*Quick shower and I swear I was asleep before I even got in to bed...……..we had loved our day!!! *


----------



## schumigirl

mnmmoney said:


> Following along and loving it ..... and waiting for our trip in February.  It will be our first time going during Mardi Gras.



Glad you`re still here...….

I hope you love Mardi Gras.....last year was our first time there at that time......we did enjoy it a lot...….so much so we`re going back in March next year for the event...…..it was fun.

Understated though, but the parade was good and we did get a lot of beads!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> WOW! That crowd at HHN was enormous! Thank goodness for the resort line! The night we were there the regular line also stretched over the bridge! I can't imagine having to sweat that line!
> 
> Love the Vamp 85 scare zone! It was so fun!! The 80s brings back fond memories of high school & college!



That was the biggest crowd we had ever seen for HHN......we usually go in a little later so miss the crowds at the entrance, but the crowds in the park itself were surprising...…..

That Vamp area was the best thing about the zones...…..yep, musical memories......or as Kyle says just our regular every day music we listen to......lol.....we do play a lot of 80`s music


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> Yes - we have HHN tickets for two nights so far!
> 
> I cannot believe how crowded your 1st HHN night was?!?!?  I am both excited and terrified to do the Halloween house lol!



I thought so!!

Oh you`ll love it......you really will......as I said it`s not the best house of this years offerings, but it`s my personal favourite because he is the boogy man after all...…...always will be!!!

Yes, it was unbelievably crowded......the line for the bathrooms was awful......even the mens!!


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 15TH...……………..*


*We slept like logs last night. I have had some good sleeps at RP, but I think a mixture of being so over the top tired and a comfy bed made for the perfect nights sleep...….although sometimes when you sleep so soundly, it makes you feel worse...….….and to be honest, I did feel like something that had been dug up this morning...…*

*Rather surprisingly, Tom was already up and had showered......never heard a thing, which is so unusual for me...…..this was the opposite of our usual morning routine...….I was the ray of morning sunshine while Tom languished in bed for as long as he could get away with. But this morning he was niggling me to get up...……
*





​
*I was so comfortable, cosy and warm, so I mumbled rather grumpily for me that I was still sleeping........I really and truly could have gone back to sleep for three hours...…..but we don't do that on vacation...….we do like to get up early and get the day started...…..although when I looked at the time...…….it wasn't even 7am. Too early. But, I got up all the same.....slowly. Tom turned the shower on for me and I did take a long shower and finally felt a little more human.....although I did avoid looking in the mirror right now!!!*

*Finally, we were ready to go downstairs to the lounge and we did feel a little more human now...……*

*The lounge was quiet. Very quiet for a Saturday...….we did our usual, chatted and ate breakfast...…..Tom had his usual croissants, but did have some more scrambled eggs...….he liked them a lot. Not for me.....I had white toast with cream cheese and grape jelly......weird??? Someone lese thought so too......it`s delicious together...…..nd coffee. Lots and lots of coffee...……*

*The staff were keen to hear what we had thought of HHN....some had gone to the TM preview and some had missed it...….so we chatted about that and what we had thought of the event so far, albeit only one night...….so far it was better than last years event......which we thought was the weakest one for a while......it wasn't the best HHN year we had ever been to, but still so much fun!!*

*We went back up and got some sunscreen on ready for the day......well, the morning. We didn't plan to be at the parks for long today...….maybe till lunchtime, decide where to have lunch then chill out for a while...….sunscreen on we headed back down ready to walk to IOA.*

*It really is a short walk. Folks talk about how close the HRH is to Studios, but its not a long walk at all from RP to IOA...….and it is such a pretty walk. We spoke about how we remembered some of the beautiful flowers and plants when they were first put in...….they were tiny and now most are fully grown plants and shrubs...….which does make for a very pretty walk among such lush plantation. And there is plenty of shade for the short walk...…and it is hot!!!*

*IOA is usually our first park we visit for rides...…..so today that's where we were headed...….we love many of the rides in this park, even the ones we aren't as keen on we like Cat in the Hat we tend to do, just not as frequently as the others, but we do have a go on them some days.*

*There is a bit of a line as we go forward to the gates, so many folks with unsigned cards and those full A4 sized paper tickets, which cause such delays at times...….but we are in fairly quickly and ready to go......although it is fairly quiet at the entrance, so we get a couple of pictures...….*

*We adore the entrance to IOA.....the sounds, the iconic music that I hope they never change...…..and the colours…….it is so beautiful and has a plethora of designs and styles on the buildings themselves...…..so much to see and worth taking some extra time to spend there and take in some of the sights and sounds...….especially the sounds if you listen carefully under some of the buildings...……*










*I look like my great aunt Betty in the picture above!!!! When did that happen!!!! I`m going to  blame the slightly different shaped sunglasses I had bought in Publix the other day!!! *










*This is one of my favourite buildings below...…...and one you have to stop and listen to!!!*


















*This area is always so quiet at this time of the morning. So many head in and just go straight for the rides of course, but it is peaceful and so pretty......although even at this early in the morning I am seeking some shade...……we talk to a TM down here and he swears he has never felt it this hot at this time of year before...….I can believe him. I`m not sure of the temperature at this point, but it was sizzling!!! But so beautiful...….and we were so happy we were here......*










































*We decide not to do the Hulk this morning, just don't feel like it, which is a shame as there is no one there...….the cars were going round half full, except for the occasional full set. Instead we go straight for Doom...….and yep, we use EP even though the line was 5 minutes......lol.....yep, really...….although when we go up there are a fair amount of people in the regular line...…..*

*Love this ride!!! And we are on with two newbies...…..they are scared!!! Always fun to see someone do this for the first time...….the doors open and I go straight to put my bag in the tray area...….the TM comments this isn't my first time...….he has been having to tell folks all morning to put things in there.....the two ladies with us at this point look so scared!!! Tom tells them they`ll be fine and it`s a lot of fun...…….as the TM fastens the safety belt one is almost asking to get off...….oh dear...…..*

*And then we are waiting to go...….and the guy does the fake countdown!!! love this...…...and then we are being propelled into the empty space above us...….we are whooping and yelling in fun all the way...….this is such a short thrill, but so  much fun!!! I turn as we start the slow descent and one of the women looks like she has enjoyed it......the other hasn't opened her eyes yet...…..and she doesn't till we are down and fully stopped.*

*She hated it. She got off and stomped off barely waiting for her friend...…..she walked out with us saying now she was going to get grief.....lol.....least she had enjoyed it!!! Folks are so different...……*

*We do this a few times......using the sneaky short cut...….no one minds when it`s so quiet...…..we rode Doom four times before deciding it was time for Spiderman...….another old favourite………*

*We go in the EP and they are using the facial recognition in here again...…. takes seconds...….and when we get through there is barely a soul here.....we get on the front row and a man appears at our back and she tells him the second row, he asks if he can join us on the first...….she says ok as we are the only two in it......he sits right up against Tom...….I see the TM comment about it before we set off...….if it had been me I would have taken the end seat......but he had his reasons.*

*Love this ride...….it`s still fun and exciting after all these years...…..and a ride we never miss when we are in the park...…...as we get off, Tom remarks the man taped the whole ride on his phone......I hadn't noticed, but that was why he wanted the front. He also wasn't the freshest.*

*We go round and get back on and we have the car and front row all to ourselves...….the TM points and says she noticed the guy all cramped up against us.....she said she commented to the other TM why did he do that and said Tom looked so uncomfortable jammed up against him......lol.....still a car to ourselves was just fine this time...…*

*Two rides and we were heading out into the blazing sunshine...…..we went straight over to the stall opposite and bought some water...….you can get a cup free here, but we wanted a lot of water, so bought two bottles and went over to the shade to devour them...……..there`s a handy little bench over  there and we sit for a few minutes till the bottles are empty and watch the world go by for a bit...……*


























*Once we have absorbed the cool water, we head round to Toon Lagoon...…...this is a lovely little area and so bright and colourful….if you were ever feeling a little dull this is the place to come...…….but today, we go via the stores just to cool down a little...….we were at this point getting a little used to the heat, but wondered what it would be like in a couple of hours...……*










*We both really enjoyed getting splashed under this today......usually I hate getting soaked, but this was cool water......we would definitely be going on JP today...…..today I didn't care how my hair looked!! I had already just scrunched it up and had no plans to look in a mirror for a while!! *


























*This has got to be my favourite sign in the parks...…...it seems so apt for how we feel about the parks here...…....…….*










*We have no intention of getting on Bluto`s barges today...….we don't want to get that wet!!!! It is such a fun ride though and there`s no doubt you do get drenched...….even your feet despite sitting them on the centre of the barge as the water comes in from above you too on occasions...…..this ride is the epitome of a water ride!!! *










*While Tom took some pictures, this lizard headed for the shade......usually unheard of now as I adore the sun and love being out in it......but wow......did I have the red face or what!!!! 

It was lovely here as the parks were very quiet today......although I was sure it would get busier as the day went on. *

































*
Next up is Kong, JP and Potter and Seuss before lunch...……





*


----------



## I-4Bound

I like cream cheese and jelly on toast, too!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I like cream cheese and jelly on toast, too!



Lol.....glad to hear it’s not so unusual........

I didn’t think it was in the least bit odd, but the ladies face as I first spread cream cheese, then added jelly,.....she looked at me so strangely as I was doing it.......good job I know her so well  I could eat some of that grape jelly now.......you can get it over here, it’s just not very common. 

That might be breakfast tomorrow morning........


----------



## cam757

Another great trip report. Your pre-trip information is great.   I have to chime in and say that I too love cream cheese and jelly on toast but I favor strawberry over grape. 

Love all the pics.  Makes me "home" sick.  Just booked my birthday trip for November but we are staying at Sapphire Falls this time.  Looking forward to a relaxing long weekend before the Thanksgiving holidays. A couple firsts for this trip, our first stay at SF and this will be our first time seeing the Christmas decorations. Yay!  Can't wait for your next post.


----------



## tammy

I'm headed your way in November.  We're going to tour the Warner Brothers Studios - The Making of Harry Potter.  We are beside ourselves with excitement.  I've never been to London before.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Another great trip report. Your pre-trip information is great.   I have to chime in and say that I too love cream cheese and jelly on toast but I favor strawberry over grape.
> 
> Love all the pics.  Makes me "home" sick.  Just booked my birthday trip for November but we are staying at Sapphire Falls this time.  Looking forward to a relaxing long weekend before the Thanksgiving holidays. A couple firsts for this trip, our first stay at SF and this will be our first time seeing the Christmas decorations. Yay!  Can't wait for your next post.



 back cam757..........lovely to see you again.........

Another cream cheese and jelly fan! I knew it wasn’t odd..........

You will love Sapphire!!! Honestly, it is the friendliest hotel and has such a warm welcoming feel.......and what a prefect time to go!!! And of course StrongWater tavern!!! I can absolutely recommend that fabulous place! 

We visited at Christmas for the first time last year and loved it! We liked that the Christmas stuff is more laid back, but it definitely felt like Christmas everywhere!! I’m sure you’ll love it..........or should that be “Yule” love it...........lol.....

Glad you’re enjoying this one too........and of course can’t wait to hear what you think of Sapphire and the Christmas decorations........


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> I'm headed your way in November.  We're going to tour the Warner Brothers Studios - The Making of Harry Potter.  We are beside ourselves with excitement.  I've never been to London before.



Oh how lovely!!!

For some reason we’ve never done that tour and really doesn’t take that long for us to get there we are not that far away.......I’ve only heard good things about it from anyone that’s gone to see it. And most people absolutely rave about it....even those few non Potter fans! 

London is lovely........have you made many plans to see lots of different things there?? There is so much to see and do, we love London but again, don’t really go in to town that often.

London Eye we liked a lot........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

cam757 said:


> Another great trip report. Your pre-trip information is great.   I have to chime in and say that I too love cream cheese and jelly on toast but I favor strawberry over grape.
> 
> Love all the pics.  Makes me "home" sick.  Just booked my birthday trip for November but we are staying at Sapphire Falls this time.  Looking forward to a relaxing long weekend before the Thanksgiving holidays. A couple firsts for this trip, our first stay at SF and this will be our first time seeing the Christmas decorations. Yay!  Can't wait for your next post.



Jelly and Cream cheese toast!!!

That’s at least 3 of us!!!

    Yuuummmmmy


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> except for that one lady, there`s always one...….she looked immaculate and very beautiful...….but we couldn't help but wonder how she looked so good when everyone else looked disheveled already



It was so incredibly hot! I've noticed that  I'll occasionally see someone in that kind of heat with perfect hair or an outfit it would be impossible not to sweat in and wonder how they've stayed so immaculate looking! 



schumigirl said:


> the highlight of this zone was Chucky basically throwing insults at the audience while giving a cheap Vegas style, stand up comedic routine like Leonard Barr of old...…...this was poor.



We walked through this zone at least 4-5 in 3 days and he was never out once! Very disappointing. 



schumigirl said:


> I almost dropped off on the boat and just kept imagining my comfortable bed waiting for me in my head...….I do like a shower though when you`ve been this hot......so regardless of how tired I was I knew I`d be doing that...……



I had to shower after HHN every night too  I just felt too sticky and gross.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Jelly and Cream cheese toast!!!
> 
> That’s at least 3 of us!!!
> 
> Yuuummmmmy



lol.....we need to start a fan club!!!! 

Had friends over for breakfast this morning and I was unanimously outvoted on this one...….they all thought it odd!!! But, thought nothing of Turkey, brie and cranberry together on a grilled sandwich...…..they didn't argue that one...….


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> It was so incredibly hot! I've noticed that  I'll occasionally see someone in that kind of heat with perfect hair or an outfit it would be impossible not to sweat in and wonder how they've stayed so immaculate looking!
> 
> 
> 
> We walked through this zone at least 4-5 in 3 days and he was never out once! Very disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to shower after HHN every night too  I just felt too sticky and gross.




I did look rather enviously at some women who really did look fabulous and wondered what their secret was!! It was definitely shower time every night this year...….especially after horror nights......it was so hot this year!! 

We saw Chucky a couple of times...….he was a bit naff!!! I did feel for the SA who were doing this though...….


----------



## schumigirl

*
Our next stop was Kong...….we like this ride, but it`s not a ride we would ever wait any length of time for. The regular line is quite fun if it`s not too long a wait...….*

*But, again, it is an impressive view from outside and the entrance is very eye catching...……*










*And we wouldn't be riding this one today.....it was down with an issue. They didn't  know how long it would be, just that it wasn't coming back on within the next hour....we were more upset that we weren't going to be walking in to that very cold line than the fact the ride was down...….so we did what we do best.....or Tom does, he took some pictures...……*










*Today we were not going to miss JPRA...….and we wanted to get soaked! We hoped we would get a boat that was heavy loaded so we would...….we turned in and the guy who checked the EP was busy talking to someone so we did just walk in knowing they would scan it further round. I had seen this man usher his son past the guy too...…..never gave him a thought...…..we got to the scan and the man was telling the TM an elaborate story of how he didn`t know how he ended up in this line with his son as he was "ushered" this way by the first TM...……….the TM had a look of patience on his face...……*







​*Us and the couple behind us had both seen him sneak in......lol.....the weird thing was the regular line was non existant!!!! What benefit he hoped to get I have no clue...…..he asked he be allowed to continue in the EP line as there wasn't really a line anyway...……………?????*





​

*We did gesture to the TM he was talking nonsense...….the couple behind had heard him say to his kid.....watch this...….. So he was sent back to the non existant regular line...…...odd. The TM had a look of knowing about him...….he didn't have to say anything...…..*

*We went on the first boat and it was literally a walk on.....then the gates closed and we were off...…..this is such a calm ride at the beginning...….so pretty and very familiar......then of course it changes slightly and then it gets really good!!!*

*We love the drop at the end of this ride......and wish it were even higher!!! But, this time, we don`t get wet....not even a drip.....how did that happen......so we go around again......get on the boat a second time and this time we got soaked...…..second row from the front...…..but, we thought we were wet, we might as well go again...…….so another go around and again sitting in second from back row...….we got wet again...….*

*It did help to cool us down a little......having a soaked tee shirt and hair can cool you down...….although wouldn't be many pictures now!!!!*

*We went into Burger Digs for a bathroom break and then headed for Potter...…….always a favourite area of the parks.*



















*FJ was quiet right now. We dropped my bag off in the lockers, which were very civilized at this early hour...….then went in the EP line and were on the ride in no time at all...…...I always ask for the end seat just to be comfortable. For comparison I do fit in the regular seat but just like the end one.....unless someone really needs it then I`ll take a regular seat. The TM are very good as being discreet about anyone who does need the end seat...….*

*I can usually only do this ride once, maybe twice occasionally......and today it`s a one!! Did feel a little woozy after it today, so we headed back out and into Hogsmeade for a wander...…...so pretty and although it was busy it was very manageable today.*



















*We headed into The 3B`s for a drink to cool down...…..it was cool!!!*

*I asked for a pumpkin fizz and Tom as we weren't driving today, was convinced to try the Firewater whisky again...…...it was a little early I grant you, but we were on vacation .…...so I asked for a double...….lol...…..I`m so bad!!!!*

*I did like the fizz, but have to say I wasn`t keen on the whiskey...…..although we did mix it with the fizz once I had drank some...….still not a fan.....but it was a welcome break from the heat for a short time...…..actually we sat a little longer as it wasn't busy so no one was waiting on tables and although I`m not a fan of the food here, the aroma is delicious!!!! And as lunch service was well under way there was a lot of food going around...……*



















*Yes, not a good look with the wet hair from Jurassic Park ride...….*










*Heading back outside we had a quick look at the new ride area...….it is certainly coming along...…..the cranes are very large and it is a bit of an eyesore as we heard several people comment on them, but they are a necessity for continued improvements...……*

*We would take further pics of the tracks on a day we would take the HE over to the other park...…...you can really see things fairly clearly from the pathway to the HE...…*










*We asked a couple if they wanted a picture together as they were doing the usual.....I`ll take one of you then you take one of me...…..they were happy to have a couple of them together, so naturally offered to take some of us too...….I didn't refuse as it was so nice of them, but I felt such a mess between the heat and the clamped down hair!! But, heyho……….*










*This new ride was going to be amazing!!!!! Although we still moaned about the long gone Duelling Dragons, this looked to be nothing but a lot of fun...…*



















*We left this area and headed for the Talking Fountain...…...we adored this guy.....he was so funny and you can pass a long time just listening to his interactions with members of the public...…..he soaks the kids, not just a sprinkling but drenches them at times......and of course they love it.....the best interactions are when he is a little more adult when he has older victims......nothing offensive, just subtle. But very funny.*

*There`s no one there today though so we head on out to Seuss area...……although we do take a picture of Sindbad`s sign as this was I believe closing the next day...……so, we were sure the sign would be down as soon as it closed for good. We weren't fans of this at all, and hope when they announce it`s replacement it won`t disappoint......although I`m sure it won`t...……*










*Mythos is a place we give a pass for now...….after a few negative experiences, will wait a while before we go back...….it still does get excellent reviews, but sadly for us not so much.*










*Into Seuss and we do go on the trolley train...….it is a lovely little ride and worth the few minutes it takes as you do get some lovely views over the parks......the story doesn't thrill us, but have to say we aren't Seuss fans anyway, except of course The Grinch, but that's about it...…..*

*However, the store as you exit the ride does have some very colourful little delights to tempt you...…..Tom did mean to try some of them, but never got around to it...….we were either never hungry or it wasn't convenient to carry them around...…..but they do look good!!!*


































*We don't do CitH today...….it is an odd little ride, so we head out to Port of Entry where as is our habit, we exit the park through the Christmas store...….we love this shop, and the scent is rather unsurprisingly fully reminiscent of Christmas...…..it is beautiful...….and the items for purchase as so pretty......every year we buy several items and always buy the decoration with the Universal logo and the year...….but don't buy them till December. Of course when it was once a year we would buy our decorations in September...……*



















































*I loved this view...….it really was so pretty...…….*










*We had decided this morning we would eat lunch in Margaritaville...….we had a notion to eat their nachos which are huge!!! Genuinely huge......I had planned we would sit at the bar and enjoy my favourite blackberry margarita and share the nachos...…..but, the best laid plans...…..*

*It was closed for a private event...…..we could sit outside if we liked, but it was far too hot for that...…….so we had a quick discussion as to where to eat...….we were having dinner in The Palm tonight, so didn't want too much...….but eventually decided to go to NBC as I was sure they did an app of nachos......it wouldn't be as visually impressive as M`ville, but would fill the hunger pangs we were now getting...……*

*It was fairly quiet today and we got seated straight away...……….I ordered water and a berry cocktail...….Tom ordered a beer...….*

*We checked out the menu and when she came back we said we were going to share the nachos...….we made it clear that was what we were having and nothing else.....she stood for a minute and asked what we were having as a meal...….I told her we were sharing the nachos......I think she may have been a little annoyed it wasn't a bigger order......never had that happen before...…..but that was all we wanted...…..*

*She brought the drinks over and I have to say the cocktail was very nice and fruity...…..and Tom enjoyed his beer...…….*
​









*The nachos were good!!! They were fresh and not soggy as some can be...…..although I always feel they never give you enough sour cream or guacamole......of course that might just be me!!!! But, they were very good...…..and just enough for us today...…..although we did ask for an extra side of jalapenos...….that wasn't a problem...….*

*She asked us several times if we wanted another drink, we didn't......then she asked twice if we wanted dessert......we didn't...…..she was very pleasant and friendly, but I felt she was definitely pushing the alcohol sales today.*










*We left after paying our check and I asked Tom if he wanted to get some voodoo donuts...….that was a definite yes!!!! We do like these donuts.....are they life changing? No. But they`re nice and always fresh...…..and plenty to choose from...…….*

*There was no line today......last time we were here in July they were still lining up outside...….but today it was straight in and then we had to decide what to order...……..*


















*We ended up choosing the maple bacon and mangotastic for me, and Tom went for the HHN special and the voodoo doll......he had liked that one when he first got it earlier in the year...……these donuts are so cheap...…..we had expected them to be more expensive when it opened...….but they were a bargain and are so nice. *

*We got on the boat and resisted eating them on the boat itself...…..once we got back to the room though we did indulge...….Tom went back down to the Club Lounge and grabbed two coffees for us...…..and we had a lovely little afternoon snack. *


























*Tom did enjoy the HHN special...….and I loved the maple bacon......sweet and salty...….classic!!!!! *

*Then to be totally honest, we decided to go for a nap...…..our plan was to go to The Palm tonight, then venture into HHN even for an hour....so a nap was called for...……*


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Love them nachos!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Love them nachos!!!



They were so good!!!! 

And we made quite the dent in them......unlike M`Ville nachos…...it never looks like they`ve been touched despite us eating for what seems like forever...….


----------



## schumigirl

*I should add we didn't have the usual nachos...….we substituted chicken for the chilli as we don't like chilli…….and it was very nice with chicken...….I think the upcharge was small, maybe around $3??? *

*Didn't keep this receipt for some reason...…….*


----------



## schumigirl

*We did nap a little bit...….I couldn't really fall over although Tom napped a little bit more than me we didn't get the real good nap we craved today...….*

*But, nevertheless we got up and got ready quite early as we planned to go sit in the Club Lounge for a while before our dinner reservation...…..we like it there.....and we know them all so well, it`s nice to just sit and pass the time away. We are lucky we can do that. Some folks plan to spend all their time in the parks if perhaps they have a shorter trip, but we can go, have a couple of hours then chill out for as long as we like......it won`t suit everyone the way we vacation, but it sure suits us!!*

*Tom had gone to concierge desk and front desk, so I said I`d meet him in the Club Lounge I`d go straight down when I was ready...….I wouldn't be long......so I headed down and wandered in and he wasn't there...….lol.....I know Tom......he would be talking to someone...….one of the girls said one of the supervisors was up there so I guessed he`d be chatting to her...……*

*So, time for wine...…..I got my glass and sat at the table nearest the staff.....and we chatted away...…..I didn't notice time was passing as we always have such a nice time talking, when he did indeed walk in and brought our very good friend with him.....I bounced up for a hug immediately as we just love seeing him and chatting...…..I was so glad he had came down with Tom as Tom always jokes this is my favourite guy in the whole world (he really is) Tom says he is number three after our friend and Kyle...….but he is the nicest man!!! *

*We have a good old chat and eventually he has to leave to go home...….but I was so pleased to have seen him...….at that Tom has a glass of wine and we have a brief catch up of the staff together...……*

*We set off upstairs and go outside for an ODC over to The Palm. It`s always easy to get a car at RP but we always have to wait when coming back from HRH.....not sure why, but it`s everytime……...these cars are ideal for going between the hotels, except Cabana Bay....not sure about Aventura......they are complimentary for all registered hotel guests, they just ask your name and room number and hand it to the driver......then all you do is tip the driver.*

*They are always friendly and quite chatty......and in a few moments we are at the HR. This really isn't my favourite hotel...…..of the deluxes it`s bottom of my list...….I`m not quite sure what it is......I think it doesn't feel as much a resort feeling as the others. And I find it quite cold...….but staff are as always very nice......but it does have one of my favourite restaurants here...….The Palm.*









*We did like this little car that was just parked outside...…..it was a Lamborghini Huracan Spyder.....I believe the entry level one, but still nice all the same......not very practical of course...…...can`t imagine getting the weeks groceries in that one!!!!*

*But nice to look at...….*










*The lobby is dark but has a very beautiful shiny floor...….with heels it`s not the most practical, especially if you don't wear heels a lot like me...….it really is like watching Bambi learning to walk at times...…….*








​








*The ladies bathroom is one of the nicest bathrooms though...….it is quite stark but it does go with the feel of the rest of the hotel...……and yes, I suppose it is quite weird to take pictures of bathrooms!!!*


































*Once we had visited the bathroom, we were in nice time for our reservation...…...we went in and Lauren gave us a wave as she was on the phone...she is the manager here and she remembers everyone and everything...….and she always remembers we like to be called by our first names instead of Mr and Mrs......she is top of her game.*

*The other lady asks if we would like to have Joyce or Gabe look after us tonight......we ask for Joyce as she has always taken care of us here......she is lovely and we always like to see her...…….*

*We get seated in what has become our booth again...…..it is nice in here and the booths are a little more private than the open floor tables.…..it can get quite noisy in that area, but the booths remain slightly more sedate...….*

*As we are seated we see a card on the table with birthday wishes on it...…….now, this was my birthday albeit belated birthday dinner, but I hadn't put that on the reservation...…..but they had noted it from last year and kept the details...…..now I was impressed...….it`s touches like that that make The Palm so special...….and another reason we eat here so often.*










*We are served water and the young man brings bread over.....we will try not to eat too much of that!!! But it is nice...…..*​









*Joyce comes over at this point and we are so pleased to see her...….we do like familiarity and like to have the same person if we can in certain places...….we had decided tonight not to have wine.....that was a surprise to her as she knows we love wine...…..we had decided to have a few rum, ginger beers and limes.....and we asked for a whole load of extra lime wedges as I do love it with a very strong lime flavor...…...she absolutely did bring loads of limes...…*

*We now planned to take our time and peruse the rather nice menu at our leisure...….you are never rushed here and it does make a difference to feel that way in nicer restaurants...…...although we do usually know what we are having if I`m honest...…..*

*Although we never plan much for our trips, we do love to study menu`s while we are at home waiting to come back again...….*.*.so we always have an idea of what we are going to enjoy...…*


















*We decided we would like dessert tonight, so missed out on the appetizers so we would have room...….but later I did wish I had enjoyed the amazing shrimp cocktail they do here...…..they are massive!!*

*But, we eventually decided  would have the 9oz filet which is the smaller of the two available...….Tom rather unusually went for the rather large 18oz NY strip...….and we shared the delicious three cheese au gratin...…...we get the smaller size between us as it really is enough because it is so rich, but beautiful......and sizzling hot!!! *



















*You can still see the cheese bubbling on this one...….it really does come straight from the hottest oven in the world!!! *










*Oh my goodness were these steaks good!!!! Mine was medium rare and perfectly so, Tom had asked for medium despite me telling him he should order medium rare...….I know, everyone has their own preference...….but he does like it less than medium at home...….however, it did come again more medium rare and it was just perfect...…...tasty, juicy and just the perfect steak...…….the potatoes were darn good too...……*

*After this we asked Joyce for a little break till we had dessert...…..of course, no problem...…..and we just sat and chatted the time away and discussed what we had done so far versus what was still to come. We love and value our trips immensely...….and appreciate how lucky we are......so this was just a lovely evening...…..*

*Joyce came back and we opted to have the crème brulee for me (lush) and Tom went for the blueberry cheesecake.....with sauce on the side......but before we got them...…...yep, it was my birthday dinner...……………..*

*Gabe at this point appeared and asked Tom if he could serenade his Carole...…...Tom of course said he`d be delighted...…..so, I did get the full rendition of Happy Birthday, Gabe style...…...he is a lovely, lovely man and it`s always a pleasure to have him sing so beautifully for a birthday...……*










*And of course I did get the special birthday dessert complete with little candle to blow out......it is very nice, but very filling...…..
so we don't eat much of it.....*










*Our real desserts were sublime...….the crème brulee is one of the best I have ever tasted......closely followed by Ocean prime...…...but this one is always perfect and the "crack" of the hard sugar is just right...……*

*Tom`s cheesecake is delightful...…..I wasn't keen on the blueberry sauce, but the cheesecake was nice. *


















*We were full to bursting now...….we had loved this dinner tonight as always...…..the quality of produce is top notch and service and presentation are hard to beat. If I had to choose to eat in only one between The Palm and Ocean Prime I would struggle to pick just one. Both are stellar. *

*We got the check and thanked Joyce again for taking such good care of us, told her we`d see her in December again with Kyle and we would ask for her again for sure...…...we gave Gabe a wave and off we set. *

*Quick bathroom visit and we set off outside to ask for an ODC...…...the valet guys looked a little unsure as there were no cars to be seen...….they said they`d make a call and one would be here as quick as possible...…..*

*20 minutes later we are still waiting...….and they are avoiding making eye contact.....so I wander over and ask where the car is...….he says it won`t be long......we tell them to just call us a regular cab as it would be quicker at this point. They say they`ll do that just as a cab the size of a minibus arrives...….it wasn't the dining shuttle as we won`t use that as it goes round all the hotels and takes too long. *

*We thank them and get in the cab/minibus...…...and we are back home in a few moments......always nice to get back to RP...…..*

*Our original plan was to go get changed and head out to HHN...…..that wasn't going to happen tonight now...…..we were too full and too tired...….and it was too darn hot!!!! I wasn't allowed to complain about the heat of course, because this is my thing!!!! heat......but sheesh...….this was like walking and breathing on the sun!!!! *

*We walked downstairs and had a drink in Jake`s ……….we sat at the bar and I had a Royal Pacific Sunset and Tom had a beer...…..the chatter was fun tonight even though we didn't know any of the two bar staff tonight...…..but they are always good at chatting and making you feel at home...….it is a nice friendly bar and somewhere you can spend an evening easily...…..*

*Eventually after two drinks we pay the check and head upstairs...…..I want to walk to the elevators as my feet now hurt......but to get to the elevators I need to go outside...…..I decide to climb the stairs and then walk round to the elevators...…….it felt a long walk tonight and really it takes seconds...….and these shoes were so comfortable......I think the heat had made my feet swell a little...….*

*Once in our room we turned on the tv and put the water from Turndown service into the fridge.....I again jumped in the shower......I think their water costs must have doubled while we were there!!! Three showers a day...……*

*But, we had some water and I had some Snapple that was ice cold in the fridge...…..*

*Wasn't long till we opened the drapes slightly, turndown always closes them tight, I do like to see the lights of the park as I fall asleep...…..and tonight I`d bet it wouldn't take us long as we really were both shattered again. *

*But, as always we had enjoyed a wonderful day in our favourite place. *


----------



## schumigirl

And for those who enjoy jelly and cream cheese...........

That was supper tonight.........

White toast......full fat Philadelphia and grape jelly...........lush!! All served rather strangely with a very nice Chardonnay..........it worked!


----------



## J'aime Paris

It's been almost a year since we ate at The Palm for my DD's birthday .  I still remember that delicious meal like yesterday!!!
YUM!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> It's been almost a year since we ate at The Palm for my DD's birthday .  I still remember that delicious meal like yesterday!!!
> YUM!



Oh my goodness! That was a year ago...........it feels like it was only a few months ago!!

I remember you enjoyed it a lot....it really is a top notch restaurant.........we can’t wait to go back again........ 

Have never met anyone who didn’t like it........


----------



## EveDallas

It must have been hotter than Hades - your poor face is so red!

That HP ride looks like it is going to be unbelievable - I can't wait to ride it! I do miss Dragon Challenge though.

My son loves VooDoo doughnuts, but he's boring and gets plain glazed. I like trying something new each time.

Your nachos look divine - I think we'll try those one day on this trip. No jalapenos for us though! I do hate it when it feels like the wait staff are pushing things, even though I know they're probably told to do so. 

I agree with you that HRH is my least favorite deluxe - I just don't care for it. I would have had to use a lot of restraint not to devour that bread - I adore my carbs  Your whole meal looks wonderful - I love a good steak, but I admit that I prefer my meat medium. 

Aren't the beds at RPR the best? I just fall right to sleep in all that cozy comfort.


----------



## angryduck71

Finally caught up!  I now want to go see Dead Freddie Mercury and eat VooDoo donuts!   So much fun!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> It must have been hotter than Hades - your poor face is so red!
> 
> That HP ride looks like it is going to be unbelievable - I can't wait to ride it! I do miss Dragon Challenge though.
> 
> My son loves VooDoo doughnuts, but he's boring and gets plain glazed. I like trying something new each time.
> 
> Your nachos look divine - I think we'll try those one day on this trip. No jalapenos for us though! I do hate it when it feels like the wait staff are pushing things, even though I know they're probably told to do so.
> 
> I agree with you that HRH is my least favorite deluxe - I just don't care for it. I would have had to use a lot of restraint not to devour that bread - I adore my carbs  Your whole meal looks wonderful - I love a good steak, but I admit that I prefer my meat medium.
> 
> Aren't the beds at RPR the best? I just fall right to sleep in all that cozy comfort.



Lol........I do look like a red traffic light a lot this trip!! Never felt it as hot......oh gosh the ride is going to be something amazing I’m quite sure.......

I love a plain glazed dounut too.....but, like you Tom does like to try as many flavours as possible......yes, we definitely felt she was trying to sell more alcohol..........it’s just usually a no one else is enough.......but, the nachos were really good........

It was hard not to eat the bread! I could only eat the white anyway, but even that was quite a lot if I had tucked in........it was a fabulous meal, oh yes, Tom prefers medium too.........yes the HRH is an odd one.......just doesn’t have the apppeal of the others......

Oh the RP beds!!!!  Bliss!!!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Finally caught up!  I now want to go see Dead Freddie Mercury and eat VooDoo donuts!   So much fun!!!!!



Lol.....you have a way with words Alice!!! 

Dead Freddie was so amazing.......honestly sounded so like him.........and yes the donuts were delicious.......wish I could have one now........

Glad you’re still reading along


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 16TH...……………*








​*We really did sleep like babies last night...….usually we get up once or twice and sometimes we hear outside sounds in the corridors, but so far we hadn't heard a peep from other people......not a complaint!! It is a common complaint that other less considerate people can sometimes impact your stay or sleep.*

*We planned another kind of lazy day. We had no plans to go to the park today until HHN tonight, so we thought we`d have a pool morning.....or at least until the sun covered the pool anyway......we don't put sunscreen on so naturally avoid the glare of direct sunlight. But we had noticed from our window that half the loungers had been removed from the pool area, we had been told it was for an event later in the day.......and the area we sat to be in the shade was one of them......I`m sure we would find another spot...…...*

*We showered very quickly and enjoyed a very quick and light breakfast in the lounge before heading out to the pool...….we spoke to the lovely Martha who is just the nicest person, and found a little bit where we would be in the shade......but to be honest we really plan to just be in the pool...…*

*Tom gets in immediately and tells me it is warm...….I hate that bit when you go in deeper and it feels so cold!!!*

*I was allowed the camera for a brief moment...…..*











































*Someone we know had rented this cabana today...….but, they are the type of people that can lay by the pool all day.....they do the same with beach vacations too...….not for us...….we tried it once and were bored...….I like the pool, but not all day. Although it suits them and I know they enjoy it...….I knew they wouldn't be up yet this morning as they had gone to HHN and they stay to the bitter end every night they go...…..

I did get into the pool after I had wandered around the pool for some pictures......and it was really hot going in.....no cold shocks at all......I think this was the warmest I had ever felt it. And it was lovely......the pool is perfect for me as I`m never out of my depth...….and especially when it`s as empty as this it is heavenly. *










*We do like this pool...….we didn't manage a pool evening this trip, something we usually love, but the movies on offer were awful......so we didn't really make it a priority...….although it was nice to see the Dive in Movies return as they are really popular.*

*We enjoyed the pool to ourselves for a while...….then others joined us but when I say others I mean 2 people...…..this is definitely the time to visit the pool in any month...…..we stayed in till around 10.45 and by then there were a few more people and the sun had completely covered the pool...….we did feel a little vampire like moving away from the glare of the sun like we  do...……*

*Sadly we then exited the pool and dried off a little...….the heat of the sun felt wonderful though as we waited for our costumes and trunks to dry off a little.....our loungers were in direct sunlight now and we were a little surprised when a young lady asked us if we were leaving......lol......she did indeed want our loungers...….she did look like someone who enjoyed sitting in the sun as she had a beautiful tan......we said we`d be gone in a few minutes...…*

*We got back up to our room and our lovely housekeeper had been so we had a whole set of fresh towels......lovely!!! Showered, I came out to dry and straighten hair to discover Tom glued to this...……………………………*














​
*I`d never get him out of here now!!!! And I had to disturb him to put the hairdryer on...…..then I wanted the chair to straighten my hair......I think I may have been a little annoying with this...…..lol...…..he does love Star Wars...………..*

*However, once we were both ready to go, I had to turn the TV off...…….he was enjoying it a lot I have to say...……*

*We went down to get the car as we were heading to Best Buys...…...as part of my birthday gifts I was getting a new laptop......and we do like Best Buy. It is only a short drive to the store and I volunteer to drive today...….even though it was a short one. It`s nice the exit onto I4 from Universal Boulevard is back open, the road is still a bit of a mess...….and will be for a long time. *

*Best Buy is fairly quiet, and we get the same guy we bought the last laptop from. He is a nice guy and not pushy......we settle on the one I had seen online, a Dell as we do like them...….and we happily marched off with our purchase and went back to the hotel to drop it off and charge it up so we could play with it later...……*

*We went back down to get and ODC over to PBH...…..and as always there is a few sitting outside ready to go...….again, it only takes a few moments to get o the other hotel. *

*PBH is beautiful...…..it really does have a lovely warm feel about it...….we know a few TM here too and give one a wave as we pass him by. *

*We are really here for lunch today as we love Sal`s deli...…...the pizza here is so good...…..but today we decide to have a sandwich...…..the place is mobbed when we arrive......we haven't seen it as busy as this before as it`s usually fairly quiet...…..but there is a conference on and I think most were enjoying lunch in here...…*

*A quick check of the menu and I opted for the Turkey Fontina and Tom went for Sal`s Special...…..and we got two little wines to drink...…...you get a little buzzer and it goes off when your food is ready to go pick up....and it doesn't take long for the food to come, service here is good and very friendly. *

















*The sandwiches were lovely...….we really enjoyed them, but we had forgotten how awful the potato chips were here...….considering how lovely everything else is we are surprised how poor these are. But we hadn't wanted to upgrade to fries as we didn't want that much to eat. *


*More coming up...…………….*



​


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we enjoyed our sandwiches, minus the potato chips of course...……*

*We decided to have a wander around the hotel, during the day it can feel a little like a ghost town, but always pleasant to walk around...…..it is a beautiful resort. Funnily enough we have never stayed here, and I don't think we would, but it is a hotel that gets amazing reviews. I don't know anyone who hasn't loved it. *


































*It was blazing hot again, so we retreated into the cool of the interior of the hotel...….which is even more pretty than the exterior...….*

*The lobby is another one that has a unique and fresh scent when you enter, it does smell incredibly fresh and clean...….and always sparklingly clean and almost gleaming...….and I don't have heels on today, so no worries about slipping today!!! *



















*There is a unique little indoor area that really just leads to their meeting and banquet area, but there is a nice little store in here to have a meander around......it is very cosy looking with the twinkling lights overhead...….I do like twinkling lights! *



















































*Usually when we visit Bar American is closed, apart from once a few years back at night when we did enjoy a drink with friends...…..so when we saw it open today we decided to go in and have a drink and a sit down...….*

*It is classically designed and very beautiful with darker style wood, but very much of the theme of the hotel...……*










*We take a seat by the window and Cameron asks what we would like to drink...…..Tom opts for a beer and I had checked out their cocktail menu and nothing appealed to me......so I asked for  a dark rum, ginger beer and lime...……he was a little confused as to what type of rum to use, but he had Myers dark, that would be ok...…...I preferred a Zacapa or similar, but Myers worked just as well. *










*I do love those Pewter tankards...…...we must buy some for home as they do keep your drinks very cool...…..and he had made up a very nice drink...….*










*We sat for around an hour and just relaxed and passed the time away...…..we were in no rush to go anywhere today so this was very pleasant...….and the young barman was a chatty guy who was lovely to chat to...….*

*But, eventually we decided it was time to head back home, so we paid our check and thanked him and went out to the valet guys to get an ODC back home. One of them immediately tells us there are none available but to wait two minutes...…..he runs off and we manage to take a couple of pictures before he comes back...……

The main entrance to PBH is quite pretty too...….always love a water feature...…...*

































*As there were no cars available this lovely young man had gone to get a hotel car to take us over to RP.....he said it would be much quicker for us......I whish the valet guys at HRH had been as proactive the other night...….*

*So, we were heading back to our hotel and he was a lovely guy to chat to......we thanked him as we got out the car and we made sure he got a very good tip for his good deed today. *

*We went up to our room and the laptop was fully charged...….I let Tom have a go first as I knew he was keen to check it out...….boys and their toys!!!! 


Coming up...….a surprise for me that wasn't as expected, and HHN!!!! *


----------



## Owlpost23

schumigirl said:


> *So, we enjoyed our sandwiches, minus the potato chips of course...……*
> 
> *We decided to have a wander around the hotel, during the day it can feel a little like a ghost town, but always pleasant to walk around...…..it is a beautiful resort. Funnily enough we have never stayed here, and I don't think we would, but it is a hotel that gets amazing reviews. I don't know anyone who hasn't loved it. *
> Cliffhanger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was blazing hot again, so we retreated into the cool of the interior of the hotel...….which is even more pretty than the exterior...….*
> 
> *The lobby is another one that has a unique and fresh scent when you enter, it does smell incredibly fresh and clean...….and always sparklingly clean and almost gleaming...….and I don't have heels on today, so no worries about slipping today!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is a unique little indoor area that really just leads to their meeting and banquet area, but there is a nice little store in here to have a meander around......it is very cosy looking with the twinkling lights overhead...….I do like twinkling lights! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Usually when we visit Bar American is closed, apart from once a few years back at night when we did enjoy a drink with friends...…..so when we saw it open today we decided to go in and have a drink and a sit down...….*
> 
> *It is classically designed and very beautiful with darker style wood, but very much of the theme of the hotel...……*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We take a seat by the window and Cameron asks what we would like to drink...…..Tom opts for a beer and I had checked out their cocktail menu and nothing appealed to me......so I asked for  a dark rum, ginger beer and lime...……he was a little confused as to what type of rum to use, but he had Myers dark, that would be ok...…...I preferred a Zacapa or similar, but Myers worked just as well. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I do love those Pewter tankards...…...we must buy some for home as they do keep your drinks very cool...…..and he had made up a very nice drink...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We sat for around an hour and just relaxed and passed the time away...…..we were in no rush to go anywhere today so this was very pleasant...….and the young barman was a chatty guy who was lovely to chat to...….*
> 
> *But, eventually we decided it was time to head back home, so we paid our check and thanked him and went out to the valet guys to get an ODC back home. One of them immediately tells us there are none available but to wait two minutes...…..he runs off and we manage to take a couple of pictures before he comes back...……
> 
> The main entrance to PBH is quite pretty too...….always love a water feature...…...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As there were no cars available this lovely young man had gone to get a hotel car to take us over to RP.....he said it would be much quicker for us......I whish the valet guys at HRH had been as proactive the other night...….*
> 
> *So, we were heading back to our hotel and he was a lovely guy to chat to......we thanked him as we got out the car and we made sure he got a very good tip for his good deed today. *
> 
> *We went up to our room and the laptop was fully charged...….I let Tom have a go first as I knew he was keen to check it out...….boys and their toys!!!!
> 
> 
> Coming up...….a surprise for me that wasn't as expected and HHN!!!! *


----------



## schumigirl

*Once we were back in our room we gave Kyle a call with Facetime...….he was doing great and was quite happy doing his own thing while we were gone......he had made sure his bathroom was fully cleared for the men arriving tomorrow morning to start doing the work on it......it was going to be messy I`m sure and we were glad we would miss the work and mess!!! But, he had a few stories for us which is always lovely to hear......and had a busy week ahead of him at work so we weren't sure when we would get to Facetime him again this week......I was sure we`d manage something...….I said I`d email him when we were in the room and if he was in or free we would chat then...………..*

*At this point I was planning to go down to Club Lounge and chill out but Tom then told me he had a surprise for me...…..now I love surprises......worse than an 8 year old...…But he said we would need to head into Citywalk early, before HHN so I was a little confused......and although I love surprises, I hate waiting on them.....if you are going to surprise me it has to be there and then not a week away!!!! But, I was patient and walked down to the boat trying not to interrogate him as to what it was. Although I failed as I did try to interrogate him.....

As we exited the building I swear it felt hotter than ever......was it ever going to cool down...…..we walked to the boat and had a few minutes wait and it was here...…...*

*He told me on the boat to Citywalk........so, it turned out we had been gifted the Scare Actor Dining Experience...…...and it was tonight...…..Now, I was surprised...….the person who had gifted it had told Tom all he had to do was  book the time and date that suited us best and he had managed to do that without me finding out......that is quite the feat as I`m known as Miss Marple or Sherlock Holmes among my friends as I seem to find out things...…..frequently...…..so for him to have done this took me by surprise...….and it was a nice surprise......I think.*

*We hadn't heard many good reviews if any of the previous years......but this year, we had heard it had been improved...…..and the houses were good this year, so we could expect characters from Stranger Things, Trick r Treat, Poltergeist and of course Michael Myers would HAVE to be there...….he was a classic character wasn't he!!!*

*I was going to give this a good shot......and was quite looking forward to it now...…..and Tom was bedside himself that I would get a picture with my favourite boogey man...…...that was his main thought since he knew we were going...…..and he knew I would be beyond excited too.*

*The booking was for 5.15 so we went through the gates and had a wander around the store as we were a little early...…..but then headed over where our tickets were checked and we were told to enjoy...……*

*We never eat in the Monsters Café......don't think the food is good enough, but the décor is well worth seeing...….but that's about it...……*

*So, we were instructed to line up for food, as much as we liked...…...hmmm. As we got in line this little guy with a strange outfit and a hump came rumbling through between us all being funny.....well, he was supposed to be funny....I think.....believe he was Igor as I found out later...…..I guessed he was the warm up act.*

*We had a look at the food which rather ironically had a warning to beware of hot surface...….considering none of the food was warm it seemed a little redundant...…….*



























































*The ribs were the only dish we saw replenished while we were there...….and they weren't great.*


























*I took a piece of chicken marsala that was stone cold, some potatoes that were cold, a piece of the beef medallion that was the nicest thing on offer, did try a rib or two but they didn't taste of anything and I saw the chef slice the strip loin and thought he was very generous with his cut...….when it came to us, he couldn't have cut it any finer if he had a razor blade!!!! You could have read a newspaper through it, it was that thinly cut......*

*Tom chose the chicken piece and he said he enjoyed that.....but the other stuff was very poor...….*

*So we wandered round with our plastic plate and tray with some food on it, and we got our soda too...….we took a seat and there was cutlery set out on the tables...…..we sat down and wondered when the SA would be out...……..I had seen this guy wandering around with a white coat on, I wasn't sure he was a mad scientist or mad doctor...…..or even Doc Brown from Back to the Future...….turns out he was Dr Frankenstein???? And he was one of the SA for the evening.....*

*So we sat down and I had barely opened the knife and fork when a guy came up to the table and others too and said as soon as we liked we could leave as the houses were open for us...….what!!!! We just sat down dude...……*

*We looked at our food and it just didn't look appetizing at all...…...but the beef medallion was nice so I ate all of that, and Tom ate his chicken piece......then we saw Sam appear......we do like Sam...…..he was good actually......he came right up to the table but the pictures were so close they didn't turn out.....he peered right into my face though and was a little creepy...…..*











*This guy was really good!!! He creeped up behind me and gave me the biggest scare I was going to get at this event......and of course it was the one time I had food in my mouth...….lol...….but I let out such a scream the lady at the table behind Tom screamed too...….it was funny……..*










*At this point a witch appeared...….she was from Scary Tales of course, but the family around us didn't have a clue who she was as they hadn't done the house yet...…..so she was just a witch as far as they were concerned......she was very interactive and quite funny...…..but we were all waiting on the main SA...….or so we thought. *

*A woman wandered around with a green dress on and a mask...….we had no clue who she was supposed to be......the table opposite us asked us who she was...….we later found out she was Lady Liberty???????*






​
*At this point the family opposite us asked when the other SA were coming out, they were here to see the Stranger Things characters......another family expected the spooky man from Poltergeist and a character from Blumhouse Happy Death Day...…....….they didn't really get an answer...…..so Tom went over and very politely asked a very lovely and happy looking young lady when the other SA would be out, namely Michael Myers...…...her smile dropped in an instant and she said oh there`s no one else......Tom asked her if the people that were wandering around were the whole event and she rather awkwardly said yes.*

*He no had to come back and tell me I wasn't seeing MM...….and the family opposite had heard her say the same thing...…..they weren't happy. Neither were we...……*





​

*To be fair......yeah right...….Universal hadn't advertised these characters would be there...…….but, as we and others discussed later there is a certain expectation that the main characters from some houses would be there......and you don't get much bigger than MM as the boogey man...….the family who were there to see ST characters got up and left at this point exclaiming their disgust...…….*

*We too decided to leave at this point too, but quietly......no point in hanging around when that was it.*

*I was annoyed for a few reasons...…..mainly that Tom had been so disappointed for me, he had so wanted me to have my long coveted picture with MM......I was annoyed it had been a gift and it wasn't great...…..and now I was just annoyed!!! I guess some people must have had warm food, but we didn't and that wasn't good. The food was a side of the event really, but we did expect to be able to eat something decent.....and we didn't.*

*So we decided as the man who had been so welcoming to us and told us we could leave as soon as we arrived, told us the houses were open for us....I hadn't ever heard this about this event before and seriously doubted it...….but we headed round to Halloween to of course be told it wasn't open till 6.30......I knew that...…..but one of the manager ladies that was standing told us to go round to the front of the park where we could get a map with the times of the houses on them...….oh ok, we would do that.*

*So, we wandered round to the front and I did indeed get my map...…..while Tom took a picture of the crowd waiting to get in...….that is a crowd!!!!*












*So, they do clear the park ahead of opening and we turned to walk back up out of the way and go towards ST which we planned to do first tonight......when a man shouted, yes, shouted at me to stop...…..so I stopped......he asked not very friendly what was I doing here...….grabbing a map was my answer.....he then proceeded to tell me I shouldn't be here and I needed to leave this area right now and would I go up one side of the street or the other......so I kept on the way I was going when he exclaimed Oh well this way will do then...….I was walking up the way he told me to go...…..so then as Tom followed behind he demanded to see my Horror night ticket...….no problem, and showed him my ticket...…..and we proceeded up towards Despicable Me ride at this point...….he then told me I shouldn't come back to this area as they were sweeping the park......I said I had no intention of doing that...….and then he turned and went back.*

*Granted, we probably shouldn't have been there, but a manager told us to go get a map......so we did...…..he wasn't very nice, but I`ll be generous and say he seemed very stressed out and I can imagine how difficult it is to clear the park each evening...…..but his attitude was a little unnecessary for a manger. There were some other people around that had been at the SA dining experience.....But, heyho........it seemed this wasn't going to be our night...…..lol...…..*

*We did get some images of these guys getting ready to come out when they opened the gates...…..*










*HHN coming up...……..*


----------



## schumigirl

lol...….yep, bit of a cliffhanger...….


----------



## macraven

_I am sure the houses and scare zones made up for the SA dinner 

You had the same experiences I had which is why I have not returned to Monster Cafe hhn dinner
(I went 3 different years and no improvement )

I’m looking forward to reading more of your hhn fun!

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I am sure the houses and scare zones made up for the SA dinner
> 
> You had the same experiences I had which is why I have not returned to Monster Cafe hhn dinner
> (I went 3 different years and no improvement )
> 
> I’m looking forward to reading more of your hhn fun!
> _




We could have lived with poor food as that wasn’t the main reason we were there.......but it was such a poor SA turnout that most were complaining about......Lady Liberty??? I didn’t get that at all........

There should have been more prominent SA. 

But, yes, our night did get better...........


----------



## disneyAndi14

I’m all caught up now! I’m glad you enjoyed your Birthday dinner, the steaks look very tasty!

Sorry the SA dinner wasn’t better, I feel bad for Tom now, he was so excited to surprise you with a Michael Meyers meet! Well, I have to say that was an odd mix of SA, Lady Liberty, was she a demented lady Liberty 

The few pictures of the food don’t look all that appealing, it was a nice gesture to get this as a gift, glad you didn’t pay extra for it. 

I’m excited to hear more, keep the great updates coming! You sure do a good job updating, love it!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I’m all caught up now! I’m glad you enjoyed your Birthday dinner, the steaks look very tasty!
> 
> Sorry the SA dinner wasn’t better, I feel bad for Tom now, he was so excited to surprise you with a Michael Meyers meet! Well, I have to say that was an odd mix of SA, Lady Liberty, was she a demented lady Liberty
> 
> The few pictures of the food don’t look all that appealing, it was a nice gesture to get this as a gift, glad you didn’t pay extra for it.
> 
> I’m excited to hear more, keep the great updates coming! You sure do a good job updating, love it!



Thanks Caroline........yep, those steaks were amazing!!

Yes, I think I felt bad more for Tom as he was thrilled at the thought of it........but yes, they were the strangest mix of SA and I couldn’t work out the significance of some......no lady liberty just kind of wandered around......I didn’t even get a good view of her!!! I would never do it again and felt bad it was a gift too!!

Glad you’re still reading along.........


----------



## Owlpost23

Well,what a letdown! Disappointed would be an understatement.Booo!


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Well,what a letdown! Disappointed would be an understatement.Booo!



lol...….we booooo`d them too!!! 

It really was a letdown......so many were disappointed. I`m sure someone must have enjoyed it????? Maybe...…..


----------



## schumigirl

*So, someone sent me a pm and asked if we complained about the SA dining experience. *

*The answer is yes, absolutely...…..we obviously filled in the survey that comes through after these things. I didn't hold back on that either. *

*Have also emailed Universal with a long and detailed list of what exactly we felt was wrong with the whole event for us. I`m sure there must be people who enjoyed the food, someone must have had hot food at some point. *

*The food really was secondary. I had seen previous pictures of the food served and it certainly didn't look palatable, and I wouldn't say I was overly fussy......high standards maybe. But I don't think it was unreasonable to expect food served to be edible and warm. Nor should we have been encouraged to leave as soon as we sat down. *

*The real disappointment was lack of relevant SA to the theme of the event this year...…..and yes, I`m biased but Michael Myers should have been there...…*

*So waiting to hear back from the relevant people now. *


----------



## schumigirl

*
So, after being fed cold food, been bitterly disappointed at the SA presence, shouted at by a very stressed man...…..we decided the night could only get better!!!! It really had to didn't it......well, it couldn't get much worse...…..*

*Tom at this point wanted to go make a complaint about the guy who shouted at me...….Tom has never raised his voice to me in all our time together......so he was annoyed that this guy......but, I gave the guy a break and to be honest, we shouldn't have been there...….it certainly wouldn't be given another thought from me tonight...……these things happen.*

*It was still boiling hot tonight again...…..my face looked like it had been slapped silly when I caught sight of it in a mirror!!!*

*We decided to go down to Stranger Things...…..the gates hadn't been opened yet, so it was only going to be folks from the holding areas...….how bad could it be at this time...…..well, it was bad for the regular line...…..at 6.15 the line was 105 minutes...…..…..this was the line as we walked in the EP line at 6.15pm.*










*
We got to the door and went in just under 20 minutes after we joined the line........we really enjoyed the house, we thought it was very true to the show and recognized many things in it.....I was glad we had watched it...….the characters had quite a good likeness to their character in the show. And I loved the end where she is stood and you got a good scare. So, 20 minutes was an alright wait for the house, thank goodness for EP...…..although when we came out it had changed...….the gates had been opened...….*











*150 minutes?????*


*We headed back to do Halloween now.....I couldn't wait any longer...…..I still enjoy the houses when it`s not dark outside, doesn't affect my enjoyment of them because it`s light outside...….so Michael it was...…….*

*I cannot remember what the regular line was for this but Tom thinks it was 50 minutes...….so we got our cards scanned and joined what was a 10 minute wait...….some very unique outfits tonight......lovely, but unusual......*

*I do get nervous a little, although I`m fully aware it`s a fun event and nothing will harm me...…..but he is my one genuine nightmare...…..the same way folks are afraid of clowns, or in some cases balloons??? So as we go in the house I try to think of this little meme...…..one of my favourites………..*







​
*Can you imagine!!!!*

*The house was phenomenal tonight...…..I had tried to remember where every Michael was, and failed...…..and I swear it was the same guy who did the same thing to me tonight again......he stepped out in front of me, out of synch and stood right in front of me...…..again, I wouldn't go forward till he had done the slight head tilt which is incredibly eerie......and then slashed his knife towards me...….of course it wasn't that way, but it kinda felt that way!!!! I got loads of scares again and one Michael got me twice!!!! I do come out that house feeling a little "wow"*

*If the line had been shorter we would have done it twice, but not going to wait almost an hour to do it again. But, we did love this house for obvious reasons...….*

*We walked quickly through the Chucky zone and didn't take any pictures tonight...…..it was flat. I know it was early, but there was just no atmosphere...…*

*We did love this scene though...…..*











*After we stopped here, we went into the Twisted Tradition zone...…...this was good, but the zone had been so much better last year......one of the few things that had been better last year...…..*

*But, when the SA are so good at taking pictures with you, it`s hard to fault it, and we did get a load of pictures in this zone....some just didn't turn out as good as I either moved away too quickly when getting a scare, or it was too misty........it was visually so much prettier after dark with the glowing evil pumpkins perched high among the branches...…*


























*I thought this guy, in his SA way, beckoned me over for a picture...….but he was distracted by a group wanting a picture so we kept going...…Tom said I imagined it......lol...…I wasn't so sure...….*


















*I loved this guy!!! he followed us relentlessly tonight while we were in this zone...….it was funny and we did enjoy his character playing a game with us...….*


















*This was always a decent zone for picture ops and the SA do such a good job, but lacked the scares of previous years...…...still, we wouldn't miss walking through it on the nights we attended as it was a whole load of fun.*

*Turning the corner we headed to the two houses that were known for their long......long walks...……..*

*I think we did Seeds of Extinction first...…...this walk was long...…..I may mention that a few times......it was a really long walk......and it was as hot as walking on the the sun still...…...I didn't remember ever walking as far to any house that was at the rear of the park before...…..everyone was complaining about it tonight...…*

*So, we got to the house and it looked decent from the outside...….and several folks had told us on TM preview night, this had been their favourite…...so, I was looking forward to this one...…..the regular line showed 60 minutes, but we were on in maybe 5 minutes once we had done the ten mile trek round the park...….well, maybe it just felt that way...….*










*I hated this house. Actually hated it...…..*

*Tom asked me what I thought of it when we came out...….so I told him...…….*





​

*I think he sensed all the way round I was bored. *
​*It was all the same plant all the way around...…..dull with no scares whatsoever.....and I hated the things above you dripping on you...…..I did like the floor was angled like Dead Waters last year...….now that was a good house!!!! But, I wouldn't be going back to this house again...….Tom thought it wasn't the worst house he had been in, but certainly not worth the walk...…...it was a long walk!!!! We did see our friend Sam heading in line to the house but he way past before we could wave...…..*


*Now we had to walk all the way back again...…..and we went in to Trick R Treat...…….it was showing a 30 minute wait......or as the girl in front said they should have put up the walking time instead...…..this one didn't seem just as bad till we got round...…..we merged in line at some point near the entrance...…..*











*This was a good house!!! We hadn't watched this movie till about a week or so before we arrived for HHN...…..the scare zone from last year which had been excellent made much more sense once we had seen the movie...…..and it did enhance the enjoyment of the house...…..*

*There is a really good scare right at the beginning if you time it right...…..I did...….I was gazing at the hologram at the top of the stairs......I should have been looking in front of me, especially when the hologram disappeared with a bang......lol...……it was funny though!!!*

*The house is recognizable from the movie, but even if you haven't seen it, I`d bet you`ll enjoy it...…….*

*We come back out and again, we have to trek all the way back to ET...…..this was the worst part of the houses being so far back......you may have slightly shorter lines, but boy do you walk to get to them. We would however, walk back and do this one again......it was fun...….who doesn't love little Sam!!!!*

*We then walked around and went to do Slaughter Sinema……, stopping off first to buy some water as we were so thirsty right now......that was a welcome drink tonight!!! I think we downed a bottle of ice cold water each in around 10 seconds...….

We did hate having to walk through the chain saw guys again......these are beyond boring now......unless you are a teenage girl with the highest pitched scream on the planet, you`ll have no real interest in them...……..I have no idea what the regular line was for Slaughter Sinema, but we walked on in minutes......friends told us later they waited around 15 minutes with EP later on around midnight...…..*











*We loved this house...…...it was original and funny in places...….some really good scares and it was another house you really wanted to stop and take it all in as there was so much to see.....this was another must do house...……*

*We didn't plan to do Dead Exposure. I don't have epilepsy or anything even close, but the strobe lighting effects as bad as this house had them, does knock me slightly and that affects my equilibrium at times, so we weren't going to do this one at all.*











*Overlooking the park is so lovely when it`s all lit up at night...….and the sounds of horror night all enhanced the spooky feeling of the evening....*











*We did Blumhouse next which was a complete walk on...….the regular line showed 45 minutes. We never stopped once from when we entered the line till we entered the house itself...…..*










*We had watched Happy Death Day before we arrived this year too...….and for a cheesy horror film we quite enjoyed it...….but we hate The Purge......bored with it now and never did find it the least bit scary. *

*So, this seemed an odd house to merge together...…..and it was a let down...….there were a few good moments when I did get a scare, but generally not a strong house at all and once we hit The Purge it lost me completely. We were bored with this whole house. Wouldn't be doing this one again...…..*

*We were just in time to go into Academy of Villains...…..and we did look forward to this one...…..our pictures are very poor with this one, but we didn't take that many as we just wanted to watch the show. The first year we saw this it was innovative and energizing......last year because of hurricane damage they didn't get their full stage so we saw a diminished show somewhat, but it was still good...…..this time, we were pleased when it ended. *

*It was still kind of good...….but not in the same league as the first year`s line up. And loud!!! *

*We were glad we had watched it, but sheesh......that area is boiling hot!!!! They needed some more cold air circulating...….not pleasant. We still miss The RHPS in this venue.......wish they would bring that back...……best show ever!!!! *






​
*Next up.....we were going to spend some time in Potter......it would be much cooler in there!!!!*
​​




​


----------



## tammy

schumigirl said:


> Oh how lovely!!!
> 
> For some reason we’ve never done that tour and really doesn’t take that long for us to get there we are not that far away.......I’ve only heard good things about it from anyone that’s gone to see it. And most people absolutely rave about it....even those few non Potter fans!
> 
> London is lovely........have you made many plans to see lots of different things there?? There is so much to see and do, we love London but again, don’t really go in to town that often.
> 
> London Eye we liked a lot........


We are planning of seeing all the highlights.  We're going to do the London Eye but apparently, you don't have to make those reservations too far in advance.  I'd love to do a food tour too.  I'm not a huge fan of HP but my travel buddies are.


----------



## tink1957

We were disappointed in the lack of characters at the SA dining too and we only saw Igor, punk vampire, Lady Liberty and the wicked witch who was a hoot.  I also made my opinion known on the survey.  They also told us the houses were open for us when they were not...maybe to make us leave earlier to make way for more diners.  Probably will not do it again.

I agree about the heat ...it was the hottest I can remember in all our years of going in September 

I vote we bring back RHPS too....let's do the time warp again


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> I`d never get him out of here now!!!! And I had to disturb him to put the hairdryer on...…..then I wanted the chair to straighten my hair......I think I may have been a little annoying with this...…..lol...…..he does love Star Wars...………..



He was watching Phantom Menace... even I hate that movie!  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> We are planning of seeing all the highlights.  We're going to do the London Eye but apparently, you don't have to make those reservations too far in advance.  I'd love to do a food tour too.  I'm not a huge fan of HP but my travel buddies are.



We walked straight on the London Eye two years ago late November.......so yes, no need to do that way in advance.....

Never done a food tour in London, should be fun though......and I’m sure you’ll still enjoy the Potter tour. 

Think we might go in the New Year sometime.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> We were disappointed in the lack of characters at the SA dining too and we only saw Igor, punk vampire, Lady Liberty and the wicked witch who was a hoot.  I also made my opinion known on the survey.  They also told us the houses were open for us when they were not...maybe to make us leave earlier to make way for more diners.  Probably will not do it again.
> 
> I agree about the heat ...it was the hottest I can remember in all our years of going in September
> 
> I vote we bring back RHPS too....let's do the time warp again



Yep, we wouldn’t consider it again........I’m still not sure if it’s me, or not.....but Lady Liberty? There must have been a reason for her being there........although I think I may have a picture of a stilt walker looking like that maybe last year or year before?? Yes, the witch was good as was the vampire.......I did write that. 

So you didn’t see Sam from Trick r Treat?? He was kind of the star of our time there......lol.......only one we truly recognised..........

Oh my goodness the heat was something else wasn’t it!!! We said the same thing.....never known a month like it.....

I think RHPS would be massively popular if they brought it back!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> He was watching Phantom Menace... even I hate that movie!  LOL



Lol.......you know Tom.......if a film has the name “star” “alien” or anything similar........he’s in!!! 

I had no clue what movie it was.......only movie I ever liked Liam Neeson in was Love Actually........every other one of his always seem to involve being chased or chasing or something similarly exhausting!! 

Tom laughs when I say I haven’t the energy to watch some of his movies..........


----------



## tink1957

Lady Liberty is from The Purge...we didn't see Sam and were disappointed when we found out that he was supposed to be there...it took forever for the ones that were there to come around.


----------



## tammy

schumigirl said:


> We walked straight on the London Eye two years ago late November.......so yes, no need to do that way in advance.....
> 
> Never done a food tour in London, should be fun though......and I’m sure you’ll still enjoy the Potter tour.
> 
> Think we might go in the New Year sometime.


One of my travel buddies is a photographer.  So, if there's any interest, maybe I'll do a mini trip report about it.  I'm soooo excited!!  Oh and, Happy Belated Birthday Beautiful Lady!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Lady Liberty is from The Purge...we didn't see Sam and were disappointed when we found out that he was supposed to be there...it took forever for the ones that were there to come around.



The Purge? Never knew that..........

So I wonder if that’s where I saw the stilt Lady Liberty........I must search for the picture I’m sure I had.......

What a shame you missed Sam!!! He really was quite creepy......I just wish our pictures were better of him putting his face right up to mine........then when he walked away he turned round rather sinisterly.......that was one of three good points.......the others being the witch and vampire guy.........


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> One of my travel buddies is a photographer.  So, if there's any interest, maybe I'll do a mini trip report about it.  I'm soooo excited!!  Oh and, Happy Belated Birthday Beautiful Lady!!!!



Oh thank you so much........

I’m sure many would love to see a mini trip report.......especially if there’s food pictures lol........and your pictures would be amazing I’m sure!!! London is a beautiful city........


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

what a terrible experience at the scareactor dinner, I remember you telling us about it. The food looks like what we used to get in the staff canteen in the hotels i worked at. Cannot believe they get people to pay for that!


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> *Tom chose the chicken piece and he said he enjoyed that.....but the other stuff was very poor...….*



It doesn't look much different than when we last did it a couple years ago. I agree everything was pretty awful and generally pretty cold. 



schumigirl said:


> *A woman wandered around with a green dress on and a mask...….we had no clue who she was supposed to be......the table opposite us asked us who she was...….we later found out she was Lady Liberty???????*



The Purge would be my guess? But I didn't think that had anything to do with that newer Purge movie, but she was in the scarezone they had last year. No characters in The Purge are really iconic so it's kind of a shame that was one of them. 



schumigirl said:


> At this point the family opposite us asked when the other SA were coming out, they were here to see the Stranger Things characters......another family expected the spooky man from Poltergeist and a character from Blumhouse Happy Death Day...…....….they didn't really get an answer...



Very disappointing. The last year we did it there was Michael Myers and Chance, but then there was geisha with a chainsaw and a pumpkinhead guy...



schumigirl said:


> the ten mile trek round the park...….well, maybe it just felt that way...….



No I think you're right 



schumigirl said:


> *I hated this house. Actually hated it...…..*
> 
> *Tom asked me what I thought of it when we came out...….so I told him...…….*



Same here! I didn't like it at all, it's the only one I knew right away I wouldn't go back in. Even Blumhouse I would've considered going in again (if we had more nights at the event) for the Happy Death Day part, but not that one. 



schumigirl said:


> I don't have epilepsy or anything even close, but the strobe lighting effects as bad as this house had them, does knock me slightly and that affects my equilibrium at times, so we weren't going to do this one at all.



The strobe and smoke in this house really irritated my eyes. Coming out of it that's really all I remember too. I felt like it was really overdone. 



schumigirl said:


> They needed some more cold air circulating...….not pleasant. We still miss The RHPS in this venue.......wish they would bring that back...……best show ever!!!!



I agree, it was so hot in there!


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> what a terrible experience at the scareactor dinner, I remember you telling us about it. The food looks like what we used to get in the staff canteen in the hotels i worked at. Cannot believe they get people to pay for that!



That`s exactly what it was like...…..actually the staff restaurants wherever I used to work had much better food and was presented better!!! 

It was awful and I know a lot of folks who did complain, so not sure if it`ll change as it seems to have been like this since it started!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> It doesn't look much different than when we last did it a couple years ago. I agree everything was pretty awful and generally pretty cold.
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge would be my guess? But I didn't think that had anything to do with that newer Purge movie, but she was in the scarezone they had last year. No characters in The Purge are really iconic so it's kind of a shame that was one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Very disappointing. The last year we did it there was Michael Myers and Chance, but then there was geisha with a chainsaw and a pumpkinhead guy...
> 
> 
> 
> No I think you're right
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! I didn't like it at all, it's the only one I knew right away I wouldn't go back in. Even Blumhouse I would've considered going in again (if we had more nights at the event) for the Happy Death Day part, but not that one.
> 
> 
> 
> The strobe and smoke in this house really irritated my eyes. Coming out of it that's really all I remember too. I felt like it was really overdone.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it was so hot in there!



I haven't seen anyone say they had a good experience at the dining experience...…..geisha with a chainsaw????? Odd. 

Oh the walks were dreadful.....and I agree about Blumhouse…...we said we would probably do it again just to see HDD again if we were round that way and EP was a walk on...….but how could they get it so wrong with the purge!

I`m glad I never did that house, but I did struggle with the smoke in Poltergeist.....for some reason every time we went in that one I would cough for ages.....he other houses smoke effect didn't do that...….


----------



## shh

So enjoying your report, as always. 

Tickled that you both found ABC Liquors recently (2 TRs ago, I think?) That's where I shop for nice bottles of wine or gifts for others. So can you imagine the willpower I must have? We have one less than 1/4 mile away from our house! It's a great store. 

I truly don't understand what UO is thinking with these SA dinner events - they do all this elaborate stuff everywhere else - and skimp on the one event true their loyal HHN fans would love and look forward to. How hard is it to put a few more people in costume to wander around? How hard is it to provide a tasty spread? We're not talking about ANY costly or difficult changes here - and they've gotten this negative feedback year after year. It's almost like they know, don't care and just aim for the "one and done" crowd. I expect a pure money grab like this from (ahem... other park I love and frequent) but UO -_ you're better than that!_

At this point, I say stick the darn SA dinner in the "Fast & Furious" building and combine it with a bonus F&F ride - they deserve each other.


----------



## schumigirl

​
*I think for me,  that is one of the scariest moments in the original movie!!!! Spooked the boots off of me!!!!!*










​







*The exterior of King`s Cross is lovely...…..well, it`s cute......you have the fake frontage of the hotel and entrance to Diagon Alley and the purple knight bus.....some folks don't realise you can go in and see the beds area at the back of the bus...but it`s a cute little bit, and looks identical to the bus in the movies...….*










*Diagon Alley is beautiful...…..it truly is a spectacular place to enter and never fails to impress whenever we go in this area...…..and during HHN it tends to be a little bit quieter than usual.....although it did get a little busier later on...…..the little bar area does get people sitting and having a drink and a little breather from the madness of outside......and it did feel a little mad tonight......it was certainly busier than other Sundays we had gone too. We tended to avoid Saturdays for many years...….it just gets too busy and too crowded, and we could go many other nights so it didn't feel as though we were missing out too much...…..

We tell everyone to make sure they listen to the bricks move around as you enter...……..*



















*I couldn't remember if we had seen the dragon breathe fire tonight...…..we didn't really pay attention to it...….it is cool to see it breathe at night as opposed to daylight hours......and not as many people around this time of night.*


























*We did go in and do Gringotts tonight......the line was non existant…...and we had no camera as we had left it in the bag.....which was in the locker....so we didn't take any pictures of the line which would have been lovely as there was no one in the way of anything...….will remember that for next year!!! But, we took our time and spotted a few little things that we had missed before...…..*

*The ride itself was as usual, a lot of fun, we were on the front row and only had two or three other people on with us......….I just wish the so called drop at the beginning was deeper......but, the rest of the ride you are basically whooshed around for a little bit.....it is a decent ride, but so wished it had been a proper coaster...……*










*Next up was Knockturn Alley...…..it was busy tonight!!!! Almost as busy as during the day, we really didn't expect it to be as bad in here...….we wouldn't spend too long in here tonight...…..*

*But, at least it was cool to the point of being cold.....and we were loving that part...……*











*Borgin and Burkes is a unique little store......full of curios and the weirdest of items to admire and purchase...….there are a lot of interesting items in the store...….a few you cannot miss!!!*










*As we headed out we saw the sign reflected on the wall very visible and it was about to change...we hadn't got a decent picture of it before, so we jumped at the chance to try again......they didn't come out too bad.*


























*By now we were thirsty again......not hungry yet, surprisingly, but ready for some water...…..so we stopped off and got a bottle each and had a little sit down opposite Lombards.*










*We thought we might go to Finnegans for a drink, we liked their cocktails...….so we headed that way and as we went to walk into the bar area we were directed to go in the other door...…..so, they had a line just to get to the bar for a drink, and the line was long...…..we didn't bother...….I wasn't that keen to have a drink...……..wasn't keen on this system at all...….when it was just the regular way, everyone got served.....we saw so many just leave the line...…..bad idea. *

*We went back out and spent some time in the Vamp zone and then did Poltergeist and Scary Tales...…..I have no recollection of the wait times, but we got in both in around 10 minutes.....maybe slightly longer than 10 for Scary Tales...…….love these houses but there is something in Poltergeist. Well more exactly the smoke effect as you go in at first...…...other houses didn't have the same effect on me, but it made me cough and my eyes were itchy......ever time we went in that house....not sure what was different but it did smell different from the others.*

*These houses were so good tonight...…..but the line seemed to have a lot of little children tonight...…..no strollers in line that we saw tonight in this one, but several toddlers and one who was trying to sleep in his dad`s arms.....maybe 4 or 5 years old.*

*We held back a little as I don't want to be going through a house and seeing kids that age.*

*They were good though...….Poltergeist was so much fun, and Scary Tales was phenomenal......it`s one I wasn't sure about before we went in, but it was amazing......especially if you like the Wizard of Oz...…..and this house had some lovely aromas.....although I have to be honest and say I didn't actually notice first time round!!!! Oops.*

*We exited and went over to the bar area beside TF ride and Monsters café...…although this picture was taken on the Friday night...…...we did  buy our souvenir glasses tonight with the cocktail...…..I do like the glass...….the drink, not so much......it could have been coloured sugar water...…..but, you`ve got to get the special drink every year...…..yep!!!!!*










*This Christmas store isn't anywhere near as big or as well stocked as the one in IOA but they do have a lady that does the personalized stuff if you wanted that too...…..and it had that beautiful Christmas aroma permeating around...…..*











*It wasn't the worst drink I have ever had though...……it wasn't bad to be honest. We did plan to drink these and then head home...……..*










*We did think about going on RRR before we headed home...…..but, we were whooped...…..I truly think the heat was hitting us hard this time, it was beyond hot still tonight, but at least now there was a little breeze blowing.....but so slightly you would hardly notice...….but, what a ride this is...…...we love RRR but decided to wait until it was daylight and we were fully awake...…...*


















*Citywalk is splendid at night...…….so many lights and attractions to shine in the dark...…...The screen fron NBC alone would light up the whole area when it goes white...…..but, we took a couple of pictures and then headed for the boat. And there was no wait for us...……*


















*And the reason it was quiet was quite depressing...…….the boat Captain explained we were the inbetween group...…..a lot of young families had already headed back to the hotels...…..but the regular HHN crowd hadn't exited yet...…..not quite sure where that left us!!!! *

*The boat was half empty, but we were so lucky though......we thought we had seen some lighting, and when we got on the boat the Capt told us this was the last boat for a while, till the lightning moved further away...…..I was so glad we made it as I was shattered and didn't want to walk any more tonight. *

*We fancied something to eat but didn't feel like sitting in a restaurant or bar as we felt incredibly in need of a shower...…..so we went to Jake`s and got some crawfish chowder each to take away...….that was about all we felt ready for as we were tired and hot......but needed some food. *​
*It was perfect...…...the crawfish chowder is amazing!!!! And one of their staples on the menu...…..we had been told whenever there are menu changes, the only two items guaranteed not to change are the pretzel rods and the chowder...….I`m not surprised, it is beautiful...….and worthy of four times the price!!!! As we left we saw the rain had started and looked heavy. Glad we were home. *

*Turndown had as always been so we had plenty more water to put in the fridge...….although we did devour a load before we had the soup...….we also poured ourselves a good sized rum with ginger beer and lime...….absolutely our drink of choice...……..*

*And it was lovely. We didn't get any pictures but it came with little packs of crackers and all the cutlery you need...….so we sat on the bed like we were having a little picnic......the crackers weren't to our taste so we put some Lays bbq potato chips on a plate and had some of them too...….it was delicious. TV was on, but have no clue what were watching...…..*

*By the time we had showers and had some more water, it was after midnight...…..if we hadn't have been so tired we would have ordered some cupcakes off the special HHN menu...…..*

*The desserts sounded quite nice......I love strawberries and Tom loves cupcakes...…..but, we were ready to sleep now.*









*Again I opened the drapes a little and watched the purple of Dr Doom as again, it was also still raining which I hated to see for everyone still at HHN. I drifted off in those wonderful beds. We didn`t even say Goodnight to each other...…..*


*Tomorrow was park time and trying out the rooftop bar at Aventura...…..


*


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> So enjoying your report, as always.
> 
> Tickled that you both found ABC Liquors recently (2 TRs ago, I think?) That's where I shop for nice bottles of wine or gifts for others. So can you imagine the willpower I must have? We have one less than 1/4 mile away from our house! It's a great store.
> 
> I truly don't understand what UO is thinking with these SA dinner events - they do all this elaborate stuff everywhere else - and skimp on the one event true their loyal HHN fans would love and look forward to. How hard is it to put a few more people in costume to wander around? How hard is it to provide a tasty spread? We're not talking about ANY costly or difficult changes here - and they've gotten this negative feedback year after year. It's almost like they know, don't care and just aim for the "one and done" crowd. I expect a pure money grab like this from (ahem... other park I love and frequent) but UO -_ you're better than that!_
> 
> At this point, I say stick the darn SA dinner in the "Fast & Furious" building and combine it with a bonus F&F ride - they deserve each other.



Thank you so much shh...……..Yes, it is quite new to us, we used to go to Total wine all the time, but we buy someone a gift every visit and they stopped stocking it....so that was why we discovered ABC...…...it is a good store......and unlike prices in the UK everything is a bargain!!!!! We would be alcoholics......lol......yes, I can imagine living as close I`d be regular visitor...….we have some lovely local little specialist liquor and wine stores near us and although very expensive, they have some beautiful products...….

Yes, it was awful...….and yes, I agree they are better than that...…..maybe it will improve, I have no clue, but we`ll never recommend it to anyone. 

That is a very funny idea with F&F......lol.....unusual.....but funny...…...


----------



## melissa723

I'm quietly enjoying your trip report and it's getting me even more excited about our very first stay at RPR in about 3 weeks! Your last post has me seeking your advice since you seem to be experts on this hotel.  We will probably be arriving to RPR close to 10pm, and might be too tired to actually sit down at a restaurant to grab a bite to eat. After reading that you got chowder to take out from Jake's it made me think that we could do the same and just take it back to the room with us. Is this completely normal and do we just go right up to the hostess and ask? Thanks so much!


----------



## schumigirl

melissa723 said:


> I'm quietly enjoying your trip report and it's getting me even more excited about our very first stay at RPR in about 3 weeks! Your last post has me seeking your advice since you seem to be experts on this hotel.  We will probably be arriving to RPR close to 10pm, and might be too tired to actually sit down at a restaurant to grab a bite to eat. After reading that you got chowder to take out from Jake's it made me think that we could do the same and just take it back to the room with us. Is this completely normal and do we just go right up to the hostess and ask? Thanks so much!



 melissa723..........I’m so glad you posted! And I’m so happy to know you are enjoying this one.......

Yes, Jake’s do takeout. Anything on the menu you can have to go. You tell the hostess you are going to order takeout and they’ll direct you to the bar behind her and you order and pay them.

The menu online right now isn’t as up to date as it should be.......most things are there, but the prosciutto flatbread has been replaced with something else........I was disappointed as I had planned to get that first night.......

But, plenty of good options for you and your family.......chicken wings, crawfish chowder and the meat pizza are just a few of our favourites! 

Hope you enjoy the rest of the report........and hope you love RPR.......would love to hear your impressions of what really is our home from home when you get back.........


----------



## melissa723

schumigirl said:


> melissa723..........I’m so glad you posted! And I’m so happy to know you are enjoying this one.......
> 
> Yes, Jake’s do takeout. Anything on the menu you can have to go. You tell the hostess you are going to order takeout and they’ll direct you to the bar behind her and you order and pay them.
> 
> The menu online right now isn’t as up to date as it should be.......most things are there, but the prosciutto flatbread has been replaced with something else........I was disappointed as I had planned to get that first night.......
> 
> But, plenty of good options for you and your family.......chicken wings, crawfish chowder and the meat pizza are just a few of our favourites!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the rest of the report........and hope you love RPR.......would love to hear your impressions of what really is our home from home when you get back.........



Thank you so much! The one thing (besides grabbing a quick on the go breakfast with a 9 year old) I was having a tough time with was figuring out what to do about eating on our arrival night, and now you've solved it without even knowing you were doing it! We stayed at CBR last year and they had the food court, but we decided to upgrade this time and now there's no more food court. 

And I just love all of your trip reports! I've been reading behind the scenes for a while now. You both seem like such fun and friendly people, and I will definitely let you know what we thought of RP when we get back.


----------



## schumigirl

melissa723 said:


> Thank you so much! The one thing (besides grabbing a quick on the go breakfast with a 9 year old) I was having a tough time with was figuring out what to do about eating on our arrival night, and now you've solved it without even knowing you were doing it! We stayed at CBR last year and they had the food court, but we decided to upgrade this time and now there's no more food court.
> 
> And I just love all of your trip reports! I've been reading behind the scenes for a while now. You both seem like such fun and friendly people, and I will definitely let you know what we thought of RP when we get back.



You are so welcome Melissa! Glad to help.......

And thank you so much for the lovely compliments  I take all compliments!!! 

I’m always glad to hear folks like the reports, it does mean a lot.......and yes, will look forward to your thoughts.........


----------



## cynditech

All caught up - wonderful as always!  Your dinner at the Palm looked amazing!!!  Might need to add that to my list of "must do's"!!!


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> All caught up - wonderful as always!  Your dinner at the Palm looked amazing!!!  Might need to add that to my list of "must do's"!!!



Thanks Cyndi.........(autocorrect wants to call you Candi lol)

Glad you are enjoying it........

The Palm is so good! Food and service are top notch.......I know you’d love it!


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY SEPTEMBER 17TH*


*Another night where we slept like babies!!! And we felt quite awake this morning when we did come to life...…..we actually put the tv on to the weather channel this morning as it was quite early...…..too early to get up really, but when you`re awake, you`re awake...…...and the weather woman was a bundle of fun.....she said it was going to be even hotter today and might be slightly uncomfortable out...…..really!!!! How much hotter could it get...……*

*I was about make a comment about the heat when Tom reminded me with an annoying smile.....I`m not allowed to complain about it being too hot...…..*







​*Ok, I wouldn't complain...…..much...…….. I spend all our cold days dreaming about Orlando and how warm it`s going to be.....so now it was actually warmer than Hell on a hot day.....Darn it, I would enjoy it...…….*

*Showered and dressed we decided to go to the Studios today...…..but first it was downstairs for our usual breakfast...…..and again, always a lovely welcome from everyone in there...….they really are the nicest group of people...…..of course you do get to know some better than others, and some we have known a long time...…..and every year, or every visit, there are always new people to meet.*

*Breakfast was lovely as usual and we didn't rush and took our time and again, toast with cream cheese and jelly...….whilst Tom looked at it rather odd.....lol.....not really his thing for breakfast! And of course coffee. *

*We finished and went back up to our room to get sunscreen on and were soon back down and heading for the boat...…..soon as we walked outside, we were met by a genuine wall of humidity.....this was humidity that we hadn't seen in a while, you could see it today...….but, the sun was shining and the sky was beautiful...….we couldn't take a picture yet as the camera fogged up as it was freezing...……it always took a few minutes to warm up. *

*At the security check the officer played a joke on a little girl directly in front of her......he said she had to have her wand x-rayed, so she put it in the tray...….the guy switched the wand for his same sized stick that he searches through bags with....he handed her the plain wooden stick and asked her what happened to her wand...….her parents were laughing but she promptly burst into tears...…..I hate to say it, but it was funny.....her parents were still laughing too....and her first comment as she was wailing, was will you buy me a new one!!!! The guy handed her the real wand back and she was consoled......she did see the funny side of it by the time we got to Citywalk…...which this morning took a long time.*

*The boats usually run very regular......and we never have to wait long at times...…..but we eventually thought we might as well walk after a while, I didn't relish the thought to be honest...….but as we were on the verge of leaving a boat appeared. Thankfully!!*

*So, we were almost first on the boat and I`ve lost track of the amount of times over the years someone has tried to sit on what will be the outside of the door...….it does look like a little seat, but when the door closes, it clearly isn't...…..and today was no different...….a man in front of me sat down and I told him it wasn't a seat.....he obviously didn't believe me as he didn't move...….then when the boat Capt told him he had to move as it wasn't a seat, he did eventually move and actually glared at me as he walked past me......lol...….I did give him a smile that just said...……..*






​


*I can hazard a guess at what he was mumbling under his breath about me!!!!*

*But, we were at Citywalk soon enough and we walked up the path to Studios...….we almost changed our mind on the way and went to IOA but if I`m being really honest, it seemed too far to walk back to the gates of that park.....Studios was right there...….yep, it was that hot!!!*

*Tom`s AP had it`s little glitch moment and they had to verify his identity again...…..took a few moments...….and we were in one of our favourite places....it didn't look to be too busy this morning which was lovely to see after the hectic crowds of last night...….*

*We go through the store as always and have a look at what we might purchase for gifts for several people......we buy ourselves things like mugs and the usual HHN stuff but for friends kids and grandkids we take a few little things back every trip......but we have plenty of time to get what we need.....and I see plenty!!!*

*For HHN and the 80`s theme they had put several old video games in the store......and although I`m not a fan in the slightest of these things....never was and never will be......not my thing......but they do bring back a lot of memories of being a 14 year old hanging with friends who did play them......some of them were incredibly competitive if I remember...……*

*But they did look like they belonged with this years event...……*











*I still remember the year Kyle wanted to buy this mask for himself!!! Er, maybe not...…..*










*This was Kyle in 2014 and he scared the living daylights of me moments before we took this picture...…..nice!!!! And he still has the teeshirt hanging behind him in this picture....just the face.....and he loves wearing it!!!*










*So, ride time now...…...our first stop of course is the Minion ride...….simple and fun......I know some people mention motion sickness on this one...but it`s one I have never had trouble on......it`s very different to Simpsons ride which is intolerable to me......but this one is fine.....I think rides with glasses tend not to bother me as much...…..*

*But, we do love this little ride...…..the pre show is funny as is the next pre show.....and it`s busy......we walked straight on with EP and the regular line was 50 minutes......can`t remember what time it was but still early.*

*Once seated we have to have the bars lifted again as someone had tried to change seats??? But, the ride is soon going and we laugh all the way around again......this ride was filled with people who were very enthusiastic which was fabulous to see and hear.....gotta love the Minions...…*










*We didn't stop for any pictures with the minions this morning....we had so many of them already...….*

*RRR was a complete walk on......even asking for the front row we didn't have to wait at all...…...I get so nervous still as this one sets off.....I know I love it, I know it`s fun and I love the first climb, but......my tummy still does cartwheels as we move slowly towards the ascent!!!*

*And it is fun!!! I love the first drop and it continues to be thrilling most of the way round......but, I do find the latter part quite rough.....maybe rough is too strong a word when you`re at the front, but it does rattle you a little...….Tom loves this one!!!! And whoops and wheeee`s his way all the way round.....I`m sure he must have made one of those hidden camera shows at some point!!!! But, he`s having fun!!!! *

*We do this only once this morning as I`m always a little worried about knocking my brain too much!!!*

*It is still quiet this morning...….and there is a tiny little breath of air moving around......not much, but when it hits you it is lovely...….and it did feel incredibly hot again...….we had guessed by now this was going to be a hot trip.....and we were glad of that...…..*

*Always happy to stop for a picture opportunity as Tom snapped away with his still relatively new camera...…..I think this was his favourite of all our cameras and he certainly preferred it to the large full sized camera...….and easier to carry too.*











*Although we had vowed not to go near the monsters café again, we had to get one of Tom in a classic pose!!! Doesn't everyone do this!!! *


















*We never go on Jimmy Fallon...….twice was enough...….although the whole walkthrough to get to the ride is fabulous....and you shouldn't miss it......some folks do like it, although I had never heard anyone say they loved it. I guess if you are a JF fan you might like it...…..but as I cannot watch the man in any way shape or form, it certainly wasn't for me. I just don't get him...…..*

*There is the central area here which is so pretty......but, it is a smokers area, so if you do walk through it you`ll usually encounter some smokers. It is such a lovely area though...….*










*We love HHN. And this store is a relatively new addition over the last few years...…...it sells basically the same stuff as the stores around the park, but just in it`s own little themed store...….and it`s always got a few things you`d want to either picture or purchase......and staff in there are very enthusiastic about all things Horror nights...…..*


















*They do have some lovely displays and always themed for the event and very colourful……..I had loved the one with The Exorcist items and always regretted not buying anything from there.....although that movie was the biggest disappointment of any movie to me when I finally watched it. What a let down!!!! Didn't find it in the least bit scary and seemed a little like a caricature of a real movie! But, many love it...…..I suppose some folks don't find Halloween scary, so each to their own little nightmare themes!*


























*The Trick r Treat merchandise is so fun!!! Sam is a cool little dude......and we had enjoyed the movie before we left...….and we thought the house was quite true to the movie, although looking back the scare zone last year was incredible...….but we hadn't seen the movie at that point so didn't fully appreciate just how good it was...….looking back at the pictures from last year we had loved that zone! And now understood some of the SA theme from then...….*










*We didn't buy anything today but had seen a few things including some tee shirts that we would get for Kyle before going home...….*

*Heading back out in the sunshine was adorable...…..it was beautiful!!!*










*We were going on The Mummy next...…..we love this ride and it has been a favourite for many years...…..we dropped my bag off in the new locker room......this really was so much better than the old lockers......although it was quiet today, but when we had gone in other times on previous trips, it did seem to work better. Of course it depends on the people using them of course!*










*The Mummy is a fabulous coaster!!! The theming and coaster element are both excellent. And you can find a nod to the old Kong ride if you look carefully.....We do still go through the EP line, even though the line is showing only 5 minutes......there`s no one in front of us and we walk straight on the front row in a few seconds...…..*

*This is a fast coaster! I always feel it faster in the mornings, but maybe that's just my imagination......but it`s so much fun......I think the fire effect was missing on one of the times we did  it this morning, but neither of us can really remember if it actually was or wasn't on now...….*

*We do Mummy four times, and get the front row each time......but I think I may try the back row again for air time...….but, hard to beat the front!!! Just an amazing ride all round!!! *

*And again, we love this area of the park......New York themed with some cool NY style music to enhance the feeling...….we were as usual, too early for the Fabulous Blues Brothers...…..they are really good fun and get everyone singing and dancing along with them...…..well worth watching if you haven't seen it before......before that show,  they do have a group of very energetic young kids who do a sing and dance routine and they love some participation from the audience....if you are feeling a little tired, they will zap you to life with the amount of energy they exude!!! Very entertaining...…..they were just setting up that area right now, but we didn't wait. *










*Looking back down the street we marvel at how quiet it is compared to last night...…..so different. *










*And of course our favourite place for pizza in the park......Louie`s...…..such good pizza!!! *










*F&F for us is another disappointment, only other disappointment is Jimmy Fallon...…..it really did let everyone that expected something more down. In our opinion of course...….some love it......we had heard many young boys of around 5 declare it Awesome!!!!! And we lost Bettlejuice for this!!! Although to be fair I think that was going anyway. *










*We purchased some bottles of water from the store in Richter Burgers......and sat and enjoyed them on the seats of the bar beside Bruce the Shark, it`s called Chez Alcatraz but we call it Bruce`s Bar......for obvious reasons...…...it`s cooler in the seats under the parapet and we can watch the world go by as we sit.....and you do see all sorts of folks in the park......every shape, colour and even Australians (Hi Matt ) It is a real melting pot of people and over the years we have met and chatted to so many from so many places in not just the US but from all over the world. And almost every one of them have been lovely.....there are always exceptions of course!! *

*The San Francisco area is beautiful...…..but F&F doesn't  seem to enhance the area here much...….not very Bay feeling...…..but Lombards building is stunning and the boats, although very familiar as they have been there forever, are very pretty...……*


















*I guess I must have pinned my hair up here in the next picture...….it was hot!! *

















*Coming up.....A little Potter, a daytime scare zone.


*


----------



## schumigirl

*
So today we were heading out of the park for lunch, so we weren't hanging around and spend the usual amount in Diagon Alley that we usually do.....but we couldn't pass and not enjoy some of the outside attractions...…..*

*It is so well done........shame there are no three storey purple buses...……that is a form of public transport I`d consider......until then....will stick to a car!!*


























*The line to have your picture taken with the conductor was long!!! So we didn't bother waiting....even though the shrunken head is an absolute giggle and very sharp......they are a good double act!!! Well worth the time if you haven't done it before. But, you have to check out the inside of the rear of the bus......identical in every way to the bus in the movie...….*


































*Wandering around the outside of Diagon Alley you can spend a little time here......between the phone box where you can dial the ministry of Magic and you can get a special message from them......some have reported not hearing anything, but anytime we have done it we have always got through to someone.....well, a message. *

*The shop frontages are nice enough, and of course there is the sign for the Leaky Cauldron...….which is supposed to be a little hidden......but it`s not really... in certain lights though it`s not always as clear...….*











*Then of course there is Kreacher...…..you have to stop by and wait for him to appear...…..you won`t have to wait too long as he appears at a set time every few moments...…..he really doesn't have the friendliest of faces, but of course everyone watches the window at 12 Grimmauld Place for his to glance out while seemingly scowling at everyone watching...……*

*Getting a picture opportunity at the door is a popular pastime too...…..*











*The area around the lagoon and looking in every direction is very beautiful...….especially on a beautiful day like today...…..*











*Looking back to London the purple bus is certainly very noticeable...…..and again, such a pretty view. And today felt so peaceful, not too many people were around...…..*










*Looking the other way you have the impressive towers of MiB……..such a good little ride too...….and some very competitive folks who ride it...….we would find that out today when we went on it...…...*










*We stood a little longer to just take in the view and surroundings......….then the fish appear........I`m always amazed there are real fish in these lagoons and lakes...…..I wouldn't have thought there was enough food to keep them sustained......and they are quite a size...…..have no clue what type of fish they are......I`m not really a fish person!!! But they are quite impressive...….and you do see them in every lagoon in Universal. *
































*

We also see the fisherman that used to be in Amity, but had been sitting behind Lombards for a while was gone...…..I would have to find out where he had gone.....it was a very cool relic of the Jaws days in the park and the statue was impressive......well, I thought so...…..*

*So we cut back to MiB as Tom loves this ride......I can take it or leave it...…..but we also wanted to cool down...….and the entrance to this ride is the coldest one around from memory...…….*

*You can ask to take the tour when going on this ride...….it`s quite a cool little thing to do and you see downstairs and have picture opportunities......if they are short staffed or incredibly busy you may not always be able to do it, but it`s worth asking. *

*So, we got in line and went to the front as there was hardly anyone in the EP line......we got put in a vehicle at the back, with one man in the front......as we were waiting he expressly asked us if we were decent...….I said huh...….he said he hoped we would try our best as he liked a high score......…..*

*He had a Clarke Griswold Tee shirt on......so, this was my thought...…….*








​*I think he was as he seemed very intense the way he grabbed the gun...…...of course, now I didn't try at all...…..didn't even lift the gun......Tom finds it hard not to be competitive so he did have a good go, if only to compensate for my obvious lack of effort...…….he made a big mistake there.....I mean come on, it`s a game!!!! *

*We lost...…...the other team I believe whooped us...…..though, there was five of them...…..*






​*So, we had done MiB and Tom said he had enjoyed that one!!! *

*Now it was time for ET.*

*We always do this ride when we are in the Studios......although to be honest, it seemed too hot to walk those extra few feet...….but we did it, and as always loved it...…….it is a much loved ride, and the aroma of the forest is very unique and fresh...….smells like a scent Yankee Candle make...…..the ride itself is simple and cute...…..then it goes a little weird when you go further into the ride...….very......colourful!!!! But, it does evoke some memories of watching the film over the years and ET was working today and actually said our name clearly...…..*

*Coming out into the heat we knew it was time to head for the exit......but through one of the scare zones first...……*


----------



## I-4Bound

Such a shame about the scare actor dinner, especially as it had been gifted to you! Loving those beautiful photos of Diagon Alley at night!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I may have put a scene on a time or three...haha, in the chair in front of Monsters Cafe!


----------



## macraven

_I look at your pictures over and over and feels like I am still in the park.....

Tom has a brilliant camera!
_
_(best present you ever bought him)_


----------



## disneyAndi14

Halloween is the best horror movie ever!! I agree, Michael Meyers is so scary!

What a nice fun morning after the crazy busy night!

The weather looks hotter than when we were there in August, and it was hot!!

I love when ET says “bye Caroline” haha! We always do this ride and never tire of it.


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> I haven't seen anyone say they had a good experience at the dining experience...…..geisha with a chainsaw????? Odd.



No, we did it twice and neither was very good. First year they did it character interaction was better though. I'm pretty sure it was just a character from the chainsaw scarezone? But I actually don't remember at all 



schumigirl said:


> Oh the walks were dreadful.....and I agree about Blumhouse…...we said we would probably do it again just to see HDD again if we were round that way and EP was a walk on...….but how could they get it so wrong with the purge!



I don't know the Purge section was awful! Maybe that movie was awful? We didn't see it because it wasn't out to rent yet, but I'm glad we skipped it in theaters/


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Such a shame about the scare actor dinner, especially as it had been gifted to you! Loving those beautiful photos of Diagon Alley at night!



It really was a shame, yes I felt bad because it had been gifted to us too. 

Thanks, I`m glad you like the pictures...…..Tom does love that camera!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I may have put a scene on a time or three...haha, in the chair in front of Monsters Cafe!



lol...….you`ve got to haven't you!!!! Simple but classic poses!!! But, fun...…..I love seeing folks making it fun......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I look at your pictures over and over and feels like I am still in the park.....
> 
> Tom has a brilliant camera!
> _
> _(best present you ever bought him)_



Thanks mac......I`m so glad you like the pictures......it does take you back doesn't it!!! 

Yes, he loves that camera and now I doubt he`ll get another camera to beat that one!!! Long as he`s happy, I`m happy...…...


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Halloween is the best horror movie ever!! I agree, Michael Meyers is so scary!
> 
> What a nice fun morning after the crazy busy night!
> 
> The weather looks hotter than when we were there in August, and it was hot!!
> 
> I love when ET says “bye Caroline” haha! We always do this ride and never tire of it.



lol.....ET is so funny!!! You hear some names pronunciation and think......what the heck was that!!! It`s a must do ride...….

We`ve gone so many months at various times and we`ve never felt heat like it...….you know when locals are complaining regularly and asking why on earth we are getting ready to go wander round the parks for hours, it`s blazing hot!!!! And yes, the morning after the night before was bliss in comparison. 

Gotta love Halloween...…..he really is the Boogey man!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> No, we did it twice and neither was very good. First year they did it character interaction was better though. I'm pretty sure it was just a character from the chainsaw scarezone? But I actually don't remember at all
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the Purge section was awful! Maybe that movie was awful? We didn't see it because it wasn't out to rent yet, but I'm glad we skipped it in theaters/



I think I remember the pictures of that one...….I`m not sure the thinking behind some of the characters...…...and yes, some are forgettable......sadly!!! 

The movie was dreadful.....but, I`m not a Purge fan at all......didn't like any of them......Tom quite likes them and will watch them all!!!! Not my thing...but.....one of my friends kids says it`s one of the best franchises around...……………..this kid has never see Halloween or Friday the 13th movies...….he`d soon change his mind as to what the best scary franchise is then...…..


----------



## schumigirl

*
Twisted Tradition scare zone is always the cool zone...….or usually is.*

*The tree branches are filled with bright orange pumpkins are aglow as soon as night falls...….they are all emblazoned with a variety of expressions and it looks beautiful when they are all lit up properly at night.*

*Last year this zone was amazing. It was the Trick r Treat zone and although we hadn't seen the movie at that point we were hugely impressed with the zone overall...….characters were fabulous and there were a lot of scares...…..this year, there were one or two scares, I think still to come for me, but generally again, not scary........but, the zone itself is so pretty...…..*











































































































*
It is a lovely zone during the day, and we did hear one comment of that all this should all be covered during the day for the sake of the kids......…..there`s always one!!!!*

*So we head out for the boats and into Citywalk………..*

*We saw Aventura in the background and had already decided we would head there tonight...…..we knew the views were amazing but hadn't heard much about the bar itself...…..we were curious to try it out later tonight.*



















*We waited a few moments for a boat...….only at first we went to the Sapphire Falls boat...…..oops!!!! Or Doh!!!!! Neither of us noticed straight away then we both realized at the same time...….wrong hotel...…….*

*So, back to the room where it had been cleaned as soon as we left. We are very lucky to have had it arranged for us that our room is done early in the morning, we can be back in the room like today around lunchtime to get changed and head back out, and it worked perfectly for us. Our room was immaculate as always. *

*So, after a big glass of Snapple each, we showered and changed we headed out to the car...…..jeez it was hot!!!! There wasn't a breath and the heat felt all consuming today......we were glad indeed we had left the park...…..*

*We jumped into the car and the outdoor temperature showed 102F.*

*Aircon was turned up to full...…….the car does cool down very quickly thankfully...….and we set off...…...I snap this as we wait for the lights, even though we are turning right.....so managed to snap this before Tom pulled out...….love being able to right turn on red in most places...…..but some folks are surprised how close to the main road some of the rides are...….but you`d never know from inside the park for most rides.*











*We head down towards Universal Boulevard and always admire the relatively recent skyline changes of previous years...…..Universal certainly had changed the scenery here recently. *










*The two new hotel complexes that are opening at the top of I Drive next year are also changing the area dramatically...…...the first one is opening next year some time and the other will soon follow...…..they are going to be large family orientated hotels with transport to Universal. They will have a more value price point too. *

*It would be lovely to think the rest of that end of I Drive would tidy itself up a little too when these new hotels are up and running......it is looking so run down in areas, with the cheap looking tourist tat stores and many others that look so rundown and some are downright tacky. *



















*Lunch today was somewhere new for us...….and it was a bargain venue apparently...…..I can do cheap and cheerful despite some who are of the opinion that I can`t...…….lol......*

*We had been told about this place by a friend who eats at the Downtown one a lot...…….so that was good enough for us...…….*

*Beth`s Burgers is on Universal Boulevard, down past where the Convention Centre is and in a strip mall in the same area as Publix...….there`s also an NYPD pizza place here too...…..we wanted to go there at some point too, but for today we would try Beth`s. *











*We loved her very clever tagline, as they had won several awards for their burgers...…..*






​
*We went in and were immediately drawn to how local it felt...…...we must have stood out like sore thumbs as tourists...….lol.....but we received a very warm welcome as we walked in and looked intently at the surroundings and the menu on a huge board on the wall...……..*

















*This could take a while!!!!! So much choice!!!! *

*They have single, double and triple burger options......a whole load of free toppings and then a massive selection of optional toppings that are charged for....we both decided today to go for a single burger...….I went for lettuce, tomato, jalapenos and spicy pineapple sauce with sweet potato fries...….Tom opted for also lettuce, tomato but added raw onions, mayo, American cheese and a fried egg served with regular fries...*

*You pay and give your name and then they bring it over when ready...…..we also had two fountain soda`s which are refillable......Tom had sprite and I went for fanta……….and all for a bargain $21 exactly before tip......excellent price for a lunch. *










*We chose a booth and sat and waited for our lunch...….everyone`s food looked gorgeous...…..and we sneaked a peek at everyone`s who went past us......we were also struck by just how busy this place was.....and it looked a fun place to go at night as they had live music too...…..*

*They did have a full bar, but as I was driving we abstained and stuck to sodas. *


































*You can`t really see the actual burger, but they are tucked away under all the other stuff...…….and my goodness they were so good!!!! And usually I don't eat the bun on any burger, but this one was a sweet roll...….and so, so good!!!! *

*The meat was tasty and we thoroughly enjoyed every morsel...…..Tom was genuinely surprised when he saw my bun disappear too...…..*

*Tom`s regular fries were amazing.....and better than the sweet potato fries which although they were good, his were better...…...I would get regular fries next time......and there would be a next time, we had loved this place. *

*It was such a friendly place, staff were chatty and made you feel welcome. So add that to good food and you`ve got a winner!!!! *

*Back out to the car, but first we nipped into Publix for a few items, since it was right there...…...we didn't get much, just some items for our room that needed topping up...…*

*We liked this car!!! We liked it a lot...….*

















*And today it was my turn behind the wheel...……….*





​


*I am a very safe driver ...………….I even still keep my advanced driving certificate up to date......Tom`s lapsed I believe...…...so no issues there...….he does on occasion...….very occasionally, try to press the invisible brake pedal on the passenger side of every car!!!!! He gets a glare when he does that...…*










*
I am a big believer in this though...…………….I adore driving and love fast cars more...…..*






​*Tom knows how lucky he is...………*


*Up next...….Aventura Rooftop Bar...…………………...*


----------



## pattyw

Too funny about the Michael Myers mask! Kyle got you! 

Beautiful pictures as always!

Beth's Burgers looks good! You always find some gems!! Adding it to our list!!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Too funny about the Michael Myers mask! Kyle got you!
> 
> Beautiful pictures as always!
> 
> Beth's Burgers looks good! You always find some gems!! Adding it to our list!!



They got me good that day!!! Tom distracted me while Kyle put the mask on and waited for me!!!! I`m such a wimp with that mask!!! 

Thank you, Tom does love taking pictures thankfully!! 

Beth`s really is worth a visit......nice and clean and good food with excellent service......we`ll definitely go back there...….


----------



## schumigirl

*So, once we were on our way we took a detour to Bed Bath and Beyond and picked up some things that I have no memory of whatsoever......I know towels were in there somewhere to go in newly done downstairs bathroom, but I`m sure there was more!!*

*Quick jump into Mall at Millenia to pick up an item for a friend who had ordered something from the Apple store...…of course we didn't just go to that store......we ended up wandering around, but for the first time didn't actually buy anything...….but we knew we`d be back...……*

*By the time we got back home we were ready for a snooze and a cold drink...….so Tom went down to Club Lounge for some cokes and Sprites as our Snapple was finished and I went for some ice...…..those drinks were welcome...…..we ended up not having a snooze as suddenly we weren't tired......always the way!!!*

*So around 4.30 we went down to Club Lounge and had a lovely relaxing time chatting and the time passed before we knew it...….it was still fairly quiet and once food and alcohol was gone everyone disappeared......well, most did. We stayed a little longer as we were in no rush to go anywhere......we were just wandering over to Aventura to check out the bar. But, we were loving chatting to the staff...….we really do know them so well and they are lovely so we always enjoy a good chat. Time passes so quickly...…..*

*But, we eventually left and wandered over to Sapphire Falls via the business and conference centre, then crossed over to Aventura...….I really wasn't sure what we were going to make of this place.*











































*They have made the landscape quite nice on the way in and no denying it looks impressive being that it`s tall and all glass.....hard to go wrong with that look really...…..but, as we entered we immediately felt it was quite a cold hotel...…..very stark and austere looking......I won`t post many of the downstairs area as there are some in the Aventura thread but just to give you an idea of why we felt as we felt...…..*









*It was however, immaculately clean.*

































*So, up to the rooftop bar. We got in the supposed express elevator, only it did actually stop. Not sure why. But our fellow guests with us said so much for Express...…*

*We got out and wandered around a little.....and no doubt the views were lovely...…..*


















*You can really see how big the new Universal Orlando hotels are going to be in the next picture...………*










































*You can see such iconic objects as the Tower of Terror, Epcot Globe, Space Mountain and The Contemporary. It was quite the sight to see in the distance......and the other way you can see the City of Orlando and beyond......you can clearly see a beautiful white church belonging to Latter Day Saints which is a little the other way too.*

*We went to sit down on the comfortable seats around the outside but when we sat down, not only was it blowing a gale, but the seats were wet......all of them......so we moved to the bar, I don't think our waitress was very happy when we told her why we were moving, but although the bar seats were busy, someone had just moved so we managed to get a seat.*

*That TV is far too small for a bar this size.*










I have to say the bar staff were lovely. They were friendly and chatty and passed the time nicely.

I cannot remember what cocktail Tom ordered, but I went for the Almost Sangria...….there was almost alcohol in it!!!! Weakest cocktail I have ever tasted......and the herb she had put in kept crumbling, so I was picking fresh but dried herb out of my mouth......not nice. Tom`s was nice enough though...….just wouldn't be in his top 50!

It was very blowy up here...…..


















*There is something lacking up here...….I think it`s atmosphere. There isn't any. And I`m not sure why as the staff, as I said were genuinely very friendly and it was a nice enough bar...….just lacked some colour and...……...something.*

*We hadn't eaten so we had a look at the food choices...…..I`m not a fan of Bao buns, so we ended up choosing a sautéed shrimp dish...…...meantime we asked her what rum they had as long as it wasn't spiced rum and she said she had Myers...….so we ordered two rum, ginger beers and limes...….while we waited for our little shrimp dish to try...……*

*Meanwhile we asked her what rum she had anything except Spiced Rum which we aren't keen on in this mix, so she had Myers, we asked for two rums, ginger beer and lime...…..no problem...…..and they were slightly better, but not overly strong...…..*


















*And we were still waiting on our paltry little shrimp dish...……..*

*We were finished our drinks when it finally arrived almost 45 minutes to an hour later......…..I`m not sure it was worth waiting for...…..we hadn't noticed really how long we had waited as we were admiring the view and chatting...….but that is too long to wait for such a small dish. *










*I think, it was $18??? Not sure really......but our immediate thought was StrongWater do much better food and although this was just alright, we had forgotten what we had ordered and by the time it arrived we didn't feel like it anymore...…..however the shrimp were nice enough. Just not great...…..or very warm. *

*By now it was getting dark and we were looking forward to seeing the views. *









*Night views and Strongwater Bar up next...…..*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I'm coming out of lurkdom and finally commenting on your wonderful trip reports.  They made me long to be able to take the dh and 2 boys.  I was there 2 years ago with our adult dd and we had a blast.  I have been trying to convince the dh that we need to take the boy there as they all ( him included ) would absolutely love Universal.  It doesn't help that we are Canadian and our dollar is very low and honestly...life stuff happens that always takes our holiday funds away.  OH well...maybe next year.  So i live vicariously through your trip reports!!!!  

So far, it sounds like your having a wonderful trip minus a few hiccups.  I can't wait to hear and read more

P.S  I really don't like scary movies...as much as the dh and boys enjoy them, I don't think I could do the HHN. And I know they would LOVE to do it!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm coming out of lurkdom and finally commenting on your wonderful trip reports.  They made me long to be able to take the dh and 2 boys.  I was there 2 years ago with our adult dd and we had a blast.  I have been trying to convince the dh that we need to take the boy there as they all ( him included ) would absolutely love Universal.  It doesn't help that we are Canadian and our dollar is very low and honestly...life stuff happens that always takes our holiday funds away.  OH well...maybe next year.  So i live vicariously through your trip reports!!!!
> 
> So far, it sounds like your having a wonderful trip minus a few hiccups.  I can't wait to hear and read more
> 
> P.S  I really don't like scary movies...as much as the dh and boys enjoy them, I don't think I could do the HHN. And I know they would LOVE to do it!!!!



  along Pumpkin1172..........

I’m so glad you came out of lurkdom and posted!!! 

I hear you on the exchange rate........ours sucks too and has done for a while.........we remember the days we used to get $2 to our £1.....those were good days!!! 

You’ll get there........I’m sure you will........yep, life stuff does get in the way. Your kids will love it when you do go.....but how lovely you were there with your daughter. Bet that was a wonderful trip........

Lol on HHN!!! Yes, it’s not for everyone.......I see your kids are 14 and 16.......they absolutely would adore the event.......maybe you need to start building up and aim to go.........lol.......you’d love it!!! 

 But,  thank you for the compliments, it’s lovely to read and I’m so glad you are enjoying it........and hope you enjoy the rest.......one or two “hiccups” still to come, but it was a fabulous trip.........look forward to seeing you post some more..........


----------



## schumigirl

*I`ve deleted my pm`s and forget who asked me a very particular question about Aventura...…..*

*Could you please resend and I`ll find out if I can for you...….sorry for the late reply, I forgot!!!

Or alternatively we have the Stickies at the top of the page if you`d like to ask there......*


----------



## angryduck71

I'm finally caught up again!  I meant to comment a few posts back, but you can count Davy as one that actually loves the Jimmy Fallon ride.  He didn't want to go on it, but we did during the VIP tour and he ended up loving it.


----------



## schumigirl

*When nightfall arrived it truly was beautiful up there......the lights from the surrounding hotels alone were pretty, but seeing everything around lit up was a sight to see...….this really was the highlight of our time up in the rooftop bar. *


































*This space bemused us a little...….I could imagine they would use it for events and have it filled up with tables and guests as an extra area adjacent to the bar, but right now it looked like a wasted space...….*










*We could also see the MK fireworks when they started....the bar staff will tell everyone when they do begin although they are hard to miss...….and very beautiful they are too even from the distance. You can see them clearly too. *

*We were done after the fireworks...…..I didn't think we would come back up here throughout our stay. It was nice, but not fun nor was it special...….but, with that, it was busy enough...……*

*Tom looked at me and I looked at him and both said the same thing...……..Strongwater Bar……*

*This really is our favourite bar in the whole of Universal Orlando resort...…..it is special and we adore going there. 

We head down in the elevator and walk over the short distance to Sapphire......and we again remark, although we aren't staying here yet this visit, it does feel as much a home resort to us as RPR does...….very welcoming hotel. *

*Few minutes later we are strolling into the bar which is fairly quiet tonight...…..*

*Although we know most of the staff enough for them to remember our names every visit, they treat everyone as special...….we love to people watch and watch how folks interact with others so seeing a genuine care for guests is nice to see...….*

*Tom goes out to take a few pictures of the view from here too...……love this view!!! *










*So, we have Brittany taking care of us tonight...…..she knows our faces as we are in there a lot, and we had commented she had never taken care of us before, but she had and it was just as the  hotel hadn't long opened...…...she remembered who we were with that night and then I did remember it was her......she is such a lovely girl and knows her rums too......as they all do. *

*Tom was doing a rum flight tonight...….and asked Brittany for her and Lenny to make the choice...…he knew it would be lovely whichever ones they chose......he did mention a few he liked to give them an idea...…..he has done more than a few rum tastings in here over the last two years, but they have so many rums, I doubt they`ll ever run out of choices...……*

*My choice was simple. Rum Revival...…...loved this cocktail...……..*


















*They were all lovely...…..mine especially as I prefer a cocktail over straight rum usually...…...Tom`s choices were good ones......he had tried one of them before but the other two were new and he enjoyed them all. And of course you do get the story of the rums from the Captain which are always interesting, if you like rum...….*

*We were hungry now...…..the shrimp hadn't even filled a corner between the two of us...…...so we went through the menu and we have tried everything now except the vegetarian options...…..so we went for Choripapa and Caribbean Ceviche which is our favourite of all the ceviches……..*

*The choripapa is basically potato confit and chicken chorizo with a few added ingredients and a couple of sauces...…..very nice...…...and the Caribbean ceviche has shrimp, scallops and grouper with various ingredients and coconut cream which we love!!! *



















*We happily shared these between us and they were delicious...…..and Brittany was able to stop by and chat a few times.....the food here is on another level......the chef Carlos, who we hadn't met yet, takes incredible pride in his menu and changes and updates it regularly......so at times the online menu is a little out of date...….*

*We hadn't ever eaten anything here we didn't like......and even Kyle liked it in here....it is of tremendous quality and portions aren't tiny, they are very shareable, but not huge. So you can taste a few options over an evening and they are very well priced for the portions you do get. *

*Tom was happily getting through his flight so I ordered a special......and I can`t remember the name......it was a HHN special, although you can ask for it throughout the year...…..Brittany said I could try it and if I didn't like it have something else...….just remembered the name, it was called the Witch Doctor...…….*

*It was lovely...…...*

*If it has rum in it now, I`ll usually like it...…….Tom marvels how a few years ago I would never choose rum as an option...….but now we have a vast rum collection at home alongside our other liquors or as we call them in the UK, spirits….…......some of them we had managed to bring back safely from Orlando well wrapped up in bubble wrap and clothes...…thankfully!!!! *











*When we were just about done, Brittany very kindly brought over two drinks on her to see what we thought of them......they were rather unusually pumpkin spice flavoured rums...….and they were lovely......I wouldn't order one usually, but as an ending to the evening they were just perfect and we thought it was so kind of her...…..*










*By now we were whooped...…….we had enjoyed a few drinks tonight, but they had been so spread out over the evening......we didn't even feel tipsy which was ideal as we had to walk back over to RPR...…..this was where our room in SF was ideal...…...not so far to walk!!! *

*We thank and pay Brittney and make sure she knows how grateful we are and tell her we`ll see her soon...…….*

*The walk over is so quiet, we don't even see a security guard tonight, but we know they are around.....and we usually do, it`s never empty even during the night, there are always folks rumbling around...….quite reassuring…….t`s just weird how massive it is back there and to see no one, it feels a bit like a famous hotel from the Shining...….......*






​
*I had spooked myself once muttering "redrum.....redrum" wandering past the empty and massive ballrooms......and we ran into someone...….lol.....served me right!!!! *

*But, it was very quiet tonight...…..and before long we were upstairs...……*

*Turndown had been of course, and had left us extra water...….and had left us a towel animal on the bed with a lovely little note.....I didn't take a picture as we were shattered, we carefully moved it to the side and would take a pic tomorrow...….they had left the room with the lights dimmed too which is always lovely to come home to. *

*For now, it was a lot of water, well not too much as we didn't want to be up all night...…..and then we were out for the count. I believe it was around midnight again by the time we put the lights out. *


*Tomorrow was IOA...….and forecast was even hotter!!!!*


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I'm finally caught up again!  I meant to comment a few posts back, but you can count Davy as one that actually loves the Jimmy Fallon ride.  He didn't want to go on it, but we did during the VIP tour and he ended up loving it.



lol...….well someone`s got to love it!!!! I`m glad he enjoys it though, always good when you don't expect to like something and you do!!!! 

Glad you`re all caught up...….always enjoy reading your comments...…..


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> .I didn't refuse as it was so nice of them, but I felt such a mess between the heat and the clamped down hair!! But, heyho……….



We are our own worst critics! All I see is a wonderful couple with brilliant smiles have a great time.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> We are our own worst critics! All I see is a wonderful couple with brilliant smiles have a great time.



Thank you so much!!! I agree though, we really are our worst critics!


----------



## schumigirl

​
*I think we may be that friend!!!!! *

*Someone asked us yesterday how many pictures we took on this trip alone...…...a lot!!! But, they`re  memories...…!!!*


*Again we were wakened really early...….so thought we might as well get up...….we always like the idea of sleeping later and not going out as early, but it never happens. I would love to sleep till 10am or even later, but I think I was around 19 last time that happened and I had been out till 3am!!! I miss the 80`s at times...…..amazing music and the most colourful and vibrant clothes you can imagine...….so much fun!!!! *






​
*So, up and showered and all before 7.30am!!!! I was starving this morning...…...and strangely so was Tom...….that man very rarely says he`s hungry, never mind starving...….so we were downstairs before we knew it today...…..and again the lounge was very quiet...….usually we were a little later down and thought we might have missed the rush, but no rush this morning...….*

*Tom enjoyed his usual croissants and honey and I had my usual too, added in some little mini donuts and some coffee and we were set...….after spending a little time chatting as is usual for us, we were heading back up to get our sunscreen on and as we went in we realized we had forgotten to put the tv off, and again the same cheerful woman was informing us it was indeed going to be blazing hot today...….we did wonder at this point how much hotter could it get!!!*

*We love the walk to IOA...……and as soon as we left the cold of the building the blast of heat hits us like a brick in the face!!!! But, we loved this heat all the same...…...and realized it was only around 8.45am...…..weather girl had been correct...…..*

*The walk to the parks is very pretty......and our camera finally unfogged so we could take a picture of the beautiful Sapphire Falls. Never fails to impress.....although Aventura looming over the rooftop does change the picture perfect image somewhat. *










*It is a beautiful walk and plenty of shade which is appreciated this morning......you can really feel the immense heat when you do come out of the shade of the trees......and we pass a family who are running, yes, running back to the hotel.....they aren't jogging they have forgotten something......and I cannot imagine in this heat even breaking into a fast stroll never mind running with bags and 3 children!!!! *










*The park had already opened when we got to the gates, and there was quite a line, not huge but everyone was hugged towards the gates closest whereas there were staff further back with no one...….they were calling for folks to go to them, but some didn't notice...…..we walked straight over to a lady and avoided any line...…..and straight in to the store to cool down already...…….I actually had sweat on my face and we were only at the entrance...…..*

*We did wander around and spent a little time before we went back out into the blazing heat...…..we did think we want to stay in the parks most of the day today, but we would rethink that one as the day wore on...…..*

*Port of Entry is a classic. So beautiful and the music is appropriate somehow...….the vibrancy of the colours on the individually designed buildings are something to see......very pretty...….*


















*We were heading to The Hulk, but stopped to take a few pictures...…..Confisco Grill often gets passed by people just wanting to get into the parks......it is a lovely little restaurant. Sometimes folks can`t see past mythos in IOA but CG is better in many ways to us...….menu is lovely and never had  a bad meal here in all our years visiting.....service is very friendly usually. And beautifully cool inside......not freezing cold like Mythos always is......which can be nice at first, but I have been known to end up shivering with cold in there and go outside for a while to warm up...….it is that cold!!!! We planned to have lunch in Confisco Grill today. *










*It wasn't deserted today, but this picture certainly gives you the idea that no one is around...…….it is lovely to go down and have a look around the lagoon from any of the vantage points......and I think today we really wanted to just find shade...…*









*The Hulk. *

*One of the finest coasters around...…..we loved this one and this was the first "big" coaster I ever went on...…..I don't count Indiana Jones or Space Mountain in Disneyland Paris...….although they were fun at the time!!! Many years ago...….but this one I had yearned to go on our first year visiting...….and regretted the whole year that I didn't have the nerve...…...so when I did go on it the following year I was proud I had found the courage and never looked back......the bigger the better now as far as I was concerned...…..of course Tom and Kyle have always loved them, so they were glad I would now be joining them on rides like this...…….*

*We always ask for the front row, we just prefer the views...…..rather than looking at the back of the seat in front...…..and we did that today...….front row and we loved it......the take off is amazing on this one........and the first half of the ride we love......the latter stages of the ride are so twisty for me, I could get off half way through if I`m honest...…..but with that, sometimes it`s a one and done for me.....other times I can do it twice......Kyle could do it 30 times in a row, but he`s young!!!! It is a fabulous ride...…..and today was a one and done. *











*We do our usual Dr Doom a few times...….we both love this ride, and it is still the only ride that Tom is even the slightest bit worried about......but he still loves it...…..and then Spiderman...….we go on this one 3 times today, it`s such a good ride...….very similar to TF but I don't like that one at all......and it makes me a little woozy, whereas Spiderman never has made me feel like that...…..*











*We buy two bottles of water from our usual bit and we go sit and drink them in the shade...…..we always try to drink plenty of water while we are in Florida.....especially on days like this...….you can get free cups of water from most places, but we were sticking to bottles as we can easily drink a whole one in one gulp it seemed...….*










*Next stop is Toon Lagoon......another area filled with colour and plenty of picture opportunities...…..and lots of water splashing around...….we did try and get a few splashes from it today...…….*


























*Bilge Barges is a ride we only go on when we are in the parks purely doing water rides and then heading back home. This one drenches you to the bone......the water comes in over the top of you in places, and if you are directly under the deluge you will be soaked.....even putting your feet up in front of you won`t make a difference.....your feet will be drenched too!!! *










*So, not today for us...…..but we do head down to Me Ship the Olive...….love this little area down here...…*










*Not quite sure why my eyes are closed in this one!!*










*One of our favourite things to do, yes, I know it`s sad...…...but we love to see folks getting soaked on this....especially if they aren't expecting it.....so, this little bridge is an ideal bridge to watch some unsuspecting folks getting drenched. The water does come out of this with some force...at this bit...….*

*We see one couple, just the two of them on the barge.....and they face us as they hurl towards the unseen deluge about to drench them......the lady sees us and waves....we wave back and try not to look as if we are laughing at them as they both scream in shock at the copious amounts of water falls on them from behind!!!!! It was funny...…...she must have called us a few names when she realized we could see what was coming...…..are we bad!!!! *









*We must have stood there for around 20 minutes and laughed a lot!!!! It was also in the shade which was lovely...…...we see a couple look at us and they wander down...….they look to see what we are looking at then wander back...….maybe it didn't seem as interesting to them, but we loved it!!!! And I knew Kyle would love to see this bit again too in December...…..some people still did the water rides even when it was cooler!!! Not me...…..I wont even go on Jurassic Park ride in our December trips...…..*

*We walk around the path towards the path overlooking the lagoon again, it really is cute down here and very few people wander down here......usually......but today soon as we got down we were "followed" by what seemed like loads of people, the reality was, it was only around 5 people...….but there`s usually no one here......*


















*Mythos does look resplendent sitting on the lagoon...…..it is an impressive building and beautiful on the inside...….food for us in there has always been a hit and a miss, and too many misses recently, so won't be going back for a while. But, it`s somewhere you should try if you`ve never been as many people love it...…*


























*Coming up...…..Potter and Lunch......eventually...……*


----------



## I-4Bound

My son is one of those crazies who rides Dudley Do Right in December! Last year, he rode it while we were all standing by wearing gloves! Teenagers....


----------



## schumigirl

*We leave the relative tranquility of this little area and we head round to Kong...….last day we were here it was down, and we do like to ride it now and again....it`s not a ride we have to do every time…….and we do see today it is open...….and barely a line......but we still use EP as we prefer the seats to the rea of the vehicle and with EP you are "usually" seated in the back few rows...….not always of course, never any guarantees, I was sure we`d wander back through the full line someday, but today we use the EP line.*


*You do miss out quite a lot on the short route, and it is a line that's worth seeing if the queue isn't too long...….we had done the full line and enjoyed the SA surprising you......some don't of course, but we love getting scared!!!!*











*That`s about all you see from the Express line...….we wander round and there`s a couple of folks in front of us, and as we get up we are being loaded into the vehicle immediately...….it wasn't too busy so we set off straight away. And we don't get Jinks as a "driver" this time...…..*

*It`s a decent ride, but keep your mouth closed, you do get splashed at times and it`s water of course, but you are supposed to imagine it`s something else depending on the scene at the time...…*

*It`s an alright ride...….Kong at the end is cool!!!! Take your glasses off at this part as he is real...….*

*Back out into the sunshine...…..oh wow, it was tremendously hot by now...…..*

*We have a quick bash on Jurassic Park ride...…..again, no real line so we get on the boat that is sitting as we walk in...…..it`s maybe just over half full......and off we go...…...this is a nice ride. It is so calm and peaceful at the beginning and then you get the excitement of the full blown drop that we love so much.....the lady in front of us is clearly not happy doing this ride......as we are doing the slow ascent she is starting to panic and I pray she doesn`t try to get up or we`ll be stopping.....and once we have dropped, which is amazing...... and then slowing down the lady who maybe early 30`s is crying and yelling at her husband she knew she`d hate it...….she was genuinely upset and I can only imagine the ear bashing he was going to get for that!!!! Thing is he was doing his best not to laugh...…..oh dear!!!! Have never seen anyone cry come off of that before!! *

*Next stop is Potter...…..yep, it is amazing......and we marvel every single time...…..it is the most incredibly themed area we have seen as is Diagon Alley in the Studios side...….but there is something about the Castle that is so impressive...….they have done an amazing job with both parks.*


















*We go on FJ once today...….it was deserted...….we were on a vehicle on our own which I couldn't remember happening before….it was fun, but that last swooping bit into the castle always seems to knock me a little.....I can`t close my eyes like some people can when it hits, closing eyes makes it worse for me, I have to be able to focus on something...…..so, another one and done for us today. Tom never minds I can`t do them a load of times some days, he`d be happy just wandering around the parks, doing the rides weren't an essential part of the day anymore. But, it is nice, especially to do them together...…..I tell him I wouldn't mind if he went back on his own, but he prefers when it`s both of us...….*

*People are drawn to the cool today...….it is quite busy in the shady side of the street...…..usually we see an equal mix of crowds sprawled across the walkway, but not today....*


























*The cranes building the new Potter ride aren't pretty, that's for sure...….but the ride when finished is going to be amazing!!! There was quite a long line for butterbeer as always, I don't think even now, a lot of people realize they could go inside and get one...…..I don't really like butterbeer at all......do quite like the fudge which is odd as I don't really like fudge!!! But, a little goes a long way, it is so sweet!!! *

*Instead of butterbeer we prefer pumpkin fizz...….again, it is quite sweet so we tend to share one between us.....but, we wont be having butterbeer again. I`m glad we tried it, but don't really like it. *

*The Three Broomsticks is a lovely place to either have a drink or get some food. We usually just have a drink as the food isn't to our taste......but it is a fabulous place and if you look and listen up the stairs you can usually see and hear some stuff!!! *

*We don't feel like a drink today but we do go in to cool down a little...…..and it is very refreshing to do just that. *










*The rooftops look so pretty with the snow on top, and last December we had seen the bird come out of this tower, well Kyle had spotted it, and we hadn't ever seen it since......we did look every time though.*










*And I did love the fake but very realistic smoke coming out of the chimneys...….*


















*HoneyDukes is a wonderful little store...….but usually very busy and today was no different...….and there were some very excitable children in here today!!!! I think it was their first visit and they pointed out every little item to their equally excited parents......I think I forget sometimes what it is to see it for the first time......we still get excited to see it all and we`ve visited hundreds of times...…it was cute though!!! *











*In addition to fudges and all the various candies, they had their themed cupcakes which were gorgeous...…..*


























*We don't make any purchases today as we are going to be eating lunch soon......but, it is tempting!!! I think Kyle would have enjoyed the witches hat as it was chocolate......he does love a chocolate cupcake.....well, loves anything chocolate......lol...…*

*Gotta love the fake train!!!! *










*We have a wander round to The Mystic Fountain, but he was asleep today. Gently snoring away we walked past him and into the area behind the fountain that very few ramble to either...…..of course Sindbad Show was closing, so goodness knows what kind of changes they`ll make here in the future......so we had to have a look and see it for what it was before it did change beyond recognition...…..*










*
It is beautiful...…..and incredibly peaceful...….there really are some precious places around the parks if you step a little off the main walkways...…*

























































*I don't think we saw another soul the whole time we were back here today...….we spent maybe 25 minutes in this little area alone...…

We headed back out and the fountain was now awake, and teasing a small boy about his football team...….he is very funny and of course the boy was delighted when the fountain splashed and soaked him...…..his parents, not so much!!! 


Continued in next post...…...
*


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> My son is one of those crazies who rides Dudley Do Right in December! Last year, he rode it while we were all standing by wearing gloves! Teenagers....



lol...….teenagers are the definite exception!!!! He had gloves on too!!!! Wow...….I`d be freezing!!!!! 

They have a logic all of their own...……

Not for me, I wont even go on the water rides if it`s under 85F!!!! I`m such a wimp...….


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we left the Fountain and I decided "we" were hungry...…..although I think Tom was ready for some food too...…*

*We wandered though Seuss and didn't go on any of them today...….so it was straight on to Confisco Grill...…..*

*It is such a pretty restaurant, the décor is lovely throughout and it is cool!!!!! It is so welcome to be in the cool, as it is actually hotter than the sun outside today...….everyone looked uncomfortable and bothered...….and quite a few sights of irritation in some families...….and a look of resigned drudgery in others.....surely folks couldn't be this unhappy in such a beautiful place...….but, then again, it was boiling hot.*












*We were seated immediately, and we the lady who we always seem to get said hello to us as we passed...….we should have asked if we could move to one of her tables...….we do like her a lot...…but we were seated now and had been given menu`s...…..it wasn't busy at all today.*

*I mentioned earlier how the service in here was always exceptional, well today it wasn't just as perfect. The guy who was looking after us didn't seem very friendly at all, but he was pleasant...….I think we are so used to top notch service wherever we go it`s always a surprise when we don't get the same level from everyone...….*

*We ordered sodas while we decided and weren't offered any bread rolls today.....not really a problem as meals are very filling here......but it was usually served and everyone around us had some.*

*As we waited to decide a lady approached us and asked if we remembered her from a previous year...….I was so sorry, but I didn't recall her at all!!! She then went into detail when and where it was......if I do forget something or someone this usually jump starts my memory, but I couldn't place meeting this lady at all......she told us Kyle was with us and what we had spoke about......I again apologized and said my memory must be getting foggy......she seemed a little put out, but I just didn't remember. And I felt bad. Tom then said oh you were with your two kids who were going to go on the Hulk for the first time!!!! Where he remembered that from I have no clue...…..I still didn't!!!! But we had met her and she was happy Tom could remember......lol.....we asked how her trip was going and stuff like that as our waiter appeared to take our order...….she was just leaving anyway.....but I still have no recollection, but she knew us!!! This wasn't the only time this trip that would happen...……*











*So, we order our food and I as always say I`m allergic to MSG...….I always tell them this and it`s never an issue as I always have the same dish, chicken and shrimp sandwich and fries with a side of jalapeno........Tom orders ribs and fries today. I had already devoured one soda and ask for another...….and we wait.....usually our drinks are topped up regularly, but not today...….so I ask again...….and wait...….eventually he does come and top it up. *

*Food takes forever...…..I had seen a sandwich sit on the counter top in the kitchen for ages and wonder if it`s mine.....our waiter has been absent for ages....and by now I am getting very restless......mainly because I am starving!!! "Hangry" is a real thing!!!! *​









*Eventually the food turns up...…..Tom`s is quite cool but you could argue it was edible, and my fries aren't ready...…..really!!!! We had waited almost 40 minutes at this point...….he says they`ll be a few minutes.....and this isn't our waiter either, he is lovely and very apologetic...….so I say yep no problems....I`m just glad to see food!!!!*




















*I eat a couple of shrimp straight away and they are very cool...….then I cut into the chicken and an electric saw couldn't have cut through it......it was solid and bone dry and very cool. The bun was hard as though it were a few days old, it wasn't, it just felt that way.*

*I was annoyed. Tom was eating his but I could see he wasn't enjoying it especially after hew how poor mine was......at that the manager came over to check everything was ok as it was an allergy dish......it had an orange label attached to our order...…..she could see I was mid trying to saw through the chicken...….when I did cut a piece off you could see there wasn't a bit of moisture in it.*

*I told her no it wasn't good......she could see what it was like and told me it had been cooked through in a separate area to avoid any cross contamination....and that was why it had taken longer.....but I pointed out again it as grossly overcooked and had no moisture left in it.....I think it had been overcooked and left to sit out for a long time. I still hadn't seen our waiter at this point.*

*She was lovely and very apologetic, she offered to have something else cooked for me I said I`d eat a bit of Tom`s ribs....but she of course said she wasn't sure if I could...….at that the fries appeared......I said I`d just eat them...…..but, they were the palest fries I had ever seen and not at all palatable...…I ate two of them. I never have to send food back and couldn't even remember a time I had anywhere in Florida. I hated having to do it. *

*Again, she was so apologetic and was offering an alternative. We politely declined but were grateful for her offer...….Tom was finished his by now and hadn't really enjoyed it, most of the fries were left. At that our waiter came back and said he was sorry that things weren't good......then he tells us he was having the worst day too. I knew he looked a little miserable when we first saw him...….but, not good. What do you say to that.*

*They took the meal and the drinks off the check so we just paid for Tom`s meal. Yes, we could have had another meal made up, but by now I just wanted to go somewhere else...….we had told her we had eaten here many times and have always enjoyed the food and we would of course come back...….I always get the same thing so I`m not sure if they have changed the recipe or an ingredient as we have never had that before...…..*

*So, we paid for Tom`s meal and we left...…..Tom was concerned I was hungry, but didn't feel too bad right now, but I did say I wanted to go to Margaritaville for Lava Lava Shrimp...…..Tom decided that sounded like a fabulous idea!!!!*

*So, Margaritaville it was...…….*

*We sat at the bar and our favourite barman Greg was working......they have a great team working the bar and we always enjoy sitting up there instead of at the regular dining tables...…..he asks if we need some time and is most surprised when I say nope, we know what we`re having......I order my blackberry margarita and Lava shrimp and Tom had a beer as we were staying onsite tonight...…no driving for either of us...….*

*I can smile now as I have my favourite cocktail, well one of them, and spicy shrimp is on the way...…….*



















*The shrimp arrived very quickly I was glad to say...…..it`s a little spicy with the sauce and there`s some shredded lettuce underneath, and it is quite filling...and totally delicious!!*









*
It really was gorgeous...…..and I was so ready for it when it did arrive...….Tom did have one or two but most of it I ate...…..I wish we had just come here in the first place. We never mind what we pay for any meal regardless of cost, as long as we enjoy it......I detest sending food back and will usually do anything to avoid doing that, but the chicken was totally inedible. A real disappointment from Confisco Grill. But, they did take off the cost at an attempt to put it right, and we will genuinely go back there again as that is the first poor meal from them.*

*We then pay our check here despite being so tempted to have another one of those gorgeous margaritas...….and we head back out to scorching afternoon and head back home...……*

*Citywalk didn't look too busy at all today...….and we definitely weren't heading back into the park as we had considered, it was just too hot....and we had plenty more days to go!! *











*The walk back home is beautiful, and even at our very slow pace today it didn't take very long......and we stopped to take a few pictures on the way....*


























*We got back into our room ready to melt almost...…..*

*Our usual housekeeper was on days off, so we had another lady...….she had either changed or removed the towel animal from last night and put this on the bed for me...…...it was cute!!!!*











*We had a quick shower and changed into fresh clothes....although we did plan a pool night tonight, but we were first going down to the Club Lounge for a couple of hours beforehand......we just planned to have a lazy night, and sitting chatting to the lovely folks in there was just about perfect.....*

*And it was. The crew tonight were fabulous and we had a real giggle with them......and we couldn't believe the time passed so quickly......we had a couple of glasses of wine each and nothing to eat in there as we wanted to eat by the pool bar later...…..well, that was the plan...….*

*At around 7pm we headed up to get into our swimming things...….and headed back down to the pool...…..I had to say it didn't look great......blazing hot, but very, very cloudy...…..*

*Pool was quiet and we got loungers by our favourite area...…...*










*We saw these cute little guys wander past following their mother...….watching them tentatively plunge into the pool was so funny...….but they all made it......one of the young lads in Club used to work the pool and was telling us most of them won`t make it as the wild cats usually get them. Shame. *










*We order a cocktail each and sit back and enjoy them...….the movie is going to be rubbish tonight so I`m not bothered about watching that.....can`t remember what it was even...…….and I think Tom ordered a sangria, and I ordered the frozen sangria...….Tom`s was better!!!! *












*We had just about finished our drinks when we felt a little rain......just a little though and it soon went off, but the breeze was building up...….we knew what that meant.........then, yep, within a few minutes the dreaded whistle blew...…..lightning. We were being cleared out of the pool. We hadn't even got our costumes wet tonight...…*

*We finished our drinks, well, what was left of them and went back inside and up to get changed into regular clothes...…...as it was raining we would just go to Jake`s to eat...……always happy to go there! *

*We love it in here...…...some of the staff know us and it`s always nice to be in here...…..food and service are always top notch...….we get seated immediately.....no wait as it is quiet...…*











*As we are reading our menus the table next to us had two ladies who are quite loud and talking about all things, Bambi...….yep, Bambi......now I cry at sad movies all the time...….but this woman was discussing how her six year old daughter was traumatized when she watched it and she wished she`d never shown it to her...*

*I couldn't help it......all I could think of was Joey and Chandler...……*








 


*We ordered the same drink tonight......dark rum, ginger beer and lime...….we had some rum in the room and also plenty of ginger beer and a bottle of the lime juice, so we were set for later if we decided not to go back into Citywalk………
*










*But, on to more important things...…..food!!!!*


*We ordered a crawfish chowder each and were going to share the hot wings between us.....…...two of our favourite dishes on the menu...…...*


















*Does anyone ever eat the celery or carrot???? We don't. *

*The food was perfect...…..that crawfish chowder is divine!!!! Honestly, it is so rich and pure in flavor and has the perfect velvety texture...….it`s the kind of dish that makes you want to lick your plate when you`re done!!!! Not that I would of course...…..but wow!!! *

*The wings are always delicious and the blue cheese dressing is gorgeous.....only blue cheese dressing I ever liked......house made fresh by the chefs. The wings have the perfect amount of spice for me......I could have it spicier of course......but I like it hot!!!! *

*We took our time and enjoyed our evening......it`s a lovely place to spend an evening as food and service are always fantastic!!! *

*It was late, not that late, but we didn't have the energy to go back to Citywalk tonight...….I can`t remember if it was still raining or not tonight, I think it did stay on...….*

*So, we headed back up to our room and again Turndown service had made the room very cosy……..*

*I didn't open the drapes tonight, it was a cosy room with them closed...….Tom went for some ice and then we got into our jammies, I poured us our rum, ginger beer and limes.....I loved this bottle of lime juice, and would have to take one home...….it was perfect...…..*

*We found a movie to watch and enjoyed dessert in the form of cupcakes....strawberry cupcakes...….not sure they go well with rum cocktails, but they were lovely...…….*










*I checked my email and had received a lovely one off our friend, so replied to that straight away and then spent some time mooching on the internet and watching the movie at the same time...…*

*We sat up quite late again and it was again around midnight when the movie finished, no clue what it was...…..but we enjoyed it...….*

*We were switching beds tonight to see if the other one was as comfortable...….I prefer sleeping by the window, but as I hadn't opened the drapes tonight I didn't mind...….but, although it was just as comfortable, we moved back to the one by the window the next night......I prefer that side of the room......odd!!! *

*But, we did sleep!!! *

*Tomorrow we planned to visit Mount Dora and maybe a little further...…...but it didn't quite happen...……

*


----------



## Monykalyn

What a lovely read and great way for me to procrastinate on doing chores this Saturday!
glad the key thing worked out, but what a way to start a vacation!


schumigirl said:


> There’s another brand I’m going to try called Cloud 9.......I do love straighteners!


I love my Chi straightener, it is my second one-first one broke about a year after I had it, had the receipt still and they replace for free! This one I've had for many years now.



schumigirl said:


> Again we used Alamo. And probably paid more


I'm with you on the worth it part! I know I paid more to use alamo on September trip, did the whole prepay, online check in thing. So worth it on a later evening flight with just me and my daughter. Might have saved some money going cheap and offisite from hotel but I will pay for convenience!



schumigirl said:


> Welcome home


Nice one indeed! Cool bday surprise.



schumigirl said:


> first full day with a long trip ahead of you


Yes! Best day of vacation I think! Stress of travel is over, now settled into stay with whole length of vacation in front of you. Even on our shorter 4 day trips the first full day is just as exciting!



schumigirl said:


> Academy of Villains...…..and we did look forward to this one...…..our pictures are very poor with this one, but we didn't take that many as we just wanted to watch t


We liked the show, but of course, have no comparisons of other years. We wandered in a few minutes before show started-got seated in back row with railing to lean against and a breeze(!), and were just to right of center. Great spot.



schumigirl said:


> Oh my goodness the heat was something else wasn’t it!!


Having been in June and august each these last 3 years-I didn't think September was all that different? August is just so stifling anyway, plus I think we come from a warmer climate anyway-Florida is not terribly different in heat/humidity from Missouri summers. November last year was my absolute favorite weather of all though, closely followed by March trip this year.



shh said:


> ABC Liquors


 Oh my yes! Love this place. Although I still find it strange to have to go to separate store for liquor. Here in MO we do have the separate liquor stores, but some of our larger grocery stores have very large alcohol departments...my favorite grocery store's liquor department used to know my by name Back when I had weekly meetings for my group in the club room...



schumigirl said:


> Poltergeist and Scary Tales.


 2 of our fave houses!! So well done, but Scary Tales did depend on timing-think I got most of them except the last one on one night. We spent lots of time in Vamp 85 as well. And my dd did enjoy Chucky zone, too. I think having no expectations as this was first year helped us too. We did get a couple good scares through Twisted Traditions as well, but early on with less crowds around.



schumigirl said:


> our souvenir glasses tonight with the cocktail...…..I do like the glass...….the drink, not so much......it could have been coloured sugar water...


Yeah I got the glass, but the drinks, meh. I took the cup with me each night but I think I only got 2 refills total over 4 nights. Chez Alcatraz never had a line and better drinks too. Although since I was driving it was one and done for me every night.



schumigirl said:


> RRR was a complete walk on.


Still haven't made it on here!! Will have to fix that next summer (unless I can talk DH into Christmas break trip)



schumigirl said:


> We love HHN. And this store is a relatively new addition over the last few years.


We may have come out of this store with several items LOL. 



Tgrgrl said:


> I am Cruella DeVille.


 My middle kid wants to cosplay as Cruella DeVille at a comic con next year...


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, it was an odd start to the trip, glad it was sorted out! 

Never heard of those straighteners........will have to look at them.....I have a little addiction to hair straighteners....or so I’m told 

Car hire is an absolute essential for us, so we do pay for a decent car......yep, worth it! 

Scary Tales really did surprise me.......I had no expectations of enjoying it, but it was so good and yes timing was everything with that one with certain aspects.........yes, we used to love the back row when Rocky Horror was on.....having something to lean on was a joy!!! 

We thought September was so much warmer than July......or any September we have gone.......we knew it wasn’t just us when locals were saying the same thing!!! So, if you’re used to heat it may not be as obvious......we have never felt it as hot before.......although I really wasn’t allowed to complain as I love the heat!!! But this lizard was too hot when it was showing 104!!! 

Chez Alcatraz has good drinks!! We are so lazy, we never bring the cup back for refills.....lol......in fact I’ve just realised I haven’t seen them since we got back! Must ask Tom where they are.......

Glad you’re all caught up though.........always glad to see you post......


----------



## schumigirl

*WEDNESDAY SEPTEMBER 19TH *


*Today was probably the least amount of pictures we have ever taken...…..but, for a reason!!! *

*So, another good sleep and again we were up with the larks...….far too early, but we had plans for the day...….*

*But first was breakfast...…..and our usual chatty time to staff......and I`m always amazed at what some people notice...….a lady spoke to me at the coffee and said she had noticed we never showed our room keys on entering the lounge. While the lounge is in the PDR folks were getting a star put on the front and had to show that. We did have the star but as everyone in there knows us and has done for years, there wasn't really a need for us to show it......of course we would have been happy to show it, but then she did say she had noticed we seemed to know them well. Wasn't sure what to say to that...….so I got more coffee. *

*This morning we were heading over to HRH and getting some photographs of the Club lounge there. They had altered it slightly and it had been arranged for us to go over and take some of the change. So after breakfast we got an ODC over and went in. *

*I can never put my finger on exactly what it is about this hotel that doesn't endear me to it, apart from the Palm of course...…..it feels a little cold and not very resort like for us, but like all the hotels the staff are nice. So, the lady on the front desk took us to the elevator as she knew we were coming this morning...….and again, she was nice. *

*When we got out the elevator we took a few pictures of course...…this is from the windows as you come out of the elevator...….nice view! *



















*At that the young lady came out to meet us as she knew we were on our way up...….and we met the other staff members including the supervisor who we then had a lovely conversation about a lady we both know that used to work there, she is lovely and they do miss her!!! *










































*I won`t post more as I added more pictures to the HRH stickie at the top of the hotels page, but the extra space added is the bar stools in the second picture. It is a very small lounge and the smallest of the three lounges. Usually alcohol is served in the area outside the lounge door.....and like all the hotels as I said, staff were lovely...….*

*We thanked them very much for taking the time out, particularly the young lady who had showed us into the lounge, and we set off back to RPR.*

*It was nice to be given access to see the other lounges, we were very grateful...…..we had seen the PBH Lounge few years back when a friend of ours had moved from RP lounge to be a manager over there......he had since left the company, and we lost touch after that.....it happens at times. But, he was such a nice guy who loved HHN as much as we did...…..*

*So, we waited a little time for an ODC and eventually one turned up that was the size of a mini bus......far too big, but hey, it would take us home...…*

*Back to the room and we picked up the car fob as we were heading out for the day...…….*

*Or so we thought.

*


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we headed out in the heat towards the car...…..it was blazing hot again today, so we got into the car and I wondered why Tom hadn't put the engine on.....it was like a furnace especially with those leather seats!!! Told him to turn the engine on.....he said he had but immediately noticed it wasn't on.....so he pressed the start button again...…...nothing...…..not even a flicker of life...……*

*The car wouldn't start. *







​
*I looked at Tom and he looked at me...…..we burst out laughing...….we really did...…..this really was trip that was having one or two glitches......you couldn't do much else but laugh and really, we were thankful it happened here and not in the middle of nowhere later in the day.*

*So, we trudged back in to the lobby and went over to the Concierge desk...….we asked them to call Alamo for us and we would explain to them what happened......so Tom spoke to them and this conversation went on for quite a while...….the girl herslf was trying to do as much as she could for her and couldn't fault her...….but basically she was telling us it would be 3-4 hours before they could send someone out to "fix" the car. 


*
*

*​


*Oh hell no. There was no way we were accepting a car that needed a repair...…...now we know cars. Maserati`s aren't the most reliable car, they`re Italian.....and no way in hell would we ever own one...….but it was a fun car for a vacation and we certainly expected it to last more than 6 days. *

*So, when we said that was unacceptable she asked us if we would be prepared to go to the nearest Alamo and pick up another car from there.....we said we could do that but we expected it to be a Maserati...….she said they wouldn't have one...….so Tom said we would go pick up the car from the Hyatt and then we would drive to the airport and get an alternative and we also expected a massive refund as basically we were losing time from our vacation because of their car. She said it would be sorted but just to get the car picked up. *

*It was arranged that we left the keys with someone who the company would make contact with when they came to pick the car up, we were immensely grateful to her as really, it`s not the usual way it`s done. So, thankful doesn't begin to express our feelings to her helping us this way...…...we knew we could go and we trusted her implicitly that the keys would be handed to them so they could take the car away from the parking lot. *

*I was a bit frustrated now as the day was drifting away from us...….and although I don't usually talk money, this car had cost $1,150 for our 19 night stay and we were mightily annoyed that this had happened...…..*

*So, we got a cab down to the Hyatt....one of the Valet guys asked if we had Uber.....I burst out laughing and thought about this meme someone had sent me.....


*
*

*​*


Cab would be fine, but they gave us an ODC instead when we told them where we were going......….only took 10 minutes to get there, and of course...….they didn't know we were coming despite assurances that they would...….so another long conversation ensued, showed her the paperwork we had for this one and then the notes appeared on her screen......bless her, I felt bad she didn't know to have a car ready for us. But, eventually someone appeared with a car......she did say she hoped we didn't expect something flashy as they didn't have any, Tom again, explained we just wanted a car to take us to the airport where we would pick up a permanent replacement. *

*We drove off and headed to the airport. Of course it doesn't take long to get there and we pull in to Alamo and as she scans the car she looks confused.....Tom asks for the manager who fortunately is standing right beside her...…..so we explain and he takes us over to the office to sort it out. Actually by now we were a little more annoyed...…..who wants to spend most of a day chasing cars at the airport!!!! But, it`s not his fault and we don't get annoyed at him as he just wants to help and get us sorted...…..*

*So, there is another Maserati there as well as the saloon, but we stick with the Levante as we do like the higher ride......our cars at home are low and sleek, so we like a change...…...he makes sure we are happy to take that one......we say yes, but what is he going to do about the cost. I`m not usually one to look for compensation....neither is Tom, but for the cost of this car we didn't feel it was appropriate to pay the full cost. He agreed to take 4 days rental off the cost and it was refunded to us. He asked if that would be acceptable and we said yes it was. So we got the paperwork and got in the new car and headed out...…*

*This car felt totally different to the first...…...the torque felt much punchier and stronger and that famous engine rev sound was much oomphier…...a lot more punch and just felt sturdier to drive...….I had said when I was driving it the steering felt too light, so I guess there was a problem with that car that I was sure would be sorted but we wouldn't have been happy driving it knowing t had already had a problem. *

*This one really did drive like a brand new car and we then realized how the original car did have something missing...…..*

*We honestly try and not let things ruin our time on vacations...….these things happen and you`ve just got to not let them get the better of you......and we didn't......it had been another little glitch that had been resolved...…..so onward and upward back home...….*

*Getting out of the airport was quick and easy as usual and we were heading back along Universal Boulevard when we both realized we were hungry......it was around 1.30 by now......so we spotted the same area that Beth`s Burgers was situated and we had seen an NYPD pizza place, so we decided to eat in there today.....we hadn't been in to this one before but heard it was good. And I quite fancied a pizza right now.....*











*We were met by a woman who could have been friendlier if I`m honest, she asks if you want a table or it`s for takeout...….we say a table and she leads us to a booth......and immediately we like it in here....

It is a nice place and immaculately clean which we like a lot!!! We have on occasion happily left a restaurant that didn't seem as clean as it should be...….*

*We order orange fanta`s and have a good read of the menu as there is so much choice!!!! They have some lunch specials that do look good.....but I want pizza...…….so I study the menu carefully...….*




































*Tom decided to go with one of the specials...….a half chicken parm sandwich...…..and I opted for the personal BBQ chicken minus the onions but add jalapenos and pineapple...…..no problems...….she asked if I wanted a lot of jalapenos and of course my answer was yes...…..*

*We sat and chatted over the events of the morning, we did feel lucky it happened at the hotel and not elsewhere...….but Alamo had handled it as well as they could, but shouldn't have happened in the first place. But in 11 years of rental cars, this was the first issue we ever had with them. *

*Then the food arrived......and it looked so good!!!!!! *


















*
Oh my goodness!!!!! Was this food fabulous!!! *

*I`m not a big fan of chicken parm, but the piece I had of Tom`s was beautiful...….fries were good too......but the pizza, or pie as they called it was sublime!!!!*

*It could even beat Sal`s pizza at PBH...…..and that was my favourite onsite pizza...…..fresh and crisp crust with toppings full of flavor...….but, why do they ask you how your food is when your mouth has just been filled with food...….lol...….we both give her the thumbs up she laughs and says Gotcha!!! *

*Both our meals were fabulous...….and our waitress was lovely...….and we both felt a lot better after we had eaten...….food does that!!!*

*So, we paid and got back into our new and hopefully reliable car...….and it did start!! And sounded phenomenal...…..so we drove back to the hotel and planned to do nothing now till we went back out for HHN tonight...……*

*It had been a strange day so far...……..could only get better now...……..

*


----------



## I-4Bound

Sorry that happened to you...what a pain! I'm glad the Alamo resolved it to your satisfaction. We used to have an NYPD Pizza locally, but they changed their name at some point. I guess they stopped being franchisees. I remember it being good


----------



## schumigirl

*We got back to our room and still thought it had been an odd day...….but, it was time to put it out of our mind.....although we would of course tell everyone we met about it...….lol...….*

*We had a freshen up and headed down to the Club Lounge where we would definitely enjoy a glass or two of wine tonight...……*

*Lounge was fairly empty and we sat down with ipad and chatted and regaled our car story to one or two folks......one of the other supervisors knew as he had spoken to Lindsay...….who we again thanked her profusely.....but no one could believe it had broke down...….*

*We sat for ages tonight...…...we really enjoyed passing the time in here and had decided to go in to HHN a little later tonight....so the wine was very nice and eventually when it was almost dark we decided maybe we should head off and get into the park...….*

*Tonight we decided to walk, and I can`t remember why as we usually get the boat to the Studios...….but it was a beautiful night, as always of course...…*

*And the water looked incredibly calm tonight, not even a ripple...……*


























*
Citywalk didn't look busy at all tonight and we hoped this was a sigh HHN wouldn't be too bad either......one of our friends who is a SA had told us they were hearing of ticket sales higher than any year for a long time and to expect some nights to be sold out...….well, he was right...….*











*This was a stark contrast to opening night...….although it was later, it appeared deserted...….Wednesdays had usually been known for a quieter night in the past, so we hoped it would be like that tonight...…..*










*We got in through the hotel guest entrance as it was still open, and went straight to the Halloween house of course first...…...and it was amazing!!! They had added a couple of Michaels so I did get a few extra scares tonight...…..one Tom is still laughing at today!!!!! I screamed, stopped and screamed again...….so Michael reacted to what I was doing.....of course you had to have been there, it doesn't sound funny at all retelling it...….the guy behind told Tom he hadn't seen anyone better to follow than me in a  house!!!!! *

*I think I`ll take that as a compliment...……*

*After that we came out and went to the Vamp85 scare zone......or zone as it should really be called...….it wasn't scary, but it was a massive amount of fun!!! *










*
And I found Freddie again...…..he was so cool!!!! *










*We did try the pizza fries tonight...…...we got them and put them straight in the trash...….not appealing or appetizing at all...….wouldn't be getting them again...…..that was something unusual this year......we hadn't really indulged in the specials offered for the event......nothing had really appealed enough to try them...…...although someone said the burgers from Benny`s were really good!!! *











*The SA in this zone were fabulous!!!! Truly fabulous....and a few of them broke character a lot which is the coolest thing ever when they do that.....and they all have such fun with you...….one of my favourite parts of the night is when they do that...…..*

*Loved these guys!!!! *










*The park really wasn't too busy tonight, it felt practically empty in comparison to previous nights, and certainly the nights that were to come.....we had only done the Halloween house so far, so we walked up to do Stranger Things......Tom said oh lets do Poltergeist then Scary Tales first...….ok, so we went to go in to Poltergeist and the man checking tickets told us our ticket wasn't valid for tonight...….now, we aren't the type to scream and shout and demand something be done but we said to him we had already been in a house, we had been allowed to enter the park.....he said he was sorry but the ticket didn't have this date on it......and do you know what...….he was right!!! *

*We did have the Rush of Fear ticket, but tonight`s date wasn't on there...…...so he suggested we go to Guest services...….that`s what we would do......so we turned to head back to the front of the park and Tom snapped this picture as to how quiet it was...…..*











*At this point a manager had come after us and tapped us on the shoulder and asked if we`d come back down to the entrance to the house......so we did......wondered what we`d done to be honest….he was on the radio to someone and eventually came over and said we must have got the tickets printed before the extra Wednesday`s were added......he was right......we had them printed when we were here in July...…..so that was the problem...…..he told us just to tell anyone else who queried the missing date to tell them that...…..and we got into Poltergeist......the guy was still there and he said he was glad we got sorted and hoped we were ok with it......of course, it wasn't his fault he was just doing his job...……*

*So, the house tonight...….the rain and immense cold was missing as you entered the house for the swimming pool scene...….and that affected it negatively as it was impressive...…..it wasn't as good without it...…...we never saw the rain again on future nights...….the house itself was fun...….but again, a few effects were missing and I began to wonder if they had already decided they weren't going to be used again...….but still a fun house...….clowns don't bother me at all, but the folks behind Tom hated them and screamed their heads off!!!! *

*We did Scary Tales next which was fabulous...….this was a definite favourite house, then Carnival Graveyard...…….it was a bit of a miss tonight due to timing, which is just your luck......but it meant we could have a better look around at some of the wonderful props and scenery…..still fun though. *

*Stranger Things was our next stop...…...I can`t remember what the lines were tonight, but they weren't long all over......I think this one was 40 minutes and again we more or less walked on...…..I still thanked our lucky stars we had EP...…..a walk on is better than 40 minutes!!! *

*House was good and I thought I was ready for the scare at the end......I wasn't, I jumped like I had been bitten...…..lol......funny!!!!*

*It was late, can`t remember what time it was but we decided not to go to the houses at the rear of the park......we would keep them for another night.....*

*We were heading out the park now but did stop for a few impromptu photo opportunities...……*



















*Loved those stilt walker characters...……*










*So, we then left the park and the music of Halloween was still ringing in our ears as we exited...…..tonight had been so quiet, we probably should have taken advantage of that and enjoyed some more houses.....but, it was hot, we were getting tired and hungry too...…..especially since we hadn't enjoyed the little taste of pizza fries we had bought...…..*

*So, it was Margaritaville for us...…...and back to the bar.....although we were round the far side...…..we`re  not fussy.....long as we have a seat. There`s always a really good atmosphere in here......we had given it a miss for a few years but last couple of years it had been much improved......and was back on our "must do" list of places......*

*First off we ordered our drinks...….blackberry margarita for me and Tom went with beer...……*

*Not quite sure why this is black and white!!! Think Tom was fiddling with options or settings...…*



















*Margaritaville is a fun place...…..and tonight they had a singer on, I must be getting old as I did comment I was glad he wasn't too loud...…*







​
*Ok, I`m not even close to 29 anymore, but that was how I felt whenever I heard live music start anywhere...…..lol...….*



















*We had been chatting to a few folks from Fort Myers who worked for a radio station and were here for work and staying at PB, but she was coming back at the weekend with her family to stay at RP...….so we had a real good chat with them all...…*

*We also had ordered our food and another two drinks...….those margaritas are excellent!!!!! *

*I had gone for the lava lava shrimp again and Tom loves the burgers in here so opted for the BBQ bacon cheeseburger...…..and I was sure we`d share a little with each other...……*



















*
And they were so good!!! Both dishes were gorgeous...…..I did get a piece of his burger and it was lovely, although it was a little late for such a large meal for us......there I go again....isn't that what folks that get older say...…..nah...……*

*We did enjoy it though and we enjoyed the company of the folks beside us......we chatted the evening away,....how late I have no clue as we didn't keep this receipt...….always gives us a clue to times when we pay the check usually...…..*

*And we do, we decline another drink and say our goodbyes to our friends from Fort myers…….and we head back home to bed.....and I am dreaming of our bed tonight...…….*

*Although the walk is lovely...….and it isn't just as hot tonight...….so it is a pleasure to walk back along the path tonight...……*











*Less than 10 minutes and we are going into our room that is wonderfully cool...….we jump quickly in the shower and we are in bed before we know it......it had been quite a day and although we had a couple of glitches it still had been a good day.....once the car had been sorted out of course.....…..*


*Tomorrow we planned to do not a lot...……*


----------



## PixieT78

I’ve been thoroughly enjoying your trip report! I usually do of course (though am admittedly more of a lurker) but this one is extra fun since I was there at the same time this year!  And boy was it ever hot!!

So I was reading this latest recap and realized once you talked about the live music at Margaritaville that we were there too! And hilariously, as I look at your pictures of the stage, I realized I am in them haha!  It is just the back of me but there I am  I quite enjoyed the music actually - and agree it wasn’t overpowering the way live music can be.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Sorry that happened to you...what a pain! I'm glad the Alamo resolved it to your satisfaction. We used to have an NYPD Pizza locally, but they changed their name at some point. I guess they stopped being franchisees. I remember it being good



It was frustrating.........the phone call was cut off at one point by mistake......one of the Concierge girls started dialling out and we got cut off.....lol.......then we didn’t get the same woman again......so it was like a comedy of errors......but, yes, all worked out in the end. Second car was fantastic and we had no more issues......

Oh we really enjoyed it.......we had never gone to that one before and it was years ago we went to one on Hiawassee.......and we’ll definitely go back again.......

So they’re a National chain then? I didn’t know that.........


----------



## schumigirl

PixieT78 said:


> I’ve been thoroughly enjoying your trip report! I usually do of course (though am admittedly more of a lurker) but this one is extra fun since I was there at the same time this year!  And boy was it ever hot!!
> 
> So I was reading this latest recap and realized once you talked about the live music at Margaritaville that we were there too! And hilariously, as I look at your pictures of the stage, I realized I am in them haha!  It is just the back of me but there I am  I quite enjoyed the music actually - and agree it wasn’t overpowering the way live music can be.



 along..........glad you came out of lurkdom!!! 

How amazing you’re in the picture!!! What are the chances......yes, the music was really good that night.......I think I’m turning into an old fuddy duddy at times when I moan music is too loud......lol.....

I am so glad you’ve enjoyed reading along, hope you enjoy the rest of it too........and hope to see you post some more........always love to read comments.........

And again, glad to have you along..........oh yes, it was a mad hot September!!!


----------



## Seeker615

Love your trip reports. I love that you are honest about everything and don't hold back!
Now I want to go back to Universal. We were just in Orlando for a conference and we ended up doing something else. Now I need to get back to Universal!


----------



## pattyw

Love the pictures of the Vamp scare zone!  That was definitely our favorite this year!! So fun and great interactions!


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY SEPTEMBER 20TH*

*Actually I think today may qualify as the least amount of pictures taken!!!!!*


*We kind of slept late this morning...….around 7ish we woke up which seemed to be late for us this trip....we put the tv on watched the same weather lady talk about a freakishly hot September we were experiencing......but, we were genuinely loving it......we had no real plans yet today, so once we had more or less wakened up we would decide what to do.*

*There was no HHN tonight and we did think should we maybe go to the parks today, but we thought we might like to go drive somewhere today....so, we finally got up, showered and headed downstairs for breakfast...….again, it was fairly quiet and a nice way to start the day.*

*After we had eaten we went back up to collect my bag and put on a bit of sunscreen...….then went out to the car. We had decided to drive up to Lakeland which was on the road to Clearwater...….maybe around 50 miles away.....but one of the Club staff said it had a nice little Downtown area and a lovely lake to mooch around......so, that would be nice this morning, and it was still quite early.*

*The drive up was beautiful, we know the road of course as we do go regularly this way and it was an easy find to see the turn off......we have been known to take the wrong turn on occasion!!!! Even with a satnav!!! *

*Parking was easy....there was signposts everywhere...….so we parked in a multi storey between the town and the lake......we wanted to see the town first. It did look small, but had some very cute stores and restaurants......although knowing us we would be done long before lunch...….I can`t spend all day in one place usually, especially as small as this one seemed to be...….one look around a place like this and I`m done, but I do like to see new places all the same.*

*The town had a central park area...….it was lovely, but we soon noticed the folks sitting in the park under trees and such weren't just enjoying the sunshine, they were homeless. They weren't threatening in any way, and one lady did speak to us, not begging, just spoke a little......we passed a few moments with her and it was sad, as she clearly had issues along side being homeless. Awful to see.*


















*
The park did have some very unusual art work around the whole area, actually the whole town did as we would see later...…*


















*We somehow got talking to a lady who was passing as we were exiting this area...…..we struck up a conversation and she was surprised we were taking time out of the parks to visit her little town. We explained we weren't average tourists who visit just for Disney and went on to tell her the places we like to see......she even gave us a couple of suggestions for the future....she was a lovely lady and she explained she was going to a meeting to try and help the homeless who were around the town. Mental health issues were the main reason which is heartbreaking, but they were trying to do something...…she had seen us taking pictures and offered to take one of us together......of course we said we`d love that...…...she was a nice lady and very genuine...…..she gave us her card, she was something to do with Publishing, and said if we ever needed anything or were coming back up this way to send her an email...….it was nice of her, but one of these things you would feel awkward actually doing. *










*
The town itself was small...….there definitely were some beautiful places to eat, but we were too early to even think about lunch...…*

*And of course, we did notice some more strange architecture around the town...……*




















*We headed down towards the lake to have a walk around there......we had been told there was a lovely garden there you could walk around, so we thought as this was quiet day, we should do just that...…..*

*We sat on a bench for a while and just enjoyed the amazing tranquility of this beautiful place...….there was hardly a sound around the whole place......a few people wandered past and some seemed to have come out of offices and were having a coffee break...….and everyone who passed us by all said Good Morning and were very pleasant...…...one woman passed in a hurry but still nodded...….I was marveling at how fast she could walk in very high heeled shoes, when we both heard a male voice shout "Carole"...……..lol......we both looked at each other and thought......no way does anyone know us up here...….*

*And he didn't...…..the lady who had just flown past us was called Carole as she turned around when he shouted her name, and they met up...….but...….it was a strange coincidence...….our friend said later he wouldn't have been surprised if he had known us......lol...…*



























*We wandered very slowly around this beautiful place and I studied the water intently to see if I could see any wildlife...…..not a ripple except for the birds that were hanging around...…..*

*Hollis Garden was upon us, and it was as beautiful as we had been told...…..*

*It also looked so peaceful. There was young couple who were having engagement pictures taken, and that was about it, not another person in the whole park...….*











*And of course, my face is as red as it had been on HHN!!!!! This heat was immense, and despite being around a lake, not a single breath of breeze was around to ease the blazing heat......well, we had been told today was going to be another scorcher...….

However, we set off into the rather quaint but perfectly formed park...….there were lots of separate little areas to explore and I`m sure kids would love this....it did feel a little fairyland place...….*


































*We didn't spend too long here as it was just a garden...…..we did go find a café and had a cold drink then used the bathrooms and headed back to the car which although it was a ten minute walk......it felt like 100 miles with the sun beating down......but at the same time we loved every second of it...…..*

*We got back to the car and headed out of town...…...as we arrived and got out the car we had heard a whole load of emergency services with sirens going, and I think we were now seeing the reason for them. As we headed out to main highway, we saw a car that had gone straight into a tree in the divide between both sides of the road......the car had been split almost in two. We had missed seeing anything thank goodness, but it does give you a chill when you see something like that.*

*The drive back down was as always uneventful...…..and even this road is very familiar...….we would be heading back up this way at some point as we wanted to either go to Dunedin or into St Pete`s...…..but that was another day...…..*

*Once back in Orlando we began to feel hungry......we did plan later to go back in the parks and do the water rides today...….but first lunch.....*

*We opted to visit Toojay`s……*

*This deli place is very local, it`s on Sand Lake Road and again in a strip mall type of place.........not too many tourists seem to go here according to the waitress we had today, but it is very friendly and food is good. The first time we visited I wasn't sure, but it was more what I ordered than the place, so we gave it another try and it`s somewhere we try to visit maybe every other time...…*

*I opted for Strawberry lemonade and Tom got a Dr Pepper????? I always forget he likes that as we never have it at home...….and we study the rather large menu......there are a lot of options from little plates, sandwiches to full dinner plates...…...we just wanted a sandwich today as we were going to Red Lobster tonight and didn't want to be too full...…..*











*I stuck to my usual shrimp sandwich in a bun, and Tom chose one of their specials...…..Turkey Cranberry Grilled sandwich...….which came with mash and gravy???? but, hey ho...……..*



















*These were good sandwiches!!!!*

*So much shrimp in mine......I was happy for Tom to take some...….but it was lovely...….his sandwich was gorgeous too and I kinda wished I had ordered it too...….that always happens...he orders something and I think.....I should have got that!!! lol...….*

*But, it was lovely......and had no room for dessert......they have amazing cakes and pastries.....but not today!!!*

*We headed back home and straight upstairs to get changed for a quick blast in the park...…..as always with water rides we never take a camera, don't even take a bag...……*

*We gave Dudley a miss today and instead did Jurassic Park a few times, and we went to Bluto`s Bilge Barges...…...this is such a blast!!!! We weren't  surprised by how busy it was this afternoon……but we got on it around four times and got soaked, as you are supposed to on this ride!!! One barge we were on with folks who all had ponchos on......although they did actually look horrified when they saw how wet we already were...….they were also incredibly rude......they barged past a lady who was on her own in front of us and we just looked at her as if to say....some people...….so we let her go on and then we sat down beside her.....just as we were setting off one of the rude family said to me I could tell her when the gush of water was going to hit them...….*

*My response...……..*





​

*Nope. You can find out yourself...……*

*And they did...….we didn't get hit this time......….most of them did and they got annoyed their shoes got wet!!!!! lol......there`s a reason we had flip flops on......I hate rude people. *

*The other lady was lovely and we had a good old chat with her as we got off...….her husband was at a conference in one of the hotels and she was just enjoying herself without him...……*

*We did Bluto one more time and this time Tom and I both got hit by the huge amount that falls...…..it was so cool!!!! *

*But, walking back to the hotel wasn't fun......my flip flops have no support and now were slippy……..dragging around in wet clothes isn't fun and this is why we keep the water rides for a separate day and not a regular park day...….we managed to get back home without slipping too many times...….darn those flip flops!!! *

*Back home, we were glad we never ran into anyone.....we looked a mess!!!!! But, it was so cool walking around soaking wet......although we did start to dry off as it was just so hot!!!! *

*Into the shower and changed, we thought about having a quick snooze, we were quite tired......so we had a very quick 30 minutes, which really isn't enough when you are tired!!!! I think I felt worse when I woke up...……*

*Quick splash of the face would wake me up!! Then it was Club Lounge time...……*

*We had seen a lady post she was there at the same time as us...….Shelley......or FeetOffTheTable is her username on here...….we hadn't known it was her but we did get a chance to speak tonight...….she was here with her cute little boy, husband and parents. It`s always lovely to chat to folks from the boards.....and Shelley was lovely...….*

*We spent our usual time chatting to everyone and we always love doing that...….they are just the nicest of people...…..*

*Tom doesn't have any wine tonight as he is driving, so he is on Sprite and coffee...….I`m having a blast!!!! *

*We eventually head to the car and drive down to the Red Lobster at the bottom of I Drive opposite the convention centre…….and it wasn't too busy....we get seated immediately and the guy taking care of us is Dutch and has worked there forever!!! But we had never had him look after us before......and he was lovely...…*

*My drink of choice is my famous Strawberry Lobsterita…….so nice!!!! *











*Tom had strawberry lemonade...….it is very tasty in here...….and we get our lovely cheese biscuits...….and try not to eat too many!!!! *










*We had decided to go with endless shrimp...…it was too good to turn down tonight.....so often we miss this as it`s not on when we are here...….so endless shrimp it was...…..*

*Tom opted for the shrimp scampi and shrimp linguine, I chose the same shrimp scampi and the sesame ginger...…*

*It came with fries and broccoli...….none of which we touched...……...*



















*They were all lovely...…..Tom doesn't really like ginger, but he enjoyed the taste of mine that he had...…..*

*We got a second order, I had the same and Tom just went with the shrimp scampi as the linguine was too filling...…..I did tell him...…so regular shrimp all round...….*

*Of course it didn't stop us tucking in when he brought us more shrimp we hadn't really asked for...…..he thought we had asked him for a third set...….we hadn't...…..but who can resist shrimp!!! Not us apparently...……*







​
*We ate too much. *

*Although he did tell us the table along from us were on their fifth set of shrimp!!!! We were lightweights...…..*

*Obviously no room for dessert...…..we sat for ten minutes or so then paid the check and waddled out of the restaurant to the car...….I really wanted to just lay down and go to sleep...…..so did Tom to be honest...…..*

*However, we perked up as we were off to meet a friend. We ended up having a lovely evening and it was over far too quickly......we could have sat all night.....one of those nights. *

*But, around 11pm we were back in our room and we were both shattered...…..and we did hope we would sleep a little later in the morning......so I kept the drapes fully closed so no light would disturb us...…..and I swear again, we never even said goodnight to each other, we were sleeping before we knew it...…*



*Tomorrow was a mini Dis meet and HHN again...…..

*



​



​


----------



## schumigirl

Seeker615 said:


> Love your trip reports. I love that you are honest about everything and don't hold back!
> Now I want to go back to Universal. We were just in Orlando for a conference and we ended up doing something else. Now I need to get back to Universal!



 back Seeker615!!!! 

Lovely to see you post here again...…..

Well, warts and all is life isn't it......these things happen.....and you just have to go with the flow...…

Oh you have to go back to Universal!!!! I know what you mean though......but what a shame you were in Orlando and didn't get to visit the parks, although being there was lovely I`m sure, but hope you managed to have a nice time regardless...….Orlando conferences are incredibly popular!!! 

And thank you, I`m glad you are reading and enjoying this one too...…..


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Love the pictures of the Vamp scare zone!  That was definitely our favorite this year!! So fun and great interactions!



It was a fabulous zone......we had such a good time in there every night we went...….the SA really took control of the zone and made it their own. 

Yep, interactions were fabulous...….


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> We are planning of seeing all the highlights.  We're going to do the London Eye but apparently, you don't have to make those reservations too far in advance.  I'd love to do a food tour too.  I'm not a huge fan of HP but my travel buddies are.



Well, you have prompted me into doing something about going to see the Potter Studio tour........

So, we’ve decided to have 5 or 6 nights in London in April next year and will book the Tour for one of those days.......think even Kyle fancies going too.....hope so........

So thank you for the prompt!!! Now to start planning hotels and other stuff too........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hi Carole, have you heard about the steamer trunk pop up bars coming for a few months to RP, SF and PB.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hi Carole, have you heard about the steamer trunk pop up bars coming for a few months to RP, SF and PB.



Yep, just for the holidays I believe. 

Didn’t know when it was being put out there in the news......it sounds fun! 

SF is also going to be stocking some new rums.....looking forward to trying them too!!


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 21ST*

*Another fabulous nights sleep was had by both of us!!!! *

*Today was a day we had two meets planned...…..one a Dis meet and the other friends that were visiting same time as us this year...…...but as usual, once we were up and showered we went down to breakfast.....we do love to take our time in the mornings......although we tend not to rush anywhere anytime if I`m honest!!!! *

*And again it was fairly quiet in the makeshift lounge. Very relaxing sitting and taking our time over coffee...….Tom was enjoying the scrambled eggs on offer while we were down in this room, he`s a bigger egg fan than I am, but I had a taste and they were really nice...….but, not for me. I would vote for bacon!!! *

*I had done some laundry the other day, so decided before our meet this morning I would do some ironing...….yep, even on vacation...….it`s a good job I quite enjoy ironing...….but this morning would be an ideal time as we weren't meeting Vicky and MonyK till 11am. *

*Tom watched some sci fi stuff while I got our clothes done...….didn't take long, even with a hotel iron and board...... and then we had some water and headed out to walk to the park. *

*We were meeting at The Backwater Bar in IOA...….and as usual we would be early...….we always are!!!! The walk was lovely although still hot......and we stopped into the store on the way in and had a look around as we usually do to pass the time till we were due to meet. *











*Backwater Bar is attached to Confisco Grill and is a fabulous bar to have a drink or two in.....they also do food, and it`s very friendly......so we thought this was an ideal place for a little meet up...…...usually we would have been there longer, but we had this meeting with friends that couldn't be another day and they had already changed the place twice, so we were fully expecting another change before we met them today...….we wouldn't be disappointed with that one!!! *











*Vicky was already there when we trooped up...….it had been a few years since we had seen Vicki, we had just missed each other a few times and other times it just hadn't worked out...…..but this time we made sure we managed to meet up at some point, even if it was a quicker than normal meet. *

*And the lovely Monykalyn was also in town......we hadn't managed to get together in May??? So this time we were glad it could work out...…..and Vicki hadn't met MonyK either, so it was nice to be able all catch up together. *

*Once MonyK had arrived we went inside as we were boiled sitting outside......much cooler inside...….and we chatted the whole time we were inside......we each had a glass of Sangria which is ok in there...…...but we did have a good old chat and a giggle too...…..*

*It was a shame we had to cut it short, but could genuinely have chatted the afternoon away...……*

*And, Tom reminded us we did need to get a photograph as always...…...I always forget to mention a picture!!! *











*
So, we said our goodbyes...…...and headed off in our own directions...…...but, we were so glad we had managed to meet up with both ladies.....it was so nice to chat and be able to put a real face to MonyK rather than an online picture...…..Vicki of course we had known for years...……*

*We did wish it had been longer, but everyone had plans as it was. *

*Next up.....quick lunch with friends...…...*


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> .and then Spiderman...….we go on this one 3 times today, it`s such a good ride...….very similar to TF but I don't like that one at all......and it makes me a little woozy, whereas Spiderman never has made me feel like that...…..


  I am the exact same!  Even with my prescription for motion sickness TF got to me a bit.  Spiderman does not.

I thought of you Sunday night -- went to a fantastic restaurant with a friend of mine who has fabulous taste.  I had the best shrimp I've ever eaten in my life there!  Then, we went to see a symphony play Prince songs (reliving the 80s every single day!).  It was good -- but then they had some concert footage of Prince actually singing and playing the guitar and the orchestra filled up the rest.  It brought me to chills.  

Today is Davy's birthday!  Will PM you later with our trip pics from his surprise trip we're taking Thursday-Monday to Branson/Silver Dollar City.  The big reveal is tonight!  

Loving the trip report!!!  I almost feel like I'm there!  Tell Tom -- May 2020 -- going to Star Wars land and then Universal!


----------



## I-4Bound

Lovely photo, ladies!


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we left our mini meet and walked back through the store as we usually do and then walked back to the hotel......I felt so hot today again......but it was the middle of the day and I had a dress on that probably wasn't the best choice for almost 100F...….but it is always the nicest of walks...…*

*Once we were back in the hotel I splashed my face with cold water as again, I felt so hot...…..of course that could be an age thing ......but it was more likely to be the fact it was simply hot outside...…ultra hot!!! I checked my emails which is my range of contact in America as we don't bring our phone......it is handy, and non intrusive as I don't carry an ipad around with me usually, and it suits me better. I do send emails while on holiday on occasion, but hated the idea of walking around with a phone attached to me. *

*So, friends had changed venue for lunch again...….she knew we would check and had asked if we could meet them at O Charley`s on Turkey Lake Road instead of our original choices.....of which there were a few!!!! They have business here too so were quite tied up this visit and we were glad to be able to meet them at all......we were supposed to be driving up to Mount Dora to meet, but their business had taken them away from there and down here. We were quite glad actually.*

*I did have a huge gulp of water before we set off and got into the car......well, I waited with the valet guys as I was chatting to one we knew and Tom brought the car round......less walking time for me...…*

*O Charley`s is 5 minutes away. It takes longer sitting at the traffic lights on Turkey/Sand Lake junction than it takes to get there......we really like it here so were happy when we saw they wanted to eat here......although when I say eat!!!!! *

*So, we arrived in plenty of time, or so we thought...….they were already eating...….lol...…..we weren't late......but they had to leave earlier than expected, and they knew we wouldn't mind...….only with good friends...…...so we sat with them while they finished and had a good catch up......although they kept apologizing for having to rush off...….these things happen...…*

*They did finish their meal and we sat for a little bit and said our goodbyes......we would see them in December when we go back to Scotland for a visit...….*

*So, we moved up to the bar area to enjoy our meal...….the bar staff here are fabulous and I believe it was the manager today who was running the bar service and he is really nice...……..*

*We looked at the menu, well, Tom looked at the menu I knew I was having the Nashville Hot Chicken Sandwich...…..very boring but it is gorgeous and very spicy...…..Tom eventually decided to try the chopped steak with mashed potato...….it came with an onion and mushroom sauce on top...….I would of course try a bite minus the onion and mushrooms...…….*

*I ordered a Nawlins Hurricane which I had enjoyed many times before...…..it`s strong but refreshing...…..Tom had a strawberry lemonade...it`s a really nice place to eat and every member of staff is always lovely......we always mean to visit at night, but never get around to it somehow...…..one day. *









*
The table behind us were loud chatty people, we could hear them clearly even though we were at the bar......and the guy wanted to order a burger and fries...…...his girlfriend/fiancée/wife insisted he eat for health...….*





​


*He had the exact same face too!!!! Felt a bit sorry for him, especially when another waiter walked past him balancing four plates all with burgers on......lol....poor guy, he almost got up and followed the burgers.........he got a salad!!!! *

*Our food was fabulous!!!! *

















*
The sandwich was as hot and spicy as I hoped it would be, and Tom`s was beautiful...….he scraped the sauce off and gave me a piece......it was lovely, and I didn't expect I`d like it by the description......but minus the sauce on top it was gorgeous...….*

*We sat and chatted with James for a little bit, and watching folks around us...…..the couple behind were arguing as he wanted a piece of pie and she didn't.....oops......Tom then asked if I wanted a piece of ooey gooey caramel pie...….I was full actually, so we didn't bother...….*

*We paid our check and headed off to Walmart for a few things...…..didn't take long at all as we knew what were looking for...….then back to the hotel where we were due to Facetime Kyle a little later......of course we were back earlier than we thought as we weren't coming from Mount Dora...…...so I pressed the call button on the off chance he was there and he was...…..so we managed to get a really good chat with him and a good catch up on what had been happening at home and with us...….*

*Tom was desperate to hear about how the work on Kyle`s bathroom was coming on......Kyle is like secret squirrel at times and wouldn't tell him anything.....I was happy to wait till it was all finished and we were home to see it, but Tom needed the info!!! Kyle would only tell him it was coming along nicely…..I was laughing as I knew Kyle wouldn't tell him anything.....….but it was funny hearing him try to secrete any info on how it looked or how far on the guys were....lol...…*

*So, once we had caught up with all our stories we said our goodbye`s and arranged when we would chat next...….it would probably be Wednesday the way things would work out......we did miss him, but were glad he had his own life of course...….but when you`re used to seeing him and chatting to him every day it felt odd not to be doing that...…..but, he was fine!!! *

*We put the tv on and had a chill out for an hour or so before heading down to the lounge.....we were both looking forward to enjoying a glass or two of wine before heading out to HHN again...….


*


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I am the exact same!  Even with my prescription for motion sickness TF got to me a bit.  Spiderman does not.
> 
> I thought of you Sunday night -- went to a fantastic restaurant with a friend of mine who has fabulous taste.  I had the best shrimp I've ever eaten in my life there!  Then, we went to see a symphony play Prince songs (reliving the 80s every single day!).  It was good -- but then they had some concert footage of Prince actually singing and playing the guitar and the orchestra filled up the rest.  It brought me to chills.
> 
> Today is Davy's birthday!  Will PM you later with our trip pics from his surprise trip we're taking Thursday-Monday to Branson/Silver Dollar City.  The big reveal is tonight!
> 
> Loving the trip report!!!  I almost feel like I'm there!  Tell Tom -- May 2020 -- going to Star Wars land and then Universal!




Lol......he says it`s a date!!!!! We definitely plan to be at Universal again in March and May 2020...…...doubt we`ll see SW though...…..far too crowded for us!!! Although maybe I could send Tom off with you for some of the time as I know he would enjoy seeing what they`ve done over there with it.....it looks amazing so far......and I could sit by the pool for the day being pampered...…...yep, that sounds a plan!!!! 

That sounds a fabulous concert...….oh gosh yes, that would bring chills to you......Prince was cool!!!! And good shrimp too!!! perfect night!! 

 to your wonderful son!!!! He`ll be so excited for that trip!!! I remember you saying now......it`s come around so quickly though...…..hope the reveal goes well!!!! 

Glad you`re still enjoying reading along...…...


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Lovely photo, ladies!



Thanks Andrea...…...I`ve been lucky enough to meet such lovely people over the years and it`s always nice to be able to have memories of the meets we have.

Although there have been a few where we`ve remembered afterwards we didn't take a picture!! Hate when that happens...….


----------



## schumigirl

*Thanks Alice.....*


----------



## schumigirl

I see it!


----------



## Bethany10

angryduck71 said:


> Loving the trip report!!! I almost feel like I'm there! Tell Tom -- May 2020 -- going to Star Wars land and then Universal!



I'm going to be so jealous of those of you willing to brave ALLLLLL the people for that area. I very much want to go but my inner crowd avoider is going no, not even for Star Wars.


----------



## schumigirl

Bethany10 said:


> I'm going to be so jealous of those of you willing to brave ALLLLLL the people for that area. I very much want to go but my inner crowd avoider is going no, not even for Star Wars.



I can’t even imagine what it will be like for crowds.......

I’ll marvel at the pictures I’m sure though........


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> *My response...……..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 I am dying here!  That would be something I'd say and my kids would punch me to be quiet...


schumigirl said:


> my famous Strawberry Lobsterita…….so nice!!!!


Nice! Looks huge too!


schumigirl said:


> *Once MonyK had arrived we went inside as we were boiled sitting outside......much cooler inside...….and we chatted the whole time we were inside......we each had a glass of Sangria which is ok in there...…...but we did have a good old chat and a giggle too...…..*
> 
> *It was a shame we had to cut it short, but could genuinely have chatted the afternoon away...……*


OMG it was so fun to meet you guys!! I couldn't believe how fast time passed!!! And many thanks to Tom again for the lovely sangria and of course-the picture!



angryduck71 said:


> Today is Davy's birthday! Will PM you later with our trip pics from his surprise trip we're taking Thursday-Monday to Branson/Silver Dollar City. The big reveal is tonight!


 Happy birthday to Davy! You will be in my neck of the woods (we are in Springfield). Think Silver Dollar City will be gorgeous right now with all the fall colors too!


Tom takes such great pictures, really enjoying them!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I am dying here!  That would be something I'd say and my kids would punch me to be quiet...
> 
> Nice! Looks huge too!
> 
> OMG it was so fun to meet you guys!! I couldn't believe how fast time passed!!! And many thanks to Tom again for the lovely sangria and of course-the picture!
> 
> Happy birthday to Davy! You will be in my neck of the woods (we are in Springfield). Think Silver Dollar City will be gorgeous right now with all the fall colors too!
> 
> 
> Tom takes such great pictures, really enjoying them!



Lol.......I’m past the age of being concerned what others think of me, so have been known to just blurt out exactly  what I’m thinking........Tom and the nice lady appreciated it, I’ll say that......... and at times I can do an Amazing American accent......... so my impressions of Karen Walker are spot on!! Well, almost......

Oh it was our pleasure........and yes, it was such a nice meet! And when our friends had their emergency and had to leave, we both said we could have stayed longer and had some lunch together........I’m sure our dates will align again sometime.....

Glad you like the pics.......Tom says a big thank oooooo..........


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> *FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 21ST*
> 
> *We were meeting at The Backwater Bar in IOA...….and as usual we would be early...….we always are!!!! The walk was lovely although still hot......and we stopped into the store on the way in and had a look around as we usually do to pass the time till we were due to meet. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Backwater Bar is attached to Confisco Grill and is a fabulous bar to have a drink or two in.....they also do food, and it`s very friendly......so we thought this was an ideal place for a little meet up...…...usually we would have been there longer, but we had this meeting with friends that couldn't be another day and they had already changed the place twice, so we were fully expecting another change before we met them today...….we wouldn't be disappointed with that one!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vicky was already there when we trooped up...….it had been a few years since we had seen Vicki, we had just missed each other a few times and other times it just hadn't worked out...…..but this time we made sure we managed to meet up at some point, even if it was a quicker than normal meet. *
> 
> *And the lovely Monykalyn was also in town......we hadn't managed to get together in May??? So this time we were glad it could work out...…..and Vicki hadn't met MonyK either, so it was nice to be able all catch up together. *
> 
> *Once MonyK had arrived we went inside as we were boiled sitting outside......much cooler inside...….and we chatted the whole time we were inside......we each had a glass of Sangria which is ok in there...…...but we did have a good old chat and a giggle too...…..*
> 
> *It was a shame we had to cut it short, but could genuinely have chatted the afternoon away...……*
> 
> *And, Tom reminded us we did need to get a photograph as always...…...I always forget to mention a picture!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So, we said our goodbyes...…...and headed off in our own directions...…...but, we were so glad we had managed to meet up with both ladies.....it was so nice to chat and be able to put a real face to MonyK rather than an online picture...…..Vicki of course we had known for years...……*
> 
> *We did wish it had been longer, but everyone had plans as it was. *


I wish we had longer too Carole, it was so much fun meeting up again after missing each other the last few years and it was great to meet Monyk too!  I think we could have spent all day talking....wish I had remembered to ask Monyk about her chickens ...we definitely need to all meet up at Strongwater on our next HHN trip since we will be staying at SF.

Yes, I second the thanks to Tom for the Sangria and the pic turned out great.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I wish we had longer too Carole, it was so much fun meeting up again after missing each other the last few years and it was great to meet Monyk too!  I think we could have spent all day talking....wish I had remembered to ask Monyk about her chickens ...we definitely need to all meet up at Strongwater on our next HHN trip since we will be staying at SF.
> 
> Yes, I second the thanks to Tom for the Sangria and the pic turned out great.



I do like the picture too! 

Yes, it really was fun and yep, we absolutely could have sat all day! And yes, after we left we realised we never got to chat about many things.......but, yes, there’s always next time.........


----------



## schumigirl

*Sitting in the lounge was as always fun...…..and tonight we left around 6ish to head into the parks for another HHN...……*

*It was another hot one, we were getting used to it just being boiling hot at all times now...….we again went for the boat and were lucky tonight and there was one waiting.....so we were straight on it...….and set off as soon as we did get on...….after the few times we had waited longer for a boat this was nice.....*

*We again used the hotel guest entrance tonight and it was a lot quieter than the last Friday we had come in, it still looked busy, but nowhere near as busy as last Friday, but certainly busier than Wednesday already...….but it was Friday and to be expected. *

*As it was still light out, it maybe wasn't as atmospheric as it usually is.....but we still enjoy the park when it`s still light...….we think we may do Halloween twice and go through the regular line if it isn't busy....but already it`s 45 minutes...…..nah.....too long to wait in this heat.....we wave to a TM we know who is joining the regular line, afterwards he said it took over an hour and not 45 minutes as shown.....we were glad we used EP. We walked straight on. Never even stopped except to get our tickets scanned...……*

*Tonight it was another fabulously timed house......we had struck it lucky every night with this house and so enjoyed the scares....and we had a good crowd around us....everyone was enjoying the fun everyone around was having which was nice...….and again, good scares from this one!!! Michael, well one of them came right after me tonight, when he usually just popped out from a corner...….never expected that as he hadn't done that the previous visits......and apparently it was very funny watching from behind me!!!! Of course it was...…..*

*We ignored the Chucky zone tonight and wandered round to Twisted Tradition as we planned to do some of the houses at the back of the park tonight first.....although the long walk involved was kind of off putting…...but we wanted to do Trick r Treat again and Slaughter Sinema……*


















*So, this character was the one that I thought was trying to attract my attention on a previous night...….so when I saw him I was going over to get a picture....of course it could be a different SA...…...but, I went over anyway...…….*











*I have always loved when SA break character, not too much but a little...…..however I slowly realized we should know this guy...….and Tom said he could see it on my face as it dawned on me who it was...….*










*Yep, we knew him...………………...love it!!! *










*Although this zone wasn't overly scary, it was well done...….the scenery and the effects especially after dark are beautiful...….those pumpkins are incredibly beautiful all lit up at night......and of course the SA are phenomenal...…..every one of them...…so the zone is fun......just not as scary as it should be.....*


















*Although I do have to say, after Tom took this picture and I went to turn, this guy did give me a scare I wasn't expecting......and I did run a little.....but Tom had turned to catch the next picture...…..but I do like a little scare!!! *


















*Trick r Treat was showing 45 minutes and that could have meant the length of the walk too!!!! It was ridiculous...…..but we took our time and wandered round and got there in time to see the next lot of SA entering...…..I always found those hooded cloaks a little spooky as a kid...….*

















*It was another good house tonight...….we missed the good scare at the beginning but we did enjoy the rest of the house a lot...…it is fun and well worth the incredibly long walk to get to it...…...we weren't going to do the plant one, Seeds of Extinction again so we took a picture of the Twisted Tradition zone as it was getting incredibly busy now...….you really couldn't move in there......*









*We were heading to Slaughter Sinema next...….*


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi Carole,  I have now caught up on your entire trip report so far.  With less than one year left until my rescheduled trip, I'm ready to get excited again.  My three month checkup for my back surgery is tomorrow.  I feel I am doing well.  Hopefully that is confirmed.  

We will be at .  I tried to get DH to try RPH or HRH because we stayed at Portofino last time but he is obsessed with the hotel.  We are also fans of the Backwater Bar.  Funny thing though, whenever we are there, Confisco Grill isn't open.  We we told it was "seasonal".  I don't see much difference between late September and late October as far as crowds.  Your photos are great as always.  I'll be impatiently waiting for next year and whatever houses are announced for then.  Keep writing!


----------



## tammy

Lots of fun updates!


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hi Carole,  I have now caught up on your entire trip report so far.  With less than one year left until my rescheduled trip, I'm ready to get excited again.  My three month checkup for my back surgery is tomorrow.  I feel I am doing well.  Hopefully that is confirmed.
> 
> We will be at .  I tried to get DH to try RPH or HRH because we stayed at Portofino last time but he is obsessed with the hotel.  We are also fans of the Backwater Bar.  Funny thing though, whenever we are there, Confisco Grill isn't open.  We we told it was "seasonal".  I don't see much difference between late September and late October as far as crowds.  Your photos are great as always.  I'll be impatiently waiting for next year and whatever houses are announced for then.  Keep writing!



 Wendy..........lovely to see you here.........and glad you’re all caught up!! 

Oh wow, good luck at your check up tomorrow.......3 months already! That went quickly......hope you’re feeling ok and doing better everyday.........it’s a tough thing to recover from.......

I’ve never seen Confisco Grill closed! But only been as early as March, never in January of February.....and I suppose December is holiday season......so it’s going to be open then! Love Backwater Bar........it’s never overly busy and very friendly! 

Portofino is beautiful.......no doubts......long as you’re there you’ll love it.......

Thanks, glad you like the pictures........and yes, already looking forward to next year and HHN.........we are in the process of planning something a little different for next year........maybe adding in Vegas......but still not 100% sure that’s what we want to do........decisions!! Plenty of time for us to decide........

But, glad you’re enjoying reading.........will be trying to update as quickly as I can.........don’t want it dragging out too long...........


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> Lots of fun updates!



Thanks tammy........

Glad you’re enjoying the updates, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Sorry Robby I don't have the picture you asked for, I`ll look my older pictures to see if I can find it....…….

More coming up though...…….


----------



## schumigirl

*So, our next house was Slaughter Sinema……...this was a little off tonight, some things were missing and we seemed to avoid a lot of the scares......but......looking at the displays around the house is fabulous....they really do make a wonderful job of every house.....even the ones I`m not particularly fond of can still be appreciated. And we did enjoy it despite the lack of scares...….fun house! *

*We thought we would head round and spend a little time in Potter again tonight...…..we do like it during HHN and I think someone told us it would close around 11pm tonight......we are usually gone by then so haven't been in there that late...….and tonight it would be a cool place to chill out before we hit the front houses again......and Vamp zone!! *

*Looking over the lagoon is so beautiful at night, and during HHN when the regular lights are dimmed and you can only see the highlights of the park it`s even more so...…..*










*Typically, the moon was so much clearer in real life than in this picture...…..I can never quite capture it quite as graphically as Kyle`s telescope camera can. Of course it`s designed to a much better job......but I do like moon pictures for some reason. *


























*
Heading in to Potter area we do stop off for a bathroom break...….in the bathroom it sounds like there is a riot going on......I do think twice about going in, but realize that is two young kids who are screaming bloody murder in there...…..they were tired and screaming to just get attention by the looks of it...…no tears, just screams and tantrums...….maybe around 4 and 5 age group...…..horrible to see and to listen to......and yes, the parent was being judged, absolutely!!!  She basically told them to suck it up they had a long night ahead!!! Really!!!! She did lift one up to try and stop the yelling.....by this time I had decided to leave the fairly long line for the bathroom and go elsewhere...….anywhere else!!! As did a few others...….boy they were loud!!! *

*So, I would go in the Hogsmeade bathrooms...…….Tom said they could hear them from the men`s room and was glad they weren't in there! *

*Diagon Alley was beautiful...…...all lit up it is precious! *



















*We did look to go in to DA tonight, but it was surprisingly busy! Usually it was fairly quiet on a HHN, but we turned around and decided to head round to the houses we wanted to do tonight...…….*

















*Up next, Vamp and food!!!!*


----------



## schumigirl

*We stopped off at the bathrooms opposite Richter Burger...….which was mobbed when we looked in tonight! Don`t rate their food at all, same with Mel`s Diner, not somewhere we would ever eat again...….and Richter used to be so good many years ago...….not sure what happened to it over time. But, went in the bathroom and wasn't too bad considering it is on the main walkway through the park...….and it was a lot quieter even with a contingent of teenage girls laughing and squealing...….they were having so much fun though...…..*

*Vamp 85 was busy tonight...….and so much darn fun!!!!*

*Not the best or clearest picture of the night...….*










*We seemed to keep meeting up with this guy on his motorbike...…..of course we had seen him every night we had been there...…same guy too. He circled around me tonight with his bike while his buddy tried to be menacing......lol...….they were cute!!! And really into their part...….of course this had been the guy who told Tom to use his flash last week when taking pictures...….lol...…..*

*We did hear a lot of TM yelling loudly over to people to stop using the flash in SA faces...….it can`t be pleasant...….*











*I was actually right behind this guy when he took part in the most obvious case of photobombing we had ever seen...…. He just jumped in front of me as Tom took the picture...…..timing is everything...…..*










*We also had a look in Finnegans……..oh my, that is a mess during HHN now...…..the queue always worked fine before, not sure why they have the line to line to join the line to get a drink...……so we wouldn't bother...…..*

















*Gotta love Prince!!!! *










*We had missed the show which is excellent........but we had just missed it so didn't want to wait around for the next one.....so we went to do Poltergeist first...although the music was so good we really didn't want to leave......but houses were calling.*

*Poltergeist was again missing the rain and extreme cold as you entered the excavation scene at the beginning.....which did take something away from the entrance......I`m not sure if it had stopped altogether or if we had just been unlucky...…..but, the rest of the house was fun and we did get a few scares, however there were many props that weren't functioning correctly or just missing...…..which is a shame. But, good house overall. The regular line was 60 minutes and we got in within 5 minutes with EP. *

*We left that and immediately went into Scary Tales...…...regular line was 65 minutes and again, it took us 5 minutes to get in the house...…..this is a fabulous house and scenes are incredibly impressive...…..and very immersive if you press the red buttons.....and of course there is the aromas around the house....not horrible like previous years...…..Diapers and baby powder anyone????? Yep, that wasn't nice...…..but the witch is a highlight in here and the rest of the house doesn't disappoint. *

*We were going to do ST but the regular line was showing 90 minutes and we could see the EP line was well back almost to the entrance...…..no way were we standing in that line...….that was the only time we saw an Express line so massive...….timing was again everything as friends who were there just after us said it took them 15 minutes...….so, maybe a little unlucky...……*

*We decided to call it a night after that...…...we took our time and wandered through the zone at the entrance......it was just ok and didn't seem to have a lot of SA tonight...…..*

*Out into Citywalk we planned to eat at Cowfish...….and as always it was busy. We could have got a table immediately if we had wanted to eat outside, but, we prefer eating inside when it`s as hot...…..so a 10 minute wait wasn't too bad and soon we were heading upstairs to the top floor for a change.....*

*It was a little quieter up here.....the main floor can get incredibly noisy and it was full to bursting as we walked through...….*

*Once seated we asked for water first......we were both hot and incredibly thirsty...…...I think she topped us up twice before we even ate anything! *

*Tom ordered a beer and I went for the Mango Ginger cocktail, which has Milagro Silver tequila, fresh squeezed lime juice, agave juice and mango ginger purée, but asked if I could have it made with Rum instead of Tequila...….of course it was no problem......I had swapped it before and it was beautiful...….*



















*We much preferred it up here.....at the risk of sounding like an old lady, it was nice being able to have a conversation without yelling as we probably would have done downstairs...…..it was noisier than usual...…..but this was nice....and we do like to chat the night away...…..*

*Food. This was easy for me...…...Jalapeno Popper Show Stopper Burger with extra jalapenos...….and sweet potato fries, my ultimate favourite...….Tom took his time as he likes to have something different each time...…..*

*Tom eventually opted for the Hoisin Beef burger, hoisin cooked short ribs, candied smoked bacon, pickled red onions, cucumber all on a brioche bun, little different for him for a change...…..both were medium well...…...*


















*They were gorgeous!!!!*

*Genuinely good burgers that were so tasty.....and cooked to perfection. I did get added jalapeno on the bottom but I think they were afraid to put on too many as there were only 3 little extra rings of the spicy green stuff...…..but, delicious. *

*We again enjoyed our meal here...….food and service were excellent...…..so we paid the check and planned to walk straight back home...….we were tired...…*

*However, once we paid the check we met a couple of folks we knew and they were headed to Margaritaville for one drink...…….*

*How could we turn down their request for us to join them...…….for one...…….one drink...….*






​








*Well, we didn't have one drink each...….but we didn't do too badly though as we had plenty of water alongside and spread them out a little...…..but what fun we had!!!! It was unexpected which was can be the best times on occasion...…….*

*But, eventually after two more margaritas for me and 2 beers for Tom we decided it was time to head for bed...….we really were tired now...…..so we bid our friends a very good night and I`m sure it would be as they were headed to one of the clubs, we didn't even have the energy to even think about a club......so, we walked back home where we were imagining our bed all the way there......it had been a good day but felt long right now......I think it was after one when we wandered into our room. *

*Forced myself to have a shower as I could easily have just fallen asleep on the floor I was so tired. But, made it into bed and thought we`d have another lazy day tomorrow...…..*


----------



## keishashadow

I can think of no better way to spend a lazy afternoon than binging on one of your TRs!  Always discover something i’ve Managed to miss over the years



schumigirl said:


> Along my friend...........always glad when you’re here!!!
> 
> Lol........that made me laugh.......well, I did want to get a head start to save some time when I got back........so started the trip report early..........hoping to get it finished before we leave for next one........
> 
> Oh the creme brûlée is their star dessert.........it is gorgeous and so much better than the cheesecake, while it’s nice.......it’s not amazing!
> 
> That drink is called Last Typhoon.......it’s made with crushed ice and very nice.......pineapple, passion fruit and grapefruit along with rum of course........it’s nice......but then I haven’t met a cocktail in there I haven’t enjoyed!
> 
> Yes, you got the advance story of the key when it was still quite raw.......lol........and yes, not fun......of course we told him if he’d had to have had the door removed by someone professional to get in it wouldn’t have mattered......long as he was in!
> 
> Hope you enjoy this one too Janet..........



I’m still pouting I was too sick during our visit to eat anything but bread service and lobster bisque, next time.



schumigirl said:


> It was lush!!! I’m not a huge cake eater in general, much prefer savoury, but it was lovely......
> 
> We were so tired. Usually we are happy to take lots of pictures as we have so much time but we just wanted to sleep.......I think this trip we probably took less pictures than usual......it was so hot at times, last thing we wanted to do was stop and take pictures......we just aimed for the aircon buildings a lot.....



That cake looks amazing.  Hate to say it but nearly impossible to find decent cake in Orlando.




schumigirl said:


> That was the biggest crowd we had ever seen for HHN......we usually go in a little later so miss the crowds at the entrance, but the crowds in the park itself were surprising...…..
> 
> That Vamp area was the best thing about the zones...…..yep, musical memories......or as Kyle says just our regular every day music we listen to......lol.....we do play a lot of 80`s music



Loved, loved the vamp area.  Kyle is a wise son 


schumigirl said:


> *So, we enjoyed our sandwiches, minus the potato chips of course...……*
> 
> *We decided to have a wander around the hotel, during the day it can feel a little like a ghost town, but always pleasant to walk around...…..it is a beautiful resort. Funnily enough we have never stayed here, and I don't think we would, but it is a hotel that gets amazing reviews. I don't know anyone who hasn't loved it. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was blazing hot again, so we retreated into the cool of the interior of the hotel...….which is even more pretty than the exterior...….*
> 
> *The lobby is another one that has a unique and fresh scent when you enter, it does smell incredibly fresh and clean...….and always sparklingly clean and almost gleaming...….and I don't have heels on today, so no worries about slipping today!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is a unique little indoor area that really just leads to their meeting and banquet area, but there is a nice little store in here to have a meander around......it is very cosy looking with the twinkling lights overhead...….I do like twinkling lights! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Usually when we visit Bar American is closed, apart from once a few years back at night when we did enjoy a drink with friends...…..so when we saw it open today we decided to go in and have a drink and a sit down...….*
> 
> *It is classically designed and very beautiful with darker style wood, but very much of the theme of the hotel...……*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We take a seat by the window and Cameron asks what we would like to drink...…..Tom opts for a beer and I had checked out their cocktail menu and nothing appealed to me......so I asked for  a dark rum, ginger beer and lime...……he was a little confused as to what type of rum to use, but he had Myers dark, that would be ok...…...I preferred a Zacapa or similar, but Myers worked just as well. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I do love those Pewter tankards...…...we must buy some for home as they do keep your drinks very cool...…..and he had made up a very nice drink...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We sat for around an hour and just relaxed and passed the time away...…..we were in no rush to go anywhere today so this was very pleasant...….and the young barman was a chatty guy who was lovely to chat to...….*
> 
> *But, eventually we decided it was time to head back home, so we paid our check and thanked him and went out to the valet guys to get an ODC back home. One of them immediately tells us there are none available but to wait two minutes...…..he runs off and we manage to take a couple of pictures before he comes back...……
> 
> The main entrance to PBH is quite pretty too...….always love a water feature...…...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As there were no cars available this lovely young man had gone to get a hotel car to take us over to RP.....he said it would be much quicker for us......I whish the valet guys at HRH had been as proactive the other night...….*
> 
> *So, we were heading back to our hotel and he was a lovely guy to chat to......we thanked him as we got out the car and we made sure he got a very good tip for his good deed today. *
> 
> *We went up to our room and the laptop was fully charged...….I let Tom have a go first as I knew he was keen to check it out...….boys and their toys!!!!
> 
> 
> Coming up...….a surprise for me that wasn't as expected, and HHN!!!! *



Can’t wait to stay there soon!  Do find it interesting how the resorts all have such a different vibe.  The car service is top notch, always a treat to have them summon a town car for dining within the properties



schumigirl said:


> *So, someone sent me a pm and asked if we complained about the SA dining experience. *
> 
> *The answer is yes, absolutely...…..we obviously filled in the survey that comes through after these things. I didn't hold back on that either. *
> 
> *Have also emailed Universal with a long and detailed list of what exactly we felt was wrong with the whole event for us. I`m sure there must be people who enjoyed the food, someone must have had hot food at some point. *
> 
> *The food really was secondary. I had seen previous pictures of the food served and it certainly didn't look palatable, and I wouldn't say I was overly fussy......high standards maybe. But I don't think it was unreasonable to expect food served to be edible and warm. Nor should we have been encouraged to leave as soon as we sat down. *
> 
> *The real disappointment was lack of relevant SA to the theme of the event this year...…..and yes, I`m biased but Michael Myers should have been there...…*
> 
> *So waiting to hear back from the relevant people now. *



I do think that since my expectations were set so low after your and mac’s Reviews i’d be disappointed.  Totally different tho, had a great time.  Pretty much had to shoo the scareactors away so we could eat.  I went with tried and true buffet options:  salad, chicken & cheesecake. Pretty hard to mess that up. 

On a Saturday we had a 5:30 pm time slot but I noticed people lined up at 4:30 pm.  Inquired and they said it didn’t matter what time you had, could sign in and be waived into the small holding area.  We were 3rd group thru the doors, food was still fresh & hot.  I’m sure if it wasn’t properly replenished could go south quick enough.



tink1957 said:


> We were disappointed in the lack of characters at the SA dining too and we only saw Igor, punk vampire, Lady Liberty and the wicked witch who was a hoot.  I also made my opinion known on the survey.  They also told us the houses were open for us when they were not...maybe to make us leave earlier to make way for more diners.  Probably will not do it again.
> 
> I agree about the heat ...it was the hottest I can remember in all our years of going in September
> 
> I vote we bring back RHPS too....let's do the time warp again



After 5:30 I had to ask the manager twice where Sam was...she was not exactly pleasant.  I pointed out that people were departing their tables and then grabbing pics with him when it was clearly stated you were to wait for scareactors to visit your table...I got an unacceptable shrug.  At least the houses were open @ 5:45 pm.  We got several done in that area before they opened the gate, which was a huge surprise.



schumigirl said:


> Thanks mac......I`m so glad you like the pictures......it does take you back doesn't it!!!
> 
> Yes, he loves that camera and now I doubt he`ll get another camera to beat that one!!! Long as he`s happy, I`m happy...…...



Men & their cameras!  They love them until the next best thing comes along lol



schumigirl said:


> *THURSDAY SEPTEMBER 20TH*
> 
> *Actually I think today may qualify as the least amount of pictures taken!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *We kind of slept late this morning...….around 7ish we woke up which seemed to be late for us this trip....we put the tv on watched the same weather lady talk about a freakishly hot September we were experiencing......but, we were genuinely loving it......we had no real plans yet today, so once we had more or less wakened up we would decide what to do.*
> 
> *There was no HHN tonight and we did think should we maybe go to the parks today, but we thought we might like to go drive somewhere today....so, we finally got up, showered and headed downstairs for breakfast...….again, it was fairly quiet and a nice way to start the day.*
> 
> *After we had eaten we went back up to collect my bag and put on a bit of sunscreen...….then went out to the car. We had decided to drive up to Lakeland which was on the road to Clearwater...….maybe around 50 miles away.....but one of the Club staff said it had a nice little Downtown area and a lovely lake to mooch around......so, that would be nice this morning, and it was still quite early.*
> 
> *The drive up was beautiful, we know the road of course as we do go regularly this way and it was an easy find to see the turn off......we have been known to take the wrong turn on occasion!!!! Even with a satnav!!! *
> 
> *Parking was easy....there was signposts everywhere...….so we parked in a multi storey between the town and the lake......we wanted to see the town first. It did look small, but had some very cute stores and restaurants......although knowing us we would be done long before lunch...….I can`t spend all day in one place usually, especially as small as this one seemed to be...….one look around a place like this and I`m done, but I do like to see new places all the same.*
> 
> *The town had a central park area...….it was lovely, but we soon noticed the folks sitting in the park under trees and such weren't just enjoying the sunshine, they were homeless. They weren't threatening in any way, and one lady did speak to us, not begging, just spoke a little......we passed a few moments with her and it was sad, as she clearly had issues along side being homeless. Awful to see.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The park did have some very unusual art work around the whole area, actually the whole town did as we would see later...…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We somehow got talking to a lady who was passing as we were exiting this area...…..we struck up a conversation and she was surprised we were taking time out of the parks to visit her little town. We explained we weren't average tourists who visit just for Disney and went on to tell her the places we like to see......she even gave us a couple of suggestions for the future....she was a lovely lady and she explained she was going to a meeting to try and help the homeless who were around the town. Mental health issues were the main reason which is heartbreaking, but they were trying to do something...…she had seen us taking pictures and offered to take one of us together......of course we said we`d love that...…...she was a nice lady and very genuine...…..she gave us her card, she was something to do with Publishing, and said if we ever needed anything or were coming back up this way to send her an email...….it was nice of her, but one of these things you would feel awkward actually doing. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The town itself was small...….there definitely were some beautiful places to eat, but we were too early to even think about lunch...…*
> 
> *And of course, we did notice some more strange architecture around the town...……*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We headed down towards the lake to have a walk around there......we had been told there was a lovely garden there you could walk around, so we thought as this was quiet day, we should do just that...…..*
> 
> *We sat on a bench for a while and just enjoyed the amazing tranquility of this beautiful place...….there was hardly a sound around the whole place......a few people wandered past and some seemed to have come out of offices and were having a coffee break...….and everyone who passed us by all said Good Morning and were very pleasant...…...one woman passed in a hurry but still nodded...….I was marveling at how fast she could walk in very high heeled shoes, when we both heard a male voice shout "Carole"...……..lol......we both looked at each other and thought......no way does anyone know us up here...….*
> 
> *And he didn't...…..the lady who had just flown past us was called Carole as she turned around when he shouted her name, and they met up...….but...….it was a strange coincidence...….our friend said later he wouldn't have been surprised if he had known us......lol...…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We wandered very slowly around this beautiful place and I studied the water intently to see if I could see any wildlife...…..not a ripple except for the birds that were hanging around...…..*
> 
> *Hollis Garden was upon us, and it was as beautiful as we had been told...…..*
> 
> *It also looked so peaceful. There was young couple who were having engagement pictures taken, and that was about it, not another person in the whole park...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And of course, my face is as red as it had been on HHN!!!!! This heat was immense, and despite being around a lake, not a single breath of breeze was around to ease the blazing heat......well, we had been told today was going to be another scorcher...….
> 
> However, we set off into the rather quaint but perfectly formed park...….there were lots of separate little areas to explore and I`m sure kids would love this....it did feel a little fairyland place...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We didn't spend too long here as it was just a garden...…..we did go find a café and had a cold drink then used the bathrooms and headed back to the car which although it was a ten minute walk......it felt like 100 miles with the sun beating down......but at the same time we loved every second of it...…..*
> 
> *We got back to the car and headed out of town...…...as we arrived and got out the car we had heard a whole load of emergency services with sirens going, and I think we were now seeing the reason for them. As we headed out to main highway, we saw a car that had gone straight into a tree in the divide between both sides of the road......the car had been split almost in two. We had missed seeing anything thank goodness, but it does give you a chill when you see something like that.*
> 
> *The drive back down was as always uneventful...…..and even this road is very familiar...….we would be heading back up this way at some point as we wanted to either go to Dunedin or into St Pete`s...…..but that was another day...…..*
> 
> *Once back in Orlando we began to feel hungry......we did plan later to go back in the parks and do the water rides today...….but first lunch.....*
> 
> *We opted to visit Toojay`s……*
> 
> *This deli place is very local, it`s on Sand Lake Road and again in a strip mall type of place.........not too many tourists seem to go here according to the waitress we had today, but it is very friendly and food is good. The first time we visited I wasn't sure, but it was more what I ordered than the place, so we gave it another try and it`s somewhere we try to visit maybe every other time...…*
> 
> *I opted for Strawberry lemonade and Tom got a Dr Pepper????? I always forget he likes that as we never have it at home...….and we study the rather large menu......there are a lot of options from little plates, sandwiches to full dinner plates...…...we just wanted a sandwich today as we were going to Red Lobster tonight and didn't want to be too full...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I stuck to my usual shrimp sandwich in a bun, and Tom chose one of their specials...…..Turkey Cranberry Grilled sandwich...….which came with mash and gravy???? but, hey ho...……..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *These were good sandwiches!!!!*
> 
> *So much shrimp in mine......I was happy for Tom to take some...….but it was lovely...….his sandwich was gorgeous too and I kinda wished I had ordered it too...….that always happens...he orders something and I think.....I should have got that!!! lol...….*
> 
> *But, it was lovely......and had no room for dessert......they have amazing cakes and pastries.....but not today!!!*
> 
> *We headed back home and straight upstairs to get changed for a quick blast in the park...…..as always with water rides we never take a camera, don't even take a bag...……*
> 
> *We gave Dudley a miss today and instead did Jurassic Park a few times, and we went to Bluto`s Bilge Barges...…...this is such a blast!!!! We weren't  surprised by how busy it was this afternoon……but we got on it around four times and got soaked, as you are supposed to on this ride!!! One barge we were on with folks who all had ponchos on......although they did actually look horrified when they saw how wet we already were...….they were also incredibly rude......they barged past a lady who was on her own in front of us and we just looked at her as if to say....some people...….so we let her go on and then we sat down beside her.....just as we were setting off one of the rude family said to me I could tell her when the gush of water was going to hit them...….*
> 
> *My response...……..*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *Nope. You can find out yourself...……*
> 
> *And they did...….we didn't get hit this time......….most of them did and they got annoyed their shoes got wet!!!!! lol......there`s a reason we had flip flops on......I hate rude people. *
> 
> *The other lady was lovely and we had a good old chat with her as we got off...….her husband was at a conference in one of the hotels and she was just enjoying herself without him...……*
> 
> *We did Bluto one more time and this time Tom and I both got hit by the huge amount that falls...…..it was so cool!!!! *
> 
> *But, walking back to the hotel wasn't fun......my flip flops have no support and now were slippy……..dragging around in wet clothes isn't fun and this is why we keep the water rides for a separate day and not a regular park day...….we managed to get back home without slipping too many times...….darn those flip flops!!! *
> 
> *Back home, we were glad we never ran into anyone.....we looked a mess!!!!! But, it was so cool walking around soaking wet......although we did start to dry off as it was just so hot!!!! *
> 
> *Into the shower and changed, we thought about having a quick snooze, we were quite tired......so we had a very quick 30 minutes, which really isn't enough when you are tired!!!! I think I felt worse when I woke up...……*
> 
> *Quick splash of the face would wake me up!! Then it was Club Lounge time...……*
> 
> *We had seen a lady post she was there at the same time as us...….Shelley......or FeetOffTheTable is her username on here...….we hadn't known it was her but we did get a chance to speak tonight...….she was here with her cute little boy, husband and parents. It`s always lovely to chat to folks from the boards.....and Shelley was lovely...….*
> 
> *We spent our usual time chatting to everyone and we always love doing that...….they are just the nicest of people...…..*
> 
> *Tom doesn't have any wine tonight as he is driving, so he is on Sprite and coffee...….I`m having a blast!!!! *
> 
> *We eventually head to the car and drive down to the Red Lobster at the bottom of I Drive opposite the convention centre…….and it wasn't too busy....we get seated immediately and the guy taking care of us is Dutch and has worked there forever!!! But we had never had him look after us before......and he was lovely...…*
> 
> *My drink of choice is my famous Strawberry Lobsterita…….so nice!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom had strawberry lemonade...….it is very tasty in here...….and we get our lovely cheese biscuits...….and try not to eat too many!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We had decided to go with endless shrimp...…it was too good to turn down tonight.....so often we miss this as it`s not on when we are here...….so endless shrimp it was...…..*
> 
> *Tom opted for the shrimp scampi and shrimp linguine, I chose the same shrimp scampi and the sesame ginger...…*
> 
> *It came with fries and broccoli...….none of which we touched...……...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were all lovely...…..Tom doesn't really like ginger, but he enjoyed the taste of mine that he had...…..*
> 
> *We got a second order, I had the same and Tom just went with the shrimp scampi as the linguine was too filling...…..I did tell him...…so regular shrimp all round...….*
> 
> *Of course it didn't stop us tucking in when he brought us more shrimp we hadn't really asked for...…..he thought we had asked him for a third set...….we hadn't...…..but who can resist shrimp!!! Not us apparently...……*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *We ate too much. *
> 
> *Although he did tell us the table along from us were on their fifth set of shrimp!!!! We were lightweights...…..*
> 
> *Obviously no room for dessert...…..we sat for ten minutes or so then paid the check and waddled out of the restaurant to the car...….I really wanted to just lay down and go to sleep...…..so did Tom to be honest...…..*
> 
> *However, we perked up as we were off to meet a friend. We ended up having a lovely evening and it was over far too quickly......we could have sat all night.....one of those nights. *
> 
> *But, around 11pm we were back in our room and we were both shattered...…..and we did hope we would sleep a little later in the morning......so I kept the drapes fully closed so no light would disturb us...…..and I swear again, we never even said goodnight to each other, we were sleeping before we knew it...…*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tomorrow was a mini Dis meet and HHN again...….*
> 
> ​



Why is it the MCO Red Lobster locations food seems so much more appetizing than what I find in my area?  

 You vacation well!  Love how you get out of the bubble to explore.  Pretty sweet hat too


----------



## schumigirl

​



*We did sleep a little later by our standards this morning...…..not getting to bed till after 1ish and getting up early wasn't the best idea this morning..... but awake we were...…….it really would have behooved us to not go into Margaritaville with friends...…..but, so much fun!!!!*

*But, shower was the first thing on my mind this morning...…..that would wake me up and then coffee...….lots of coffee...….*

*We went down to Club Lounge a little later than usual, with one member of staff saying they wondered where we were......lol....we are creatures of habit......and one we know very well spotted we weren't as bright eyed and bushy tailed as we usually were...….and it really was lack of sleep.....we hadn't had a lot to drink, 4 drinks the whole night wasn't a lot......but sleep was certainly a little more imperative to us right now...….we felt exhausted!!!!*






​
*But, after a few cups of coffee we did feel a little more human and we recounted a few tales of last night and how much we enjoyed it.*

*We took our time and chatted for ages this morning...….we were in no hurry to go anywhere...….toast and coffee was perfect this morning. *

*We did need to go to Best Buys though...….the laptop Tom had bought me for a birthday present was displaying some odd signs...….so it was going back and we planned to replace it with the model above it......it was showing as in stock in the store near us. So, back up to room and we chatted briefly to our lovely housekeeper before heading out to the mall.*

*As we went to leave the hotel we saw our friend and we always adore seeing him, it really makes our day to see him...….he is the busiest man, but always makes us feel like we are the most special people on earth. Truly the nicest man there is. I have a big hug and we have a chat about a load of things...….we do love chatting to him and could stand all day with him...….but, eventually we have another hug and set off out to the car with the offending laptop. We had 14 days to return it for any reason......so that was the plan this morning......and we did giggle about it being another "little glitch" in this trip of little glitches...….lol...….*






​


*So, into the car and we drive the five minutes or so to get to Mall at Millenia.....and Best Buy was just before the mall.*

*It wasn't busy and we went to the Customer Service desk and explained what it was doing......he immediately agreed it was a fault and said they would do a full factory reset so everything I had put on would be wiped...….there was nothing much as it was only days old.*

*We went over to the sales staff and asked for the higher spec laptop and found out there weren't  any in store and we could order one it would probably be in store within 2 days...….well, that was ok, so we went over to get it ordered...…..only to be told ah, there`s a slight problem...….he asked how long were we in town as it couldn't be delivered to them till October 2nd. The day we left. Ah again. So, on our last day we didn't want to be hanging around a store waiting to get a laptop...….so we just got a refund on the original and decided to wait and just get one when we got back home. I had my ipad with me so we didn't exactly need one in a rush...…….*

*So, on to Mall at Millenia, our favourite Mall in Orlando...…….*

*I just realized this is another day with hardly any pictures and not much going on really, so shouldn't take long to write up...…..I was determined not to drag this report out too long...….I would hate to take months to complete one!! Well, 2 months is acceptable I suppose.....so I`m hoping it wont be too long before it`s done and dusted...…..*

*We planned to go to Cheesecake Factory today, but we were eating at Ocean Prime tonight so didn't want too much, and with the best will in the world, you just can`t have a small portion of anything there...…..although if Kyle had been with us, we would have been there regardless. Kyle does love the Cheesecake Factory...….for one thing only!!! *

*Really, we just fancied a sandwich or something similar...….so we went with Charleys Philly Steaks in the food court......we hadn't  eaten at this one before, so after deciding not to have Firehouse Sub which are so good too, we would give this one a try...…..*

*After studying the menu carefully we opted for a regular cheese steak with jalapenos and no onions for me and Tom went for the pepperoni cheese steak....both with fries and strawberry lemonades...….and they were really nice...……*



























*There were loads of jalapenos on mine I was delighted to say...…..they were both tasty and we would get them again...…..Tom loved his...….pepperoni and beef.....what could be nicer!!! And he got onions which he loved...…..*

*We sat for a while just watching the world go by. Then we had a good old wander round the stores...……*










*Our usual stops are Macy and Williams and Sonoma......we picked up a few smaller items today...….I got some perfume and Tom got some aftershave, he did need some and hadn't brought any with us this trip...….I wasn't buying any make up till later in the trip when Clinique had their specials on.....I was getting used to buying everything all at the one time to get the gift bags filled with goodies, they were always filled with some lovely little items...….but I did need a chubby lipstick for tonight.......I had finished my favourite one, Mega Melon colour, that I brought with me, and wasn't going to wait till next week to get this...….I`d buy another one next week too as I do go through this one really quickly...... *

*We did wander around and into a few stores but didn't see much...….we would come back to go into Bath and Body for our usual stock up of things for us and gifts for friends who always love to receive items from here...……*

*Bloomingdales and Pottery Barn and we were about done...…...we did avoid the favourites like Tiffany and LV...…...I didn't want to be tempted, and didn't really need anything right now...…..and if I looked...…...well...……...you know...….*



















*Williams and Sonoma we picked up a lime juicer...….but, since we got home we cannot find it...….haven't a clue what happened to it, so have bought another one here, but that was better so will pick up another in December...…..just another tiny little glitch...…..*

*We went into Godiva and got a selection of 12 chocolates……..we picked the flavours ourselves, but have to say, they weren't all great......but, not being the biggest chocolate fan, I was never going to be overly impressed......the salted caramel one was gorgeous though!!!! *



























*And eventually we wander back out to the car which today was so close as we had gotten a great space so close to the entrance...….little things make us happy at times...…*.*lol*
*
We drove to Total Wine as we wanted to buy a bottle of wine as gift for one of the Supervisors who had helped us out with the car incident a few days ago.....we had sneakily asked a few questions as to what type of wine she enjoyed, and we knew her well enough now to have a good stab at picking one for her......it was just a little thank you. We chose one we would buy for ourselves, a little wine bag and we set off back to the hotel.*

*We thought we might have a little snooze this afternoon...…….or maybe not. *


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I can think of no better way to spend a lazy afternoon than binging on one of your TRs!  Always discover something i’ve Managed to miss over the years
> 
> 
> 
> I’m still pouting I was too sick during our visit to eat anything but bread service and lobster bisque, next time.
> 
> 
> 
> That cake looks amazing.  Hate to say it but nearly impossible to find decent cake in Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved, loved the vamp area.  Kyle is a wise son
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to stay there soon!  Do find it interesting how the resorts all have such a different vibe.  The car service is top notch, always a treat to have them summon a town car for dining within the properties
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that since my expectations were set so low after your and mac’s Reviews i’d be disappointed.  Totally different tho, had a great time.  Pretty much had to shoo the scareactors away so we could eat.  I went with tried and true buffet options:  salad, chicken & cheesecake. Pretty hard to mess that up.
> 
> On a Saturday we had a 5:30 pm time slot but I noticed people lined up at 4:30 pm.  Inquired and they said it didn’t matter what time you had, could sign in and be waived into the small holding area.  We were 3rd group thru the doors, food was still fresh & hot.  I’m sure if it wasn’t properly replenished could go south quick enough.
> 
> 
> 
> After 5:30 I had to ask the manager twice where Sam was...she was not exactly pleasant.  I pointed out that people were departing their tables and then grabbing pics with him when it was clearly stated you were to wait for scareactors to visit your table...I got an unacceptable shrug.  At least the houses were open @ 5:45 pm.  We got several done in that area before they opened the gate, which was a huge surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Men & their cameras!  They love them until the next best thing comes along lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it the MCO Red Lobster locations food seems so much more appetizing than what I find in my area?
> 
> You vacation well!  Love how you get out of the bubble to explore.  Pretty sweet hat too




lol...….I love that hat!!!!! 

Oh you can make up for that next time you go to The Palm..........think of their gorgeous steaks and everything else!!!! Gawd, I`m imagining it now too......lol...…

and I`m so glad you had a much better experience with the food at the Scare Actor dining thing than we did......now you mention it, there didn't seem to be anyone behind us at all.....wonder if that was the reason food was so poor......

Oh yes, cameras are an extravagance...….and yes, I`m still waiting for the next one to catch his eye...…..which I`m sure there will be!!!  men and their gadgets....

It`s a shame you don't have a good RL near you...….we love it....cheap and cheerful......have to say though, there`s a couple in Orlando I wouldn't set foot in......but that one is stellar and never disappoints...….being so close to the Convention centre might have something to do with that though...…..

The Vamp zone was a classic wasn`t it!!!! I could have danced the night away there...…...

Thanks Janet...…...we do love the way we vacation too......wouldn't suit everyone if you need to fill every moment of your trip with an activity, but we`re quite laid back...….some may say lazy......lol...…..but, glad you`re all caught up and enjoyed it...……


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> I was determined not to drag this report out too long...….I would hate to take months to complete one!! Well, 2 months is acceptable I suppose



"But what am I going to read when you are done??????????? " Said in best whiny voice! I have made your daily entry part of my nightly relaxation time. In the last several years we have traveled to Orlando 3 times; never once been to that mall. On my to do list now. Looks amazing!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> "But what am I going to read when you are done??????????? " Said in best whiny voice! I have made your daily entry part of my nightly relaxation time. In the last several years we have traveled to Orlando 3 times; never once been to that mall. On my to do list now. Looks amazing!



Lol.......Thank you, that is so nice to read........Christmas trip report will be starting before we know where we are....certainly it’s a lot shorter of a trip, only 10 nights........but December is such a busy month, but, I’m hoping to get it started soon as possible after we’re home........

Mall at Millenia is beautiful.....certainly the nicest mall in Orlando........a real mix of high end stores and more regular ones. 

Good food choices too!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Such gorgeous pictures again! What kind of camera do you use now? I know it is in a TR report somewhere. We need a nice point and shoot to take with us. Iphone pics are OK but would be nice to get some spectacular pics!


tink1957 said:


> wish I had remembered to ask Monyk about her chickens


 We are just gonna have to coordinate for next year! Think DH was a bit jealous after we got back and heard Dd and I talking...
Also-I have more chicken pics than kid pics on my phone 



schumigirl said:


> Trick r Treat was showing 45 minutes and that could have meant the length of the walk too!!!! It was ridiculous


 That walk!! I think I timed it at like an 8 minute walk or something! House was well done though-I think we did it a couple times.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Wow, I got busy for a couple days and look at what I missed, all caught up now though!!!

I agree also on Richter’s, seems as though the food is as good as a pre packed meal these days, milk shakes are still ok though, that probably wouldn’t have been a great idea in that September heat anyway.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

We have Charley’s here at home also, I can handle mine with peppers and onions, wife and kids are strictly meat and cheese only.....good stuff!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Such gorgeous pictures again! What kind of camera do you use now? I know it is in a TR report somewhere. We need a nice point and shoot to take with us. Iphone pics are OK but would be nice to get some spectacular pics!
> 
> We are just gonna have to coordinate for next year! Think DH was a bit jealous after we got back and heard Dd and I talking...
> Also-I have more chicken pics than kid pics on my phone
> 
> That walk!! I think I timed it at like an 8 minute walk or something! House was well done though-I think we did it a couple times.



I just checked with the expert...….it`s a Canon G1X mk 3...…...I always forget what it is, I just know Canon......I`m not the most technical of folks......how I ever got into engineering I`ll never know!!!! 

We never carry a phone with us, so a good camera is a necessity......and Tom is really happy with this one......it`s slightly bigger and certainly heavier than a regular point and shoot...….I at the minute have more pics of the rooms we`ve revamped recently than I have of Kyle.....lol......send them to my family to show pics to mum.....she has an old phone that doesn't have a camera.....

We have four trips planned next year so surely we`ll be able to co ordinate one of them!!! I`m glad you had a lovely trip with DD...….

It was only 8 minutes!!!!! Are you sure your timer didn't stop half way...…… It felt like an eternity...…..yes, the Trick r Treat house was worth it though


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Wow, I got busy for a couple days and look at what I missed, all caught up now though!!!
> 
> I agree also on Richter’s, seems as though the food is as good as a pre packed meal these days, milk shakes are still ok though, that probably wouldn’t have been a great idea in that September heat anyway.




lol......I`m trying to get through it reasonably quickly...….so it doesn't take months and months to finish!!!! 

We last ate there reluctantly, a few years ago at HHN......never again...….we had burgers that didn't taste like any burger I ever ate......taste or texture.....

Oh yep, milkshakes weren't on the agenda in that heat!!! Actually now I think on it, I couldn't say when I last had a milk shake


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Your meal at Cowfish looked so delicious.  That is on my list for when we visit there.  One of the boys can be a bit of a picky eater, but he loves a good burger ( he gets that from his momma  as my dream job would be to do a travel vlog and write about all the different burgers I could eat )  It just seems like a great everyone can find something to eat type of place.  

I don't know if I would like the SA trying to scare me...yikes   That might be too much for me lol.  
I have a little confession...I finally watched the original Halloween the other night.  I have NEVER watched it before.  I was a little kid when it came out, and I remember one halloween my parents had went out and we were with a babysitter, and she made us go to bed, because it was " too scary " for us kids to watch.  She was watching it on tv, and i remember her screaming at times lol.  So i finally watched it, with the lights on.  My  youngest comes into the living room and asks what I'm watching...and he laughed as he could tell by the music is was an early scary movie.  As teenagers we watched all the Nightmare on Elm Street movies...that was our thing to do For that day and age...they were really scary!!!! lol  Not like todays show that can be downright creepy.  I don't watch many of those when the hubby and boys want to watch them...I'll happily go work on a quilt in my project room


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We have Charley’s here at home also, I can handle mine with peppers and onions, wife and kids are strictly meat and cheese only.....good stuff!!!



Oh how I miss onions!!!!! It`s been two years since I last ate them...…..

I love, love love onions!!!! Raw, stir fried, baked, stuffed....with more onions...….you get the idea I`m sure!!!! Unfortunately, I can`t eat them at all any more, same with garlic.....I blame age!!!! But, that`s life...…..funny thing is now I still love the aroma of cooked onions, but raw onions make me gag.....and I used to adore that smell!!!! 

I always say it could be worse......it could be wine I became intolerant to...…..now that would be a heartbreaker 

Love peppers, and I can eat them!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Your meal at Cowfish looked so delicious.  That is on my list for when we visit there.  One of the boys can be a bit of a picky eater, but he loves a good burger ( he gets that from his momma  as my dream job would be to do a travel vlog and write about all the different burgers I could eat )  It just seems like a great everyone can find something to eat type of place.
> 
> I don't know if I would like the SA trying to scare me...yikes   That might be too much for me lol.
> I have a little confession...I finally watched the original Halloween the other night.  I have NEVER watched it before.  I was a little kid when it came out, and I remember one halloween my parents had went out and we were with a babysitter, and she made us go to bed, because it was " too scary " for us kids to watch.  She was watching it on tv, and i remember her screaming at times lol.  So i finally watched it, with the lights on.  My  youngest comes into the living room and asks what I'm watching...and he laughed as he could tell by the music is was an early scary movie.  As teenagers we watched all the Nightmare on Elm Street movies...that was our thing to do For that day and age...they were really scary!!!! lol  Not like todays show that can be downright creepy.  I don't watch many of those when the hubby and boys want to watch them...I'll happily go work on a quilt in my project room



The burgers there are so good!!!!! Yep, there are a good few choices for everyone there...…..we tried the sushi, and although we love sushi, we didn't find it as good there as other places......it`s decent, but not spectacular...…...yes, that sounds like a great job!!!! Food blogger...…...hmmmm…..maybe we should start something here...…..

Did you enjoy Halloween though????? It is so scary and incredibly tense...…..I swear it still terrifies me to this day!! I watched it first as an 11/12 year old when I wasn't supposed to be watching it, on a black and white portable tv (1979) at 10.30pm with the volume turned down low so no one would hear I had my little tv on....and in the dark of course..........and yes, I wished I had listened to my very wise mother as it made me sleep with the light on for a very long time...…..

We watched Freddie as teens too......it was THE series of movies everyone our age were watching......and Friday the 13th of course......but Freddie was more menacing to me......not as much as Michael of course!!! Now you`ve made me remember all those Friday nights gathered at various friends houses every week watching all those movies with our Friday night treat of candy, potato chips and pepsi……..simpler times!!! 

HHN is so much fun!!!!! Maybe one day you`ll try it...….hope so...…...think how much fun your kids would have watching you get terrified while laughing all the time...…..


----------



## schumigirl

*So, back to the hotel and we go up to our room...…..Tom has a quick lay down while I send off some quick emails...…..as I`m typing I keep hearing a strange noise......but, can`t quite put my finger on it and can`t quite work out where it`s coming from...….Tom has the tv on so I turn it down and hear the unmistakable sound of a yappy dog.*

*I look out the window as it does sound muffled, so I wonder if someone is standing underneath our window with a dog......I know we are on the 6th floor but yappy dogs you can hear for miles...…...so, it seemed to stop...…..then it started again...…...I had no doubt now it was a dog and it was in this tower.*

*I went out into the hallway and could hear it again, but couldn't quite pinpoint it...……*

*Came back into room and Tom had given up trying to get to sleep with me snooping around like Sherlock Holmes...…..so, he went down to Club Lounge to get some plastic cups so we could make a cocktail in the room...….while I called to report a dog barking.*

*The first lady I spoke to wasn't much help......she began to explain that Loews were a pet friendly hotel......bla bla bla…...I told her I was well aware of that fact but that T2 was a recognized tower for dogs. So, she wasn't much help at all...…..she said she would send someone up to hear. No one showed...….*

*Meanwhile, Tom came back up with the cups and then the housekeeping supervisor appeared to let us know there was a dog on the 7th floor and it was a service dog. And of course in America they can`t ask for proof. So, she thought they were checking out but would get back to us...…..we thanked her for the information and she headed out...….*

*The barking had actually stopped by now so we poured ourselves a rum, ginger beer and lime while we got ready for our evening out...….we also tried to have a snooze but it just wasn't going to happen...….*

*Once we were dressed we went down to the lounge to sit for a while before we headed out for dinner. We spent a lot of time talking to the new Club Lounge Manager......we had only met her the night we arrived, but we immediately hit it off with her and over our trip we chatted to her an awful lot......she was so easy to talk to and we all felt we had known each other for years...….she is lovely and will be excellent in her role...…and we do keep in touch with her which is lovely......*

*We had earlyish reservations as we planned to come home from Ocean Prime and head to HHN for even just one house...….and more if we felt like it. So we got an ODC to take us to Ocean Prime on Sand Lake...….this cost $20 plus tip for such a trip. It`s not too far and trips further afield are more expensive.*

*We got to Ocean Prime in perfect time for our reservation...……*

*This restaurant is one of our two favourites in Orlando...….the other being The Palm...…..there is a sliver between them and I couldn't honestly choose one.....we love them both.....*










*As we got out the ODC we spotted this Corvette Z06 Convertible...…..very nice little car!!! Not very practical of course, but would be fun to drive around even for a short space of time...…..*











*Lori, who isn't the manager but is close enough, she more or less runs the place and is so good at it...….she is lovely and we`ve known her a long time now......she always greets you with a massive hug and is always delighted to see you...….the things she remembers is amazing...…she says she is glad we have reservations as it`s a mad house with Magical Dining being on...…..at that Dan comes over for a big hug too......we adore Dan!!!!*

*He was a fabulous waiter the first time we ever visited and so unique......we chatted a lot about Dr Who and had a lovely evening...….the following year we went back he remembered us in a heartbeat......and remembered the Dr Who conversation...….really nice man, but this was the last we would see of him as he was relocating to Colorado...…...we were so disappointed as he is a super guy who is a real asset to the restaurant...….so this would be bittersweet...….he had been the floor manager the last few years but tonight we were having the privilege of him looking after us...….we were delighted...…….*

*So, we got our menu`s and Tom began snapping away of course...…….*











*It is a beautiful restaurant...…..tables aren't too close together and it can get a little noisy, but not too overpoweringly so. They have a man playing guitar and singing and he is very good, again not intrusive. There is always a really good atmosphere in here and it is very friendly...…*










*Dan brings us over our bread choices, and asks us what we would like to drink...…..we are going to have wine, but will start with a cocktail........but we do tell him which bottle of wine we would like for after our cocktail.......our usual Coppola Chardonnay.......he says he`ll bring it when we require it........he knew we were going to ask for that one.....he also guessed which cocktail I would choose......he is good and has a fabulous memory...….*










*As predicted by Dan I opt for my favourite cocktail in there.......Berries and Bubbles........I love this one........they make it tableside and it is impressive to see the dry ice react with the liquid.........*

*Tom goes for a new one they have introduced......Rye on the Hudson......…*


















*Tom liked his, but it wasn't his favourite from there........I loved mine as always........it is so fruity and full of flavor and very moreish!!!! But, I stick to one as we have wine coming later...........*


*For our appetizers I had gone with the simple but delicious shrimp cocktail.........and Tom had gone for his old faithful in here of Surf and Turf which was braised short rib, scallops and a small portion of mashed potato......…*


















*Oh my goodness they were both divine!!!! Tom had a shrimp, well half a shrimp.....I`m kind of mean.......lol......and I got a half of one of the scallops.....yep, Tom was mean too tonight........but both were gorgeous........*

*And we got our wine........this is again something that some may find rather dull.......we always get the same wine in here.......we do enjoy a variety of wines and enjoy trying new and different ones, but, sometimes we like familiarity. *










*Dan and Lori had been popping by our table to chat as the evening went on, and it`s always lovely to chat to them.......Dan was looking forward to overseeing the opening of the new restaurant, but we would miss seeing him.......*

*I had opted for the twin lobster tails tonight and Tom had chosen the Bone in Filet.......and as always we would share the jalapeno au gratin.......more than enough to share..........*



























*They really were the most perfect steak and lobster.........the lobster was sweet and delicate and the most beautiful texture......Tom`s steak he had asked for medium rare tonight was perfect.......so tasty and so juicy!!!!! We did share a little of course but neither of us really wanted to share with each other......sometimes we do have meals like that!!!! *

*We had finished and asked Dan if we could have 20 minutes before deciding on dessert.....of course, that was no problem.........*

*At that the owner Michael came over to say hello and thank us again for being regular repeat customers.......we had met him a few years ago for the first time and he was a very nice man who was very proud of his staff and restaurant.......it was nice of him to stop by tonight and say hello......*

*Dan came back and we told him we were going to share the Butter cake.......we had always wanted to try it and as we were quite full we thought we would share.......*

*And when it came out we were glad we had shared one instead of getting a dessert each.........it was large......…*











*And delicious........the ice cream was one of the nicest I had tasted, and although it really was a large dessert , it wasn't too heavy.......*

*We finished our wine and decided not to have coffee but were going to head off......so we paid our check and went to the front to say our goodbyes......we had said to Dan we would love a picture with him. He said he would love that.....so we took a couple of pictures and had a good old chat before wishing him well in his future move........he said we should visit him sometime and he would take us hiking.......I almost choked with laughter at that thought!!!! *











*We said our final goodbye and Lori had called us a cab to take us back to the hotel......we told her we may see her in December with our son.....she said she`d be there...…*

*This really is our favourite kind of restaurant...…..*

*Our cab driver was very nice and ironically had worked at RP when it first opened.......I often wonder why folks end up doing what they`re doing when they don't really enjoy it.....he said he`d love to get back in to the hospitality industry.........he was nice. *

*Back at the hotel we paid the cab and headed in........on the way up in the elevator I said we`d get changed and head out to HHN.......I honestly didn't have the energy.......so I was very relieved when Tom said did I mind if we didn't.......he was shattered!!!! I said oh thank goodness I`m exhausted.......we did laugh at how ridiculous we must have sounded.....it was around 9.15pm!!!! How old were we!!!! *

*So, rather sheepishly we indeed decide that around 9.30pm on a Saturday night in Orlando, we were going to bed as we were shattered!!! *

*So, we climbed into bed and put the light off.......Tom was sleeping in seconds......but something immediately stopped me from falling into a deep, deep sleep.......*

*Yapping dog was back. I sat up and listened closely......although I didn't have to try too hard.......I shook Tom who was naturally over the moon at me waking him up to tell him about the dog.......why can men fall asleep so quickly anyway!!!! *

*It was constant. By now I was awake, Tom was awake and not happy about it.......not the time to request a picture lol.........we gave it 10 minutes as we thought the owner may be in the shower, or bathroom.......but 15 minutes later we called Star Services to report it.......the lady was much more sympathetic than the one earlier and said that was unacceptable and they would send someone up to our room, would we still be there........we thanked her and said we were going nowhere as we were in bed......she was so apologetic although it clearly wasn't her fault...*

*As we waited the dog barked the whole time........now I love dogs, I really do......but if you have a dog it shouldn't infringe my life in any way.......so this was annoying.......we were shattered and just wanted to sleep.........*

*15 minutes later we get a knock on the door from security.......I am in my jammies and I just don't care.......he says he has walked the corridor and can`t hear a dog........seriously, I can hear it from the door........I tell him to come in and he`ll hear it then.......*

*He does. Immediately. *

*He tells us they'll try and contact the owner and then they`ll go in with a cage and take the dog down to an area where they keep the dogs, give it water and food and the owners will be fined. But they will remove the dog. We thank him and he set off. *

*It took an hour for the barking to cease. I guess they tried to contact the owners and then finally removed the dog..........*

*By then, we weren't as tired which was even more annoying.........but eventually we fell over. *


*In the morning we found out the dog was supposed to be a service dog!!!! Well, if its so necessary that you can`t be without the little yapper as you can`t function without it.......why the hell are you able to leave it for hours on end to go do HHN!!!! As a service dog the owners can book any room not just in T2 as all pets are put...….there is nothing the hotel can do about it......unless it becomes a nuisance which it clearly had tonight. We found out in the morning others had complained too. *

*People like that ruin it for everyone else who do genuinely need a service animal. 
*

*But for now, all we wanted to do was sleep.


*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Did you enjoy Halloween though?????



I did.  It was not as scary I thought it would have been.  The acting is quite cheezy lol.  And I did giggle a little as some of the deaths...but his appearing and then disappearing is unsettling.

I'm sure the boys ( I need to update  my signature as they are almost 18 and 16 now ) would LOVE HHN.  They often laugh at their mom and they do try to scare me.  Life with boys is certainly an adventure especially after having no brothers and only sisters lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I did.  It was not as scary I thought it would have been.  The acting is quite cheezy lol.  And I did giggle a little as some of the deaths...but his appearing and then disappearing is unsettling.
> 
> I'm sure the boys ( I need to update  my signature as they are almost 18 and 16 now ) would LOVE HHN.  They often laugh at their mom and they do try to scare me.  Life with boys is certainly an adventure especially after having no brothers and only sisters lol.



Lol.....yes it was a bit cheesy at times.........the deaths were a little OTT at times.......very exaggerated.....but it freaks me out every time! 

But, yes, the suspense was what made the movie.......and what was slightly missing from the new one.......it was the fact he was pure evil and couldn’t be reasoned with in any way that scared me a lot.......that mask!!!

Oh yes, I know that feeling of being teased by my boy and husband......they love seeing me terrified as they know I love it really!! 

So they’re 18 and 16 now!! Oh you gotta go to HHN before they’re up and gone........there’s always a few of us around at the same time usually.....it is fun!!

I had a few brothers and they loved to tease me .........although mostly that I cried every week watching Little House on the Prairie..........loved that show! But sheesh did it know how to pull at your heartstrings.........miss that show!

I’m so glad you’re reading along and enjoying it.........


----------



## J'aime Paris

How frustrating about the barking dog!  I'd be upset as well.

A true service dog is so well behaved, you normally don't even notice their presence.
We had one on our flight to Orlando last week.  The dog didn't make a peep!
And we saw it a few days later at Magic Kingdom....again, working as a service dog and oblivious to everyone/everything but it's owner.


----------



## keishashadow

saw the pic of the shrimp and first thought was to wonder what size they were...huge and so fresh looking!  Then, I saw the dual lobster tails and nearly swooned.  Steak looked amazing too.  Cannot wait to show the hubby, have a feeling he’ll be lobbying to visit it sooner vs later.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> How frustrating about the barking dog!  I'd be upset as well.
> 
> A true service dog is so well behaved, you normally don't even notice their presence.
> We had one on our flight to Orlando last week.  The dog didn't make a peep!
> And we saw it a few days later at Magic Kingdom....again, working as a service dog and oblivious to everyone/everything but it's owner.



Yes, genuine service dogs don’t behave like that........we saw a couple this trip too and you wouldn’t have known they were there. 

Our complaint was that genuine service dogs don’t get left for hours at a time away from their owners who are supposed to need them with them at all times............so we didn’t believe it was a real service dog......I don’t think the hotel did either........this seemed to be someone who just wanted their dog to stay with them but not infringe on their time........

The hotel were fantastic though dealing with it.......and we did get to sleep finally.........and they checked out next day! Thankfully! 

Glad you’re still reading along.........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> saw the pic of the shrimp and first thought was to wonder what size they were...huge and so fresh looking!  Then, I saw the dual lobster tails and nearly swooned.  Steak looked amazing too.  Cannot wait to show the hubby, have a feeling he’ll be lobbying to visit it sooner vs later.



Lol......they were huge!!! And so tasty........both shrimp and lobster!! 

Oh yeah........he’ll want to visit there too   Steaks are always fabulous there too.......I really was torn between the filet and lobster! 

Lobster won out as I can have a taste of Tom’s..........usually!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Dinner looked A-ma-zing! How wonderful to have staff that remember you too. Truly good management there, for long term staff to stay.



J'aime Paris said:


> How frustrating about the barking dog!  I'd be upset as well.
> 
> A true service dog is so well behaved, you normally don't even notice their presence.
> We had one on our flight to Orlando last week.  The dog didn't make a peep!
> And we saw it a few days later at Magic Kingdom....again, working as a service dog and oblivious to everyone/everything but it's owner.


 This!  Most places have become so fearful of online negative reviews that they cater to the WORST people instead of the best customers. And you can ask what service the animal performs and to demonstrate that-perfectly legal. And if there’s any doubt the animal is true service dog- have the person acknowledge in writing they agree to to terms of being ejected and fined if animal displays any aggressiveness or disturbing of others. True service dog owners know the bad apples are really spoiling it for them. Glad RPR was able to take care of the situation instead of just hopin it’d go away magically on it’s own (like Disney does with ALL the bad apples- pet peeve that Disney rewards bad behavior). Ok rant over 

Sometimes-you just need sleep. Even on vacation-makes you feel so much better when rested!


----------



## disneyAndi14

Caught up once again, loving all your adventures and the few glitches, ugh!
The older I get, I am less tolerant to noise in my hotel room. I hate noisy people and dogs, so disrespectful especially at night.
Love all your yummy food pictures even if it is only 7am here, lol!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Dinner looked A-ma-zing! How wonderful to have staff that remember you too. Truly good management there, for long term staff to stay.
> 
> This!  Most places have become so fearful of online negative reviews that they cater to the WORST people instead of the best customers. And you can ask what service the animal performs and to demonstrate that-perfectly legal. And if there’s any doubt the animal is true service dog- have the person acknowledge in writing they agree to to terms of being ejected and fined if animal displays any aggressiveness or disturbing of others. True service dog owners know the bad apples are really spoiling it for them. Glad RPR was able to take care of the situation instead of just hopin it’d go away magically on it’s own (like Disney does with ALL the bad apples- pet peeve that Disney rewards bad behavior). Ok rant over
> 
> Sometimes-you just need sleep. Even on vacation-makes you feel so much better when rested!



Dinner was so good!!! We love going there a lot...….everything is very special from food to service...…..

Yes, we were glad they rectified the yapping dog situation fairly quickly...….oh I agree......it`s awful seeing folks trying to cheat the system or complain to get a freebie and it`s encouraged!!! 

And yes, we just wanted to sleep!!!! We were definitely feeling the burning the candle at both ends this trip!!!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Caught up once again, loving all your adventures and the few glitches, ugh!
> The older I get, I am less tolerant to noise in my hotel room. I hate noisy people and dogs, so disrespectful especially at night.
> Love all your yummy food pictures even if it is only 7am here, lol!



Thanks Caroline...…..yep, the glitches were certainly prevalent on this trip.....lol......but hey ho...…

I can never understand why folks have to make noise in hotel rooms when they know there are others around them......it`s not hard to be considerate. And yelling in corridors...….why!!!! I don't expect folks to whisper, but why the need to yell!! Especially at 6am......thankfully this trip we didn't get disturbed this way.

Glad you like the pictures...…..


----------



## schumigirl

​


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 23RD*

*We slept like logs all night!!!! Although admittedly I did wake up around 3am and listened intently to see if I could hear any dogs......not a sound.....thankfully. *

*We slept a little later again this morning......we were having another day away from the parks till HHN tonight...….so we could take our time and have a relaxing day. We don't usually take as many days doing things away from the park, but we were feeling the mixture of late nights, early mornings and the extreme heat of this year...….we did try to sleep later than usual, but here we were again and it was barely 7am. But, we were awake...….and it didn't look like we were going to fall back over.....*

*We took our time again and got showered and dressed and headed downstairs for our usual relaxing breakfast...…..I mentioned to one of the girls about our dog fiasco last night and she said they had several calls complaining about it...….mostly from folks who were concerned about the dogs welfare at being left alone...….nah, I`m not that compassionate...…..I just wanted the little rat to stop yapping!!! She did laugh at that and said she`d have been the same.....*

*The people were claiming it was a service dog. Yet, left it for hours on it`s own. *

*We really did take our time this morning and sat for ages chatting and passing the time away...…..Tom enjoyed some scrambled eggs again this morning while I stuck to white toast......with my usual toppings of cream cheese and grape jelly......love it!!! We had a few cups of coffee and soon decided we should move and go get sunscreen on and head out for the day. We were planning on going to one of our favourite little towns, Mount Dora. It really was beautiful and full of quaint little stores that were unique to them.....I always feel as though I`m stepping back in time a little when we visit to a time less rushed and more peaceful. *

*On the way out we were delighted to see our friend again......we did laugh and say we weren't stalking him!!! We had another good old chat and when we told him where we were going he told us Mount Dora had a lovely little farmers market on a Sunday.....we like things like that......he also told us about Lake Eola Park on a Sunday also had a larger farmers market, we decided we would do that the following Sunday......we chatted a bit longer and it was really lovely seeing him again today in almost the same place as yesterday. *

*So, we set off to the car park which was quite busy today with it being Sunday......it would be quiet again tomorrow I`m sure...….*

*Tom won the chase to drive up, so "we" decided I would drive home...….as long as we didn't have lunch in a place that served cocktails.....then all bets were off...…….*

*It is a lovely drive up to Mount Dora...…..and again, it`s a very familiar road to us now and we do enjoy the drive up to the town...…*

*We find our favourite little car park and it`s full, but luckily a man is reversing out of a space and we manage to get that one......although there is plenty of on street parking and a good few car parks around, we do like this one. *

*And* *it was searingly hot today...….so we do try and walk in the relatively shady side of the street...….every little bit of shade helped! *

*But, heat or not we do love a wander around this gorgeous little town.*

























*
There are loads of little stores and plenty of food and drink choices...…..we had enjoyed some seafood and also some Cuban food on previous visits......you wouldn't be stuck for choice looking for food options...….*

*Then we came across the little farmers market...…..*










*It was the friendliest little place. Lots to sample and you genuinely didn't feel under pressure to buy anything...…..people were chatty and the vendors didn't push their products at all...…...and when they heard the accent they became more chatty. Many of them had relatives that were from or lived in Scotland which for such a small market was unusual...…..but we had some lovely conversations...…..one lady told us where her relatives lived and I said it was quite near where I grew up, haven't lived there in 40 years, but she did ask if I knew their name...….lol...…*



















*We would come back up and go through the rest of it after we had gone down to the waterside...…...we always enjoyed a walk down here and admired how beautiful it was every time...……*










*We first had a walk to the left through a little area where it was just homes, and I loved those trees that cloaked the whole road and gave some relief from the heat of the day......they were unbelievably old and so pretty...….*











*We turned as it was a dead end, and went back down past my favourite apartment building in the town, which was of course the purple one...my favourite colour. *










*The view over the lake is beautiful and the water is so still, yet hides all sorts of creatures and reptiles that fill me with horror so I try not to think about them as we wander down the pontoon...…….we chat to the guy who does the tours and he does say oh you`re back again when he sees us...…..yep, we had seen him a few times this year...….very nice man with an amazing knowledge of wildlife particularly on and in the water. He is forever trying to sell us a tour around the lake, and I `m forever telling him no thanks!!!! No way am I going out on that lake knowing what`s in it...…...he does laugh and says we`d be perfectly safe.....hmmm. No thanks...….*


















*I do however marvel that anyone would go out in a lake full of reptiles that will happily feed off you for fun in a tiny little boat this size!!!!  I had seen Lake Placid...…….lol...…..*










*And of course Jaws, although I knew there were no sharks in there......…….loved this meme though!!!!*






​



















*There are some little benches down at the end......and they were thankfully under some decent shade...….and there was a cooling lake breeze, so we sat down and enjoyed the views and the tranquility...….although we had been joined by a young couple who sat on the other side...….even so, it was still so quiet and tranquil...……we could spend all day just looking out over the water. 

I had always lived by the sea. I love living close to the water but never really feel the need to be on the water or in it.....hotel pools filled that desire well enough. I don't love things that live in the sea. Unless I can eat them...…...*

*There were plenty of folks out on the water on a variety of different vehicles...…some fairly large that looked safe and others that wouldn't have been safe in a bath tub!!!! 






*











*We enjoyed this little haven for around 20 minutes before heading back up to the town and market, and then of course we would be looking for somewhere to have lunch...…..*


----------



## pattyw

Your Ocean Prime dinner looks wonderful! I love your drink- it's fitting for Halloween with the dry ice!

 I do love that purple house! I remember your pictures of it from your last visit! Can't get away with a purple house just anywhere, though! There it's just lovely!


----------



## shh

Agreed about noisy folks in hotel rooms  My pet peeve is door slammers at all hours of the night/early am...so many people simply don't know how to close a door without letting it slam loudly behind them - lost sooo much sleep this way when traveling. 

We once stayed at a place with thin walls and a baby SCREAMING at the top of her lungs on and off throughout the entire night. Poor thing was probably not feeling well. But have to admit I was glad when they checked out the next day.


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Your Ocean Prime dinner looks wonderful! I love your drink- it's fitting for Halloween with the dry ice!
> 
> I do love that purple house! I remember your pictures of it from your last visit! Can't get away with a purple house just anywhere, though! There it's just lovely!



Oh it really was one of the nicest meals...…..and I adore that drink......very dull, but I get it every visit. 

Yes, purple isn't a colour I `d have for a home, or  a car, or even a handbag really...….and it has to be the right shade of purple whatever I buy......but that apartment building just seems to fit nicely there...….


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> Agreed about noisy folks in hotel rooms  My pet peeve is door slammers at all hours of the night/early am...so many people simply don't know how to close a door without letting it slam loudly behind them - lost sooo much sleep this way when traveling.
> 
> We once stayed at a place with thin walls and a baby SCREAMING at the top of her lungs on and off throughout the entire night. Poor thing was probably not feeling well. But have to admit I was glad when they checked out the next day.



Oh I hear you on the door slammers!!! There`s no need whatsoever to do it....again, I think people are just thoughtless...…

That must have been dreadful with the crying baby...….when it`s your own you deal with it, but other people`s disturbing you!!! Hard to be patient then, but poor thing must have been bad!!! 

We once heard a couple next door being, shall we say intimate. Kyle was with us as it was maybe 2013 or 14?? We just made a joke out of it.....what else can you do.....and eventually we gratefully heard a man leave and we didn't mind the door banging shut that time as we would get some sleep now...….but we were shocked to still hear two voices, one male and one female still in the room after he left   

We didn't see or hear anything the rest of the trip from that room, think they checked out next day...…..


----------



## shh

schumigirl said:


> Yes, purple isn't a colour I `d have for a home, or a car, or even a handbag really...….and it has to be the right shade of purple whatever I buy......but that apartment building just seems to fit nicely there...….



Purple is my favorite color too. I work at home and while the rest of my house is traditionally decorated and quite muted, I have a separate home office and it's painted purple- and I LOVE it. The painter tried to talk me out of it, saying I'd grow tired of the color, it was too much, go with a light pastel, trust him.
_
Bah!_ That was 5 years ago and I'm still so happy I stuck to my guns every day that I go to work - it's fun, vibrant and so cheerful. It's very similar to the color of that house.


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> Purple is my favorite color too. I work at home and while the rest of my house is traditionally decorated and quite muted, I have a separate home office and it's painted purple- and I LOVE it. The painter tried to talk me out of it, saying I'd grow tired of the color, it was too much, go with a light pastel, trust him.
> _
> Bah!_ That was 5 years ago and I'm still so happy I stuck to my guns every day that I go to work - it's fun, vibrant and so cheerful. It's very similar to the color of that house.



I don't have any purple walls, but do have a slight lilac colour in one of the spare bedrooms.....very pretty. And our dining room is pale lilac.....so yes I suppose quite muted really. 

My accessories throughout the house are varying shades of purple, aubergine, burgundy and sometimes a mix of an odd colour just to set the room off......I added a duck egg blue set of cushions to a room that is strong on purple accents and it is gorgeous!!! But yep, purple is my all time favourite shade of anything.....like you I`d never tire of it...….


----------



## cynditech

Yum Yum YUM!!!  I love Ocean Prime.  There's one right near where I work, so we've gone a few times.  Everything has always been so delicious!!!  I love that berries drink too!

Dog barking drives me absolutely insane, lol!  But I cannot imagine listening to that while I'm in my hotel room?!?!?!  Our sweet dog Rose actually doesn't bark - and it's just a fluke lol!  She can, and we've heard it a couple times, but in her 4 years I think she's barked five times - just lucky!!!

We leave in just a few days for our trip and I'm making notes from your trip reports.


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> Yum Yum YUM!!!  I love Ocean Prime.  There's one right near where I work, so we've gone a few times.  Everything has always been so delicious!!!  I love that berries drink too!
> 
> Dog barking drives me absolutely insane, lol!  But I cannot imagine listening to that while I'm in my hotel room?!?!?!  Our sweet dog Rose actually doesn't bark - and it's just a fluke lol!  She can, and we've heard it a couple times, but in her 4 years I think she's barked five times - just lucky!!!
> 
> We leave in just a few days for our trip and I'm making notes from your trip reports.



Only a few days till you leave!!! Wow.......that came around quick!!

Oh I wish we had an Ocean Prime in the UK! Wouldn’t be the same though......how lovely you have one so close.....I’d have that berries and bubbles every lunchtime! 

I detest listening to barking or yipping dogs.......some owners think it’s cute, no, it’s darn annoying.....I love dogs that don’t bark!!! 

The manager of the Club Lounge showed us a video of one of her dogs that was so cute.....it didn’t bark, it harrumphed........lol.......cutest thing ever!!!  We have adopted that now......I don’t get annoyed and moan at anything I just harrumph.......

Bet you’re bursting to get your trip under way.......I’m excited for you!


----------



## EveDallas

Oh my gosh, I've missed so much! But all caught up now. Funny that Tom was trying to get details about the bathroom and Kyle wasn't saying anything


----------



## EveDallas

Aughhh! I hit 'post' too soon. Anyway, some of your meals look amazing! And the biscuits at Red Lobster....I could probably make a meal on those alone. Cowfish is one of the places my son loves - he's never met a burger he doesn't like!

The whole "emotional support" dog thing makes me crazy. My friend's boyfriend has a dog that he claims is for PTSD. Which is fine, but this dog has NO TRAINING. He doesn't even know how to sit. He just jumps all over everyone and kisses all over them.


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> Oh my gosh, I've missed so much! But all caught up now. Funny that Tom was trying to get details about the bathroom and Kyle wasn't saying anything





EveDallas said:


> Aughhh! I hit 'post' too soon. Anyway, some of your meals look amazing! And the biscuits at Red Lobster....I could probably make a meal on those alone. Cowfish is one of the places my son loves - he's never met a burger he doesn't like!
> 
> The whole "emotional support" dog thing makes me crazy. My friend's boyfriend has a dog that he claims is for PTSD. Which is fine, but this dog has NO TRAINING. He doesn't even know how to sit. He just jumps all over everyone and kisses all over them.



lol...….it was funny!!! He was bursting to know how it was going and wanted to see the daily changes...….I told Kyle to make sure he took pictures on the ipad so we could see it all when we got home......I was keen to see it too, but was happy to wait!!! 

The food at those places is always fabulous....and we try not to eat too many of the biscuits!!! Hard to say no when they offer you more!! I must try another burger in cowfish....but I adore that one as it`s so spicy!!! 

We don't see a lot of "support" animals in the UK. We have Guide Dogs (seeing eye dogs) but not much else. But in The States they were everywhere.....of course there are plenty of genuine folks.....we know a girl who had one to let her know when she was about to have an epileptic fit. And she was annoyed at folks who just make up that they are needed......and this one was definitely not a service dog!!! Yep, they`re always well trained aren't they! 

We saw one beautiful Labrador in the Mall at Millenia and this dog was almost like a third leg for it`s owner......so well behaved and attentive.


----------



## schumigirl

*We headed back up towards the sturdier side of the pontoon...….it was moving around quite a lot for a day that wasn't overly windy!!!! I had visions of "something" gnawing away at the boards underneath!!!! But, my imagination does go into overload at times...…..*

*But, I can never shake the image of all those creatures in there lurking and watching and waiting for their next meal!!! *










*Back up towards the market and my heart sank when they were offering samples of Vidalia onions...…..oh I adore them!!!! We don't get them in the UK and I had tried them when I was in Long Island...….and now I just can`t eat onions...….Tom tried and declared them.....perfect!!!!  Hmmm. *


















*We wandered around a little more and checked some more stalls that were full of local produce...….so tempted to by a whole load of items, but I had to show restraint as we were going to the Olive Oil store later...…..they were quite heavy and I knew at some point we`d go buy some Rum to take home with us.....so many varieties we don't get easily back home...……*

*But, now lunch...…….we were both quite hungry now and we had planned to try a lobster roll place that had been closed last few times were there......and today it was open...….*










*It is just a little café, and although the staff were pleasant enough, it wasn't the most welcoming of places......there was no warmth or atmosphere inside, but we had heard the food was good so we sat down anyway...…..*

*I ordered a frozen strawberry lemonade and Tom just a plain lemonade...….we were thirsty. We also got some water too and devoured that greedily.....we did try to keep our water intake high this trip...we always do drink lots of water, but it was ultra hot this visit so we didn't want any unexpected dehydration issues...….*


























*It was a nice place, very clean and the bathrooms were immaculate.....always important!!! *

*We checked out the menu although I was having a lobster roll, I already knew that..... Tom wanted to try the chowder so we got a small one as a side for us to both try, and a side of coleslaw......Tom went for the grilled bacon, cheese and tomato sandwich......and he got potato salad...*



























*Chowder was alright...…..lots of potato and a little to runny.....no depth to it. But the sandwich and lobster roll were lovely....the lobster was fresh and quite a lot of it...….Tom loved his a lot!!! His potato salad was lovely, but the coleslaw tasted of nothing...…*

*And I hate paper or plastic plates. And a circle of raw carrot is neither desired nor needed!!!! *

*Overall we had enjoyed the main components of our lunch, but wouldn't go back again when you can get better food with a nicer atmosphere anywhere else... but for today we were full and it had been decent. *

*Back out in the sunshine, we walked over the street to the Olive Oil store...……*

*They have dozens of flavours of salad dressings and loads of varieties of olive oil which is what we were here for today...…..*

*You can sample everything that they sell, and we hadn't found anything yet we didn't like...…...their products are all beautiful. *



































*We weren't purchasing any salad dressing today as we would be coming into winter after we went home, so not too many salads on the menu now...but we did plan to get a load of bottles of the Chipotle Olive Oil......oh my this was beautiful......I had gone from not liking olive oil, to using it at every opportunity....so we were buying 3 bottles today that were wine bottle size...…….one was a gift for a friend though, but we would still have plenty till we came back. *

*I also hate honey, but they had loads of flavours to try and I did try a few.....and ended up buying a hot honey that I was sure I`d find a use for somehow.....I did......goes fabulous in a chicken dish I make...…..we also picked up some Smoked Maple Syrup...….cannot get that in the UK......we only bought a small bottle though...…..big mistake!!!! *

*It is gorgeous...….and I used it up before we knew where we were......makes the best BBQ sauce ever!!!!! So, in December we will be mass buying the bigger bottles to bring back home. *

*We got our purchases packed up and then once we had paid headed across the street where the car park was......I was glad we didn't have too far to walk......goodness it was hot...……*

*As I hadn't had a cocktail with lunch, I took the opportunity to drive home...…...and enjoyed it...……..*

*Tom took over the camera work again......he does take a lot of pictures of me driving for some reason...…….*











*Wish I had a picture of his face when I looked at the speedometer and told him what speed I had reached...….this car was fun!!!!! *






​





​*
Of course I got us home safely and had really enjoyed the drive this afternoon....*

*We got back to room and grabbed the gift for the supervisor who had helped us......so we took it down to the lounge as we knew she`d be there and we wanted to catch her before she went home today. *

*She was so surprised and of course said there was no need but we had been grateful to her...…..she then wondered if shed be able to drive out with it as it was alcohol...….but long story short, the Club Manager was going to sign something and as it wasn't anything that was sold on property it would be fine. *

*I said I hoped she liked it....turns out the brand we got her is one she collects......The Coppola wines do have rather unusual bottles......so it was sheer luck we chose one of those!! *

*We passed some more time down there talking to her and the manager who we just adored...….time passed so quickly and we didn't know where the time went........but we were in no rush to go anywhere quickly......…we enjoyed a few glasses of wine once food service started, I think we did have a few pieces of cheese and some crackers, but as usual we were eating later in Citywalk……..it was just so lovely sitting and chatting with folks we had gotten to know so well in such a short space of time...….there were some new TM too that we just adored talking to....really lovely people. *

*Eventually though we went back up to get changed as we were heading out to HHN again tonight...….

*


----------



## schumigirl

*The wait for the boat tonight was short, but it was a wait...….we weren't used to waiting for very long, and in this heat it felt worse......everyone was melting and we hadn't even got on the boat yet!! *

*The boat was a noisy one tonight, so we were glad to get off.....I know, that sounds so grumpy but the guy behind us was just whooping.....for no apparent reason......everyone around was a little bemused. So, once off the boat we walked up towards the Studios and it wasn't getting any cooler tonight either. *

*We used the hotel guest entrance again and it was a bit of a walk through this time...…*

*The lines seemed quite long tonight for it still being relatively early......but, we went straight to ST and passed by Halloween which we wanted to do later tonight...…...The harvest was busy tonight......usually this zone was fairly quiet but we seemed to hit a crowd all at once. *



















*Stranger Things regular line was 50 minutes right now, we were glad we did it when we did as later it was 95 minutes. We entered the house in just under 10 minutes...…..and it was excellent tonight...…..SA were on point and everything worked as it was supposed to. Those SA really did resemble the actors from the show...….*

*We left that one and went to do Poltergeist and Scary Tales...…...the lights below were from the Hogwarts night time show...…..as always they were better in real life than the camera shows. *










*Poltergeist was showing 75 minutes and luckily we were on in 5 minutes......this was fantastic...…...but, the house was poor tonight...….again there were some effects not working correctly or just missing altogether...…...and the house lacked a little atmosphere tonight...…..and at the very beginning we were all stopped for some reason...….and one TM was yelling at us to keep moving!!!! Where did she think we could go...….I don't envy the TM their job of keeping the lines moving, I really don't, and think they usually do a very good job, but her over exuberance and  irritation was unnecessary and someone did shout back at her we would love to be moving!!! But she still kept yelling it...….we were glad to move on!!!! *

*We then did Scary Tales...…….again, it was showing 75 minutes but we would have got straight in but...……..we seemed to stand for a little while, and folks were getting annoyed...….a TM came along the line saying there had been a "guest incident" and it would be a while before we got in. *

*At that we saw all the SA coming out of the house and any remaining guests who were inside...…..of course there was all sorts of rumours flying around the line that someone had taken ill, someone had assaulted a SA or the other was it was a child for some reason had caused an incident. We never did find out tonight what the real reason was. *

*We decided to stand for a little while anyway...…..we were right between the buildings and it was mad hot!!!! Not a breath of air was circulating......I remembered I had a map, so brought it out and began to waft it to try and cool myself down...….it barely worked...…*

*Around 15 - 20 minutes later we were thinking we would just leave the line when we saw the SA going back in the house all draped in the creepy black shrouds...….and a big cheer went up......we knew it wouldn't be long now...…*

*This was a fabulous house tonight!!!! It really was worth waiting for.....the witch was spectacular and everything else in the house just fell into place too.....we had some nice folks around us too which we always enjoy...…..no one crowding you or telling you to move quicker...….everyone around us had a lovely little pace going, so we could all have a good view of everything...…...this was a classic house tonight...….probably one of the best experiences this house had been for us. *

*We came out and marveled at how much we had enjoyed that one tonight...…..*

*On to Vamp85...…..the park was busy, no doubt about it......but wasn't too bad here yet...….so we did our usual wander around and snapped a few pictures....but we didn't take too many tonight for some reason...……*










*Our favourite biker was again here and he yelled at us tonight...…..in a nice way of course...….we had seen him every night we had gone this year so of course we snapped his picture again......we asked him where his wing man was...….he said he`d been a bad boy and disposed of him...….lol...….love these SA!!!*










































*We were done...…..we had spent an hour in this zone alone as it was just fun!!!! But, now we wanted to do Halloween before we left the park...….the regular line was showing 70 minutes...….and incredibly we walked on again...….the EP line was non existant……..*

*This was another hit tonight...…..genuinely loved every second of it......and scared the bejeesus out of me again...….they are so good and had clearly mastered Michael`s little affectations...….even the guys who you did see very briefly...….they were fabulous. We really enjoyed this house tonight...…*

*At that we stopped off for a bathroom break before exiting and heading to NBC for food. *

*We had looked at eating in the park, but to be honest, nowhere really appealed tonight......we had eaten at Louie`s, Finnegans was a madhouse and the HHN specials didn't appeal at all...…..so we would try NBC again...….*

*We had enjoyed our lunch here this trip, but last visit in July I hadn't enjoyed my steak and had to send it back......but this time I wasn't going to have steak...…*

*There wasn't really anyone waiting for a table when we went up, and when they said they had a table we were pleased we could see there were a few tables available downstairs...…..so when she said we were going upstairs I said I`d rather be downstairs...…..she said oh we have an elevator...….I looked at her and said I was perfectly capable of climbing the stairs but we didn't like upstairs as we hadn't had the best experience up there...….our waiter was busy and our food had been sat under heat lamps so wasn't great...…...she said oh that wont happen...….Tom then said we want to sit downstairs...…..we pointed out there was plenty of tables...…..at that she said wait here...…..*

*She came back and took us to a table downstairs...….no idea why they try to put folks upstairs when there are loads of free tables. But, we were seconds from asking for the manager and then leaving as she wasn't happy with us asking for a downstairs table. *

*It was a decent table...….and the girl looking after us was lovely...……..*










*As always we got water......and lots of it...…….I ordered a rum, ginger beer and lime and for the life of me I can`t remember what Tom ordered......it might have been a beer...….and then we had a good read of the menu to decide what we would have. *

*Tom was planning on having the brisket again......he had loved it last time, tender and juicy and full of flavor...…...I ended up ordering the pulled pork sandwich with corn bread as a side...…..*

























*Tom`s brisket was awful...…..full of fat and gristle...….not at all like the pieces he had the last visit...…..we caught the attention of our waitress and Tom told her it wasn't edible...….she apologized and took it away...…..*

*I enjoyed mine, it was lovely...…..and the table beside us we heard the man ask for a steak and wanted it rare...….I was tempted to tell him not to bother as they weren't the best, but thought we might just have been unlucky...…….*

*Tom`s came back and it was better......not as good as the first time, but he could at least eat it...……*

*Meanwhile the man`s steak had arrived and his wife had a massive burger...…..he cut into the steak and immediately said it was overdone...….I could see it was as well done as it could be...….not rare!! He pushed it away and tucked into half his wife`s burger as their waitress was nowhere to be seen......she did appear again and he said just take it off their check......she seemed to try and get him to have it redone.....but he had shared his wife`s food by now.....*

*If ever I wanted a steak, I know it wouldn't be here. *

*We paid our check and headed out into Citywalk……...we had a little wander round but we just wanted to go home now......so back to the boats and there was one waiting, so we hopped on and enjoyed the fairly quiet ride home tonight...….everyone who was on the boat looked done in...….even the boat Capt mentioned everyone looked a little lackluster...…..*

*Once off the boat we went straight up to our room...…..Turndown again, left the room cosy and had left us extra water which was lovely...….and she had made another little towel animal on the bed...….tonight we didn't have the energy to take any more pictures, so we moved it to the side and I jumped in the shower while Tom went for some ice for us to have a nightcap...……*

*We drank a bottle of water each too......the big ones!!! Then we had a rum, ginger beer and lime while we wound down a little and watched something that was supposed to be funny...….I think Will Ferrell was in it, and I don't find him funny ever...….so I don't think it was too long before I fell asleep.....*

*Tom said he watched it till the end and not sure why as it was awful!!!! He put the tv off around 12.30am...…..another late-ish night.*


*Tomorrow we planned to go to Studios.*


----------



## disneyAndi14

I get a kick out of your over active imagination regarding all the sea creatures! I do t care for reptiles either yuck! I am not quite as nervous about it as you

The lobster roll lucks really good but I thought the same thing, why are they using paper plates, I dislike that as well!

Glad you got some good scares at HHN this night, wow the heat sounds intense so far!


----------



## buteraa

I love all of your detailed updated and appreciate the various restaurant reviews with pictures.  I've read so many trip reports for those traveling in Sept and Oct and just said the heat was unbearable at times.  Just an off year for higher temperatures.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> I do however marvel that anyone would go out in a lake full of reptiles that will happily feed off you for fun in a tiny little boat this size!!!! I had seen Lake Placid...…….lol...…..


Oh my I'm dying laughing! Really isn't that bad. Guess you wouldn't enjoy swimming in our lake-you go to deeper spots to tube and let legs hang down the fish will nibble toes...it can be a bit unsettling!
I love purple too, was the color of my bridesmaid dresses at my wedding.



schumigirl said:


> and one TM was yelling at us to keep moving!!!


 Yeah this was a bad house for TM's to make people keep moving, frequently people would be slow or stopped (fine by me) and the TM would be motioning to keep moving! I get to not stop and stare for minutes but sheesh-going at at slow and steady pace is fine too. It was one area of HHn that really annoyed me in a few houses. Had a TM yell to keep moving when a scareactor was literally blocking my way. Almost went to GS services about it (the TM- the scare actor and house was fab) as it was really noticeable and cut the enjoyment down a lot.



schumigirl said:


> .no idea why they try to put folks upstairs when there are loads of free tables.


 This very likely had to do with spreading out the guest checks, so one section didn't get all the guests and another get few. The wait staff depends on the host filling the tables evenly in order for them to make money that evening. Hopefully they do rotate the staff among up and down so all get shots at the "better" tables/sections.

NBC does seem to do the sandwiches the best though!


----------



## Cara

schumigirl said:


> And a circle of raw carrot is neither desired nor needed!!!!



I love your writing style, but I have to say, I just snorted right out loud at this one! Too funny!!!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I get a kick out of your over active imagination regarding all the sea creatures! I do t care for reptiles either yuck! I am not quite as nervous about it as you
> 
> The lobster roll lucks really good but I thought the same thing, why are they using paper plates, I dislike that as well!
> 
> Glad you got some good scares at HHN this night, wow the heat sounds intense so far!



Lol......I am such a wimp!!! Tom always marvels that for someone as confident as I am about a lot of things, when I have fears or nerves about something.......they go straight to Defcon 5!!! No middle ground.......lol.......my over active imagination has both worried and amused Tom since we met.......

Yep, for such a pretty little place we were surprised to see that.......it was almost reminiscent of a little English tearoom, so I expected nice little china plates.......but yes, the lobster roll was lovely......

I swear we have never experienced heat like that in September......not for the length of the trip anyway, maybe the odd day here and there........we secretly loved it though......maybe just the odd one or two moans when I looked like I had been grilled.........


----------



## schumigirl

buteraa said:


> I love all of your detailed updated and appreciate the various restaurant reviews with pictures.  I've read so many trip reports for those traveling in Sept and Oct and just said the heat was unbearable at times.  Just an off year for higher temperatures.



 along to this one buteraa...........always enjoy seeing you post here......

And thank you so much! I love hearing you enjoy reading them........and oh boy yes, the heat.......so many folks including friends who are local all spoke of the extreme heat this year.......it was hot, but we did love it at the same time.......

Hope you enjoy the rest of it too.........


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Oh my I'm dying laughing! Really isn't that bad. Guess you wouldn't enjoy swimming in our lake-you go to deeper spots to tube and let legs hang down the fish will nibble toes...it can be a bit unsettling!
> I love purple too, was the color of my bridesmaid dresses at my wedding.
> 
> Yeah this was a bad house for TM's to make people keep moving, frequently people would be slow or stopped (fine by me) and the TM would be motioning to keep moving! I get to not stop and stare for minutes but sheesh-going at at slow and steady pace is fine too. It was one area of HHn that really annoyed me in a few houses. Had a TM yell to keep moving when a scareactor was literally blocking my way. Almost went to GS services about it (the TM- the scare actor and house was fab) as it was really noticeable and cut the enjoyment down a lot.
> 
> This very likely had to do with spreading out the guest checks, so one section didn't get all the guests and another get few. The wait staff depends on the host filling the tables evenly in order for them to make money that evening. Hopefully they do rotate the staff among up and down so all get shots at the "better" tables/sections.
> 
> NBC does seem to do the sandwiches the best though!



Oh I’d never even dangle a foot in a lake! If I can’t see through the water........nope......some of the Lochs in Scotland have the clearest water I’ve ever seen........if it’s warm enough I’d dangle a toe in there......

Poltergeist did seem to be the worst for keeping you moving.......wasn’t as bad in Scary Tales or Salughter Sinema where there was a lot to see too.......we did comment on the experience with the survey and we always send other feed back too so it was noted. 

Oh with NBC, it was odd......there was no one else up there when I went up to the bathroom......and last time we were up there it was us and one other table.........and the waiter that we had was working tables downstairs......he mentioned he didn’t understand why we were up there.......that’s why we had the issue of waiting and food was dried up........maybe they didn’t think we looked good enough for downstairs lol......not the first time that’s happened there too......and yep, their sandwiches are fabulous......burgers are good too!!! 

Another purple fan too........


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> I love your writing style, but I have to say, I just snorted right out loud at this one! Too funny!!!



Lol........I’m glad to hear it!! 

It was an odd addition to an already pretty useless salad.........


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY SEPTEMBER 24TH...……….*


*Back to the parks today...……*

*Despite another late night, we were again up so very early...…...I think we have the mind set from our once a year trips, that we have to absorb as much as we can as it would be a year before we were back...….and we`ve never lost that mind set...….despite so many trips this year, we still couldn't get enough of our Orlando time. Even over sleep...…...and we were suffering a little over lack of sleep and the heat...…..but, I keep saying, it`s not really a complaint as heat is one of the many reasons we return so often to Orlando...…..*

*So, we were up and downstairs for breakfast quite early this morning......and even the staff noticed we were early...….so, coffee was needed and lots of it this morning...….we did chat a little this morning as always.....but we had our breakfast and went back upstairs to get sunscreen on and head out to the parks...….we got back up, sunscreen on and as we were leaving our housekeeper was just about to knock to see if we were gone. We always put the please service room when leave, she was just so early this morning. We have a quick chat and then head off down to the boat...…*

*The boat looked not too busy this morning...….there were a few people heading down to the boat...…..and one family were having an absolute blazing row, but hissing at each other instead of shouting...….oh dear!!! The kids were mid teens and were plugged into their music obviously ignoring whatever they were fighting over...…...as we did the bag search the husband stormed off and began walking to the park...….we felt sorry for the kids though, not a great way to start a day in the parks...…..I`m sure most folks get stressed and bothered at times, but that was off the scale!!!!*

*So, on to the boat and we were looking forward to getting back into the parks and doing some rides...…...when we go to HHN we don't usually bother with the rides.....we prefer to concentrate on the houses and general HHN stuff...…..*

*There was a little line to enter the park today, more than I thought there would be at this time, but takes seconds to get through and into the store where we traditionally wander through and today we were using it as a cool down.....we do like to wander and have a look at the merchandise...…..we still had a few gifts to buy for some folks kids but today we were heading to the Minion ride.*

*We adore this little ride...….and already there is quite a line for the non EP folks...…...we walk into the EP line and there are maybe 6 folks in front of us...….the lady directly in front of us was holding a little boy of maybe 2, maybe a little older...….he was so cute though!!! I had noticed the woman had purchased the Unlimited EP ticket for them both...….so, we went in behind them a few seconds later when they let us in...…..we got to the glasses bit and then she told the TM there was two of them, the TM asked her to put her son under the height guide...….the little lad didn't want to but the mother kind of held him so the TM could see his height. She said he was too short, the woman interjected and said he fitted on Spiderman...….the young lady said he was too short but could sit on the stationary seats...…...this wasn't good enough for the woman who rather shockingly flung the ride glasses at the TM and on to the floor, them grabbed the little boy and stormed out!!! Unbelievable behavior...…….I was stood with my mouth wide open at her rudeness and to actually aim the glasses at the TM!!! She had been offered stationary seating as an alternative...…...so, not sure what her problem was.*

*The girl took it in her stride and just picked the glasses off the floor!!!! They shouldn't have to deal with attitudes like that...….but they do and how they keep calm at times I`ll never know...…….*

*But, we went on and it was fun...….everyone had a fun ride and again folks were whooping and cheering at the best bits......love when folks get excited for a ride...……*

*Next up was RRR....this was a complete walk on this morning......and we again got the front...….I`m so dull at times...….I choose the same song all the time!!!! Tom does choose some different ones.....but we both love this ride so much......as long as we are at the front...….we do know someone who doesn't find it rough even at the back......but he can do any ride and not be upset by it any way...…...but we were loving this...…..love that first climb although it still makes me a little nervous if I`m honest......but in a good way.....so fun!!!*

*We only did this once today again...….even on the front the last few turns are a little tight and quite rough....but it is better than being at the back for us.*

*This park is really pretty in many areas...…..so many trees to deflect from the surrounding ride buildings that can look quite stark...….the Transformers building is one of those...…..I quite like the sound stages, they certainly aren't pretty but they do reflect the park with it`s function and history...….but the newer buildings like TF not so much.*



















*
This street is a quiet one usually...…...they hadn't decorated it for HHN like they had in previous years to reflect some of the houses, like The Purge...…..and they do have street entertainers who perform around this area throughout the day...….Studios had really transformed over the last few years...…...they had a few sets of entertainers around the park singing and dancing...…..we were just too early today for any of them...…..and because we don't spend all day in the parks, we don't usually see them in this area...…..but we had done and they were all good.*

*I was sheltering in the shade as often as I could today...……*











*They do have a Christmas store, although as I`m sure I`ve said before, it`s not as good as the one in IOA......but worth visiting......if only for the full Christmas aroma emanating from it...……*










*Next up for us was The Mummy...…..a true classic and definite favourite of ours...…..Kyle loves this ride too and we knew this was one he was desperate to get back on when we come back in December...…..*

* But, first we were marveling at how empty this area of the park was compared to the contrary crowds of the night time event...…..*


















*The Mummy was fun. We dropped my bag into the new locker system...…..it was quiet, very quiet, so no issues with crowds...….then on to the ride...….we did think about walking through the full line as there was no one there...….but we had seen it many times...….so EP it was again.*

*Front row as always and we love it!!!!! It has quite a slow start and the theming is fabulous...….it was really well done and a lot of fun...…..when the coaster part starts it is so good!!!! Some good air time and feels a lot faster than I remember every time...….love it!!!*

*We do this twice and again, so much fun. It can be quite daunting if you`re not keen on coasters and want to try one...….this one is ideal as you can`t see it, and it genuinely isn't anything like The Hulk which does look fierce if you`re not keen...….but it`s not got huge drops and amazing theming......one I`d recommend to someone wanting to start coasters...……*

*The Blues Brothers are another show not to miss if you`re in the parks...…..high energy and loads of fun...….and you get to sing along and dance too.....and many people do...….*

​






*
So quiet!!!!!! *










*We are always lucky enough to catch the HE going back and forward......you can`t really miss it if you stand for a few moments and wait for it to pass by.....you can see it just before you hit Louie`s Pizza...….*

*I did wish it made the sound a steam train makes as it passes through that area as so many can see it...……*










*We had experienced Fast & Furious on our last visit and hated it!!! Genuinely thought it was awful...…..along with Jimmy Fallon they had both been massive disappointments for new rides recently...….and we can never decide which one is worse than the other...…...I guess as we don't like Jimmy Fallon we were never going to be fans of the ride...…..it does however have a really cool building to walk through and I like the panda...….*










*Tom suggested we should give it another try (exactly why I`m not sure) but heyho, there weren't many folks around and it was still early...….so we did the EP line anyway and as we wandered through the line we wondered if anyone had complained about the mess it had been left in when they saw the table.....lol.....*



















*As car lovers, we do kinda like the line...….sort of...…..I`m pushing the point here to try and find something redeeming about this ride...….but the cars are interesting.....if you like cars. *









































*
I have to say. *

*It sucked as much as we remembered it. Even the two actors who talk to you weren't very interested today...…..the first time we did it we found them quite enthusiastic, despite no one being impressed...….but today they very much seemed to be going through the motions...…..*

*The whole "family" thing is nauseating...….and I`m a very schmaltzy loving person.....I love all that...….but, it`s so fake, too fake. I was already wishing we hadn't bothered. *

*The ride vehicle came along and we got the guy in our row with the giant backpack...…...and it was giant!!! But, we set off and it was as dull and pointless as we remembered it to be. I can`t explain what is so wrong with it......it`s just dreadful...……*

*Of course there are some folks that enjoy it and enjoy JF too...…..but we just think it`s one of the worst things they have come up with...…..it should have been so much better. *



*Potter next...……*


----------



## schumigirl

*We wished we hadn't wasted twenty minutes on this ride after all...…..I know In December Kyle will want to see what it`s all about, so I told Tom I`d go and do something, anything really while they go ride it again.*

*But, now, on to something we did love and enjoyed every second in...…..Diagon Alley...…..*

*This place was amazing...….it is a spectacular place where you can believe you have been transported to somewhere truly special and feel totally immersed in everything Potter has to offer. Many of us say on the boards, you don't need to know anything about Potter or even enjoy the stories that much to love and appreciate what Universal Orlando has created here...….to say it is special is an understatement...….we are overwhelmed with admiration every time we walk into DA and KA too...…..there really is so much to take in and absorb in both Potter parks.......…people always ask which park is our favourite for Potter......well, I`m not quite sure...…...IOA has Hogsmeade and the Castle which is incredibly impressive......but DA is so amazingly colourful and brings so much to life in many differing ways...….so, I can`t really choose one over the other...…...I think whichever one we are in at the time is our favourite……..*

*One thing that does annoy me though......is people who complain about folks taking pictures all the time......I don't mean the physical act of taking them as in they get in your way which can be annoying if someone just stops in front of you. But, people who say you can find excellent pictures on the internet of anything...…so why take pictures of anything at all. I saw a comment recently from someone who didn't see the need to take pictures of iconic places.....and didn't understand why people waste time taking pictures at all!*

*For us, it`s memories...….I can see a million pictures of The Empire State Building online......but when I look at pictures of my mum and I standing at the top of that splendid building,  it evokes all the memories of that trip and subsequent ones too...….*

*We have thousands of pictures that we take on every trip, and we do condense them down and delete a load that maybe aren't as good as they could be, but those pictures are memories that can`t be replicated and we love to look back at them all and enjoy those memories all the more.*

*I hope I never become as jaded as to say oh you can see that online and it`s so much better...…..we love our pictures and will continue to take as many as we can every trip...….(off soap box )*

*As you walk in you do get an amazing feeling that you are somewhere special...…*










*It was busier than this, Tom managed to just catch a brief moment when there was no one around outside Flourish and Blotts…….*










*And of course the expected picture under the dragon......and try not to get in anyone`s way of course...…..lol...….it is an impressive site and of course when it breaths fire even more so. During the day you can still see it clearly, but to see it after dark is something else...….you can feel the heat from it when you are close enough...….*

















*
It wasn't overly busy today.....we had seen it much, much worse...….and it really is pleasant to roam around when it`s like this......we had been here when you could barely move around and although it was still amazing, to be able to see and appreciate the detail in everything you see, well it was much better.*









*
The money exchange is a must do when you visit...…...you can have an exchange with the head goblin...….he isn`t always pleasant!!!! But he`s quite funny and it`s a good interaction...….*

*Ask him anything you like and you will get an answer...….he is a little disconcerting though, and quite realistic!!! *


























*This young lady was well into her character...…….*










*There are so many touches around here you can never see them first time, or even second or twentieth time!!!! I had never remembered seeing this sign before, so a picture was necessary...…….*









*And of course the lovely Dobbie...……*

















*Back in a bit, my new laptop has arrived!!!! *


----------



## schumigirl

*Shameless post using my new laptop...…*

*Feels funny typing on a different one......and this one has a UK keyboard......used to have to change a few things around...….the @ and the " were swapped around on the US keyboard...…*

*But, loving it so far...…..

More trip report coming up soon...…..*


----------



## macraven

_Always a treat to read another portion of your past trip

And we are lucky that your next trip is coming month after next!

I’ll be entertained for hours reading about your delightful adventures _


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we were wandering around the whole Potter area just taking it all in as usual......there are so many things to see and capture, you really are spoiled for choice......and every single visit we always manage to capture an image or something else we have missed on previous visits...….*


















*This spell below is cool to watch…..it seems to be a little testing for little ones to manage from what we`ve observed, but there is always a friendly witch close by to lend a helping hand to anyone who needs it...…*

















*Although we don't eat in The Leaky Cauldron, we always enjoy a wander around the restaurant, and I have to say everyone seems to enjoy the food there....it`s just not to our taste......but it is a lovely themed restaurant and staff are wonderful and stay in character the whole time...…and they do chat to you even if they see you aren't eating there, which is nice as some do like to wander in and just look around. You never feel pressured to order anything. *

*Again, so many wonderful touches and things you really have to look for at times...…*
















*The cauldron is huge, and it`s somewhere you have to get a picture of...….*









*Looking up sometimes you see so much more...….all the luggage piled up is very reminiscent of the movie where they arrive to stay at the Leaky Cauldron......and again, theming is everything...…*









*We then head into Knockturn Alley, usually the way we exit...…..*








*We love this area......anything that is spooky or a little bit mysterious is right up my street......and this was done so incredibly well, it was amazing how they had captured the essence of Knockturn Alley...….as it was described in the books and successfully recreated in the movies...…*









*I did like the black and white look for this next picture......I have no idea what Tom did to make it this way, but I did like it a lot...…....*
























*Borgin and Burkes is an amazing little shop......looks incredible from the front and inside has a plethora of objects to admire...……from the simple to the weird and wonderful...….*









*The claw has to be watched as it does clamp down fairly quickly,  and first time I saw it, I did jump...….as you`re supposed to of course...….*






























*There are so many things to look at in here.....and you really can spend a decent amount of time in here and there are load of tee shirts and mugs that are relatively normal to purchase...….I think we have almost every mug sold in here!!!*









*Once we had satisfied our curiosity and had a good look around we headed back outside, well into the back end of DA...……*

*Everyone takes pictures here, and trying to get them with no one in is quite difficult......most people will wait if you are capturing an image when it`s not too busy.....I know we are happy to wait when someone is taking pictures...….doesn't take long at all...….*






















*We go outside into the sunshine and when you`ve been in Knockturn Alley you can forget how hot and sunny it is outside...…..and it is beautiful outside again...…*









*We decide it`s been such a long time since we`ve had ice cream from Florean Fortecue`s we`ll share one this morning...…..and of course such a decision takes a long time...….I`m not overly fond of the hard pack flavours…..when I previously tasted the clotted cream, it tasted of key lime pie, which although lovely, isn't clotted cream as we know it in the UK. *

*Tom said he`d be happy with anything except the marmalade one...….although Tom loves orange flavoured things, he hates marmalade with a passion......of course I love it!!! *
















*I eventually went with the strawberries and cream soft serve...……we always get a cup as I don't like the wafer cones that ice cream gets served in......*

*And it was delicious!!! I had forgotten just how nice it was......we tended to stick to Ben & Jerry`s when we wanted ice cream in this park, but this was nice!! And it`s a big portion...….we shared this between us easily and didn't feel either of us had been short changed...…..*









*We stand outside and enjoy it in the shade of course...….the steps don't have many on them but the sun is beating right down on them, so we`d rather be in the shade and stand...…*
















*We genuinely never tire of seeing and being around the visual pleasures of Diagon Alley...….and we surely must have every inch photographed now......but, weirdly as I said earlier, we always find something new every time we visit...…*






































*More to come...…….*


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Always a treat to read another portion of your past trip
> 
> And we are lucky that your next trip is coming month after next!
> 
> I’ll be entertained for hours reading about your delightful adventures _



Thanks mac...…

Always pleased to hear you`re enjoying reading along...…..

Yep, 4 weeks come Wednesday we`ll be starting the 5th adventure of the year to Orlando...….


----------



## schumigirl

*We left the whole Potter area and headed back out the front of the park...….we usually go around and do MiB and ET as staples of our visits......but today we were heading out of the park for lunch...….so we went back round and had a wander in The Monsters Café...….not our favourite place and certainly wouldn't eat there but it has some impressive memorabilia around the place...….it`s quite cool. Such a shame the food is so poor in the place. It could be amazing. *

*We did stop in and have a quick ride of the The Mummy as we were passing.....there was a 15 minute wait for the regular line but we had no wait whatsoever for the EP line, and we did enjoy it again...…*

*Monsters Café was almost deserted, but it was still early I suppose......we did buy some water and had a wander around.....*

































*
I loved this fireplace!!! We have a real fireplace in one of our sitting rooms at home but I`d love this one...….Tom however doesn't like it as much, so not much hope of a copycat version for me...…*










































*Whenever we wander around here we always remark that the old monsters genre would make a fantastic horror house one year.......the classic monsters were so scary to us when we were kids......Frankenstein, Dracula, Mummy and Werewolf might seem very basic by today`s standards, but they were terrifying and would still make an amazing themed house. It`s a shame they`ll probably never even consider doing anything like that...…..*

*We exited the park and were glad we had some more water......someone looked extremely unwell as we left the turnstiles.....we heard them say she was dehydrated......so easy to do in this heat. They were looking after her though. *

*Citywalk may not be the biggest or most exciting place, but it is beautiful......even more so at night of course, but just as photogenic during the day...….it suits us down to the ground!! *

*It really was a pretty view...….and boats tended to be fairly quiet during the day...….*


















*We realized today we had never posed directly in front of the Universal globe.....not once since our first visit in 2007......we must rectify that one day when the three of us are there as a family...…*


















*We didn't wait long for a boat today, and it was practically empty today going back to the hotel......and the boat ride is just as pretty as the walk, and less achy on the feet usually......we were ok today as we had only been in the parks for the morning...….one of the benefits of not spending all day or night in the parks at one time...…..although the parks aren't huge, you can still cover some miles walking around them...….*










*Toothsome is one of the newer additions to Citywalk…….it has a lovely theme and well worth visiting, but it had never thrilled us enough to go back. We had tried their chocolate and hadn't been impressed at all.....but it was a lovely restaurant and the merchandise was lovely. We missed NBA!!! Heck we still missed Nascar which was replaced by NBC……….some of us remember their best appetiser…….boogity boogity boogity shrimp!!!! I think it had three boogity`s!!!! Maybe it was only two...….but it was lovely!!!! Vicki, I know you remember it!!!! *


























*This really is a beautiful way to get back home...….and the boat ride to Portofino the other direction is as pretty, and only slightly longer on the journey...…*

*We remember watching them prepare to move Jake`s plane from it`s original position on the other side of the lagoon when they were remodelling the waterway to make room for Sapphire Falls water taxi route to be designed...…...we were just glad they managed to find room and keep it as it is part of RPR. *










*Love this view too......Sapphire is just a gorgeous hotel......we were looking forward to moving over there later this week...…...again, can`t really choose our favourite between the two, which I never imagined I would say before we visited and stayed there...…but it really impressed us in many ways. *










*And the boat dock for RP……...so familiar...….you can usually see some turtles swimming around this little area as well as the ducks on occasion. Definitely feels like home as we pull in here anytime. *










*Next up......Yellow Dog Eats for lunch, and later a short but very sweet meet up!!! *


----------



## keishashadow

Two wands up for the ice cream pictures    Enjoy a good orange marmalade, on toast, never brave enough to try that version @ U.

Not sure which line had me smiling more:  identifying your favorite biker or the honest assessment of F&F.  Hey, we’re all family here.If they had rotten tomato ratings for amusement attractions, it would surely be head & shoulders on top of even of Mr Fallon’s mess.  Wonder if those ride designers still have jobs? Lol


----------



## I-4Bound

Such a disappointment about that brisket. I've ordered brisket at just about every barbecue restaurant we've been to, but I've never tasted one as good as the brisket my brother makes at Christmas time. I have sort of given up searching!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Still enjoying every installment of your TR!
We had gone to Universal last year for DD's bday...when we had that fabulous meal at The Palm.  (hoping next FL trip will be back to Uni)

This year was WDW, and we had fun!  We always do, as long as we are together and on vacation, lol!
Here is our costume for the MNSSHP.  

But I'll admit I longed for EP privileges that Universal resort guests get... many, many, many, times!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi enjoying your report!!! The strawberries and cream looks really good. Liv and I usually get the butterbeer soft serve but may have to try that one next time. I agree with you we never get tired of being in DA. It is one of our favorite things to do there. I love that Liv calls it "home". I do enjoy the boat rides back to the resorts. The buses for the deluxe resorts not so much. Cabana has great bus service though. I hope to visit SF on one of visits it does look really nice.

Look forward to more....


----------



## tink1957

Yes Carole...I remember boogity, boogity shrimp quite fondly.  It was my favorite ap at Citywalk.  I still miss it and the blueberry pistachio crusted pork at Mythos.

I still haven't gone on F and F since i've yet to see a good review and most say that's 20 minutes of torture...no thanks.

Thanks for keeping us entertained...love reliving your trips with you


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> And the boat dock for RP……...so familiar...….you can usually see some turtles swimming around this little area as well as the ducks on occasion. Definitely feels like home as we pull in here anytime.



It's pictures and posts like this that make me want to stay there. You can feel the love you have for staying there in your posts. I know Portofino will be fine, but.... I'll keep checking for a price that will get me to stay here.

P.S - Lowes should really pay you for these posts. They are a better marketing tool than they could ever come up with.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Two wands up for the ice cream pictures    Enjoy a good orange marmalade, on toast, never brave enough to try that version @ U.
> 
> Not sure which line had me smiling more:  identifying your favorite biker or the honest assessment of F&F.  Hey, we’re all family here.If they had rotten tomato ratings for amusement attractions, it would surely be head & shoulders on top of even of Mr Fallon’s mess.  Wonder if those ride designers still have jobs? Lol



I`m going to try the orange marmalade one next visit...….won`t have to share that one!!! Kyle doesn't like marmalade either...…..

I wonder about the designers for those rides too!!! I heard they got them from Disney...…

Loved that biker dude!!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Such a disappointment about that brisket. I've ordered brisket at just about every barbecue restaurant we've been to, but I've never tasted one as good as the brisket my brother makes at Christmas time. I have sort of given up searching!



Oh I imagine your brothers will be divine!!!! 

We have to wait till America, it`s not really a thing over here.....our brisket is very different......more like a plain cheap roast beef...….nothing like American brisket...….

You should see our corned beef


----------



## schumigirl

*What the heck is up with the Dis today...….*

*Keeps going off!!!*


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> *What the heck is up with the Dis today...….*
> 
> *Keeps going off!!!*



Last week or so seems funny?????


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Still enjoying every installment of your TR!
> We had gone to Universal last year for DD's bday...when we had that fabulous meal at The Palm.  (hoping next FL trip will be back to Uni)
> 
> This year was WDW, and we had fun!  We always do, as long as we are together and on vacation, lol!
> Here is our costume for the MNSSHP.
> 
> But I'll admit I longed for EP privileges that Universal resort guests get... many, many, many, times!!
> 
> View attachment 362097



Love the outfits!!! I do like to see matching outfits...….

Yep, as long as we`re together we have fun......it`s what vacations are made of!!! Long may it continue.....

I do remember you enjoying that meal at the Palm...….it is a fabulous restaurant......we`ll be back in December as it was the first one Kyle requested to go to this upcoming trip...….

Will keep fingers crossed you do get back to Universal...….and The Palm!!!! Yes, you do get spoiled with the Unlimited EP...….love it!!! 

I`m so glad you`re still enjoying reading along......always happy to read that......thank you


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi enjoying your report!!! The strawberries and cream looks really good. Liv and I usually get the butterbeer soft serve but may have to try that one next time. I agree with you we never get tired of being in DA. It is one of our favorite things to do there. I love that Liv calls it "home". I do enjoy the boat rides back to the resorts. The buses for the deluxe resorts not so much. Cabana has great bus service though. I hope to visit SF on one of visits it does look really nice.
> 
> Look forward to more....



 bobbie…..….

Glad to have you along!! 

Yes, the strawberries and cream ice cream was lovely...….I didn't expect to like it as much as I did...…

SF is stunning...….it really is beautiful and the service is still as top notch as you would expect......yes, love the boats back after all the walking!!! 

Hope you enjoy the rest of the report..…….


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Yes Carole...I remember boogity, boogity shrimp quite fondly.  It was my favorite ap at Citywalk.  I still miss it and the blueberry pistachio crusted pork at Mythos.
> 
> I still haven't gone on F and F since i've yet to see a good review and most say that's 20 minutes of torture...no thanks.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us entertained...love reliving your trips with you



I knew you would remember that dish!!!! It was so tasty and although I would have liked it spicier, it was beautiful...….I never did try that pork dish, not sure why as it sounds so lovely...….

Did they replace with something with cranberries?? I forget...…..

Oh, don't waste your precious time on F&F...…….worst ride ever...…...and the fake family stuff is nauseating...

Glad you`re enjoying though Vicki...…...


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> It's pictures and posts like this that make me want to stay there. You can feel the love you have for staying there in your posts. I know Portofino will be fine, but.... I'll keep checking for a price that will get me to stay here.
> 
> P.S - Lowes should really pay you for these posts. They are a better marketing tool than they could ever come up with.



Aww Thank You Vicki...…..

You`ll honestly love Portofino...….I`d be surprised if you didn't...….it`s beautiful and honestly is just as laid back as RP...….although I still prefer RP, but I`m so biased...…lol...…..yes, keep checking you never know what will appear......keep my fingers crossed for you.....

We genuinely do love staying there, and I don't exaggerate when I mention how a lot of the staff are like family...….we`ve known some for years, and some we met quite recently, but with some people you just make a connection with......love keeping in touch with them till our next trip...…

lol...….yep, some people have told me that before...…

Glad you`re still enjoying the report...….


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Last week or so seems funny?????



Yes, it`s been very odd..…..

I know when I`ve been typing the longer posts with a load of pictures, it cuts out and I have to reload and thankfully everything I have typed is still there!!!! I`d be gutted if 3 hours worth of work was gone!!! 

But, last night and today were just hopeless trying to post...…..

Hope it`s fixed now...….


----------



## schumigirl

*So, had a productive day today and was busy while the Dis went down for a while.......…..*

*Got flights for our trip next September...….*

*29 nights at RPR and probably a few of them will be at Sapphire Falls too...…..I know you guys will know how excited we already are for that trip!!! *

*308 days to go...…...*


----------



## J'aime Paris

29 nights???  
Did I read that correctly?

How incredible!  I'm so happy for you...and a bit jealous, lol!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> *So, had a productive day today and was busy while the Dis went down for a while.......…..*
> 
> *Got flights for our trip next September...….*
> 
> *29 nights at RPR and probably a few of them will be at Sapphire Falls too...…..I know you guys will know how excited we already are for that trip!!! *
> 
> *308 days to go...…...*




Been planning ours as well, not 29 nights, but a Disney Cruise 3 nights then over to Portofino for HHN!!!!!


Oh psssssst.....be careful she might add on some more!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> 29 nights???
> Did I read that correctly?
> 
> How incredible!  I'm so happy for you...and a bit jealous, lol!



  

Thank you!!!! 

I`ve always wanted to stay a month......so finally we`ll manage it...…..just about!!! 

It would have been 30 nights but some flights didn't have decent Premium seats left......already!!!! I thought we were booking early...….. so we chose the flights that had the seats we wanted......it`s only a day less.....

But, yes, we are thrilled to be booked......we were considering all sorts......Vegas for a few days first, but eventually decided the 8 hour time change at the beginning wasn't worth suffering for just the 3 nights we wanted to stay there......and at the end of the trip we`re always whooped!!! 

Maybe another time for Vegas...…...


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Been planning ours as well, not 29 nights, but a Disney Cruise 3 nights then over to Portofino for HHN!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh psssssst.....be careful she might add on some more!!!!!



lol...…...

Oh congratulations!!!! 

Always hear fabulous reports about Disney cruises......and we do like the Portofino too......when do you go on your next trip?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> lol...…...
> 
> Oh congratulations!!!!
> 
> Always hear fabulous reports about Disney cruises......and we do like the Portofino too......when do you go on your next trip?



24 days!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> lol...…...
> 
> Oh congratulations!!!!
> 
> Always hear fabulous reports about Disney cruises......and we do like the Portofino too......when do you go on your next trip?



I haven’t set the Cruise in stone yet, waiting on her to say YES!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> 24 days!!!



Oh wow....that quick!!!! 

I guess the excitement is high in your home right now...…..


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I haven’t set the Cruise in stone yet, waiting on her to say YES!!!!!



lol......oh ok....gotcha!!!! 

Good luck with that one then...…..


----------



## Tink2Day

Fabulous report so far!  I do have to be careful reading though...I'm either scared witless or starving.


So 'anything' even a root canal would be preferable to FF?
Pictures are memories.....my Mom always insists on having some pictures with one of us in them she says if we aren't in them it didn't happen...


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Oh wow....that quick!!!!
> 
> I guess the excitement is high in your home right now...…..



Yuuuuuup we are long overdue, 14 nights in total will be nice though, would be tough this time of year to do more with the oldest boys.


----------



## tink1957

It's contagious....you inspired me to make our reservations for next September.  Not going as long as you but 8 nights at Sapphire Falls sounds wonderful to me since we just got back last month and I already want to return asap.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> It's contagious....you inspired me to make our reservations for next September.  Not going as long as you but 8 nights at Sapphire Falls sounds wonderful to me since we just got back last month and I already want to return asap.



_What dates did you book Vicky?_


----------



## macraven

_Carole great news and you get to celebrate your birthday again next year in Orlando!_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _What dates did you book Vicky?_


September 10 - 18 did the extra night because I didn't want to fly on 9/11...I might add another night before it's over depending on the HHN dates.


----------



## agavegirl1

Carole, still here and thanks for reminding me of the Monster's Cafe memorabilia.  DH is a huge fan of "old" Universal Horror Movies.


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Fabulous report so far!  I do have to be careful reading though...I'm either scared witless or starving.
> 
> 
> So 'anything' even a root canal would be preferable to FF?
> Pictures are memories.....my Mom always insists on having some pictures with one of us in them she says if we aren't in them it didn't happen...



lol...….I can imagine!!!! 

er, maybe not a root canal......but yep, it is that bad!!!! 

Pictures are treasures......I like your mothers thinking. Seeing a picture of something on the internet has no sentimental value to me whatsoever......I like to associate the emotion of being there with looking at pictures......brings back so many memories...….

And thank you!!! I`m so glad you`re still enjoying it...…..


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yuuuuuup we are long overdue, 14 nights in total will be nice though, would be tough this time of year to do more with the oldest boys.



Sounds like you`ll be ready for a break then!! 

I`m sure it`ll be fabulous…….and fingers crossed for the cruise!!!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> It's contagious....you inspired me to make our reservations for next September.  Not going as long as you but 8 nights at Sapphire Falls sounds wonderful to me since we just got back last month and I already want to return asap.



It is contagious isn't it....….

Have you stayed in Sapphire before? I forget...…..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Carole great news and you get to celebrate your birthday again next year in Orlando!_



Thanks mac......and our wedding anniversary too...…..

This month long trip is really to celebrate Tom`s birthday in late August, which is why we were considering Vegas for a few days.......….but he isn't fussed about celebrations for him...…but, I`m sure we`ll squeeze in a celebration or two...….


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> September 10 - 18 did the extra night because I didn't want to fly on 9/11...I might add another night before it's over depending on the HHN dates.



Wondering if it will start earlier as per rumours with Rock the Universe dates being moved


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Carole, still here and thanks for reminding me of the Monster's Cafe memorabilia.  DH is a huge fan of "old" Universal Horror Movies.



Hey Wendy...……

Hope you`re doing ok........

The memorabilia in there is fabulous......we love it!!! And yes, we are huge fans of the old classic monster movies......we even love the Abbott and Costello ones too......lol...…heck, we just love many old black and white classics......watching Basil Rathbone as Sherlock Holmes as I type...….love them!!

We and others have said for years they should do a classic HHN house with all the old favourites……

Nice seeing you post again...….


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we went up to our room and cooled down a little...….we got changed, freshened up and then headed out to the car to go for lunch...…..I was starving now, as usual...….I`m never far away from being hungry!!!*

*The drive up there is beautiful......it has so many little places we go through that I would love to live in!!!*

*Yellow Dog Eats is a wonderful little place and not too far away in Gotha...….it`s a very local place and not too many tourists go......there are a few but not too many. And busy......boy is it always busy...…..there is car parking at the rear and some extra parking across the street, we`ve always been lucky and got parked no problems, but at night I think it can get incredibly busy.*

*It has a very unique menu...…..loads of choices and everything is freshly made to order......it is also the friendliest place and you are made to feel so welcome...…*

























*
There is a huge amount of space outside to eat and drink, but it`s always too hot for us to sit out and eat.....but there are loads of seats...…and big fans blowing to cool folks down....which is very welcome on a day like today. *


















*Once inside there are very few indoor seats.....there are three small tables and of course you can sit at the bar and get food there too...…*

*Some days you go in and there is barely room to move.....the line for food can stretch out the door.....and today as we were a little later, we had missed the rush, although it was still busy...……*


































*We did manage to find a free table today......and had a quick look at the menu...….I knew what I was having as I wanted the same sandwich as I had the last time...…..and Tom was still choosing as it was a hard choice!!! *

*Eventually he decided he would have the classic yellow dog club sandwich...….which was turkey, smoked gouda, bacon, salad and he exchanged Cointreau mayo for regular mayo all on wholegrain bread.....comes with potato chips and coleslaw...….

You order your food at the counter and pay then they call your name when it`s ready, usually in a funny and humorous way...….and you go pick up your food which is  served on a tray rather than a plate which we quite liked…..

While we wait we study the walls which are covered in pictures of dogs from all over the world from various folks who have been or visited in the past.....very cute...….*










*I opted again for the Rufus...…...oh my goodness this is the best sandwich ever!!!!*

*Pulled pork, sliced brie, hot cherry pepper rings, raspberry melba sauce along with their own gold bbq sauce....I of course add jalapenos...….and on a white bun...….and comes again with coleslaw and potato chips...…..*









*
I swear I`ve never enjoyed a sandwich more...…….it was the tastiest pulled pork and everything else blended well together...…..I`ve tried to recreate this one at home.....but it`s never the same...….and the coleslaw is lovely too...…..*

*Tom loved his...….so much so he was quite full but couldn't stop eating it!!! It was that kind of place...…I very rarely see him eat a sandwich with such relish!!!*

*We both just had cokes today although there is a full bar...….and they have the most amazing choices of beers......I had never heard of most of them......wines were also quite unusual...….but never got around to trying them. Maybe if we come up in the evenings we might and get a cab...….it really was a place you could enjoy any time of the day or evening.*

*Today we only looked at the gorgeous desserts on offer...….so tempting......but we were so full up!!! We didn't even feel like taking any away with us today...…..*










*They do have some unique memorabilia outside too...….it`s just one of those places that is a little bit different to mainstream choices for food...……*

















*More coming up...…….

*


----------



## keishashadow

Love how that slice of old Florida via traditional roadhouse is serving up American bistro type food. No greasy spoon stuff there 



schumigirl said:


> lol...…...
> 
> Oh congratulations!!!!
> 
> Always hear fabulous reports about Disney cruises......and we do like the Portofino too......when do you go on your next trip?



DCL sailings we’ve taken have been awesome, mostly for the service and Disney vibe.  When no kiddos along tho have found myself booking the other mainstream lines. Typically, Find I can book at least 2 nice week long balcony sailings vs a shorter DCL inside for the same price. 



tink1957 said:


> September 10 - 18 did the extra night because I didn't want to fly on 9/11...I might add another night before it's over depending on the HHN dates.



Next year’s date & rate thread is in place lol


----------



## schumigirl

*Driving back to the hotel we made a few plans for the rest of the day...…..we thought we would go back into the parks and do the water rides again.....and since it looked like it would rain a little that's exactly what we did.....*

*We got back and changed into quicker drying clothes...….and made the walk back to IOA for the water rides.....to be honest we felt like sleeping.....but we also wanted to have another go at the rides that soak you as we only ever do them when we make a special visit to do them.....although we do Jurassic park on regular park days......but Bluto and Dudley just drench you......that's no fun to then wander around soaked. *

*We slowly walked back to the parks as it was too hot to go any quicker anyway.....*

*We went past Bluto Barges as they had an issue that would be fixed soon, so straight on Dudley Do Rights. *

*Dudley is an awkward ride...…..I`m big and find it quite awkward but you do see a lot of folks struggling to get out of the boats.....they are narrow and you really have to push yourself up and out at the same time......while soaking wet.....and if you`re like me and have very weak wrists.....it`s a challenge!! *

*But, it is such a good drop on this ride!!! Love it......the rest of the ride isn't very interesting to me at all, but that drop is so fast......and again I wish it were taller!!! We love drops so the bigger the better...…*

*We share a boat with a mother and her daughter who was around 10......they both were nervous as the mother had only done it once before and the daughter had never been on it......and they both loved it......screamed like the damned as it went down the drop.....then declared it the best ever!!!! Loved to hear that...…..*

*We were soaked though!!!! Drenched to the bone...….and laughing like drains as it is an incredible drop.....and glad to see the pair we were on with want to go round again...….although we all helped the mother out as she was stuck......lol.....and we were all laughing which didn't help matters...….especially the mother!! But, we got her out with a good haul.……*

*We went back to Bluto and got straight on a barge immediately......this was a nice crowd we were on with today...….no ponchos and everyone just wanted to get wet...….although the rain had come on a bit now which was nice.....but we all wanted drenched...….the heavy pour missed Tom and I and got the mother and one of the sons the most...….they took it in good spirit......as everyone was just laughing...….love when you get put on a ride with folks like that...…..*

*We dripped off as we were even wetter now and thought we might as well go back on.....so we did and ended up on a barge to ourselves......this time we did get drenched under the crescendo of water that falls at one point...….we were now almost drowning in water!! *

*But, we were cool......and it was dull now......not heavy rain as such, but a little drizzle...…*

*Even without the rain we couldn't be bothered now to walk all the way around to JPRA...….so we dawdled back home and our clothes flapped around us all the way...….even in this heat there was no sun right now so we weren't going to be dry anytime soon...…*

*Once back in the hotel we hoped again we wouldn't run into anyone we knew on the way as we did look like drowned rats...….me more so as I have long hair.....well, I have hair......lol...….we went up and got showered and changed, then went down to the Club Lounge to sit for a while.*

*I checked my mails and Matt had emailed if we were around to meet for a drink later......so I replied we would meet them at Jake`s at 6pm. *

*We enjoyed our time in the lounge again tonight, such good fun and always a pleasure to be in there...…*

*Just before six we noticed a load of noise coming from down at Jake`s......and a load of conference folks had descended on it...….so we wandered down to wait for Matt and Rob and thought we`d ask if they wanted to go up to Orchids instead......so a few minutes later and they appeared...….it was so good to see them both. *

*We had only briefly met Matt (AussieBritTraveller) a few years ago when he spoke to us in the lobby one day when we were talking to our friend......and said some lovely things that made me blush...….lol...….but we hadn't managed to meet up that time. So we were determined that this time we would at least meet for a drink...…*

*It was loud, so we did go upstairs and went into Orchids...…..*

*I think we had cocktails????? I know Tom didn't drink as he was driving tonight, but, I honestly can`t remember what we had which is unusual for me...….but we had a lovely time and got on so well...….Rob is as adorable as Matt was and this was another could have sat there all night moments...….our friend came over to say hello which was lovely too and ironically it was when we were talking to him 3 years back when we first spoke to Matt......just a little coincidence. We always love to see him and Matt joked he said we would know everyone...….lol...….*

*Matt and Rob were heading to the parks and we were going to Yard house for dinner tonight.....so we said our goodbyes but not before getting a picture......I was always forgetting pictures this trip with everyone.....so we asked the waiter if he would be so kind.....and of course took some for Matt on his phone and our camera.....*









*I do like this picture!!! *

*It`s always lovely getting to know folks you`ve only ever spoken online to......and it`s an even nicer thing when you get on so well.…..and we really did, we felt as if we had known them for years! 

We had been so lucky with meeting folks we knew from online and those people had all become very good friends once we met...…..of course there is the odd one like the lady in Sapphire Falls who definitely wasn't someone who wanted to be my friend......lol...….I can deal with that no problems!!! But, yes, we were very fortunate with meets. *

*So we set off on our separate directions and both said we hoped we would see them again before we left...…*

*We went out to the car and headed down towards the Orlando Eye where Yard House is...…*

*Parking here is so easy.....the multi storey car park is large, light and close by the attractions it services.....and free!! And two minutes later we were walking into Yard House. *









*It had been a while since we had been here but we had enjoyed it......so we thought it had a better atmosphere at night than lunch, and as usual it was incredibly busy...….but we didn't have long to wait to get a table...….maybe just under 10 minutes...…..and we got a booth that was a little on the dark side, but it was fine...…..*

*Our waiter was pleasant and asked if we had been before and we said we had....he started to tell us about the many beers they produce and sell, but as Tom was driving he was on sprite......I don't drink beers, so I ordered a Vampire red wine.....seemed appropriate for Halloween time of year.*









*It was decent actually. Not great, but drinkable. *

*When it came to food I opted for the Nashville Hot Chicken which was fried and served with sweet potato pancakes, pickles, ranch dressing and honey hot sauce. Tom chose the shrimp jamabalaya again......he had enjoyed it last time we were here and thought he`d have it again...…..*

















*Tom`s was lovely......full of flavour and the shrimp were gorgeous!!! He practically cleared his plate of everything...…..*

*Mine was nice, but sincerely lacked the "hot" the name of the dish promised......the sweet potato pancakes were different......but strangely nice and the honey sauce was lovely, albeit not hot. *

*But, we did enjoy our meal and would go back again one day. It`s quite a noisy place at night but has a great atmosphere. However, the ladies on the welcome desk could be a little more friendly......they did seem a little disinterested in anyone who walked through the door, except one of them who more than made up for the other two young ladies. *

*We like this area...…..it has the Orlando Eye of course and the area around is so pretty...….full of families just relaxing and chilling out...…..and has some lovely water features...…….*









































*We had done the Eye several times, so had no plans to do it tonight......but it`s lovely to just wander around and enjoy the evening....….*

*We also wandered over to look at but had no plans to go on the newest attraction down here...…..*


*The StarFlyer………..is the world's tallest swing ride standing at 450 feet!!!! *

















*Now, I looked at the bucket beside the chairs below and assumed it was in case you hurled when you came down.....and thought oh that's a good idea!!! *

*Turns out it`s for your shoes and anything else that may fall...…...doh!!! *



*

*
​
*It made sense to me as all I could think of was, I`d hurl if I went on that!!!! But, when I thought about it, the real reason made more sense...……*









*There were a few people go on it and none of them looked even remotely terrified......but, I will say they were all young......you don't seem to have any at that age generally...….unlike me who imagined all sorts of ways you could die on that one ride alone.....*

*So we watch...…...and marvel that they seem to love it...…….except that one girl who is screaming she`s actually going to die!!!! *

























*And when they get off it`s actually a guy who was doing the screaming...…..he hated it apparently.....you`d never have guessed!!!! *

*It just doesn't look very safe......the chairs don't look very robust although I`m sure they are...….and I am dreading December if Kyle actually wants to go on this...…..well, that`ll be dad`s job to go on with him if he does...….*

*Although not quite sure if I could watch them go on it, I`d be terrified...……I`ll be in the bar.....somewhere...….anywhere....long as it`s close by.....*




​

*After we were through watching the ever growing line of folks waiting to experience the circle of speed up in the night sky, we headed back to the car park...…..*









*The car park was still busy, and although this area was quiet, all the restaurants around were busy and most looked full...….it is a nice area to visit on an evening...…..*

*We drove back home and went straight to our room...…..it wasn't late, but it was one of those nights we wanted to lay back and watch old Friends episodes or Will and Grace...….*

*We had no towel animals tonight, but turndown service had as always left the room with the lights dimmed and our extra water placed by the beds. *

*Tom went for some ice and I made us up our favourite rum, ginger beer and lime...….this little bottle of lime juice was fabulous...….we also had some little snack items we nibbled on.....and it just felt nice...…..*

*So that was our night.....….barely 10.30pm and we were tucked up in our room in bed, watching Friends....followed by Two and A Half Men...…….the high life!!!! *


*Tomorrow...…..IOA...…

*


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Love how that slice of old Florida via traditional roadhouse is serving up American bistro type food. No greasy spoon stuff there
> 
> 
> 
> DCL sailings we’ve taken have been awesome, mostly for the service and Disney vibe.  When no kiddos along tho have found myself booking the other mainstream lines. Typically, Find I can book at least 2 nice week long balcony sailings vs a shorter DCL inside for the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> Next year’s date & rate thread is in place lol




Yep, there`s a whole load of similar places in Mount Dora like that...….very beautiful...…

We are spoilt for choice when we go up there, and everywhere so far has been a success food wise!


----------



## Cara

schumigirl said:


> *o we watch...…...and marvel that they seem to love it...…….except that one girl who is screaming she`s actually going to die!!!! *



Nope, no... no ma'am.  Not in this lifetime..


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> Nope, no... no ma'am.  Not in this lifetime..



Lol........I said the same thing!!! I’m with you.......

They weren’t just going around while climbing to that majestic height........they were also wobbling around from side to side too which looked downright terrifying! 

I love rollercoasters of all kinds, but this..........no. Just no.


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Oh Wow we made the trip report, how cool. I love that photo too it was so good to meet you both properly

I think we had the red wine that you were having, it was lush!

I've lagged a bit behind with my report, that tooth extraction has knocked me for 6. Taking tomm off work as I haven't really stopped!

As always loving your report!


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Oh Wow we made the trip report, how cool. I love that photo too it was so good to meet you both properly
> 
> I think we had the red wine that you were having, it was lush!
> 
> I've lagged a bit behind with my report, that tooth extraction has knocked me for 6. Taking tomm off work as I haven't really stopped!
> 
> As always loving your report!



Of course you’d be in the report!!! 

Oh gosh that’s right, red wine.......I remember now!!!

And I claim to have a good memory!!!

Oh bless you Matt.......take it easy........have a relaxing day tomorrow then. It’s an awful thing to have done though.....can knock you a little when there’s complications.........

Glad you’re still enjoying it though........big hug to you and send one to Rob too........


----------



## keishashadow

I didn’t know there was a yard house in MCO!  We were parked last trip in lot by Charley’s (hoping nobody would toss something off the ‘swings’ that were a bit too close for comfort to our rental lol. Came back out and had people sitting on the hood looking up watching the swings.  In what country is that considered acceptable? Yes, i inspected the car for scratches as it was a brand new rental lol.

Have penciled in the yard house on a trip/another city, looks right up our alley . Was going to order the Nashville chicken.  i like Spicey, not “hot”, going to guess it’ll be perfect for me.  Have ordered it at some places where it takes the top of your head off, it is so hot.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I didn’t know there was a yard house in MCO!  We were parked last trip in lot by Charley’s (hoping nobody would toss something off the ‘swings’ that were a bit too close for comfort to our rental lol. Came back out and had people sitting on the hood looking up watching the swings.  In what country is that considered acceptable? Yes, i inspected the car for scratches as it was a brand new rental lol.
> 
> Have penciled in the yard house on a trip/another city, looks right up our alley . Was going to order the Nashville chicken.  i like Spicey, not “hot”, going to guess it’ll be perfect for me.  Have ordered it at some places where it takes the top of your head off, it is so hot.



Oh you’d love it in Yard House. 

It was really tame for my liking.......Kyle says when I say that it means “normal” people can eat it......lol......I think he’d class you as normal then!! Not sure what he classes me as with my hot and spicy eating habits......

Don’t get it in O’ Charley’s on Turkey Lake Road........even Tom can’t eat that one!!! It’s perfect for me .......but it is hot hot hot!!!

Folks were sitting on the hood!!! How rude........people are so inconsiderate and have no respect for others belongings at times.............we look after rentals like they were our own so that would have made us annoyed too. 

Just noticed your new ticker.......nice!!!


----------



## macraven

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Oh Wow we made the trip report, how cool!



_You have now moved up to celebrity status as pics of you were also included in Carole’s trip report...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _You have now moved up to celebrity status as pics of you were also included in Carole’s trip report...._



Lol........

I’m going to have to post an older picture of you and I this time as we forgot our picture together recently.......


----------



## pattyw

Your lunches look fabulous! The Florida orange dreamsicle cake looks luscious!! 

That Star Flyer is just unreal! Can't imagine going on it!  Would love to hear from someone who tried it- maybe you'll get that review if Kyle braves it on your trip!


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> *The whole "family" thing is nauseating...….and I`m a very schmaltzy loving person.....I love all that...….but, it`s so fake, too fake. I was already wishing we hadn't bothered. *
> 
> *The ride vehicle came along and we got the guy in our row with the giant backpack...…...and it was giant!!! But, we set off and it was as dull and pointless as we remembered it to be. I can`t explain what is so wrong with it......it`s just dreadful...……*



I agree  we might ride it again someday if the line is short, but there's nothing I care for in that ride. 



schumigirl said:


> *We have thousands of pictures that we take on every trip, and we do condense them down and delete a load that maybe aren't as good as they could be, but those pictures are memories that can`t be replicated and we love to look back at them all and enjoy those memories all the more.*
> 
> *I hope I never become as jaded as to say oh you can see that online and it`s so much better...…..we love our pictures and will continue to take as many as we can every trip...….(off soap box )*



I love going back through our pictures & taking them! I hate hearing the whole "you aren't living in the moment if you're taking pictures" spiel some people give or "you can't experience it through a screen". I don't get why you can't take a picture and be present in the moment, if it's something I'd like to remember later a picture is a nice way to do it. I once went to a concert where the lead singer was shaming people who were taking videos by saying things like that, and it really bothered me. 



schumigirl said:


> *We realized today we had never posed directly in front of the Universal globe.....not once since our first visit in 2007......we must rectify that one day when the three of us are there as a family...…*



I realized in May that we've only taken one picture ever of the globe and it was on our very first trip 



schumigirl said:


> *29 nights at RPR and probably a few of them will be at Sapphire Falls too...…..I know you guys will know how excited we already are for that trip!!! *



Oh wow almost a whole month! Maybe we'll see you there! We're going to try to make it to HHN on both coasts this coming year. 



schumigirl said:


> There were a few people go on it and none of them looked even remotely terrified......but, I will say they were all young......you don't seem to have any at that age generally...….unlike me who imagined all sorts of ways you could die on that one ride alone.....



I don't know I've been deathly afraid of heights my whole life and I'd never get on that! Josh is older than me and is the brave one, but I told him he can't go on that because I'd be terrified the whole time for him


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Your lunches look fabulous! The Florida orange dreamsicle cake looks luscious!!
> 
> That Star Flyer is just unreal! Can't imagine going on it!  Would love to hear from someone who tried it- maybe you'll get that review if Kyle braves it on your trip!



We haven't tried that one yet.....it`s just huge though!! Looks lush.....

I won`t ever go on that..….but have told Kyle I`d prefer he didn't.....but hey, he`s an adult!! Least it`s not me who will be going on with him...….


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> I agree  we might ride it again someday if the line is short, but there's nothing I care for in that ride.
> 
> 
> 
> I love going back through our pictures & taking them! I hate hearing the whole "you aren't living in the moment if you're taking pictures" spiel some people give or "you can't experience it through a screen". I don't get why you can't take a picture and be present in the moment, if it's something I'd like to remember later a picture is a nice way to do it. I once went to a concert where the lead singer was shaming people who were taking videos by saying things like that, and it really bothered me.
> 
> 
> 
> I realized in May that we've only taken one picture ever of the globe and it was on our very first trip
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow almost a whole month! Maybe we'll see you there! We're going to try to make it to HHN on both coasts this coming year.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know I've been deathly afraid of heights my whole life and I'd never get on that! Josh is older than me and is the brave one, but I told him he can't go on that because I'd be terrified the whole time for him




I know Tom will go on with Kyle in December, but I`m totally happy to never go on it again...…

Yes, you can still enjoy the moment despite taking pictures......totally agree......and another person said to me they hadn't had their picture at the globe since their first visit in 2005!! It`s not just us...…

Yes, I`m hoping emotional blackmail will halt Kyle from going on it.....my legs go like jelly just thinking of him up there!!! 

Oh goodness I hope we can meet up next year.....that would be awesome!!! Both coasts for HHN...….now that is a trip and a half in the making!!! Will look forward to reading about that one!!!


----------



## Seeker615

Just caught up.

I have never been in Monsters Cafe. It always seems closed when we go. I will have to make a point of checking it out when I can.

Love Love Love both Potter areas. I loved your photos. I could spend days in both and never be bored. Universal really got everything right. 

And a big no from me as well with that Star Flyer ride. I love coasters and I zip - lined at one of the highest and fastest courses but the thought of spinning around  that high and in those seats...no way.


----------



## schumigirl

*TUESDAY SEPTEMBER 25TH...……..*

*We all of a sudden had a week left!!! It hadn't felt as if it had gone by too quickly at the time, but when you start to see the weather on tv for the next days and you`ll be home by then......that's not good!!!*

*Neither of us slept great last night......nothing disturbed us, it was just one of those nights......I think our minds were all over the place with one thing and another...….Tom was mainly thinking about how Kyle`s bathroom was getting on and if there were any issues he wasn't telling us...….which of course there was, but it was all sorted....we trusted the guys doing the job implicitly...….but we stayed awake talking about plans for the next few days and moving hotels..…..so our minds were overactive...…...never bodes well for a good sleep.*

*But, we were up and out for breakfast early again...….and a good cup or two of coffee and water and we were raring to go...…..well, when I say raring to go...….we were awake. That would have to do this morning...…*

*Of course once we start walking along the path we begin to seriously waken up now...….the heat as we walked through the pool was immense for this time of the morning......and we were getting used to it by now I think....better than rain!!! *

*The walk is always lovely and there is a freshness walking along the path this morning......and by the time we reach the gates to IOA we are ready to do some rides and have some fun!!! *

*It does look quiet this morning......of course looks can be deceiving as we had discovered on many occasions...we have a quick wander in the shop which is deliciously cool and welcoming and pick up a few items to be sent back to the room......a mug and some gifts for friends and their kids and grandkids…...we still had to pick Kyle up his HHN teeshirt and a few things for him......he always likes a new mug!! Doesn't ask for much...…..*

*We go back out into the burning heat and wander round past some of the prettiest buildings in the park......and look for the crowds...….*

*There really was no one around......well, hardly anyone...…..*


























*We absolutely loved the parks when they were like this...….it was reminiscent of the days back in 2007 when we visited in September and there was no one there......even in the Disney parks back then, before the quiet periods seem to disappear...…..we were lucky enough to go round on the same log six times without getting off of Splash Mountain back then...….genuinely, no one there.....but those days were long gone...…*

*So, on mornings like these we really appreciated less people than usual...……*










*We were on The Hulk in seconds...…...it wasn't empty but there were other folks on the ride too.....we had never managed this one on our own ever...…..*

*We love The Hulk!!! This was the first big coaster I ever went on, so I have a fondness for this ride for that reason...….but the take off is really what makes this ride so much fun...….whoosh and you`re plummeting down the first drop before you know it...…..so much fun!!! I always mean to have a good look around me when I`m on this ride and try and catch the road where the entrance to RP is......but as usual, I tend to face forward which helps not make me feel as dizzy if I am going to be on any ride...….*

*Today is fine...….Tom doesn't feel like going on again either though so we head round to Dr Doom......and you can see just how crowded this area was too!!!!*

*This was fabulous...….and yes, we did use the EP line...……*

*Dr Doom line is alright, worth seeing once if there`s no line, but seems silly to walk through if you don't have to......although the cool temperatures in there was tempting today!!!*










*We go on Doom and the young guy tells us which side to go to...….there is around maybe 10 people in the regular line and we hear one girl say why would anyone use the EP line today...….*

*And she ended up on the same 4 seats as us...…..didn't say a word...…...lol...…..*

*We do this ride 3 times today......and loved every one of them...….short, yes, but being propelled up in the air like that is fabulous...…..*

*We then go on our usual Spiderman...…..this ride is simply one of the best for all it`s simplicity...….it does bash you around a little, but not too much.....and when it`s done we are always keen to go do it again.....so we do...…..twice!!! And the second time we get a ride vehicle to ourselves again...….first time there were only 6 of us on it...….*

*We buy a bottle of water each and drink it in the shade before we head round to Toon Lagoon...….we stop by this little bit.....I`m not sure if it` still a smokers zone, but as there`s no one there we have a look at what is the backside of Bluto`s Bilge Barges ride...…...looks so peaceful this side...……..*










*Toon lagoon is just one of the most colorful places around...…..although the yapping dog from the water feature in front here would have to have a muzzle...…..it is so annoying!!!*

*Today we enjoy the splashes from the water so we do stand close to them...……..*










*We also have a good wander around the gift store...….not that we want to buy anything in here, but again, it`s freezing in here so a delightful way to cool down for a few minutes before we go back outside...….*









*We have no plans to do the water rides today, well, the bigger ones anyway....but we do like a wander around this area...……*


















*There are already folks coming off drenched...….and most I imagine are here for the full day.....I could not imagine walking around in wet shoes all day like that, so I hoped most had a change somewhere.....there are driers, but there is a charge and haven't heard if they`re good or not...….we have never used them.*

*Me Ship the Olive is real little gem. Kids would love it.....you can climb up and then slide down from the top tot he bottom in one big slide...….there are little things they can interact with like Popeye`s piano and see if you can play the tune correctly...…….and water jets, which although not very powerful, have the desired effect at times if you do manage to hit someone...….and sometimes they don't like it......really!!!! It`s a water ride......most folks laugh though...….we have seen grown adults spend ages up there using the jets......my two included!!!!*










*Down behind we had wandered many times, it is so pretty and peaceful although it has got busier...….Tom blames me for that!!!! But, usually there is hardly anyone down there. *

*But, standing at this bridge and watching the reactions of folks who usually don't know they are going to be deluged with water is the funniest thing ever!!!*


















*We spend a fair amount of time standing here watching the various reactions of everyone who is riding this today...…..and again, most laugh.....but some get really irritated!!! They are the funniest actually...…*

*We rather reluctantly headed back to the general direction of Kong...…..and of course we have a tradition of taking Tom`s picture under this sign...…..but today, there was a couple doing the usual swapping of cameras......so we took theirs and they very kindly took ours.....as folks tend to do. *

























*Next up Kong, little Potter and lunch...….*


----------



## schumigirl

Seeker615 said:


> Just caught up.
> 
> I have never been in Monsters Cafe. It always seems closed when we go. I will have to make a point of checking it out when I can.
> 
> Love Love Love both Potter areas. I loved your photos. I could spend days in both and never be bored. Universal really got everything right.
> 
> And a big no from me as well with that Star Flyer ride. I love coasters and I zip - lined at one of the highest and fastest courses but the thought of spinning around  that high and in those seats...no way.



The food never seems to be good in there.....haven't heard anyone say they enjoyed what they had in there.....but for a wander around it is fabulous!!! And such a shame about the food as staff seem to be so pleasant...…

They really did do an amazing job with Potter, especially with the restrictions JK Rowling put on them......yep, both areas are spectacular...…..we never get bored in there either!!! Always something to see...…

I`d love to go zip lining!!! Our friend showed us a video on his phone of when he did it....and I was so jealous.....now that must have been a thrill!! But, yep, I`d never do that spinning nightmare and yes, the seats looked as though they weren't tough enough or substantial enough to hold you safe!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*Kong was next on our list today......is it our favourite ride? No. But, it`s well worth doing once or twice.....the regular line is also worth seeing.....and there are some fun surprises in the line on occasion too...…*

*There is no wait today at all with EP, I think the regular line was only 10 minutes...…..so we got on straight away and for once we weren't crammed in together like you can be at times...…..I again sat at the far end of the vehicle on row 11......one of the best rows and seats on the ride...….*

*It is decent. And we do enjoy it...…..but it`s a one and done usually for us.*

*We head round towards Potter...….we don't bother doing JPRA today...…but you can still see how quiet it really is today...….*









*I do love the view of the castle when you come in from the other side the most, but the view from here is neat too!! *









*We hadn't eaten a lot for breakfast this morning as we were quite tired, so we were ready for a snack and some water...…...In hindsight I wished we had waited and shared a pumpkin pasty between us......but, we saw the cheese Danish and the muffin in the stall opposite The Watering Hole and decided to have one each and some water...….*


















*They were nice enough, but wouldn't buy them again......the little cake thing was nicer than the Danish. But, it filled a hole and we could now happily wait for lunch. *

*Onto Hogsmeade now and we got some glorious pictures of the Castle today again...….it never gets old seeing this. *










*We go on FJ and it is quiet...….we had seen it quiet before, but there was hardly anyone in the line at all......so we got straight on...….we both love this ride......it is just amazing......but towards the end it does get me little with the motion......so today this was a one and done again. Tom never minds not repeating rides as he`d rather me not get dizzy..….we have done them all so many times, so even if we miss them, it`s not a big deal. Although today would have been ideal for repeat rides for anyone who wanted to. *

*Love seeing the fake smoke coming out of the chimneys...…..*










*Now this was quiet...…..this looked like it did when the park was clearing out at night......and it was a joy to get around and be able to see things in the shops without hundreds of people around you. So we took our time and went in the shops and really enjoyed it...…*

*The cranes were a little distracting, but the quicker they finish the quicker we`ll get the new ride...…..and I believe as of yesterday they are one crane down so they seem to be progressing well...….*

*You would never believe you were as close to the outside world here...….you never hear a sound from the roads, and it is a main road the other side of where Duelling Dragons was situated...….they had done it so well with avoiding any sounds. *


















*We went through the station and had a wander up the path to take you to the real HE, but we just went so far and came back again......we wanted to just see how far on they were with it...…..last time we looked we could see it better......they had put up a big screen in one part, but you could still see some of it...…..*

*The wooden frame is purported to be Hagrid`s Hut...….it`s now further on and the roof has been filled in but it looks so cool!!! *

























*Cannot wait till this is fully announced!!!! This is really going to make up for disasters that were Jimmy Fallon and F&F!!!!!  *









*We left Hogsmeade and went into Seuss...…..we really were hot today so we did the Trolley Train and then headed back to the hotel.……….*

*I always mean to have some cotton candy from here......but, we had just had the pastry and now it was getting close to lunch......and the cotton candy was huge!!! *










*We walked back of course as we were in IOA and it doesn't take long at all to get home from there......we do stop off for a picture of Sapphire again...….we would be moving over here on Friday and were looking forward to that too...…….*









*More coming up...…..*


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

schumigirl said:


> Of course you’d be in the report!!!
> 
> Oh gosh that’s right, red wine.......I remember now!!!
> 
> And I claim to have a good memory!!!
> 
> Oh bless you Matt.......take it easy........have a relaxing day tomorrow then. It’s an awful thing to have done though.....can knock you a little when there’s complications.........
> 
> Glad you’re still enjoying it though........big hug to you and send one to Rob too........



Haha I'm good at remembering the alcoholic drinks 

I had today as a sickie but a manager approved one as I think she could see I was pushing through it but in all honesty i really needed it, I do feel much better!

Hugs from both Rob and I and off course Jackson too xx


----------



## keishashadow

I’m so glad WDW couldn’t come to terms with JK, don’t think they’d have done it as well as U did.  Especially, since WDW had so many other irons in the fire.  

I can’t get over how empty the parks are often when you visit.  Rarely do i get to see the pavement in front of us.  Hoping coming down a week early next year for fall trip will give some crowd relief.


----------



## schumigirl

*We happily jumped in the shower as our room had long been done and as always it was immaculately clean.....we don't leave the room a mess ever, but it is nice coming in to a freshly made bed and everything clean and sparkling......and fresh towels!!!! Once back home in the UK I always joke that I wonder who`ll come and change our towels!!!! I get so used to it when we`re here...…….*

*We walk through the lobby and run into our friend again......we were really being spoiled seeing him so often. So we chatted a while and then we headed out to lunch...…..this was all Tom`s choice today...….one of his favourite places, but certainly not my favourite place...….Ihop. *

*Tom loves Ihop……...we don't go to the one beside the Four Points hotel, we have gone in the past to the one on Kirkman and it was better.....bigger and looked cleaner. So, that was where he wanted to go today. *

*It wasn't too busy when we went in and we got a seat beside the window...…..the guy taking care of us was somewhat unique. Not really in a good way. But, he was civil and just a little over attentive. Not in a good way. *

*I ordered a strawberry splash berry which is a really lovely drink......strawberries, lemon lime soda and orange juice...….very refreshing.…..Tom just went for coffee...….*










*For food I had no clue what I wanted......but I ended up with a BLT and for some reason it came with pancakes......never asked for them, but whether you wanted them or not, you were getting them!!! Tom chose one of the breakfast options and the one he chose came with Mexican Tres Leches pancakes......he didn't really want them, but that's what it came with...….apparently. Our waiter insisted on it. Strenuously. *


































*He was actually glad he ended up with them as they were lovely.....and he enjoyed his eggs and sausages and even the rosti…….but mine was inedible. *

*The bacon was as hard as bricks...…...it just wasn't good......and of course it didn't help I didn't really want to come here in the first place! You`ve got to laugh though...….so I did end up having some of my pancakes and did enjoy a link sausage from Tom`s plate..…….*

*They did credit the sandwich and apologised, but I didn't think we would rush back again. Told Tom he was no longer choosing our eating establishments ...….even he agreed!!! *

*We left there and drove a few miles out to meet another friend for coffee......this was a nice little afternoon, well, a couple of hours...but nice catching up away from the hotel...…..*

*We made our way back and planned a quiet night tonight...….*

*Just loved this view from our room. I know some people don't need or want a view, but we do.....we love having something nice to look out to. And this view is one of the nicest......*









*
I did some laundry and we sat in the lounge while we waited for that to be done......this was always enjoyable. And it was quiet...…..which was also lovely...….gave us a good chance to have a good old chat with everyone...and handy for the laundry too. *









*I kept going back to get the laundry sorted and dried, then took it up to the room and came back downstairs to enjoy a glass or two of wine...….*

*We very rarely eat dinner in the lounge. The food is good, it`s just very early...….we use it as appetizers occasionally as we enjoy a little cheese and crackers or some salad.....but we enjoy eating out around Orlando and Citywalk later…..and the hotel of course. *

*But, tonight it was orange chicken and a lovely salad...….they used to do a Chinese chicken salad and it looked exactly like the one tonight...…..to be fair I was chatting and distracted at the same time...….*










*So, I popped a little on a plate and popped a bit of what I thought was chicken in my mouth...….big mistake!!!!!! Huge mistake...…..it wasn't chicken...…..not even close......*

*It was darn tofu!!!!! Now that is food of the devil!!!!  How I never spat it out I`ll never know...….*





​

*Now, Tom was laughing and said he loved Feta...…..I looked at him and told him it wasn't Feta.....he insisted it was......I told him it absolutely wasn't feta while desperately trying not to gag......and then to prove his point he popped an offending piece of the sponge like substance direct from hell into his mouth...…….*

*His face said it all...…...as did mine...…*





​


*lol...….He had to admit between trying to get of the rid of this demon food into a tissue......that yes, it was indeed tofu!!!! *

*We both looked at the staff members who were there an asked why......just why...….lol...…..they couldn`t help but laugh at our reactions and kind of agreed...…...tofu!!!! Why!!!! 


*
*

*​


*So...…..we were done with appetizers tonight...…..*

*Well, we did have some cheese, peppers and crackers...…...they were nice...……along with some wine...….*

































*We sat long after the food and drinks had stopped being served......just chatting...….we knew we were going to have sushi in Orchids tonight so we didn't have to go far...…..and some our favourite staff members were on tonight...…..*

*We were in the booth in the corner at the rear of the room......just laughing and chatting.....and our friend popped down to see if we were there....just to say hi...….this really is my favourite man in the whole world!!! And Tom knows it...….lol.…….and it is always wonderful to see him......we chatted for ages and he did laugh when I told him Tom was no longer allowed to have a say in our food choices......then he said he was soon heading home.…….so we said our goodbyes and then we said our goodnight to the lounge folks and headed up to Orchids.....….*

*I need Matt right now!!!!! *

*I know what we ordered food wise, but I forget what we had to drink again......I don't have the receipt to remind me......it could have been cocktails or wine!!!! Or both *

*But, for food we ordered a portion of snow crab and spicy tuna roll to begin with...……*

*And it was delicious...….small snow crab portion......but it was only around $10 for the three pieces...…..and the spicy tuna was one we hadn't had before…..and it was nice, just not as hot as I`d like......but incredibly fresh...…..*










*At this point we saw Matt and Rob come in and were over the other side...….we yelled as quietly as you can yell and waved......so they came over and we ended up having dinner together tonight...….*

*Our next choice was old favourites…….Mexican and Dynamite...….both spicy, but the Mexican has whole jalapeno slices in so it is lovely and spicy...…..*

*But, we did manage to have a weird and funny row about it.....and in front of Matt and Rob too......lol...….there`s a piece of shrimp attached to each end...….and usually we have one each...….I told Tom he had eaten both....he said he hadn't...…..I was convinced he had done it just to play funny with me......but he was convinced he hadn't......I`m still not sure exactly what happened to the piece of shrimp!!!! *










*But, oh my goodness the sushi is good here...…..we thoroughly enjoyed it...….*

*Matt and Rob I know ordered a bottle of wine......how come I remember what the guys had to drink and not us!!!  I never took a picture of their sushi either!!!! *

*But, we had a lovely evening...….we again, chatted the night away and time just disappeared...…*

*I think it was just after 11 when we left the lounge, oh I remember now, it was, because we heard the gong earlier for last orders...…..where had the night gone! *

*We said our goodnights and headed to our rooms...…..the only thing I did once in the room was put the water turndown service had left for us in the fridge...…..I like cold water...…..I know some folks like it room temperature, one of my friends like everything room temp and hates ice...….I`m the opposite...….*

*I thought I may sit up for a while and watch some tv, but once I was in bed, I zonked out before Tom had even got changed...…..I was shattered and didn't realize it...…*

*Tom said he moved one of the pillows from under me so I wasn't sitting so upright and didn't even flinch...he knew then I was out for the count. *

*He watched some tv and put it off around 12.30 and I still hadn't moved...…..I really needed a good sleep! *


*Tomorrow we hoped for some pool time......Mall and more HHN. *


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Haha I'm good at remembering the alcoholic drinks
> 
> I had today as a sickie but a manager approved one as I think she could see I was pushing through it but in all honesty i really needed it, I do feel much better!
> 
> Hugs from both Rob and I and off course Jackson too xx



I still wouldn't have remembered!!!! 

Aww, glad you had a good day, and all credit to you for working through it......hopefully you`ll be much better now...….it sucks to feel so bad with tooth issues...….

I knocked a filling out tonight...….I was eating one of those drumstick lollies…...you know the kind you`re not supposed to eat unless you`re aged 7 or under!!! Took a back filling out.....going to have to call dentist in morning and see if they have any emergency appointments!! 

More chance of me landing on the moon tomorrow...…...


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’m so glad WDW couldn’t come to terms with JK, don’t think they’d have done it as well as U did.  Especially, since WDW had so many other irons in the fire.
> 
> I can’t get over how empty the parks are often when you visit.  Rarely do i get to see the pavement in front of us.  Hoping coming down a week early next year for fall trip will give some crowd relief.



Ye, can you imagine how they would have ruined what is a fantastic set of characters and stories!!! I`m so glad JK stuck to her guns and went with Uni...….Disney do amazing jobs with what they theme and SW looks mighty impressive......but this was a whole different beast......I think it went to the right company. 

We`ve been lucky often with crowds......some days were much quieter than others...…..only real crowds we had were HHN!!! 

Yep, you`ll probably see a difference next year...…..


----------



## schumigirl

*WEDNESDAY SEPTEMBER 26TH*


*This should be quite a quick day to write up...…..*

*We did sleep well!!!! I don't think I woke up once the whole night...….Tom said he slept well, but not as well as I did...…..Although I still woke up feeling as though I could sleep some more...….and I did try to get back over, but nope.....once I`m awake, that's me...……*

*Quick jump in the shower and downstairs for breakfast...……we just put clothes on over our costumes this morning....saved going back upstairs to get changed again...…..*

*We sat in the same booth we were in last night.....and as we were chatting our friend popped his head round the corner to say hello and joked we seem to have taken that corner over!!! I promised we had moved since last night......lol......although it didn't look like it...….I always love a hug from my favourite guy and we again mentioned we were being spoiled seeing him so often!!! *

*Once we were done we went out to the pool and we did have it to ourselves this morning for a while...….we didn't bring the camera down, to be honest I forgot and didn't plan to go back for it...…..so we got our towels and lounger cover from the lovely Martha and put them on two loungers that were well in the shade...…*

*We went straight in the water.....and it was gorgeous...….it was the perfect temperature for going in......and of course having it to ourselves is fabulous...….*

*We just mooched around for ages on our own and it was glorious...….and of course we watched the sun carefully as we had no sunscreen on...…..we did feel a little vampire like doing this......as the sun pulled over the building and ensconced the pool in streaming sunlight, which is beautiful......we retreated ever further back towards the pool steps....……I think the life guard found it quite funny watching us retreat...…..*

*But, we did have a meet of sorts...…..*

*ckmiles had been in Orchids last night and we had missed each other...….so I had posted we`d be in the pool in the morning.....and she came over to say hello with her friend Jeff.....although we were in the pool we had a lovely chat...….they were heading to the parks so we didn't keep them too long.....but again, it`s always lovely to put a face to a name and we had a nice chat...…..*

*They headed off and we stayed in till the pool was fully covered in sunlight......we did let it hit us for a few minutes......but that was enough...…..I think it was around 10.45 by now, so we had enjoyed a couple of hours in the water...…..and there were now more people in the water too, although it was only 4 or 5 of them. *

*We dried off and went up to our room to get showered and changed...….we went downstairs and one of our favourite guys Samuel from the lounge was at the Concierge desk so we chatted to him and passed a little bit before we set off for lunch...…...we were debating going back to Beth`s Burgers or go to Teak Neighborhood Grill...…..*

*With Samuel`s help we decided on Teak as he mentioned the donut burger. Sold. Teak it was. *

*We walked out of the hotel and it did feel like we were walking on the sun!!!! It was already 97F and not even midday today...…..*

*But, we reminded ourselves not to complain...……..*





​


*Yep, we savoured every single second of the heat...…...even when it was overly oppressive...….and today was one of them...….*

*The car was cool in seconds thankfully and our outside temp was also showing 97F...……*

*Teak is less than a ten minute drive from RP and Universal...….it`s in a residential area so is very local, although they do get a few tourists who know about it...…….*











*During the day, you just seat yourself, at night when it`s busy you do get seated.....and can have a wait although there is the large outdoor seating area too which is large...….but as always we prefer to eat inside...*

*You always get a lovely welcome and our waitress today was Jah and she was a breath of fresh air...…..some of the staff we recognised as they had been there a long time...….and definitely a favourite place of ours.....*

*Tom gets a lemonade and I have a sailor jerry cocktail...…..well, I am on vacation...….notice I didn't challenge to drive today...….lol...….*









*Tom did enjoy his lemonade!!!! *









*It wasn't too busy today, just a few folks in but it did get progressively busier as we sat and had our meal......it`s never been empty anytime we go in. It can get noisy at night especially when they have live music on...….we couldn't hear ourselves think the night we went when they had music......so lunch is a better option for us...…..*










*The menu is a good one..…….I won`t post loads of pics of it as it`s quite substantial, but the link shows you what choices they do have......something for everyone...…..*

*http://teakorlando.com/lunch-dinner/*

*I of course knew I was having the donut burger, medium well......no cheese and add jalapenos......and I had sidewinder potatoes today...…..*

*Tom after much thought went for the Engine oil Burger...….Sautéed peppers & onions, a strong stout glaze, egg, Swiss cheese and potato strings all served on pretzel bun and he went for the garlic mash...….*


















*OMG!!!! My donut burger was excellent...….they didn't give me many jalapenos on top of the burger.....but hen I found some more underneath...….lush!!!! Cooked to perfection...…..and those sidewinder potatoes were so much nicer than fries..….*

*Tom liked his......burger was good, but it didn't thrill him like previous ones he had chosen, although there wasn't much left on the plate!!!! He does love a good over easy egg!!! His mash however wasn't the best.....it was a little lumpy and not as warm as it should be...….but overall we had a delicious meal!!! *

*Jah asked if we were having dessert when we were done......I think she knew the answer before she asked...we were done.......but it was gorgeous. She chatted about her time in Scotland which was lovely to hear, although she had gone to Edinburgh when it was freezing cold!!! Bless her...….*

*We paid up and headed out to the car...…..and we were heading to the Mall at Millenia...…..*

*I think everyone knows we love this Mall...….it`s elegant and has some beautiful stores.....of course The Cheesecake Factory is lovely, and we looked forward to going back there in December as we were positive Kyle would be very keen to have his favourite chocolate cake...….we could guarantee it!!! *

*Boy loves his chocolate cake...….

*



​


















*Our first and main stop today was the Clinique counter in Macy...…..this was reward day and I wanted to pick up a load of items......I had bought a lipstick the other day, but would get another one along with other stuff today...…….it was the same girl who has looked after us last few visits and she knows what I like.....good memory!!! *

*I had a look and picked up the same colour chubby lipstick, my favourite moisturiser, mascara and some other products......so that entitled me to get all the goody bags they were giving out...…..gotta love little bags of goodies!!! I do like Clinique and always use their products and make up...….especially the chubby lipsticks!!!! *


















*We love a good wander round the mall and spend a lot of time going in and out of stores......we did  go into Tiffany and the guy who always looks after us wasn't there today......but someone else did offer to take my jewellery to get it cleaned……...always a nice touch...….and it does come out gleaming...…*

*I again, had a quick look and didn't see anything that jumped out at me to buy.....although we would wait for our usual salesman if I did see something. *

*I don't wear a huge amount of jewellery, I tend to stick to the same pieces as I love them and they have an emotional connection. So, having masses of rings and other items doesn't really tempt me too much. But it is nice to look...…..*










*The Mall is quiet, and very pretty to walk around...…...we went up for a coffee in the food court and sat for around 40 minutes just watching the world go by...….*

*Then we did have a look in Montblanc...…..Tom and Kyle both love nice pens and we had been looking for one as a gift for Kyle......but a bit like watches, I think you have to feel and see whether you like it yourself....so, we decided against buying him one and hope he liked it. We would wait. *










*After a good wander round, we also stopped in at the Tag Heuer store......they know us in there and we tell them when they ask that Kyle still loves his Tag watch he purchased last year and wears it almost every day...and that's what you`re supposed to do…..wear them!!! I was sure Kyle would want a look in December too but he doesn't plan to buy one this year!!! He has more than enough already...……*

*After that we headed off back home...…..*

*We planned a snooze before HHN tonight...……*


----------



## tammy

I love the way you guys vacation...such a good time!  I have to have cold beverages too.  It drives me crazy when I go to my sister's house and she NEVER has cold beverages.


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> I love the way you guys vacation...such a good time!  I have to have cold beverages too.  It drives me crazy when I go to my sister's house and she NEVER has cold beverages.



Thanks tammy.........

Oh me too! Hate lukewarm drinks........cold drinks have to be ice cold and hot tea has to be scalding hot! 

I have one friend who can drink cold tea or coffee after it’s been sitting out for ages........yuk......don’t know how she does it......and she drinks lukewarm sodas!! 

Aren’t people funny..........


----------



## schumigirl

*So, back to the room and we unpacked my haul from Clinique......and as always there are one or two extras in the bag...….she is such a nice girl!!! I don't wear a lot of make up in Orlando but back home I do wear it more or less every day...….so buying over here was a lot more fun than back home. I don't think it`s any cheaper, but just a nicer experience. *

*We do decide to have a snooze....we were tired and actually closed over the drapes and thought we`d have an hour or so...….I was asleep in seconds...….and we slept longer than an hour!!!! *

*Thankfully, or we might still have been sleeping at midnight we hear the sounds of Kyle Facetiming us from my ipad…….I had to think for a minute what it was......but grabbed it and answered the call......we hadn't been expecting to speak to him tonight...….but it was around 9pm his time and he was calling to ask why he had no hot water......oops!!!! *

*Long story short, the boiler had an error message come up......but he`d never dealt with it before.....so despite having a Masters Degree in Chemical Engineering......he didn't want to fiddle with this in case it needed a call to the company to reset it or the plumber. He told Tom what he was planning on doing and Tom said yep, that's correct....so while on Facetime Tom and him sorted the boiler out, which is barely two years old....and he had hot water. It`s in the utility room so quite handy to see and get sorted out. *

*So, we realized we had slept longer than planned......nd were grateful Kyle had called with his little glitch.....we chatted a little but he was heading for a shower as he had been out...….very brief chat tonight. *

*Now we were awake, we freshened up and went down to the lounge once we looked a little civilised…...what is it about an afternoon nap that makes you look worse than before...….*

*But, down to lounge and again, it`s fairly quiet...…..*

*We sit for a couple of hours and we always enjoy our time in there...….but on to HHN...…..*

*Last Wednesday had been very quiet, but tonight we didn't expect the same...….*

*It hadn't got any cooler tonight...….we took the boat as usual and we couldn't help but laugh......there was one boy around 6 or 7 doing an impression of a T rex with the short arms and all.....he was funny.....till he started saying hey look.....I`m a crapasuarus…...really loud!!!! Most were smiling, but one younger boy of around 5 roughly started copying him.....words and all...….now that was funny!!! But, his mother was furious and tried to make the little one stop doing it...….so he got louder...…and louder announcing he too was a crapasaurus……..*








​*It was hilarious!!!! Both sets of parents were almost glaring at each other...….everyone around was a little bemused by it all...…..I was nose snorting now trying not to laugh out loud!!! I am so bad at that....laughing at the most inappropriate times!!! Tom is nudging me telling me not to laugh.....that made me worse!!! Thankfully one woman was worse than me and was bellowing with laughter at the boys and the parental reaction...…...*

*I was never so glad to get off the boat as tonight!!! *

*So, into the park and we decided we would try the Killer Klown zone tonight...…..everyone told us it was fun.....and one of the staff told us one of his friends was in the white coat tonight...….so we would go look....

It did seem busier already. *

















































*OK...…..I kinda got it tonight...….it was a fun zone.....not to be taken seriously at all...….the Klowns were really good at interacting with guests......and we did enjoy it. *

*But, I don't want childish fun......I want scares and to be terrified with folks appearing from nowhere suddenly upon me...…..I want to be looking around waiting for the next SA to pretend to be a psychopath intent on going on a rampage!!! *

*But, for a fun zone....this one won the award!!!


More on the way...……


*


----------



## disneyAndi14

I agree, HP area is so awesome, I love FJ, I still think it is my favorite ride I have ever been on! I am really excited to try the new HP coaster when it is finished.

I am toying with a 5 night trip in March and we would stay 2 nights at USO, I want to stay at RPR for the EP. I wonder if the coaster will be up then? Probably not it is a big project.

I really like Kong as well, you are so right about the amazing Kong at the end!

How funny the tofu salad, yuck! Your sushi looked yummy as did your donut burger, wow!

Love reading your reports sipping coffee on an early Saturday morning!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I agree, HP area is so awesome, I love FJ, I still think it is my favorite ride I have ever been on! I am really excited to try the new HP coaster when it is finished.
> 
> I am toying with a 5 night trip in March and we would stay 2 nights at USO, I want to stay at RPR for the EP. I wonder if the coaster will be up then? Probably not it is a big project.
> 
> I really like Kong as well, you are so right about the amazing Kong at the end!
> 
> How funny the tofu salad, yuck! Your sushi looked yummy as did your donut burger, wow!
> 
> Love reading your reports sipping coffee on an early Saturday morning!



Thanks Caroline.....always glad to read you`re enjoying it...….

I think March would be too early for the new ride....looks to be later than that...…but, from what`s been said about the ride it sounds amazing!!!! 

Oh gosh tofu is just vile!!!! I couldn't even keep it in my yapper for longer than a few seconds!!! Gross......but yes, the sushi and donut burger were phenomenal!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*We turned down and went down to the Vamp85 zone again.....only briefly as we wanted to go do some houses then come back when it was dark...…….*

*It was moderately busy for a Wednesday night but it was quiet for this zone if that makes sense...*

*The first SA we saw we asked him if we could get a picture, we always ask  first and not just stand and hope they`ll stand still...……*

*As I asked the first one he gestured it was a yes...…..*

*While we were posing he leaned over and asked if I was from Glasgow...….lol......well, I`m not, but I grew up  around 60 miles away. So, he wasn't bad with his assessment of my accent......I don't think you ever really lose that base accent...…..the Scottish accent is as varied as anywhere...….but West of Scotland is quite noticeable...….so he was almost spot on!!!*

*I told him so and he said he was good with accents...….I always love when they come out of character for any reason...…….*










*We got a picture with this girl as we had missed her previous nights......but as we took the picture our motor cycle friend shouted out to her from behind Tom to not attack me as I was a good personal friend of his.....he was funny!!!!! Then they had some banter as she thought I`d make a great vampire...….but he was insistent I wasn't to be transformed……….*

*Good fun.*










*We headed round to do Poltergeist which definitely had gotten rid of the cold rain effect at the beginning......this was a mistake as it was quite spectacular when you first entered the house...and it wasn't as good without it...….however, the rest of the house was so good...….except again there was a few pieces missing from the house that did make a difference to the overall effects.*

*This was a 45 minute regular wait, we were on in 5 minutes.*

*Scary Tales was next for us...….this was showing a 25 minute wait and we walked straight on....the line looked longer than 25 minutes...…..again, a really good house that had some spectacular displays and some terrific SA in situ for this one.......if you missed the witch in this house.....what a shame.....she was amazing!!!*

*ST was a poor one tonight...….showing 45 minutes, we got through the door at just under 5 minutes......there was again, some key scenes that weren't working correctly and a couple of SA missing.....but still a good house and the folks around us tonight were a lot of fun.*

*Now we were heading over to Halloween...…..there seemed to be a bit of a commotion at the entrance where you join both lines...….when we got closer some folks were arguing they should be in the EP line....but their ticket showed that not to be the case. But they were refusing to move from the entrance,...….however they soon did move and we all got in...…..I have no clue whether they had purchased the wrong ticket, or were trying to pull a fast one...…...as if TM haven't seen it all before...…*

*Halloween was showing a 35 minute wait, and we never even stopped except to get our ticket scanned again......I think we were so lucky as we go fairly early in the evening......I don't think we had seen midnight at this event for a long time!! And no real desire to do so either...…..we like our way of getting up early and making the most of the day....so a few nights not being too late were perfect for us.*

*This was the best experience we had in this house...…..as we were about to go in a lady called Brab or Barb shouted Hi Schumigirl…...I had no clue who she was...….but she knew me...….we went around the house together and she was a hoot!!! We never really got the chance to ask anything about her, even when we left the house. *

*I think I got every scare going again......and one twice!!!! I have no idea how this Michael got me twice.....but he did...….and I couldn't stop laughing...….then screaming again as the next Michael was upon me before I could blink...….it was like they were tag teaming me...……and that head tilt......freaks me out so bad!!!!*





​


*But, I came out the house laughing like a drain...….and Barb or Brab said she had loved doing the house with us...…..and off she went!!!! I have no clue if she is from the Dis but I assume she must read here as I don't use this name on any other board I go on...….the Brit site similar to the Dis, I stopped posting on years ago...….so, I hope she reads this and posts who she is...……..*

*Now we went back to Vamp85...…….*

*It was dark and the music was electric tonight...…..everyone was dancing and having the best time.....well, mostly everyone...…..*










*We stood singing along and danced till they finished their routine, then we decided tonight we would go on The Mummy.....and we were glad we did.....there was hardly anyone around and we got straight on......such a fun ride!!!! And tonight we only did it once as we really wanted to be outside...……*

*As we went out and walked a little we thought we saw our favourite biker again, but it was his counterpart, the guy we knew must have had his turn earlier, he`d be back out though...................and of course we had to get a picture anyway.....*









*
Meeting Prince is always fun. He is so cool and the SA tonight we hadn't seen before...….but he was still decent.....just slightly not as good the other SA playing him...….*


































*We thought we`d head round to the back of the park and stop in and do a little Potter before that......it was a little quieter round here, but not by much.*











*We wanted to have a cocktail at Chez Alcatraz, but the line was so long, we really didn't want to stand and wait that long.....so we bought some water instead from the store in Richter Burger...….it was probably better for us tonight anyway.......but, Chez Alcatraz is a kind of hidden gem.....not many people talk about it, but it is a friendly little place with some nice cocktails along with beers and liquor and some cool snacks!!*

















*
Lombards always looks so pretty, even more so at night...….we`ve had mixed experiences with food in there but the restaurant itself is very pretty...….we may give it another try sometime...….*

*And The San Francisco Bakery is lovely!!! They have some extra special cakes and cheesecakes in there......very decadent!!!*


















*Looking into DA it seems busier again than a normal HHN...…..but, still fairly quiet and it`s a lovely place to cool down a little and have a look at some things that may be too busy during the day...…*



























*The image of Gilderoy Lockhart in the window of Flourish and Blotts particularly encapsulates his very essence...….he is the ultimate narcissist, but I think deep down knows he is seriously flawed, and not a very good wizard,  but, he is a fabulous character and I`d have loved to have seen him back again.....and I`m not really a fan of Kenneth Branagh.....*










*The lighting at night is very atmospheric when it`s as low as tonight...…..I adore walking around here day or night, but night time is my favourite I believe...…….*









*
We have a wander into have a look at the wands for sale...….we had tried to look a few times this trip, but the store has always been mobbed......not much fun then......but tonight it was practically empty...…*



















*As someone who writes a lot.....I loved this desk!!! The desk in our office at home is not an ultra modern one, it`s a light oak desk of traditional but modern style...….if that makes sense......but I love the idea of having something from the Victorian or Georgian period as a writing desk and have a room designed to go with it......I can`t see that happening though!!!!  Tom keeps reminding me I`m not Charles Dickens!!!*


















*The store is filled with treats and delights to astound as you choose your way through the many wands on offer...….if you don't do the show and get chosen, which is most people then you can still purchase a wand and one of the lovely residents of DA will be happy to help you...…..*









*And even local residents will ask to borrow your muggle camera to take your picture in the store...….*​








*more to come...…….*


----------



## angryduck71

Caught up today while Davy was watching Laverne & Shirley reruns. Then we ordered dinner... his favorite: plain steamed tofu and vegetables. I laughed out loud when I got to your tofu encounter as Davy was chomping on his icky meal.  

Still loving your report!


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> Oh goodness I hope we can meet up next year.....that would be awesome!!! Both coasts for HHN...….now that is a trip and a half in the making!!! Will look forward to reading about that one!!!



Yes definitely! We'll be there either the first or second weekend I think. It's a pretty ambitious undertaking, but I'm hoping it works out!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Caught up today while Davy was watching Laverne & Shirley reruns. Then we ordered dinner... his favorite: plain steamed tofu and vegetables. I laughed out loud when I got to your tofu encounter as Davy was chomping on his icky meal.
> 
> Still loving your report!



lol...….Davy needs to come visit and stay with us for a week!!!! I`d persuade him that tofu is Satan`s creation......lol......although I like his taste in comedies!!! 

It`s like chewing on a sponge!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> Yes definitely! We'll be there either the first or second weekend I think. It's a pretty ambitious undertaking, but I'm hoping it works out!



Absolutely!!! 

I`m sure you`ll manage it.....you`re both young with lots of energy......it`ll be a breeze!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*On a HHN this area although busier than usual, is a fabulous break from the crowds in the park...…last year there was hardly anyone in this area on HHN but I think news had spread how quiet it was and more people had decided to take advntage...….*










*You do get a better feeling of space at times like this, and we also enjoyed the fact Gringotts was open and although we had no camera as it was in my bag in the locker, we took our time and wandered at leisure through the line and admired everything, including how realistic those goblins are!!! This is one of the rides we would always recommend to go through the full line at least once and enjoy the sights.....it is impressive. *

*The ride was a total walk on....there was another 5 people on the vehicle with us and we did enjoy it as always.....we did wish they had made the drop a bit bigger......but it was still better than no drop. *

















*Seeing it at night is always a joy...….I love the traditional old style they have designed everything including the lamps.....I just loved everything about this area...….it`s somewhere you can easily lose track of time and get lost in the atmosphere....*










T*he Fountain of Fair Fortune is a lovely little place to get Butterbeer if you like it and you can get Ale`s and other drinks too....it never seems to be too busy either whenever we have gone in. *


























*And of course the dragon at night is amazing to see......I honestly can`t remember if it breathed fire tonight, but we didn't hang around to see if it did or not...….*









*Back in a bit...…..


*


----------



## schumigirl

*
After stopping into the Fountain of Fair Fortune we step very briefly into our favourite part of Diagon Alley......Knockturn Alley...…..*

*I have bored on about how much I love this area and why many times...….but it is just the most amazing place for wandering around and taking in the theming of the place.....there are a couple of spells to perform here too and kids love it!!! The skeleton one is so much fun to watch!!!! *


















*Tonight we are just here to purchase an item for a friend who asked us to get it for them......no problem at all......we had it delivered to our room to save us carrying it around all night...…This service is fantastic.....as long as you are not checking out the following day, you can have your purchases sent to your room. If you are not onsite of course you can have the purchases sent to the front of the park for pick up when you leave.....*

*Borgin and Burkes is a must visit store...….*

























*More in next post...…….Dis keeps loading and reloading...…..*


----------



## schumigirl

*We head back into Diagon Alley after we have arranged delivery of the purchases. Of course I couldn't resist buying something for us too since we were having to buy something anyway...…..and I wonder why I get the reputation as a shopper!!! *









*It seems an awful lot quieter now than half an hour ago...…..*









*
We pop over to the Hopping Pot where we share a fizzy Orange and a lemonade...….the drinks here are very nice and on a hot night like tonight they are most welcome. *

*It does still feel cooler in this area although there is no roof, it is like a little escape from the heat...….and we sit at a table with a couple who are first timers at HHN......it is lovely hearing their impressions as first timers and they are loving it.......but they are shocked by the amount of toddlers and children they have seen.....they were under the impression it was an adults only event.....they had left their kids for a child free night.....yep....so much for that idea!! *

*But they were lovely and had been totally converted to Universal from Disney!!! Again, lovely to hear....and they were so lovely to chat to. *

*We always find people like to chat......we have met so many people over the years by just smiling or being smiled at and then conversation ensues...….I`d hate to be that person who doesn't like to chat to people for one reason or another....….*

*We both finish our drinks and set off in opposite directions...we stay a little longer and enjoy the relative tranquility of this area before heading back out...….although to be fair, it`s not mobbed. It`s busier than last Wednesday night, but not as busy as the weekends...…..*


















































*Back out into the heat of the night we wander slowly around to the exit...….we are done for the night, but we will wander through a couple of scare zones before we left...……*









*Vamp85 was relatively muted tonight when we walked back through...….I think we must just have missed the dancers on stage...….but we didn't hang around long tonight...…..*










*This is a nice quiet street to pass a few quiet moments......and one thing I love about the Universal parks, is there are plenty of benches and seating around...….so if you did feel like a little break, there were plenty of choices......even in Diagon and Knockturn Alleys. *










*I loved this view...….RRR looks resplendent at night lit up this way...…..and we were tempted to go and have another ride.....but, there are two times I can`t ride it....one is when I`m too full......and the other is when I`m starving...…..and tonight I was starving...….so no RRR.....although I do love it at night.....seeing everything albeit briefly from the top is spectacular!!!  What a ride!!!*

















*The Monsters café does look good for pictures...….shame the same can`t be said for the food!! *










*We do wander through the Harvest zone...….and although generally poor for themes, it is a lot of fun tonight, and I do actually get a real scare for the first time...…..I had no clue the guy was behind me and he hissed in my ear...…..yep, I jumped about 3 feet in the air!!! *

















*
This guy was good...….Tom told me there was no one behind me...….yeah right...…..but I think everyone knows I love being scared and terrorised!!! *









*I loved this picture of the moon below...…...spooky enough for a HHN...……*










*You can really see here there isn't exactly a line to get in the parks this late......not that it was late, it was maybe around 10.15pm?? *










*Citywalk is exceptionally quiet tonight...…..and for a HHN it is amazingly quiet at this point...…*










*We were going to Margaritaville for food......by now I was almost passing out with hunger.....despite it being late we did like the idea of lava shrimp or similar...….and of course my favourite blackberry margarita...…*

*We went to the open area to go in and sit in the bar for food......but, the best laid plans...….they were closed for a private event...….it was the Boston Beer group who were staying at our hotel!!! *

*So, we very quickly decided to go to Jake`s......as the BB guys were all in M`ville…...Jake`s wouldn't be heaving!!!! It can get busy with convention people occasionally so there`s always a silver lining...….*










*When you are hungry every step feels like forever and we were both starving right now. *

*We walk into Jake`s and have our pick of tables...….it`s not busy at all......some nights it can get busy when they have live music on..….but tonight, was perfect. *

*I take a quick look outside and get a picture of the waterfall under the bridge as you come in, although you can`t really see the water in this light...…..it is so pretty though...…*










*
The pathway leads all the way round to the pool, although this isn't the main entrance to Jake`s …...the hostess is over at the main entrance. *










*Our order is easy tonight, Tom orders a Boston Beer and I chose a Royal Pacific Sunset......both were very welcome......and we order what is one of the nicest things on the menu......Crawfish Chowder.....it honestly is delicious...…..*

*We hadn't tried it till very recently......one of the concierge had told us to try it and we wouldn't be disappointed......we hadn't been. It is sublime...…..I don't usually have soup when out, it`s usually too filling before dinner......but tonight.....this was dinner...……*









*OMG!!! This is so good...….We finish it pretty quickly and feel we are still a little hungry...…..when Kiki comes back, she asks if we are ready for dessert......we look at each other and smile, ask Kiki if it would be terrible if we got another bowl of the chowder each......she smiles and says no problem.....it is a popular dish!!! *

*Our second bowls arrive and they are overflowing...….this looked good!!!! *

*We thought we might struggle to finish these, but we managed them...…..and then sat back full...….*

*We asked for the check and Kiki informed us the second bowls were complimentary on the house...….how lovely of her!!!! She said we looked as if we had really enjoyed it......oh we had! *

*We thanked her profusely and tipped appropriately...…..we were actually glad M`ville had been closed. Service here is always excellent....staff are lovely and always so friendly. It really is one of our favourite places to eat. *

*It was quite late now and we thought of going for a walk round the grounds a little, but to be honest we were so tired...….we headed up to our room and crashed out almost as soon as we got in......forced ourselves to shower though, then I think we were sleeping in less than 10 minutes. No TV tonight for either of us...…...*


*Tomorrow we were planning to drive somewhere...…….*


----------



## buteraa

Have you and Tom ever been to San Antonio or Charleston?  Just reading your trip reports, those are two additional areas you might want to explore and they are both in the SE so not too far from Orlando.  Both have really nice areas for exploration, food and drink.


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> Absolutely!!!
> 
> I`m sure you`ll manage it.....you`re both young with lots of energy......it`ll be a breeze!!!!



 I'm not worried about the energy part although it will be a lot of walking, more the logistics of planning a trip to both coasts within the same week, hoping the weather and everything cooperates and we have no major storms around that time. I'm still not sure of the exact dates or which place we'll go first or how we'll fit in all the LA stuff we want to do, so I have plenty to figure out before then!


----------



## schumigirl

buteraa said:


> Have you and Tom ever been to San Antonio or Charleston?  Just reading your trip reports, those are two additional areas you might want to explore and they are both in the SE so not too far from Orlando.  Both have really nice areas for exploration, food and drink.



Nope never thought about them...….will have a Google and have a look...…

Always love to hear about places we may like to visit...….


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> I'm not worried about the energy part although it will be a lot of walking, more the logistics of planning a trip to both coasts within the same week, hoping the weather and everything cooperates and we have no major storms around that time. I'm still not sure of the exact dates or which place we'll go first or how we'll fit in all the LA stuff we want to do, so I have plenty to figure out before then!




I know what you mean......we just considered doing Vegas at the beginning of next years trip.....but, we decided the 8 hour time difference was just too much to consider a 3 or 4 day stay......logistics were the issue.....

Yep, weather too......plays a huge part...….


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY SEPTEMBER 27TH...………..*


*The days were really passing quickly now...….it always amazes us how fast the time does go when looking back....but at the time, it feels like forever.....we have a long enough stay we never feel rushed, but at the same time 19 nights goes past quicker than you`d think. *

*This morning we were up early......well, our usual time, but we didn't laze around and quickly got showered and dressed and went downstairs for breakfast in record time. *

*Today we were driving to Dunedin. Just past Clearwater so around 2 hours drive time...….although it was absolutely too hot for the beach, we did love this little town a lot...….and we love driving here so win win today. *

*Breakfast was quick and we enjoyed our usual fayre of croissants for Tom and toast for me, and after our usual conversations we then went back upstairs for some sunscreen and then out to the car...….wow was it hot again today.....the sun was beautiful and we were loving every second of this heat and continuous sunshine...….we were being spoiled this trip with heat, but we did love it. *

*The drive isn't the most exciting drive and for a long time you don't really pass much...….once you hit outside of Tampa it does start to get prettier...….*

*The new Hard Rock Hotel is being constructed here......looks so much better than the one that it`s replacing, and will be a massive concern once it`s finally up and running. The one in South Florida looks totally spectacular......it`s going to be guitar shaped and the facilities will outshine anything they already have!! Might be a Hard Rock I`d consider staying in finally...…….I just have no love for the brand......except to go to The Palm*......*that was fabulous...….*









*Tampa is another place we keep saying we must go and visit it properly.....friends have spoke of the shopping and how beautiful it is.....maybe at some point we will...…..it does look a very pretty city. To go for the day is ideal as it`s not too far away...….*










*Once you are through Tampa you hit the causeways and these are so gorgeous...….although I`m not overly fond of water as most of you know, this is stunning to drive through...…..and hasn't changed in years...…..*

















*And of course my thoughts swerve to the thought of driving through this in a storm!!! Wouldn't fancy that much...…..the water is so high on a regular day like today......so maybe not as pretty during a hurricane. *

*All the way along are cars with families just enjoying the water and their surroundings...….people with fishing rods and those very fit people with bikes!!! In this heat!!! But, everyone looks so darn healthy...….*









*We come in through the back end of Dunedin...….the satnav is invaluable and avoids Clearwater.....the first time we visited in 07 we found Dunedin totally by accident. We missed Clearwater  *

*We did have a satnav......but it was rubbish......so, I blame the satnav ......how you can miss a place the size of Clearwater I have no idea...…...but we found Dunedin, had lunch and a lovely local man gave us excellent directions to get back........but, we loved this little place and in 2008 almost bought a property here......but, we ended up deciding we preferred hotel living to having our own property...…...even today though I still check on that house every time we visit...……it`s beautiful and even more so now......but, no regrets...…*

*But, by coincidence the satnav misses what we know is the turning into the town and with traffic and the road layout we have to keep going a little......but eventually we work our way back and find where we should be...……*

*We find the main car park that we used last time when we made the mistake of visiting on St Patricks day...….that was a busy and hectic day. But, the car park is ideal...…and it`s empty more or less, so the town shouldn't be busy. *

















*It is the most peaceful and tranquil little place...….there`s almost no one around, but behind the doors and windows of all the bars and restaurants, folks are getting ready to open for the day...…and there are so many of them!! *

















*There really is a host of food options here...….everything you could want, they have...….*









*And a good sense of humour too...…...*









*This apartment building hosts the most beautiful ice cream parlour…...we hadn't had any for a while but we did remember it well from many years ago......it looked identical.....and of course had the most beautiful surroundings...…...*









*We were heading down to the pier area of Dunedin and stopped for a picture beside the little water feature we had first taken a picture of back in 2007...…..it was right beside the place we had lunch.....and it had changed dramatically over the years...…..the first time we went it was a very traditional place, when we last visited last year it had changed to a very modern seafood place.....I think I preferred it the more traditional way. *









*More on the way...……*


----------



## schumigirl

*I like on the Dis you can post 35 pictures in one post......and usually I do use the full capacity........I don't like doing lots of small posts as you don't get the same flow with a trip report...…. but today I`m actually doing four things at the one time...…..so I`m being distracted......just a little, I have my friends dog here with me who is very loving and just wants attention.....Golden Labrador.....and also the Dis went down yesterday just as I was about to post!! So, we`ll see how it goes today...……*

*One of my friends has just emailed she liked the latest post.....I honestly don't know how she gets any work done as she`s always online when she`s supposed to be working!!!! Good job she`s the boss I suppose!! *

*Anyway...……*


*The pier is beautiful at Dunedin...……it is only 3 miles or so from Clearwater itself, but has a very different feel to it......Clearwater although beautiful, feels very touristy, whereas Dunedin was the polar opposite......*

*It really is stunning and one of the prettiest places to be in...…..the boats in the harbour aren't huge, but they are quite impressive.....and folks like to chat as you admire their boats...…..*


































*We were both standing on the side here and all of a sudden we saw a beautiful dolphin just peep it`s nose out of the water...…..it was stunning to see this lovely creature in it`s natural habitat...….it swam all around for a few minutes and then went deeper out the way......we didn't manage to capture it all, but we did try. We then saw a few others around the pier and one of the boat owners began talking to us about them and how they needed to be in the wild..….we said we wouldn't never go see them in captivity and like him would only see them in the sea......he said he was heartened to hear that.....and then began talking to us about what conservation items were in place to protect them and general keeping animals in their natural habitat was so important. *

*They were an interesting couple to talk to as they went about doing little jobs on their boat...….*

*But, by now our little vision had disappeared into the depths of the dark water. *










*There were about 8 dolphins out there at sea roughly that we had seen......but we missed them all for pictures......but they weren't jumping out of the water like you would see on Little Toot or the Sea Screamer...….but still cute to see them swimming around where they should be...……*









*
The building here is one we considered for lunch today.....but we had decided on another place that we had passed and remembered someone told us how fresh everything was in there......we had no idea how fresh!!! *










*This was bliss. Genuine bliss...….we sat and enjoyed the sunshine, although we could have done with a little shade as I was on a slow boil right now...…..the material of this dress was not totally conducive to extreme heat...….but, we were still making the most of the sun, the heat and the views which were stunning. *


















*We managed a selfie!!! Although generally I hate selfies, but it had become a bit of a joke now that we took the occasional one or two...….one of my friends daughters has a selfie, sorry narcissist stick as it`s better known, and is always pouting into it constantly...….with that puffed up blowfish look with her lips!!!!! But, she`s 19....she has an excuse...…..and she is very beautiful! *










*We were walking back up when a lady approached us and asked if we were waiting for the ferry......we said no, so she asked if we knew the times...…..I said there was a board half way up with times and prices on. They had started running a little boat to take you to where a lot of restaurants were in Clearwater......it was ideal if you were just going for dinner from Dunedin. I think if we stayed here overnight we would utilise it as saves driving...….I of course would check if they had adequate life vests...….and a fun Captain like this guy...…..*





​

*She had missed the board with all the info on it, and thanked us for helping her...…*

*This place did look nice...….but our lunch place was quite close...…*


















*We desperately needed some shade now as I was now in danger of spontaneously combusting...….my face was redder than a traffic light and with my hat on my head felt like it was touching the sun!!!! *

*Time for lunch...……….*


----------



## schumigirl

*As we walked back up the marina, I was genuinely melting......we had been stood in the direct sun for over an hour......which for our pasty almost translucent skin wasn't ideal....thank goodness for sun screen! So, I was ultra keen to head inside somewhere and get a cold drink......*

*We saw this boat pull in beside where we were having lunch......and were thrilled to see a fresh catch being delivered......you couldn't get much fresher than this! The guys were keen to engage and show us their haul, which looked vast and varied and asked where we were eating lunch...….I told him the Olde Bay Cafe for sure.....and I was partial to shrimp.....he said we were in for a treat!!! I believed him...….*









*
The Olde Bay Café we had seen every time we had visited......and we were always tempted to give it a try......a few locals had recommended it, and also a TM friend said she enjoyed it when her and her husband visited......that was good enough for me...…..*

*My only concern was there seemed to be a lot of tables outside but if they didn't have indoor eating we`d be back to the hotel at the end of the marina...….*











*They did indeed have a few seats inside...….a couple by the bar and a few by the window overlooking the boat that was still unloading their fresh haul of assorted seafood...….so we sat by the window and observed the unloading...….and the place had a beautiful aroma....not fishy thankfully, just fresh...….*

*There seemed to be one woman running the whole place...and she was incredibly efficient......she brought us a menu and asked what we`d like to drink...….*

*I asked for a water and pepsi…….and Tom got the same...….she looked at me for a second and said......do you like red or white...….I laughed and said both if you`re talking about wine...…..she then disappeared...…*


















*She came back with a glass of red sangria...…..lovely!!!! I then saw they did red or white sangria and I must admit, I did like this one...….I must look like a sangria drinker …...all those miserable folks who disapprove of drinking can look away now.....you know who you are!!!!! I`m actually amazed you read this trip report at all...…… But apparently you do!!! *

*Anyway...……*

*And boy did I look sweltered in both pics below!!!! Hats, although perfect for avoiding direct sunlight on your head, do not enhance your hair in any way shape or form......but I could live with that...…..*










*The sangria was lovely......very refreshing and not too strong for such a hot day...…..but we devoured our water and the lady topped us up frequently...…..*

*We did notice the lack of straws as the boat man had told us...….she did tell us when we ordered we wouldn't be getting a straw......ok by us. It did make me think though, I do like a straw when having soft drinks and cocktails, and never really gave them a thought before.....I hate paper straws though so would rather do without than use them. *

*And here we are again being a little narcissist. *










*The menu was simple and lovely...…..we were struggling to choose...…..she told us the shrimp would be a little longer as it had just come in...….that was me sorted.....I was having a shrimp cocktail.....Tom chose the sea scallops and we would have these as little appetisers……...Tom always worries about me with fish, so in case I didn't like what I had ordered as a sandwich he chose a smoked turkey cheese and bacon sandwich......he is such a worrier...….but I had gone with something rather unusual for me......it had frugal in the title .....so it was the frugal fish sandwich I would go for......I assumed it was whatever they had the most of that day, but it was Tilapia...…..Tom had pointed it out to me on the menu.....I hadn't noticed.....think I was worried about the word frugal describing my food!!! *

*They have a sign up saying they don't deep fry anything.....everything is seared on a cast iron skillet and finished in the oven if needed.....I liked that. *

*We sat and enjoyed our drinks.....I had three now......water, pepsi and sangria...…..and looking out over the water was divine...….we didn't see anymore dolphins today sadly......but we were glad we had see the ones we did. *

*About twenty minutes later our little apps arrived...…..when I say little.....the shrimps were anything but little...…*










*Tom`s sea scallops were smaller, but so tasty......I think it was a mustard sauce over the top of them.....and oh so perfectly cooked!!! *










*They were both gorgeous…….shrimp were unlike any I had tasted before......fresh, sweet and so plump!!! And the scallops were the same......we honestly could have eaten the same again...….

We did share......a little!!!*

*Then our sandwiches arrived...….*


















*Mine was a winner. It was moist, juicy and not too strong a fish and plenty of it in the wrap.....and even the potato chips were nice!!! *

*Tom`s was just alright.......thing is this was predominantly a seafood place, so they focused on that more than turkey I presume......it was just a typical store bought slice......but together with the various relishes and dips they had for us, it was a delicious lunch and we absolutely loved every mouthful!!!! *

*Apart from pickles......not a big fan. But, Tom loves them. *

*We paid our check and thanked her for the sangria...…..what a nice gesture...…..and left a good tip of course......we headed back out into the heat of the day and wandered over the road to the park that is on the other side...….*

*We were glad of the shade under the many trees that were dotted around...…..and it was beautiful….we had a little wander but, the heat was absolutely swarming us right now...….so we headed back to the path that would leave us through the town to the car park...…..*










*This was the first place we had lunch here back in 07 and we had eaten there last march when we visited. We for some reason called it Sea Sea Raycers…….called it that for years.....it`s actually Sea Sea Riders....but, it was a nice place for food. *










*Wandering back through the town we stop for a few photo ops and marvel at how much we liked this little place...….probably couldn't spend more than 2 days here if we did do an overnight stay, but for a short visit it was perfect. *









*I loved this little scene. *
















*We stopped in at a little store that sold all sorts of things......very beautiful things....and the lady who worked there was keen to talk......very keen. Now we like to talk, but we also wanted back to Orlando before the rain that was on it`s way tonight hit...…..*

*I purchased a tea towel that had a wine theme......and funnily enough I haven't seen it since we got home.....I have no clue where it is..….*

*Then we finally got out of the store and headed the few steps back to the car park and our ridiculously hot car...*

*Outside temp was 103F. 103. *

*Time to switch the engine on quickly and we headed out of town. *

*Our satnav has a mind of it`s own here. We had gotten lost last time going home....and every time actually.....I don't think we had came home the same route twice!!! *

*But today we avoided the error of the last time and got on the right route...…..*

*Soon we were passing the beautiful waterways again...…..*










*I loved this view...…..although I was still a bit bemused they had incorporated a cycle path on the other side of the road...…...that would be energetic. But, such a beautiful view...….we loved this journey. *










*Tonight we planned to go back to HHN...….but.....best laid plans...….*


----------



## keishashadow

*“all those miserable folks whodisapprove of drinking can look away now.....you know who you are!!!!! I`m actually amazed you read this trip report at all...…… But apparently you do!!! “*
*


Cheers, I am dying lol.  

I’m with you on wanting to respect the wildlife & environment but some drinks (frozen especially) just beg for a straw.  I was recently informed the PC thing to do these days is carry your own metal, reusable straw.  At first I thought the person was pulling my leg.

Funny how often the best food appears on disposable plates

You do look as though you both were close to melting.  Heat seemed far more brutal this year in MCO, lucky you didn’t get heat exhaustion or worse.
*


----------



## macraven

_Your pictures are always so nice 

Makes me feel I am looking over your shoulder on that trip_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> *“all those miserable folks whodisapprove of drinking can look away now.....you know who you are!!!!! I`m actually amazed you read this trip report at all...…… But apparently you do!!! “
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, I am dying lol.
> 
> I’m with you on wanting to respect the wildlife & environment but some drinks (frozen especially) just beg for a straw.  I was recently informed the PC thing to do these days is carry your own metal, reusable straw.  At first I thought the person was pulling my leg.
> 
> Funny how often the best food appears on disposable plates
> 
> You do look as though you both were close to melting.  Heat seemed far more brutal this year in MCO, lucky you didn’t get heat exhaustion or worse.*




Yes, it’s amazing.......I never knew I was worth so much of someone’s time who genuinely doesn’t like me......but seems I’m worth discussing and making comments about.......who knew!!!!

My thoughts about folks like that are miniscule............and really........






That’s about it really janet, not much else to say about folks like that, glad I can annoy............ You’ve gotta laugh........

Yes, I still use straws........not travelling around with a metal straw!!! If it’s pc.....I’m usually against it......

Yes, plastic plates I dont usually like, but his scallops were delicious! An yes, the heat was immense! We have never felt anything like it.........even in July and August it never felt as hot as it was in September.....

But........it was glorious........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Your pictures are always so nice
> 
> Makes me feel I am looking over your shoulder on that trip_



Thanks mac.......

Glad you like the pictures......


----------



## schumigirl

Really meant to be further on that this by now......

Can’t believe I started it beginning of September..........should have been well finished by now!

Even a 19 night trip report Shouldn’t take this long.......How much waffling can one person do to drag a trip report out longer!

Been out for the day shopping and lunch......and just home.........


----------



## pattyw

Dunedin looks so quaint!! 

Those scallops look amazing!!

No hurry on finishing the TR! Make good things last!!


----------



## tammy

Why can't people mind their own business??  Anyway...lunch looked wonderful, I'm hungry now.  Such a cute little town.  I love anything by the water.  You guys are becoming masters at the selfie game!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Dunedin looks so quaint!!
> 
> Those scallops look amazing!!
> 
> No hurry on finishing the TR! Make good things last!!



Dunedin is beautiful, I think you`d enjoy a visit to see it......very traditional and has a beautiful feel when you`re there. Oh the scallops were among some of the nicest we have tried...….

Yep, need to get it done. Two months is long enough to do 19 nights!!! Plus we leave in 3 weeks for 10 nights so need to get it finished well before then...….


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> Why can't people mind their own business??  Anyway...lunch looked wonderful, I'm hungry now.  Such a cute little town.  I love anything by the water.  You guys are becoming masters at the selfie game!  Thanks for sharing.



I know right!!! Funny thing is it seems to be folks who don't like Universal......lol...……

Yes, lunch was wonderful…...it doesn't look much of a place from the outside, but some of the best places we`ve been to have looked a little rough on the exterior...….but we were so pleased we went in.

lol......selfies are something to be mastered......not sure we quite did that....not enough practice!!! 

I`m so glad you`re enjoying it tammy.....glad to have you along...…..


----------



## schumigirl

*This should be a quick entry...……*


*So, we got back to the hotel and it was around 3pm I think...….and the sky did look a little dark. But, we still planned to do HHN....as long as it wasn't pouring down, we`d still consider going. *

*We jumped in a much needed shower and enjoyed how cold the room was today......today we felt the humidity build as the day went on.…...you could almost cut through it as it felt so thick....*

*Once we showered we headed down to the Club Lounge and enjoyed a really good time......it was a really good team on tonight again. We felt as though we had the place to ourselves tonight which was lovely as we could chat away to our hearts content to the lovely staff that were on. *

*The food in the lounge looked lovely, but, we didn't touch any as we planned to eat later....somewhere.....we hadn't decided yet.....but after we were done with HHN we would find somewhere...….there was certainly plenty of choice of places to eat around the hotels and Citywalk. *

*As we sat we could see through the windows in Islands...….it was raining......and getting heavier.....then even heavier...…..*

*We watched with gloom and no way were we trawling out in that weather...….*

*It was after seven now and everyone was gone from the lounge guest wise.....so we were in no rush to leave......at that one of the chefs came though and we thought he was another chef......they do look alike.....somewhat...….but this was Chef Ron who was now in The Islands......and  a lovely man. It was nice to chat to him finally...…*

*Now we had a quandry…..a real quandry…...where to eat. *

*We had eaten in Jake`s a few times, although Tom would have been eager to go again as he adores the crawfish chowder...…..and we had already enjoyed sushi...….but of course we could eat that again anytime......Orchids sushi really is a cut above most of the other places we had tried in Orlando.....portions are excellent and the quality is second to none......we really couldn't see past it if we wanted sushi. *

*We had tried Cowfish for sushi once or twice, but although it was nice, it didn't touch this. Cowfish excelled in burgers......most people would struggle to find something wrong with them!!! *

*So, I suggested we just eat in The Islands...…...it didn't look too busy and you couldn't get much closer as we were looking at the tables from here...…..so, Islands it was. *

*We went out to the hostess and asked if we could have a table with Casey looking after us...….he had been so lovely last year and we saw he was working tonight......no problem. *

*It was a shame the wok experience wasn't on......we really enjoyed that when we had done it before.....but, it wasn't on so it was the regular menu which we did enjoy anyway...…….*

*We got a nice table and perused our menu`s...….Casey remembered us as soon as he came up.....which is always lovely...…..we were looking at drinks and decided against wine, so we both ordered a rum, ginger beer and lime each......I asked for extra lime wedges as we do like a lot of lime squeezed in...….and boy did we get extra lime!!! About 4 wedges each...….nice!!! *


















*We felt tonight we`d like an appetizer...….some places we don't bother, but I loved the Korean Hot Wings......so that's what I opted for...….it came with a watermelon side which I usually don't like...…and a sweet and spicy sauce. *

*Tom went for the Krab Rangoon, which came with cream cheese and a sweet chilli sauce...….*


















*They were both lovely......really lovely. Tom`s was lighter than it looked, I thought it looked heavy when it arrived, but it wasn't at all......and very tasty...….*

*My wings were delicious.....and messy!!! You just can`t eat wings ladylike at all...…...but I didn't care....they were delicious. And the watermelon, Casey told me to try it.....and now I can`t remember what it was, but it was steeped in something to give it a different flavour…...and it was beautiful. *

*There is a good gap between apps and entrees which we like a lot...….it was nice just sitting and watching the weather outside....although I think it was easing off slightly, which we were happy about as HHN is so much better when it`s dry...…..it was awful to think of folks getting soaked as well as SA......we knew of a few people who were going tonight as their one and only night. So, although we weren't going to bother going now, we were glad it was clearing a bit. *

*I had chosen General Tso Chicken, no onions headache and extra spicy...…..I forgot to ask for noodles as I don't really like rice, but it was alright...…..and Tom had ordered the beef stir fry.....again with rice as he forgot to ask for noodles too. *


















*Lovely. But, still not spicy enough for me.....but there was a little tingle with this one tonight......if they doubled that heat, it would be so much better...…..but very tasty and the peppers were nice. *

*Tom`s looks a little dry, but once he gave it a stir there was a lot of sauce underneath......the beef was very tender I have to say. *

*We decided to have a cocktail while we waited to decide if we wanted dessert or not...…..so I got a Royal Pacific Sunset and I think Tom got another rum...…...I did like this cocktail...…..*










*And we did decide to go with dessert...…..I didn't want anything on the menu so I requested coconut ice cream which was on one of the desserts as a side, so I knew it wasn't anything awkward to ask for. Tom opted for what was supposed to be a dark chocolate dessert...…*


















*I had gone to the bathroom, so when I came back mine had melted a little...….Casey noticed and asked if I wanted another when I came back, told him it was fine like that.....and it was......this ice cream is sweet and has a very decadent taste...…..I loved it. *

*Tom`s was nice.....but not a dark chocolate anything...…..*

*We were glad now we had come here tonight......it was a lovely meal and as always service was excellent, and food was lovely. *

*We paid our check and thought it wasn't too late...….we should maybe go do something...….truth was I was shattered...….all of a sudden I felt as though I could fall asleep on the floor...…..burning the candle at both ends was a younger persons game...…..*

*Tom very keenly suggested we should go do a couple of houses at HHN...…..*





​

*Tom laughed and said he was just kidding...….he had hoped I would say no...…...lol.....would love to have seen his face if I`d said yep, great idea...…...*

*We decided to go up to our room and watch tv......we had snacks, not that we were hungry, and we had drinks, but we had enjoyed enough tonight (yes, really) so we went to the elevators and Tom asked if I had seen a TM wave at us from the desk...…...then I realised……..*





​

*While walking!!!! *

*Our room was lovely and we popped the bottles of water in the fridge and realized we still had half a carton of Snapple to drink......so we poured ourselves some Snapple and put the tv on...….again, there was some kind of scary movie on or two and half men...….I think Tom flicked between the two...…..*

*I was snoozing so didn't really see anything. But, this was lovely....chilling in our room, stretched out watching tv and drifting off to sleep...…..*

*We had enjoyed another lovely day, and tomorrow we were moving over to Sapphire Falls...…..*

*That was something we were looking forward to a lot...…..


*


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Yes, it’s amazing.......I never knew I was worth so much of someone’s time who genuinely doesn’t like me......but seems I’m worth discussing and making comments about.......who knew!!!!



Wow, some people really do need to get a life.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Wow, some people really do need to get a life.



Absolutely!! 

You’ve got to pity folks who get so invested in what others do or don’t do.........especially ones who look for the negative and try to put others down.........

I’ll take my life anytime.......


----------



## schumigirl

Busy day today........and at one point......trying to do three things all at the one time......that’ll be fun!! 

But 3 weeks today til we’re off again.......

Or at least till the overnight at airport hotel again.........

Have a great Wednesday..........


----------



## schumigirl

Still out and about.....

Wanted to shout out to @cynditech  to find out how her trip went......looking forward to hearing it was fabulous....

On my phone in the middle of nowhere....so hoping this posts as signal is practically non existant....


----------



## cynditech

schumigirl said:


> Still out and about.....
> 
> Wanted to shout out to @cynditech  to find out how her trip went......looking forward to hearing it was fabulous....
> 
> On my phone in the middle of nowhere....so hoping this posts as signal is practically non existant....



Hiiiii!  We are finally back - arrived in Detroit yesterday late afternoon - and then had to race to vote yesterday (forgot about it lol)!!!

We had a great time (with a few difficulties) but DS absolutely loved everything.  Hightlights were - Discovery Cove (our best day ever), HHN28 (we ended up going 5 nights), RIP tours (these were lifesavers for me)!  While DS loved HRH, I found it a bit loud (showing my age).  We spent a decent amount of time at the pool - and it was incredibly loud.  We upgraded our tickets to AP's (with a bit of confusion on the employees part).  DS is already planning on coming back for HHN29!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> Hiiiii!  We are finally back - arrived in Detroit yesterday late afternoon - and then had to race to vote yesterday (forgot about it lol)!!!
> 
> We had a great time (with a few difficulties) but DS absolutely loved everything.  Hightlights were - Discovery Cove (our best day ever), HHN28 (we ended up going 5 nights), RIP tours (these were lifesavers for me)!  While DS loved HRH, I found it a bit loud (showing my age).  We spent a decent amount of time at the pool - and it was incredibly loud.  We upgraded our tickets to AP's (with a bit of confusion on the employees part).  DS is already planning on coming back for HHN29!!!!



Glad to hear it!!!! Not so much about the few difficulties though.....

But wow on HHN!!!!  5 nights is fantastic...….and I`m delighted your son is already planning to come back next year...…

I agree with the HRH......it is too loud and brash for us too......nothing sedate and relaxing about it for me.....maybe it is an age thing after all .....although Kyle never liked it either as a young teenager. My niece and family lasted two days before they moved to PBH!!! And they love rock music!! 

But, so happy overall it was a big success...….I was so hoping it would be everything you wanted it to be!!!



I think @EveDallas is off on her travels next ….maybe this weekend???


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 28TH...……………*


*We were so excited for today...…...this was our day to move over to Sapphire Falls...…we really enjoyed Sapphire as much as we loved RPR......if I had to choose between the two...….well, I didn't have to do that......lol......we could enjoy best of both worlds!! *

*Thursday night had been an amazing sleep...….and I actually woke up feeling fully refreshed this morning......although as always it was earlier than I`d have liked...….but, once I was awake as always, I was fully awake. We really didn't plan to do much today. We were even giving HHN a miss tonight and going to enjoy a night in Strongwater Bar as we were over there...….we just wanted a nice relaxing day and night without dragging ourselves around a park two or three times...….we had done HHN more than enough nights, so we didn't feel we were missing anything by not going tonight.*

*We showered and dressed then got most of our things packed up......that was a dilemma and a bit of a trial....but we managed most of it in and decided we would finish after breakfast......we then went down to the club Lounge for breakfast…..*

*We really took our time this morning....we were in no rush to do anything today...….our plan was once we were in our room at Sapphire we were going to go back to IOA and do the water rides...…..but that was later in the day...….so we chatted a little while as always, and then said we had to go pack up but would see them over the next few days.*

*Once back in our room we realised we had bought too much stuff!!! Genuinely, we were struggling with what we had bought, and we hadn't been Rum shopping yet!!! We love the variety of rums that you can purchase over here.....sure, you can probably get most online, but just being able to go in and pick it up was so much easier......but with some creative moving around of the "stuff"......we managed to pack everything up....*

*Our phone rang and it was our friend asking when we were checking out and heading over to Sapphire, we told him around 10.30, so he said to ask for him when we went down as he was there this morning......always a delight.*

*So, around 10.30 we saw our lovely housekeeper lady and gave her our final envelope of the trip.....such a lovely young lady and very personable......thanked her for taking such good care of us and told her we hoped we would see her in December......and we set off to the elevators with our incredibly heavy luggage!!! I actually struggled to think we had bought so far!!*

*In the lobby we asked the lady who was checking us out to let our friend know we were there, and he was out instantly...…..we thought he was just saying goodbye to us and enjoy Sapphire, but he really made our day......well, for the first time today, but we didn't know that yet!!!*

*He said it was employee preview day for the Club Lounge, but he wanted to take us up for a private visit so we could see it all done!!!! We were thrilled to bits....I think I almost squealed…...we had followed the progress of it and the club manager had showed us some tiny little teasers along the way, nothing too revealing of course, but little bits......but to see it finished....we were so excited!!! And to get a viewing before it actually opened was fantastic!! We felt very honoured and were so grateful for the privilege……*

*So, we left our luggage behind the front desk and went up in the elevators chatting about all sorts and what we thought the lounge would be like….....…..*


















*On going in we saw the Club lounge manager who we now knew so well and felt like we had known her forever, she is lovely...….and got a big hug from her and told her how delighted we were to be among the first in......they had done a ribbon cutting ceremony earlier, and all day employees from all over the hotel could come in and see how the new refurb looked now it was all done...…..*

*And it didn't disappoint.....it was very different. It is such a good size of a lounge......and very bright and airy......and with the new colour scheme and designs......gorgeous!!!*






























*We loved it instantly!!! It felt so much nicer than before. The refurb was long overdue for several reasons, but now it was done we thought it was beautiful.*

*And of course the fruity tropical drink served when we came in was most welcome....a nice little touch.*

*The pictures below are missing a central table that was supposed to be there, but of course with everything there`s always something that doesn't quite go to plan. But, they had done an amazing job of this lovely room. *











*The area where the hot and cold foods were going to be served was sleek and elegant...…and of course the extra storage was handy down below.……..*



















*The window blinds were also not hanging yet which is a shame as I`m sure they are lovely....they sounded lovely!*




































*The computers hadn't been put in place yet either, but they were going to be more or less in the same place as before. *




























*I loved, loved, loved this wood effect on the TM desk...….I was surreptitiously trying to work out how I could find the same thing and incorporate into my home somewhere!! *

*It was funny as you could see there was a few folks wondering who we were and why we were in there today......lol...…*










*
And rather handy, was this little power point where you can charge what you need...….*












*A much needed addition to the lounge is the chiller cabinets for cold drinks......the powers that be always listen to guests requests, and having a chiller cabinet for sodas and water was one that was regularly mentioned....they used to just have the cans of soda sat out and while there was ice you could add, I know I prefer an ice cold can. So, this was a very welcome addition. *












*And of course the littlest room in the lounge...…..I was surprised how cool and bang up to date this room was now.....as before it followed the design of the lounge and had the traditional South Pacific feel about it......but, this was beautiful. And I wanted that mirror!!!! *












*We spent almost 45 minutes to an hour in the lounge.....and I think Tom photographed every inch of the room......*

*Our friend is incredibly busy so we were soon leaving with him and we said goodbye and thanked the manager who we adore said we`d see her soon, and another lady who I must admit I thought I didn't know......well, there has to be one I suppose.....but, turns out I did know who she was, I just hadn't met her before...….nice young lady.....*

*We had genuinely loved seeing the lounge first.....and we honestly thought it was beautiful......like anything there were a few teething issues, but I`m sure they were sorted in a flash. *

*As we walked down we thanked our friend profusely and told him he had absolutely made our day...….he gave a huge knowing smile and said well, we`ll see...….I smiled and he laughed as he could see my curiosity had been piqued......he does know what I`m like with surprises!!!! It`s a little bit like torture when someone tells me they have a surprise for me...…..lol...….*

*But, we genuinely couldn't thank him enough for again, making us feel extra special and taking the time to take us up and see the finished project. I was so glad we had seen it finished before we left, as originally it wasn't supposed to be open to guests till after we had gone home.....we felt very lucky and happy. And I had promised not to post any pictures until after we were home, by which time it would be open anyway. I wouldn't have broken that promise for anything. *

*Once down in the lobby we thanked him again and he said he`d see us before we left anyway but to enjoy Sapphire...…..so, many hugs and thanks later we got our luggage and headed out and waited for the car.*

*We got it loaded up and ready for the very short drive over to Sapphire...…..we set off and reached the main exit at the traffic lights facing the Hulk, when we realized we had left a whole load of items in the safe behind the front desk!!!! Doh!!! *

*I think in all our excitement we had just forgotten...……*

*So, we turned around and Tom went back in while I sat in the car...….it`s not an area you are supposed to wait, but we said we`d just be two minutes and I was staying in the car....so not a problem...…..*

*Tom came back out and we set off again for the very short drive to our home for the next four nights...….Sapphire Falls...….


*


----------



## Owlpost23

schumigirl said:


> Absolutely!!
> 
> You’ve got to pity folks who get so invested in what others do or don’t do.........especially ones who look for the negative and try to put others down.........
> 
> I’ll take my life anytime.......


So will I!


----------



## EveDallas

schumigirl said:


> I think @EveDallas is off on her travels next ….maybe this weekend???



Yes, we leave on Saturday. Three more sleeps - can't wait!  

Your pictures of the new lounge are breathtaking - I'd love to stay club sometime but have a hard time justifying the extra cost, especially since I don't drink. Not that I'm against it, but most alcohol makes me feel sick. But it would be lovely someday - even if just for a day or two. 

If I ever take a solo trip, I'd love to try SF. That and Adventura are the only hotels we haven't tried.


----------



## disneyAndi14

I’m all caught up once again, your day trips to different place around Florida are always such a treat to read about!

The new club lounge looks really nice! I’m excited to hear about your SF stay and how exciting only 3 weeks until your next trip, yay!!


----------



## keishashadow

Wow, the refurb’d lounge has a very cool vibe.  They did a great job on it.  I’m sure you will be spending a good amount of time enjoying it


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Thank you for the lovely trip report so far. I'm eager to know what your surprise was. I love all the pictures of DA. I love it too. Could spend days there happily. 

It's also fun to hear about HHN. Definitely not my thing - I don't like haunted houses or scary movies - but fun to hear about your experiences. Where do they set up the haunted houses?  I've been there during the day when HHN was going on and didn't notice additional places around (a few props and things but not decorated buildings).


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> So will I!



Absolutely!!! Lol.......

I struggle to understand why some take such an interest in finding negativity from others.......always reminds me of the woman we met in Sapphire who was keen to tell us she has enjoyed so many more more visits to Orlando than us......lol....as if I actually care!!! Bully for her.......Has no effect on my life whatsoever.......but, people are strangely competitive and for some reason feel the need to announce such things........lol.....

But, lovely to see you’re still reading along Owlpost23.......nice to see you.......


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> Yes, we leave on Saturday. Three more sleeps - can't wait!
> 
> Your pictures of the new lounge are breathtaking - I'd love to stay club sometime but have a hard time justifying the extra cost, especially since I don't drink. Not that I'm against it, but most alcohol makes me feel sick. But it would be lovely someday - even if just for a day or two.
> 
> If I ever take a solo trip, I'd love to try SF. That and Adventura are the only hotels we haven't tried.



Yay!!!! 

I thought it was close........it’s 2 sleeps now!!!

Yes, it’s a beautiful lounge.......I hear you on the alcohol.......we have two close friends who don’t drink.....one is intolerant to alcohol in most forms.......made her so bad so she totally abstains......she’s happy to be around folks who do enjoy alcohol.......the other just doesn’t like the taste of anything!!! She has tried most things, but it’s just not her thing......now chocolate.......she is a chocolate fiend lol.........

We love Sapphire!!! Yes, it doesn’t have EP........so yep, a trip that wasn’t park focused would be an ideal time to visit there for a stay........you’d love it!!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I’m all caught up once again, your day trips to different place around Florida are always such a treat to read about!
> 
> The new club lounge looks really nice! I’m excited to hear about your SF stay and how exciting only 3 weeks until your next trip, yay!!



Glad you’re up to date Caroline!! 

We love having time away from the parks and seeing a little of the other side of Florida.........

Yes, we really like the lounge and thought they did a really good job of changing it completely. And we were so excited to be staying at Sapphire again......we love RP so it was nice we were able to have a lot of time there and this was like another little extra trip added on..........

Yep........3 weeks today we’ll be flying today!!!

Glad to have you still along.........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Wow, the refurb’d lounge has a very cool vibe.  They did a great job on it.  I’m sure you will be spending a good amount of time enjoying it



Yep, it was a real pleasure to be able to see it before we left.........and we were very grateful and thankful to be allowed to continue to use the Club Lounge while we stayed at Sapphire too, so we did manage to see it in a full working state on the Monday....


----------



## schumigirl

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Thank you for the lovely trip report so far. I'm eager to know what your surprise was. I love all the pictures of DA. I love it too. Could spend days there happily.
> 
> It's also fun to hear about HHN. Definitely not my thing - I don't like haunted houses or scary movies - but fun to hear about your experiences. Where do they set up the haunted houses?  I've been there during the day when HHN was going on and didn't notice additional places around (a few props and things but not decorated buildings).



You are welcome!!

I’m glad to know you are enjoying it and still reading along.....it has kind of gone on longer than planned!!

Well, the surprise thrilled us.......others may not think it’s anything special.......but for us, it was wonderful. Oh DA is an amazing place........I’m glad you like the pictures.......I think over all our trip reports we think we must have covered almost everything........then we see something new! Amazing.........

The houses are well hidden........some are in the sound stages, the huge buildings behind RRR and Jimmy Fallon, Halloween was in the Shrek building where there is a spare theatre behind the main room you go in to see Shrek....then there are tents, huge sprung tents built solely for HHN. They tend to be the ones you feel as though you are walking miles to see, way in the back of the parks........

Behind MiB, this was where the Blumhouse was this year was classed as a tent but it was more like a temporary structure like you would have for events like weddings.......

So you wouldn’t see any of them during the day really........they do it really well!!

Yes, it’s not for everyone........we love it.....but we love scary movies and being terrified........so, it’s a perfect event for us........although this years lacked a lot of scares for us..........we want to be petrified!!! But, still a fabulous event........maybe one day you’ll give it a try??? 

Glad to have you still reading along........


----------



## schumigirl

*It does take less than 5 minutes to drive along to SF.*

*We turn in and love the welcome view we have as we pull in...….*










*We love this hotel and I never tire of seeing how lovely it is. It is beautiful...…..*

*Today we go park in the regular car park immediately, but we do move to valet almost immediately. So, once again our car will be parked at the front of the hotel, rather than in the regular parking places......we always enjoyed seeing it parked there...….*

*Into the lobby and it is just beautiful…….it is so nice to be back...…..*

*Check in was quiet, so we wander over and as we do our friend appears and we ask if he flew over from RP!!! That was quick.....lol...….he checks a few things with our reservation and tells us the room isn't ready yet, and of course we didn't expect it to be as it was only just after 11am...….I`m always amazed when folks expect the room to be ready so early in the morning, it`s nice if it is, but not to be expected.*

*We had planned to leave our luggage with Bell services anyway, so that's what we did  and again, thanked our friend for everything he does for us...….we say we can come back around 2pm and if the room is ready it`s ready, if not I`m sure we can pass some more time...….going to do the water rides isn't that important...….*

*So, luggage deposited we head back out to the car which is still in the main garage right now.....and we drive off to have lunch, but first stopping off in Publix for some little bits and bobs that we needed for the room. We had a wander around and passed a little time before lunch.*

*We paid for our purchases and went out to the car and headed to O` Charleys on Turkey Lake Road......we did like it in there. Food is always excellent and even though it`s lunchtime it always has a good crowd in......but never too busy...…*

*We usually sit at the bar, but opt for a booth today......our waiter is incredibly friendly and asks what we would like to drink......I opt for the strawberry margarita...….and Tom has a soda.*










*I have to say this wasn't the best cocktail I had enjoyed...…..it lacked a kick!!! Even at lunch I`d like to taste the flavour and not just ice...……*

*We knew what we were ordering, I was going for the Nashville hot chicken sandwich.....my regular choice there....Tom planned to order the chopped steak again, but ended up with low country shrimp which was like jambalaya...…..*

*While we were waiting for our food we had some of those beautiful sweet rolls......oh my goodness, how good are they!!!!*










*The food arrived and it was perfect as always. My chicken today was as hot and spicy as it should be. Too spicy for Tom apparently.…..he just can`t eat this one for some reason...…but I loved it!!!*










Low country shrimp was beautiful...….there was loads of shrimp and the andouille sausage was just a little spicy......I managed to have a taste without any onions and it was lovely.....










*We took our time as we had time to kill till we went back to the hotel, so we decided to share an ooey gooey caramel pie...…..one of the most decadent sweet dishes you`ll ever eat...….and definitely one to share...…*











*We manage to share it almost equally...….. I do take a little less as it`s incredibly sweet......but we did enjoy it. *

*Once we paid our check we headed back to the hotel.....it was hot.....



*







*It`s only a 5 minute drive back to the hotel, where we handed the car over to the valet guys who immediately remembered us and made the comment...…."You`re back again" always nice to be remembered...….*

*We had no plans to go drive today, if our room was ready we were going to do the water rides, then enjoy Strong Water tonight...….*

*So, looking forward to getting into our room.


*


----------



## tink1957

I can't wait to hear what surprises your friend had in store for you.


----------



## I-4Bound

I love the way they take such good care of you at RPH and SF! Every business should treat loyal customers so well!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I can't wait to hear what surprises your friend had in store for you.



Lol.....well, we loved it!!! 

Congrats on your trip for December being sorted out Vicki......really glad to hear that! 

Is this the first time you’ve gone for the holidays.......I forget if you’ve been before during that time.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I love the way they take such good care of you at RPH and SF! Every business should treat loyal customers so well!



They really do Andrea..........when staff tell you they consider you as family, it’s a nice feeling. We’ve known some of them so long, and others we’ve met recently but you know when you click with folks........

We keep in touch too which is lovely. So, yes they make us feel extra special at both hotels.......and I agree, every business should treat folks as well as that. 

Glad you’re still reading along Andrea.........oh I’m still trying hard not to watch the Christmas Carol version we haven’t seen yet!! I’m so keen to watch it.........lol......

We’re having to do all our decorations and trees before we leave this year as we don't come back till the 10th Dec, so mayabe Nov 24th they’ll all go up and I can then watch it, as it’s Christmas then!!  Think that’ll work??


----------



## I-4Bound

schumigirl said:


> They really do Andrea..........when staff tell you they consider you as family, it’s a nice feeling. We’ve known some of them so long, and others we’ve met recently but you know when you click with folks........
> 
> We keep in touch too which is lovely. So, yes they make us feel extra special at both hotels.......and I agree, every business should treat folks as well as that.
> 
> Glad you’re still reading along Andrea.........oh I’m still trying hard not to watch the Christmas Carol version we haven’t seen yet!! I’m so keen to watch it.........lol......
> 
> We’re having to do all our decorations and trees before we leave this year as we don't come back till the 10th Dec, so mayabe Nov 24th they’ll all go up and I can then watch it, as it’s Christmas then!!  Think that’ll work??



Definitely! We always decorate over Thanksgiving weekend, which is the 23rd for us this year. Bring on the Scrooge!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Definitely! We always decorate over Thanksgiving weekend, which is the 23rd for us this year. Bring on the Scrooge!



Love it!!!! Bring on the Scrooge......I just yelled that out to Tom and he thought I was losing the plot!!! And was very insulted as he thought I was calling him miserly…..lol....could never call him that!!! 

Well, I don't feel as bad now knowing others will have their decorations up too


----------



## angryduck71

Thought of you twice last night -- first, it was FREEZING and I thought, "what I'd give for some of that 99 degree heat Carole got to experience recently!"  Second, Jason made some spicy chili for himself as I had already eaten.  I am so bland and tame -- everything is usually to hot for me.  He was saying, "Love this so much... so glad you'd already eaten!  Boy!  It is HOT -- clearing my sinuses!"  LOL.  I thought, "Carole could probably handle it!"


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we were back into this lovely lobby...….it really is spacious...….vey bright and airy.....*





























*We wandered over to buy some water from the Dutch Trading co, here you can have food options all day form breakfast through to late night snacks...….and all lovely. *

*Here  we saw the food and beverage manager Phil, we had met several times before...…..he said the last time he`d remember us and our name next time, and he did!! Straight away had our names......always impressive. We had a good old chat with him and extolled the virtues of Sapphire once again...….we genuinely had never found anything negative about the hotel to say...….either hotel. He very kindly said the water was on him as we aid our goodbyes......nice little touch......it was so nice to see him again. Always love running into folks we`ve met previously. *

*Now we went over to check in and yep, our room was ready...….check in was swift and easy and the girl said we were in House 2. So far on our stays we had been in House 3, so this was different. *

*It was quite a walk from the elevator, but we discovered if we turned left out of room it took us to the elevator that goes down into the convention area......it was ideal. And no one else seemed to use this one. *

*We saw the room had double doors. Now, we had been very lucky to be given the Sapphire Suite on our last stays, definitely a real treat as it is a beautiful room......so we thought we had been blessed to be given it again but in a different House. *

*And we opened the door and saw the suite.......wowee……..we had been blessed with the Hospitality Suite...…..and the icing on the cake was.......it had a balcony!!!!! *

*Now, we were thrilled to bits with this, genuinely over the moon.....and our friend knew we would absolutely adore having such a beautiful suite with the luxury of a balcony.....balconies are few and far between at Universal hotels, there are none at RP and a few at Portofino, and Sapphire had six I believe...….so we were absolutely thrilled and incredibly grateful. *






​


*I may have let out a rather loud scream when I spotted it...…..which wasn't straight away...…..*

*I was so busy looking around this huge suite....and the first thing I noticed was we had a large fridge freezer and a little breakfast bar area...….*

*Then Tom said to me as I wandered through to the bedroom...….have you looked out the window......I actually hadn't...….although this was all in a very short space of time...…..I actually squealed oh look...…...it`s a balcony!!!! *





​


*We wouldn't be leaving this suite today!!!! Water rides were immediately dismissed from our thoughts......and we both wondered could we pass the next four days in here and not leave!!!! *

*One thing we did do before we unpacked and laid out our stuff which would make the place look untidy, was of course take pictures...……*

*The suite is large and incredibly spacious......and the settee was incredibly comfortable...….heck the whole suite was incredibly comfy!!! *





































*@keishashadow ……..Janet, guess who found the Dr Who marathon as soon as the tv was switched on!!!! *


























*I found a place to charge my ever depleting ipad!!! Always a priority...….we did try to Facetime Kyle later to show him the suite , but the connection kept breaking, we planned to upgrade to the paid for wifi later and we could then chat properly...…..*



















*The kitchen was small but perfectly formed...….we had a fridge freezer for keeping our drinks cold with an ice dispenser......a microwave we wouldn't use and plenty of glasses and cutlery...….I could live here!!!! *






































*We were loving this suite already!!!!! *

*Before we did anything else I sent an email off to say a huge thank you and we were over the moon with this....and now we probably wouldn't ever want to leave...…..our friend was happy we were so happy  *


*More to come...…..*


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Thought of you twice last night -- first, it was FREEZING and I thought, "what I'd give for some of that 99 degree heat Carole got to experience recently!"  Second, Jason made some spicy chili for himself as I had already eaten.  I am so bland and tame -- everything is usually to hot for me.  He was saying, "Love this so much... so glad you'd already eaten!  Boy!  It is HOT -- clearing my sinuses!"  LOL.  I thought, "Carole could probably handle it!"



lol...….oh gosh yes, the cold.....it was so cold today here!!! I had my fluffy white winter hat on and gloves too...….pretty miserable. I would have loved 99F today.....

Now, funnily enough I hate chilli with a passion!!! But most hot and spicy things I`ll eat.....well except for chilli and tofu...…..but, yes, I bet I`d be able to eat it!!! 

We had pizza tonight, because of the stuff on our kitchen tiles he told us not to have a lot of steam going around, so I made pizzas for all of us...….mine and Tom`s was so spicy!!! But delicious......Kyle had plain cheese with bbq sauce base......I know everyone tells us that`s not pizza....but we love it!!! And yes, if I had blocked sinuses they would be clear by now!!! 

So, you don't eat anything spicy at all??? Hot curry....jalapenos?? No???


----------



## Owlpost23

schumigirl said:


> Absolutely!!! Lol.......
> 
> I struggle to understand why some take such an interest in finding negativity from others.......always reminds me of the woman we met in Sapphire who was keen to tell us she has enjoyed so many more more visits to Orlando than us......lol....as if I actually care!!! Bully for her.......Has no effect on my life whatsoever.......but, people are strangely competitive and for some reason feel the need to announce such things........lol.....
> 
> But, lovely to see you’re still reading along Owlpost23.......nice to see you.......


Thank you,Carole! Of course I'm still reading-your reports are most enjoyable!


----------



## schumigirl

*Of course the bedroom, bathroom, other bathroom and balcony were still to be explored.....all while unpacking and Tom was "glancing" at Dr Who...….rather long glances actually...….he is such a huge Dr Who fan.....the older ones more than the new series. *

*The bedroom was cosy and yet, again spacious and comfortable...….I knew this bed was going to be so comfortable!!!! *





























*And into our lovely bathroom......this was large......the shower, was powerful and had loads of room in it......toilet and another sink unit were separate to the main sink unit...…..and was lovely and bright for putting on make up and doing hair...…..*







































*This was the other bathroom that Tom ended up claiming as his because my "stuff" seemed to overtake the other vanity unit...….*

*I think in Tom`s mind this is what the unit was like...….it really wasn't.....I`d have nightmares in a place like this!!!!! *






​
*I`m a little bit Monica at home...…..*












​

*Oh dear. I see a lot of similarities ...…..so, no way would I ever have an untidy bathroom......but I did have a lot of stuff...……*

*So Tom very quickly moved to the bathroom by the front door...…..*

*Which was lovely too!!!! *










*Then there was our balcony...…..*

*We swapped the chairs over so we had the two black ones together......they were comfortable.....very comfortable...…..*




























*So, we had now definitely decided we were going to firmly ensconce ourselves on this balcony for the next few hours...…..all thoughts on going out were long gone....this was perfect. *

*The sun wasn't shining on us so it was perfect...….boiling hot, but no direct sun...….*

*Tom gave his pretend fake dry throat cough to suggest he would like a drink...….*





​


*We came prepared...…….*


*We went back in and thankfully we had glasses, plenty of ice and still had some of the bottled lime.....we were set for a cocktail or two and snacks...…….and of course a large bottle of rum......is there such a thing as a small bottle???? And we had ginger beer we had purchased earlier...…….*

*Rum Mule`s all round!!! *










*
Then, we headed out on to our lovely balcony and just sat back and enjoyed it...….boy, did we enjoy it!!! *

*We could see over to RPR and down below was the area where they hold the Caribbean Carnival......as we sat, we could hear them practice as it was on tonight......it was quite nice to sit and listen to them singing......…..*




























*Later on when we did go out, we took a picture of the balcony from the convention areas...…...we had four full windows to choose from to go and sit outside...…..*











*But, for now we were content to just sit on the balcony and watch the sun go down as we sipped on our cocktail...…..*

*We honestly were so happy right now we could burst. We felt incredibly blessed that we were sitting in such a beautiful place with an amazing Hospitality Suite and a balcony, and we planned to enjoy every second. *


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Thank you,Carole! Of course I'm still reading-your reports are most enjoyable!



Glad to hear it...….


----------



## J'aime Paris

Such an impressive room/balcony!

I'd never want to leave either, lol!


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Lol.....well, we loved it!!!
> 
> Congrats on your trip for December being sorted out Vicki......really glad to hear that!
> 
> Is this the first time you’ve gone for the holidays.......I forget if you’ve been before during that time.


Wow!  You really scored with the suite and a balcony too!  It's nice when good people get rewarded.

We have been a couple of times during the holidays.  Our first trip in 2007 was at Christmas and we did a New year's trip in 2011 but have yet to see the Harry Potter areas decorated for Christmas so that will be fun.


----------



## Ladyfish77

Popping in to say "hi"!  I finally got caught up on your report.  I love reading about your HHN trips and also all the other places you visit while in Florida!  The suite is beautiful and what a wonderful surprise!  Of course just reading all your reports, you and Tom are obviously favorite guests.  You have wonderful personalities and take the time to get to know the staff, which I'm sure they just love.  

Looking forward to the rest of your report and news of your upcoming trip!  We'll be in Orlando mid-December, but visiting that "other" park!  We visited Universal last fall and really enjoyed it.  We're looking forward to seeing all the holiday decorations and we hope the weather is warm!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Such an impressive room/balcony!
> 
> I'd never want to leave either, lol!



It really was!!!

It was one of those rooms you just didn’t want to leave.........And with a Dr Who marathon on tv, Tom was in double heaven


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Wow!  You really scored with the suite and a balcony too!  It's nice when good people get rewarded.
> 
> We have been a couple of times during the holidays.  Our first trip in 2007 was at Christmas and we did a New year's trip in 2011 but have yet to see the Harry Potter areas decorated for Christmas so that will be fun.



Thanks Vicki........it was a wonderful surprise and we genuinely were so grateful. 

Ah, I wasn’t sure if you had been, but thought you had........

We absolutely loved the holiday stuff last year, we were impressed by it all. It’s not in your face over the top decor, but more subtly done.......and so pretty! So, we knew we wanted to come back this year again........

I’m sorry we’re going to miss you and Danielle, we haven’t seen her for years!! I think it was when she hurt her foot and had the W/chair?? 

Gosh, that must have been a long time ago............


----------



## schumigirl

Ladyfish77 said:


> Popping in to say "hi"!  I finally got caught up on your report.  I love reading about your HHN trips and also all the other places you visit while in Florida!  The suite is beautiful and what a wonderful surprise!  Of course just reading all your reports, you and Tom are obviously favorite guests.  You have wonderful personalities and take the time to get to know the staff, which I'm sure they just love.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of your report and news of your upcoming trip!  We'll be in Orlando mid-December, but visiting that "other" park!  We visited Universal last fall and really enjoyed it.  We're looking forward to seeing all the holiday decorations and we hope the weather is warm!



 Ladyfish77 


A very warm welcome to you! I’m so glad you posted and have enjoyed the trip reports......always gladdens my heart to read that! 

Yes, we were surprised and we loved every second of it. And yes, we adore the staff at both hotels.......they are wonderful and just the best!! Everyone is so kind and always a joy to spend time with. 

Oh how lovely you have a Christmas trip planned.........even if it is at the “other park”.....lol........I’m sure you’ll have a wonderful time......Disney looks spectacular over the holidays! And yes, I hope you get warm weather too!!

We were so lucky last year in December, we had mid 80’s every day........except the last day when it was freezing!! We walked out the hotel doors and usually the blast of heat hits you........nope.....a wall of even colder temps hit us! We all stopped like we’d been hit by a brick!!  Very unusual.........so, yes, hope we both get lovely weather.

Thank you for the lovely compliments........I do appreciate it a lot........and glad you joined in........


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> So, you don't eat anything spicy at all??? Hot curry....jalapenos?? No???


  NO!      (and it drives Jason NUTS)


----------



## cynditech

All caught up!  I looooove your new room - especially with the balcony!  That's probably the #1 thing I miss staying at Universal, compared to Disney, the balconies.  I love spending time sitting outside!


----------



## schumigirl

*We sat for a good few hours on the balcony...…..it was peaceful and very relaxing.....chatting away we hadn't noticed the lady from turndown come into the bedroom and she very delicately tried to attract our attention as discreetly as she could......bless her......I jumped out of my skin when I saw her at the glass door!!!! Poor woman.....I was just glad I wasn't holding a drink at the time or it would have been over the balcony!! *

*She wanted to know if we wanted the drapes drawn, we said yes please, but leave the bedroom ones....so she did just that and left us our extra water...….for someone who used to work with explosives, I am very jumpy....lol...….*

*It was getting dark now so we very slowly made our way in to get showered and changed....and took our time. We were in no rush to go anywhere...…...and of course the tv was on so Tom was enjoying the current episode of Dr Who showing.....he does love that show....well, the older ones when it was a kids show are his favourite………*

*But, we were ready and only heading downstairs to Strong Water Bar...…...we planned to have a few drinks and some food tonight.......although HHN was on, we had decided not to bother.....we would be going Sunday night as our final one, that would be enough for us. *

*It was very quiet in here tonight, very unusual for a Friday night......but it was kinda nice......we found ourselves our usual table and sat down...…..we didn't know who had been allocated this area tonight but all the staff are lovely and it didn't really matter. We did have a few favourites of course...…..*

*It was Josiah who came over, we had never met him before.....but he looked just like Casey, another guy who works there....and everyone thinks so apparently...….it was uncanny. *

*But, we ordered rum revival for me which had blueberry and basil flavours, and Tom went for the Last Typhoon......which had pineapple, passion fruit and grapefruit....both were lovely...…

The cocktails in here are among the nicest there are...….freshly made juices every day and you could taste the difference in the drinks......occasionally we drank wine in here, but mostly.....


*
*



*​*
In here......it`s all about the rum!!! *




















*Josiah was lovely, and because it was quiet we got a chance to have some real conversations with him.....he had been off when we had been here on our previous visits......he told us the other staff had said look after us well, as we were very special guests and visited regularly......I asked him was that a good thing and he said oh yeah......lol...…*

*At that one of the other waiters came over to say hello he didn't realise we were back again...yep, like a bad penny!!! *

*Before we ordered our food Tom was opting to have another rum flight tonight. I think he had enjoyed most of them so it was quite a choice to pick one he hadn't had...….but after chatting to the rum capt he opted for a British flight...…….they discussed what he liked and didn't like, or wasn't as fond of...….and then brought out the selection with a good chat about the story behind them...…..he had tried one of them before but had liked it.....so he was pleased with the selection. *










*
Definitely quieter than usual...….






*

*

Then a man walked in and looked around.....I thought I recognised his face but I do that a lot......but then he looked at us and then looked away and sat down...…..so we kept on chatting and then he turned and came towards us......as we were the only ones sat here now I assumed he wanted to ask us something.....*

*He smiled and said we had met before......now I pride myself on remembering folks.....but I had no clue...but I knew we had met him..…..he smiled and explained he was in Voodoo Donuts the day before it opened when we had been given donuts a day early from the CEO of Universal and the CEO of Citywalk...…..he had given the donuts to the CEO of Citywalk to bring out...….lol...….I remembered him then!!!! *

*If you don't know the story...…..here is the link to that section.....post 254. *

*https://www.disboards.com/threads/10-nights-rpr-mardi-gras-cocktails-march-2018-trip.3672909/page-13*

*It had been a real highlight of our March trip......I genuinely had no clue who he was at the time....I do now of course...…...but it was a lovely moment and we had enjoyed meeting them both.....and the donuts of course.....*

*He had remembered us as it was quite a unique moment to say the least...….lol......nice man and I cannot remember his name at all!!! I`m so bad at that now...……but it was nice to chat to him and I`d certainly remember him next time. *

*He headed back to what he was doing and then left...……what a strange coincidence....we then of course reminisced about the day that happened and how I hadn't a clue who we were talking to!!! *

*Now on to the food choices...…..we had tried all the dishes in here, except the vegetarian ones.....not a great fan of vegetarian food....….so we were spoiled for choice as to what to choose tonight...…*

*Josiah came back over asking if we had decided yet...…..but first told us about the special for tonight...….it was a thick-Cut Applewood-Smoked Bacon slice with various flavours surrounding it...…..so Tom said yep he`d try that...…….he enjoyed a similar dish in the Palm as an appetiser so assumed he`d like it...….*

*We also ordered the Florida ceviche and the Pinchos de Carne Asada...….all favourites…..*

*While we waited Josiah chatted about the rum flight and we got on to food...…..we spoke about how much we enjoyed the food here and enjoyed it was quite unique and different...…..we said we had never met Chef Carlos, but had heard a lot about him, all good...…..*

*So, then the food arrived and all of a sudden I was starving...……...this food looked good!!! Although I had taken better pictures of the ceviche!!! *




























*It was lovely...….we really enjoyed sharing the food and I think Tom had more of the maple bacon slice and I had more of the beef as it was beautiful...….still don't like the green cilantro sauce, and we forgot again to ask for it to be omitted. I don't really like asking for too many changes to a dish if you don't like it......order something else......different for allergies, but nothing worse than folks altering a whole dish to suit them. *

*I ordered a fountain of youth as my drink was gone and Tom was still working on his flight...…...this was made with St Augustine rum.......and very nice it was too. *











*After our food, we told Josiah we would be having dessert, but wanted to wait a while......so Tom went out to take some pictures from the balcony...….it is a beautiful view. We genuinely adored it here and the view was an added extra......the water wheel feature was stunning at night and photographs well...…..*



























*The fire pit is very popular, but the down side for us is you can smoke out there, which isn't pleasant to be sitting there with folks doing that...….we hate cigarette/vape/cigar odour…..so not somewhere we would sit if not with other non smokers. 

It is lovely though......*










*As Tom came back in Josiah said he had someone for us to meet...….and he appeared with the lovely and very gentlemanly Chef Carlos.…..how lovely...…..he was a pleasure to meet and we told him of how much we enjoyed his food......he explained a lot of where his inspiration comes from and how his dishes have developed...….he was lovely to talk to and a genuinely nice man...…..as we were talking Fernando came over......he is the manager and another really nice man. He knows us well now and after a few hugs, we explained we had told Josiah we had never met Chef yet, so it was lovely to finally do so...….he said he had no idea we hadn't met him..….we were in often enough!!! lol...….*

*We were about to order the tres leches cake between us...….and the lovely Fernando said it was on him and our next drink too...…..what a lovely gesture and incredibly kind of him...…. I knew I was going to have another Rum Revival which is one of my top 3 in there......and Tom went for a Mai Tai...….*

*We thanked him profusely again for his generosity and after a lovely chat he asked when we`d be back, told him December and our grown up son was coming with us for his once a year visit......we had already spoken to each other about our children on a previous visit, I think both our sons were the same age roughly, and we were of course all incredibly proud of them.….*

*So with another hug we sat down and thanked Josiah for asking Chef to take the time and come out to meet us......he did joke we were quite famous as we visited so often and for so long......well, not a bad thing to be famous for...………*

*And at that dessert and our drinks were delivered...…….*

*This dessert is just beautiful...…….and one between two is perfect...….it`s sweet but not heavy, it`s very light and so tasty!!!! *

*And of course the cocktails were perfect...…..absolutely perfect. *

























*We had enjoyed the best night...…...we asked for the check and thanked Josiah for being so lovely tonight.....he really had been lovely. It is always nice to chat and get to know the people around you.....and some people have some seriously fascinating stories to tell...…...we do like to chat!!! *

*We gave Fernando a wave as we headed out and went up to our suite...…..we were looking forward to this.....*

*The balcony was just beautiful to be sitting out in...….we just wallowed in our own delight at just being there.....the view with the lights was pretty and we joked we could see the Club Lounge from here......and the moon!!! It doesn't show up very well, but it was so clear and very bright...….*

*We could also see planes landing at MCO......although we don't like to think about that too much!!!! *




















*
We poured ourselves a glass of Snapple as we had enjoyed enough alcohol tonight......and we sat there for what seemed like hours..…..again marvelling at how much we were enjoying this trip......although we had one or two little glitches, we had truly enjoyed every second of it...….and we still had 3 full days...….although we didn't plan to do that much to be honest...….*

*I loved this balcony!!!! Well, so did Tom...….this really was a special treat for us!!! *











*When we finally came in the rooms were cool and welcoming as it was still unbelievably hot outside.....thankfully though!!! It was lovely sitting out and finding midnight still as hot as you would ever want it to be...…..this was bliss. *




























*We washed our Snapple glasses and tidied up anything that had been left sitting around......then Tom "locked up" checked everything the way he does at home......old habits die hard!!! *

*We got into bed and I thought I`m never going to sleep tonight...…..but...….that bed!!!! *

*Unbelievably comfortable…….and it`s a tiny bit smaller than the bed we have at home, but still incredibly spacious...….*

*I swear, I went from....I`m not that tired to just about to drop off when I heard something...……*





​

*
Yep, Tom had beat me to sleep tonight!!!! *

*Do I snore??? *





​


*Thankfully I was so tired I did drop off as I don't remember anything after thinking oh no...….*

*And I already couldn't wait to wake up in this lovely suite...……


*


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> NO!      (and it drives Jason NUTS)



Oh my goodness Alice!!!!! 

I`d hate to not be able to eat hot and spicy!!!! It would annoy me if Tom didn't like it either......but I suppose, if you don't like something you don't like it...….

I`m sitting here with a bowl of spicy bbq peanuts mixed with some crunchy wasabi peas from Sapphire Falls.........….lush!!! Wondering why I don't have a glass of wine yet 

Well..…..it`s 3.30pm on a miserable and almost dark Friday afternoon......we have nowhere to go and having a picnic dinner tonight as kitchen is out of bounds due to work being done on the tiles....big job!!!! So no cooking...….





​
Went out this morning and bought all sorts of party food that doesn't require cooking....although I can use my aga…..but only some duck spring rolls and some crab cakes that need heated.....everything else is cooked or cold...….nice!!! 

Will set you a plate......just avoid the olives and stuffed jalapenos!!! They are spicy with a capital HOT!!!! 

Jason would love them


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> All caught up!  I looooove your new room - especially with the balcony!  That's probably the #1 thing I miss staying at Universal, compared to Disney, the balconies.  I love spending time sitting outside!



Thanks Cyndi...….we loved it!!!! 

Yes, I know exactly what you mean......with Disney it`s standard in so many of the hotels......so I can see why you`d miss it...….we too love a balcony as we love sitting out at night after a full day and relaxing with a glass of wine, but we had gotten used to it not being an option at RP...…

So, yes, although a lot of folks do have balconies where they stay......we were having a blast with this one!!!! 

Glad you are still reading along...….always nice to see you......


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> Oh my goodness Alice!!!!!
> 
> I`d hate to not be able to eat hot and spicy!!!! It would annoy me if Tom didn't like it either......but I suppose, if you don't like something you don't like it...….
> 
> I`m sitting here with a bowl of spicy bbq peanuts mixed with some crunchy wasabi peas from Sapphire Falls.........….lush!!! Wondering why I don't have a glass of wine yet
> 
> Well..…..it`s 3.30pm on a miserable and almost dark Friday afternoon......we have nowhere to go and having a picnic dinner tonight as kitchen is out of bounds due to work being done on the tiles....big job!!!! So no cooking...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Went out this morning and bought all sorts of party food that doesn't require cooking....although I can use my aga…..but only some duck spring rolls and some crab cakes that need heated.....everything else is cooked or cold...….nice!!!
> 
> Will set you a plate......just avoid the olives and stuffed jalapenos!!! They are spicy with a capital HOT!!!!
> 
> Jason would love them



LOL -- you're so sweet!  I'm allergic to crab (which developed later in life and bums me out as it's a favorite -- luckily can still eat other shellfish) and I hate duck...  LOL.  Once, we were in Germany with my ex and his family for dinner.  As you know, this angryduck loves her Donald Duck.... well, the waitress didn't speak much English, and I was trying to tell her I wanted something else other than duck.  She thought I didn't know what the dish was, so she said, "it's duck, like Donald."  The family roared knowing, "well, if she didn't want to eat it before... she certainly doesn't now!"    Anyway, don't hate me.    I'm sure one of these days we will share a meal and I'll eat SOMETHING.  Hahaha.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> *So with HHN being the main focus of our trips I have been looking back at some of the older ones too...….*
> 
> *We have gone from going to one night in 2007 where we totally fell in love with the event......to going as many years as we can. We had to miss a couple of Septembers for different reason. *​


​
I don’t think I’d do well with HHN!  I’m the one in the theatre where if you are sitting nearby you’ll get popcorn all over yourself if something startles me!  It’s amazing how far that stuff will fly.


----------



## I-4Bound

Mmmm....tres leches...one of my favorites. Looked beautiful, too!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> LOL -- you're so sweet!  I'm allergic to crab (which developed later in life and bums me out as it's a favorite -- luckily can still eat other shellfish) and I hate duck...  LOL.  Once, we were in Germany with my ex and his family for dinner.  As you know, this angryduck loves her Donald Duck.... well, the waitress didn't speak much English, and I was trying to tell her I wanted something else other than duck.  She thought I didn't know what the dish was, so she said, "it's duck, like Donald."  The family roared knowing, "well, if she didn't want to eat it before... she certainly doesn't now!"    Anyway, don't hate me.    I'm sure one of these days we will share a meal and I'll eat SOMETHING.  Hahaha.



Oh I adore crab!!! Next to where we live is famous for the nicest crabs in the UK!! Beautiful......we sometimes wander down to the pier and just have them freshly prepared.....don’t need anything else with it.......love seafood of any kind! 

And you hate duck.......oh Alice..........tell me it ain’t so!!! No spice......no duck........

Duck is funny.......it can be so fatty if not cooked properly.......I’m so fussy with it....... but that’s funny about your Germany visit.......we were once staying at a beautiful hunting lodge up in the wilds of Scotland.....where the waitress when asked what veal was like .........described veal as “like eating Bambi”..........The owner was Horrified..........she didn’t last long!! 

Oh I couldn’t hate you Alice....... although tell me you don’t like wine.......

Oh if we ever do manage to meet we’ll pick somewhere where we’d all be happy...........


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> I don’t think I’d do well with HHN!  I’m the one in the theatre where if you are sitting nearby you’ll get popcorn all over yourself if something startles me!  It’s amazing how far that stuff will fly.



 Sue...........

Nice to see you post with us.........oh HHN is a blast! It is so much fun and not as scary as it used to be! 

But, as someone who does jump easily I can sympathise.......yes popcorn can fly far!!! 

Hope you’re enjoyed so far........not that long to go now.........


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Mmmm....tres leches...one of my favorites. Looked beautiful, too!



We loved it!!! It was so gorgeous........

It was funny how it was quite sweet, but equally light and didn’t feel overly heavy......but, one is enough between two.....even two rather greedy folks!

Yep, I’m sure you’d love it..........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> *So, we were back into this lovely lobby...….it really is spacious...….vey bright and airy.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We wandered over to buy some water from the Dutch Trading co, here you can have food options all day form breakfast through to late night snacks...….and all lovely. *
> 
> *Here  we saw the food and beverage manager Phil, we had met several times before...…..he said the last time he`d remember us and our name next time, and he did!! Straight away had our names......always impressive. We had a good old chat with him and extolled the virtues of Sapphire once again...….we genuinely had never found anything negative about the hotel to say...….either hotel. He very kindly said the water was on him as we aid our goodbyes......nice little touch......it was so nice to see him again. Always love running into folks we`ve met previously. *
> 
> *Now we went over to check in and yep, our room was ready...….check in was swift and easy and the girl said we were in House 2. So far on our stays we had been in House 3, so this was different. *
> 
> *It was quite a walk from the elevator, but we discovered if we turned left out of room it took us to the elevator that goes down into the convention area......it was ideal. And no one else seemed to use this one. *
> 
> *We saw the room had double doors. Now, we had been very lucky to be given the Sapphire Suite on our last stays, definitely a real treat as it is a beautiful room......so we thought we had been blessed to be given it again but in a different House. *
> 
> *And we opened the door and saw the suite.......wowee……..we had been blessed with the Hospitality Suite...…..and the icing on the cake was.......it had a balcony!!!!! *
> 
> *Now, we were thrilled to bits with this, genuinely over the moon.....and our friend knew we would absolutely adore having such a beautiful suite with the luxury of a balcony.....balconies are few and far between at Universal hotels, there are none at RP and a few at Portofino, and Sapphire had six I believe...….so we were absolutely thrilled and incredibly grateful. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *I may have let out a rather loud scream when I spotted it...…..which wasn't straight away...…..*
> 
> *I was so busy looking around this huge suite....and the first thing I noticed was we had a large fridge freezer and a little breakfast bar area...….*
> 
> *Then Tom said to me as I wandered through to the bedroom...….have you looked out the window......I actually hadn't...….although this was all in a very short space of time...…..I actually squealed oh look...…...it`s a balcony!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *We wouldn't be leaving this suite today!!!! Water rides were immediately dismissed from our thoughts......and we both wondered could we pass the next four days in here and not leave!!!! *
> 
> *One thing we did do before we unpacked and laid out our stuff which would make the place look untidy, was of course take pictures...……*
> 
> *The suite is large and incredibly spacious......and the settee was incredibly comfortable...….heck the whole suite was incredibly comfy!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@keishashadow ……..Janet, guess who found the Dr Who marathon as soon as the tv was switched on!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I found a place to charge my ever depleting ipad!!! Always a priority...….we did try to Facetime Kyle later to show him the suite , but the connection kept breaking, we planned to upgrade to the paid for wifi later and we could then chat properly...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The kitchen was small but perfectly formed...….we had a fridge freezer for keeping our drinks cold with an ice dispenser......a microwave we wouldn't use and plenty of glasses and cutlery...….I could live here!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We were loving this suite already!!!!! *
> 
> *Before we did anything else I sent an email off to say a huge thank you and we were over the moon with this....and now we probably wouldn't ever want to leave...…..our friend was happy we were so happy  *
> 
> 
> *More to come...…..*



Small sink area or not...amazing!  No idea they offered such an incredible suite @ SF.


----------



## buteraa

Wow, so amazing you got to see the new lounge area.  Too bad there were no food and drink samples!  Can't wait to hear what your potential surprise might be from your front desk friend.....


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Small sink area or not...amazing!  No idea they offered such an incredible suite @ SF.



Yep........although the sink area was quite large........I just had so much stuff!!! 

Apparently I take up a lot of room with make up/perfumes/toiletries/cleansers and such.....and I always seemed to be straightening my hair when he wanted to brush his teeth........it was just easier with his own area.......although we always manage fine with three of us lol.......

Yes, the suite was beautiful and so spacious......but the balcony was the icing on the cake.........we were being very spoiled!! 

And yep 4am here and I’m posting.......can’t sleep........


----------



## schumigirl

buteraa said:


> Wow, so amazing you got to see the new lounge area.  Too bad there were no food and drink samples!  Can't wait to hear what your potential surprise might be from your front desk friend.....



Well, being given the hospitality suite with the balcony was the surprise. Oh our friend doesn’t work the front desk......

There were little appetisers laid out and we had the fruity island cocktail they had made up for everyone to sample.....it was lovely.......but we didn’t have any appetisers.......we were too busy looking around.......it was funny though seeing some TM we don’t know wonder why there was 2 guests wandering around. But when they saw who were with they guessed we were specially invited


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 29TH...…………………*


*We did indeed sleep fabulously in this bed...….it was so comfortable...….we both slept great. And that was one of the things we love about these hotels, is the beds have always been amazing to sleep on. Mattresses were so perfect for us...….pillows were good for me, but Tom could have them a little firmer...…..he still slept really well though generally. *

*We had last night decided to order room service for breakfast...….we really wanted to enjoy the room as much as we could and of course we had the lovely big table to enjoy...….so we filled in the card and put it on the door before we went to bed last night. We aren't the biggest breakfast eaters on a day to day basis except when we opt for the buffet breakfast on our last day......so we had chosen breakfast pastries, croissants, tea, coffee and juices...……we were tempted with the cooked options, but really wanted to enjoy lunch...…..*

*We also didn't want to eat too much as we were meeting very special friends for lunch...…..the very lovely Keishashadow and her mister.....*

*Breakfast was timed for 8am, so around 7 we were up and we did actually feel very refreshed this morning.....into our lovely and big shower......the power was excellent as we had always found with the hotels......I think there had been an issue when it first opened with water pressure, but of course every hotel had teething problems......and it certainly had been overcome...…*

*We had just finished showering and got dressed when we heard our doorbell ring...…..how nice was it having a doorbell!!! The Sapphire Suite that we had been lucky enough to have been given on our previous visits also had the double doors and a doorbell...….always expected some joker to press it and run.....but so far it had never happened...…….*

*So, a lovely young lady brought the tray in and set it up on the table...….and it did look lovely...….*



















*Now, this was very civilised……...the coffee was gorgeous, and I had ordered breakfast tea for a change...…but, I have to say the tea was a little on the cool side, but still drinkable......I like boiling hot tea and coffee....so I ended up finishing the tea quickly and then tucking into Tom`s coffee too...….he gave me that jokey look as if to say hmmphh!!! But it was a big pot of coffee...*

*Everything was beautiful.…..and so fresh......we really did enjoy sitting eating our breakfast looking out to the balcony...…..the sun was beating right on the balcony this morning, so it would be far too hot to even consider sitting out there right now.....we`d have needed another shower after 20 minutes!!! *

*Once we had eaten what we wanted, we called Star Services to come and collect the trolley.....and they were up in around 5 minutes which was excellent service. They did ask if everything was good and was there anything we weren't happy with......we told them, no it was perfect.....and it was lovely...…*

*Once the tray was gone we got my ipad out and tried to Facetime Kyle.....we had upgraded to the Premium, so hoped it would be better...….he answered straight away and it was an ok service...….when I went out on the balcony to show him the signal disappeared so went back in and could show him from the inside of the rooms...….he thought it was fabulous having a balcony...….and he loved the room too. He was doing great though......keeping busy and work was going superbly......he really was enjoying his job which gladdened our hearts no end...….he then said he was off......so we wee almost being dismissed......lol......he was happy knowing we were happy......and he was busy that night. *

*We then got ready and headed out to Publix for a few items we needed. They also sold gift cards we wanted to give to someone as part of a thank you......and we wanted to pick up some little bits and bobs for us too. Publix is a nice store. Staff are always friendly and helpful...…..we do go into Walmart and have no objections to shopping there, but Publix is nicer. *

*I was driving this morning and as soon as we went out we were greeted by Michael on Valet who had remembered us from last visit.....he sent someone to get the car and it was there in a flash.....well, we could have walked to it as it was right beside the main doors almost, but I got in and it was nice the aircon had already cooled the car down nicely......…*

*The drive to Publix is 5 minutes......it`s on Sand Lake Road and very handy...….and as we went in the store we saw their little pumpkin display...….certainly puts the UK stores Halloween displays to shame.…….and the aroma of the cinnamon broom was gorgeous!!! *







































*We had a good old wander round the store and picked up very quickly what we needed.....and as always with us, picked up a few extras...…..I don't really like grocery shopping at all.....it`s one of these things that must be endured...….I do hate it at Christmas and Easter......what is it with folks and shopping like they are panic buying...….*







​

*Stores are closed one day. And people buy like there`s no tomorrow......and why so much bread.....it`s Christmas, if I`m stocking up, it`s going to be on goodies and treats.....not bread!!! *

*We drove back and those valet guys are quick off the mark......it was a young man we hadn't seen before and he immediately said he knew the car was to go to the front of the hotel and not the valet area in the garage.....lol...….they really are nice guys who are so friendly. *

*Back up in our room we put our things away and I gift wrapped the packages I had to do. Then we went out on the balcony with a Snapple and there was a little bit of shade out there now...….not much though....but we were keen to just enjoy some more time out there......*





























*We enjoyed the heat for a little bit, but it did get too hot...….and we didn't want to be all hot and messy for our lunch with Janet and her lovely husband...…...so back inside to cool down a little, some lipstick on and downstairs we went to Amatista for our long awaited lunch. *


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## schumigirl

*I must apologise for the lack of continuity in the posts...….I like to have as many pictures as possible in one post as I like the flow better that way.........but I`m being interrupted by a million things IRL...….all good I hasten to add...…...but still being disturbed...….but, not fond of little posts that don't say much...….so will try harder, but there`s not much left to do on this trip report now anyway...….almost on the last couple of days...*

*So should be finished by next weekend...…..just in time to start the next one, although a much shorter trip at 10 nights...…..I think we`ll stick to 10 nights in December......a week just wasn't long enough for us, even with a lot of stays in the year...….can`t believe I started this on Sept 8th and I`m still not finished!!!!*

*But, I do appreciate all the comments and sticking with it for all that have.....it`s nice to know I`m not talking to myself...…..*



*So, we had arranged to meet in Amatista……...Janet had said they may be a tiny bit late......that was no problem as we had all day......we had reserved a table just in case it was extra busy.....sometimes they have conventions over the weekend too, so if there was we wanted to be sure we had a table reserved.*

*We were taken to our table over by the window and we said we were expecting our friends at some point, they may be a little late......not a problem if they were.....*

*We had only sat a few minutes when I saw Janet and her mister appear in the entrance area...…yay they were here *

*It had been a long time since we had met up....and the last time had been the first time we had met although we had been emailing each other for a while...….we had missed each other on a few trips and finally managed to meet on a HHN in 2016...…..*

*We had met Keisha and Mr Keisha mid to late afternoon and then went on to do the holding area at the Simpsons...…..then macraven arrived a bit later too on that meet, who also I think hadn't long arrived for her trip too...…..maybe the day before?? ...….again, we had managed to be there at roughly the same time, although we were leaving the next day...…..so we didn't stay too long that night.....I think we did one or maybe two houses together then we said our goodbyes and headed off as we hadn't packed and our last night is usually packing up and relaxing a little......so our meet had been maybe 2 to 3 hours.....but it was fun and the five of us had such a lovely meet together.......it is always lovely to have meets with folks from inside the box as many describe the internet...……*











*Boy did we chat!!!!! We have a lot in common and we all get on well and we just chatted the afternoon away....and laughed a lot...…*

*So, Tom was driving this afternoon, so he ordered a soft drink......I don't remember what it was, both the keishas had beer I think..….and don't laugh...…..I thought...….well it`s five o clock somewhere, I`ll have a cocktail for lunch...….*





​


*So, I asked what rums they had......and the lovely Tia made me giggle when she said she wasn't sure......she usually did breakfast service and I`m sure they don't get many requests for rum then!!! She did go check and they had Myers Dark, so I had that with ginger beer and lime and asked for it in a tall glass.....sometimes they present it in a small glass and it`s too strong...….and since it was lunchtime I`d be good-ish...……..lol...….*

*We were chatting so much Tia had to come back twice as none of us had decided yet what we were going to have...…..this is a good menu...….and anything we had eaten from here had been lovely. Even on our very first visit when we weren't sure we really liked it menu wise.....we had been spoiled with Strong Water.....but, it was a good menu with plenty of choice.*

*Eventually we decided.......Tom and I were going to share the Caribbean Wings with both hot and jerk sauce.....Janet and her mister had the wings and a Caesar salad which looked lovely I have to say...…..*




















*I was very grateful Mr Keisha didn't think me too odd taking pictures of everyone`s meals......but I think he somehow knew I would ask...….  lol...……*

*They were lovely......and Janet and I managed to eat them without making too much of a mess of our faces......that`s the downside of wings!!!! You can end up with sauce in your hair and everywhere else in between!!! But, they were very tasty and a good sized portion...….I honestly could have cleared the plate on my own!!!*

*We had a decent gap between courses which was lovely as we could chat all the more...…..we were so glad we had managed to co-ordinate our dates finally so we could meet up again, and not be rushed...….*

*Our entrees appeared and they were all lush!!!!! Mr Keisha had ordered the burger and fries and I immediately wished I`d ordered a side of those fries!!!! They looked so good!!!!*










*
Tom had gone for the meat lovers flatbread which was laden with meat...….chorizo sausage, pepperoni, ground beef and salami!!!! You could get the meat sweats just looking at it!!!! *












*I opted for the pulled pork fajita flatbread minus the onions, it came adorned with fajita spiced pork, peppers, queso fresco and finished with a gorgeous jalapeno barbecue sauce!! And when I was eating it I was glad I hadn't ordered fries!!!! So filling...….*












*Janet went for their signature dish...….the Mojo Marinated Rotisserie Chicken, which came with garlic and cilantro sauce. You had a choice of sides and I think Janet chose the platanos maduros..*












*I think we all really enjoyed our food...…..I had forgotten to ask for jalapenos on my flatbread, but it was delicious.....and the pineapple on it was just perfect...…..everything looked so good...….*

*Tia is the perfect person to take care of you......she isn't intrusive and is excellent at her job......we had had her look after us a few times now and she really was an enthusiastic young lady.....she enjoyed her job and it showed......so she cleared the plates away and laughed when we all declined dessert...…we were full. But it had been such a good lunch...in more than one way. *

*We sat longer still and Tia came over to check if we needed anything, but now we were just chatting.....she of course said we could stay as long as we wanted.....so we did.....lol...….*

*Janet was moving over to another hotel so it was unfortunately time to set off...….but of course we had to get some pictures...….we asked Tia if she would mind, and of course she was happy to do it......so we went outside where the tables are beside the water wheel...….this is such a pretty area...….*

*I don't think the light was the best but they turned out alright...…..I really like this picture of the four of us....and Tia was very nice and took them with both our devices......I  think she took around 3 or 4 each....always nice when folks don't mind and take a few pictures in case one isn't the best quality or you have your eyes closed.......….*











*So, we thanked Tia for taking the time to take the pictures and for taking such nice care of us during our meal...….and we set off up in the elevator to the lobby.*

*Here we said our goodbyes for this visit, and it had been a lovely few hours we had spent chatting and eating and then chatting some more...….these were the best visits when time flew past and you didn't realize.....*

*So, hugs all round and we went our separate ways......Janet to their car and us to our room. *

*We had to nip back out to do a favour for someone and then we planned to not do very much tonight...….but, Tom and I did both say our lunch was a real highlight of our trip. We got on so well and honestly could have stayed chatting all night long!!!!*

*Thank you guys for a lovely afternoon, you are both so lovely......……*







​


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


>



We`re up now...…...


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> Oh I adore crab!!! Next to where we live is famous for the nicest crabs in the UK!! Beautiful......we sometimes wander down to the pier and just have them freshly prepared.....don’t need anything else with it.......love seafood of any kind!
> 
> And you hate duck.......oh Alice..........tell me it ain’t so!!! No spice......no duck........
> 
> Duck is funny.......it can be so fatty if not cooked properly.......I’m so fussy with it....... but that’s funny about your Germany visit.......we were once staying at a beautiful hunting lodge up in the wilds of Scotland.....where the waitress when asked what veal was like .........described veal as “like eating Bambi”..........The owner was Horrified..........she didn’t last long!!
> 
> Oh I couldn’t hate you Alice....... although tell me you don’t like wine.......
> 
> Oh if we ever do manage to meet we’ll pick somewhere where we’d all be happy...........



I like white wine... and the developed an allergy to it too. Arrgggh!  Lol


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I like white wine... and the developed an allergy to it too. Arrgggh!  Lol



Oh no Alice!! No white wine!!! 

When I developed an intolerance to onions and garlic predominantly about 3 years ago........I thought it was awful as I loved them!  But, I kept telling myself........it could be worse......it could be wine  

I feel for you!!! We loves our wine!  White or red.........just never Rose.........

Although spent tonight watching the first two POTC movies while sipping rum cocktails...........we likes the rum too!! Snacks in abundance.........

Hope you’re having a great weekend Alice.......



18 more sleeps!!!


----------



## Dynamoliz

Today I popped into the LCBO ... Canadian Govt run liquor store, so guess what my Carole&Tom's trip report reading beverage is tonight... yup, dark rum & ginger beer. LOL. You are an influencer!

Those flat breads at Amatista look very nice.


----------



## schumigirl

Dynamoliz said:


> Today I popped into the LCBO ... Canadian Govt run liquor store, so guess what my Carole&Tom's trip report reading beverage is tonight... yup, dark rum & ginger beer. LOL. You are an influencer!
> 
> Those flat breads at Amatista look very nice.



 Dynamoliz............

I love that!!!! Lol.........

We did that too last night.......watched two POTC movies with rum, ginger beer and lime........perfect evening! Hope you enjoyed it though.........

Yes, the flatbreads were lovely, I’d definitely have them again.........

Glad to have you along and hope you’ve enjoyed it so far.......not too long to go........


----------



## schumigirl

*We popped back into our room very briefly and then went back to get the car...….we were dropping something off for someone we know and it wasn't far away...….any excuse to go out for a drive was always nice....but it wasn't long till we were back and dropping the car off with the lovely valet guys again...….I think they were getting used to us bouncing in and out all day!!! *

*We stopped in to buy a coffee and then went upstairs...…..we actually felt a little tired so thought we`d watch some tv for a while...….so Tom sat in the middle of the settee and I laid down on the end bit which was incredibly comfortable....….I hadn't planned on falling asleep but I did, and Tom was sleeping before I even laid down!!!! I had brought my hoodie to put over the top of me as I hate being cold......so therefore I was sound asleep in an instant. *

*We slept for an hour or so and got the fright of our life when the doorbell rang...….you know that feeling you don't know where you are or what day it is...….that was us......we had been unconscious.....anyway, I answered to the door to room service bringing us a delivery...….*

*Another lovely surprise from our friend!!!! He is so considerate...…..*





































*We loved this!!!! We had began to feel a little peckish and this was ideal......we love a cheese selection and adore those strawberries..….our friend is always so wonderful to us. I immediately sent off a thank you email straight away!!! *

*So while we munched on this we were trying to decide what to do tonight......we really had no desire to do much at all...….so we thought we would rent a movie in the room, order some room service later and have some time on the balcony...….sounded a perfect night to us. We did think of going over to the Club Lounge as we had been afforded that privilege......and were incredibly grateful for that too, but we decided against it for tonight. *

*So, it was still early......so after we enjoyed our cheese and crackers, we put the strawberries in the fridge for later......that would be dessert...…..*

*We thought we`d have a wander over to Aventura again...….not to go to the bar on the roof, just to have a wander around and see what was on offer there...….we thought we may have something between us just to try something out...…..*

*It`s a nice little walk over to Aventura from Sapphire...…..we did like the little water feature in the middle.....*



















*
Aventura does look commanding at night, it does look better lit up than how it looks during the day for me....I did like the glass look though....*

*But, the hotel doesn't inspire me at all to stay there...….it feels cold, but, like all the hotels onsite, staff are lovely for the most part..…..*










*We had a wander around the food court......it was fairly busy for a Saturday night, and there were people dotted around all of the food stations...…and the food did look decent. *

*We thought about sharing a pizza, but we thought we may order one between us from room service later, we also considered the stir fry station...….but the line moved so slowly I gave up and left the bowl with my veg choices and we tried something else...……*

*Tom wanted to try the beef rib.....it did look nice...….he chose mac n cheese and roast potatoes as his sides , so we opted to share that...…..*



















*The beef rib was quite nice, but too cool for me...….the mac n cheese was tasteless and had a slimy texture....and the larger of the potatoes were still hard. We ate very little of it and most of it went in the trash...……*

*We wandered around a little more, but quite honestly it wasn't a hotel I`d choose to spend any time in.....although I think we may try the rooftop bar at some time in the future...….*




















*Of course Tom had to check on the car...….lol...….*










*
Back into Sapphire and it was incredibly quiet...…..there were a few people checking in but not many and hardly anyone in the public areas at all...…..but, we were heading to our room to enjoy that again...…*











*We did stop into the Dutch Trading Co and picked up a bottle of red wine...….as we were having pizza we thought it would be nice..…..we somehow picked up a bag of potato chips too.....why I`m not sure but we got them...…..*

*Once we got into our suite, we both wondered if we should maybe do HHN for a little while.....but, no.....neither of us really wanted to do it and our friends who were here at the same time had sent an email to us saying they were there and it was heaving!!!! They were staying maybe another hour and then leaving.....didn't sound like a lot of fun. So we decided to content ourselves and we poured ourselves a drink and went out on the balcony for a little while...…*

*Boy, was it hot!!!! So, we didn't sit long at this point...….we went in and chose a movie to order......and I don't remember what it was......but it was good...……*

*We had ordered a pizza off their special menu for this hotel only...….we had chosen an pepperoni pizza with added pineapple and jalapeno......and ordered it to be delivered around 9.30...….*

*Halfway through the movie the doorbell went and we let in the very friendly delivery guy......and I have to say the pizza did look lovely...…..*

*And we had tabasco and chilli flakes!!!! Well, a few flakes wouldn't go amiss...……*











*I did have to be careful with how much I put on it...….*

*A few years back we were out with very good friends at an Indian restaurant for dinner. We had decided Peter and I would share a couple of dishes as he always claims he can eat hotter than me......lol.......…...so we ordered 5 dishes and two of them were really hot and spicy…...Tom and Peter`s wife ordered regular spiced food...….so it arrived and he began to eat the dish that I had ordered and regularly order it...…..he took a few bites and declared it alright......then a few mouthfuls later he got up...……..*








​*I did warn him!!!!! He had gone up to the bar area to get one of those lassi drinks which is basically yoghurt and ice to try and cool him down......I think his ego was hurt more than his mouth...….lol.....*

*He wasn't in the best of moods the rest of the night which his wife found hilarious...…..he just kept looking in wonder at me finish the dish......we never went back there again!!!! And they`re still really good friends......they were the friends who were in the park tonight at HHN...….we were seeing them tomorrow. *

*But, I made sure not to flake spice on Tom`s pieces and it worked out fine. *

*The pizza was lovely and I`d definitely order one again...……..*

*We called star services and said we`d leave the trolley outside for pick up. We were back watching the movie again. Whatever it was we liked it. *

*It was quite late now, but we went outside for an hour or so and again, enjoyed the heat and the tranquility of the resort right now....there was no one around......this really was bliss. *

*Around 1am we finally retired and climbed into bed. It had been a quiet evening for a Saturday night, but we had so enjoyed it......we were showing the effects of so many days being up so early every day and staying up so late most nights....we weren't 21 anymore!!! *

*But, it had been such a good day with meeting up with friends...…..now we were whooped...…..and sleeping in minutes. *



*Tomorrow we were going into Orlando itself...…..and had arranged another meet at HHN!!! 


*


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 30TH...…….*


*We again, slept so well last night...…...I got up around 3am as is usual, I went through to the other room and just watched out of the window for a while...….it`s so peaceful and the lights still look beautiful...….although there are people milling around, mainly security on bikes and one walking...…..*

*I got back into bed and thought I`d be awake for hours, but I did fall over and didn't wake up till after seven. *

*Tom was still asleep when I got up and was showered, hair dried, straightened and dressed before he did wake up...….we turned the tv on as the Russian F1 GP was on, so we were watching that as we tried to decide where to go for breakfast...…..we again opted not to go to the Club Lounge.....they would be wondering where we were ......but, I said to Tom...why don't we just get a pastry from downstairs and we`d eat up here...*

*And it meant we wouldn't miss much of the GP.....although wish we hadn't bothered...…*

*Tom went down and was quite a time......there had been an awful long line for breakfast items......but he had brought up pastries, a donut and coffee...…and he also brought up a portion of the breakfast potatoes for us to try...*




















*We like the coffee from this place......it`s not too strong and is very nice...…..the potatoes were the same as the ones from the buffet downstairs, I picked out the onion and did enjoy the ones I tried......couldn't finish them though as we did enjoy the pastries.....and I do love a good glazed donut. *

*It was so lovely sitting here and enjoying our little breakfast in what was like our own little condo...….and nice view to boot!!!*

*After the race we facetimed Kyle and we had the same impressions of the race as he did. Our connection again wasn't the best but we did do better today, but we would go and mention there was no improvement in the connection. *

*Kyle was looking forward to us coming home I think.....and he was keen to have us see the bathroom all finished.....so were we!!! We chatted some more and asked him what he was doing for the rest of the day....he had plans all sorted, so we didn't keep him long...…..we did miss him!! But, said our goodbyes and went to get ready to head out for a few hours...….we were meeting our friends from the UK who were here to visit their daughter who has a full time job at Disney. She is a manager at one of their hotels, and was enjoying it...…*

*We planned to go to Lake Eola where our friend had told us about the Farmers Market there, and thought we`d enjoy it...…*

*Only problem was.....today was to be hotter than any day so far.....and we would be out in the open with not much shade!!! 

*


----------



## schumigirl

*We tidied up our breakfast things and placed them in the trash...….we never like to leave any kind of mess for housekeeping...….although we did have a full bag of trash we sat by the door and a thank you as it was a lot.....we had cleared a few things that we needn't take home......and some trash in general......but we didn't leave things laying around...….*

*I grabbed my bag and we went downstairs to the lobby and I spoke to someone on the front desk and explained we had upgraded to the premium internet, but there was no difference...….so he checked the computer and we weren't being charged for it...…. he did take a note to have the service checked out for us...….*

*So, off out for the car and they were busy, a young guy came over and asked if we wanted our car we said yes please and Tom handed him the paper and off he ran.....towards the garage...…..it is written on the card "ramp" to show it is out front and not in the main valet area of the garage...…..we saw Michael and told him **the young man had gone to the garage.....at that he came running back......he had realized......poor guy.....no wonder they are all so fit and healthy.…….all the running about they do in a shift...…...at that he appeared with the car....although you can hear it before you see it.....loved the sound of the engine!!!*
​​*We had entered an address into the satnav where we thought there was a car park...…..we had never actually been to this part.....well, not for years...….and last time we had arrived in a cab. So this was new to us....and at times we could get lost in our own room!!!*​
*It`s not far to Downtown Orlando.....and as soon as we are off the I4 we get lost......the satnav wants to go down a one way street......twice...…..we go round the one way system three times...……then missed the way we were supposed to be going......twice!!!!*

*Anyone remember this.....European Vacation.....gotta be the Griswolds……..this was us today.*








​*We could see where we wanted to be...….but how to get to it...….and some of the car parks were marked no entry...…..but eventually we accidentally stumbled across a decent multi storey about 7 blocks away from the entrance...….anywhere you could park on the road was already gone.....*

*As we entered the car park was showing certain areas sectioned off.....but it was showing public parking level 2......that would do us....….as we got out of the car we were approached by another couple asking if it was alright to park here......we said we sure hoped so!!! Now we had been once, we knew exactly where we should be and would manage next time...….*

*We walked out onto the street and jeez......this was heat like we hadn't felt before...….it was like a wall surrounding you and as you walked you felt as though you were having to fight your way through it......of course it may not have been as bad as that......but it felt like it at the time...….*

*The walk down to Lake Eola was interesting. And quite sad. We immediately saw an incredible amount of homeless people just on the benches and street corners...…..I have to say they weren't in the least bit threatening in any way.....but never nice to see people like that. We did however notice a good car park a good bit closer to the entrance, we would opt to park there next time.....and we wrote down the address as I knew we`d forget!!!!!*





​


*So, onward to the Farmers Market...…...and again the entrance area had a whole lot of homeless folks just hanging around...…...I`m never scared with people like that but it`s horrible to see human beings living in such a way...…..*

*This side isn't as busy with stalls as the other side...….and most were still setting up...…….but it looked like a few nice places to see.......*

*The lake itself is gorgeous...…..and despite being lakeside......it wasn't any cooler.....no friendly cool breeze whispering in towards us.…….but still a beautiful day...….*





















*Most of the stalls were open and they were all pretty cool.....apart from the pet stand...….never have any interest in seeing a million and five things you can buy for a cat or dog!!! So we bypass those stalls...…and have a good look at one that has unique belts and little gift ideas......another was selling candles that were slightly different.....a little too different for me....Yankee Candle they weren't....*











*They also have some food trucks that are at the same spot every week......and they do get fabulous reviews.....but it was too early for lunch anyway...……………*




















*
I did think I`d love to have a look in those condo`s...….although if we ever do buy over here, it would be a villa......but condo living had a certain appeal.....although I think we`d prefer a garden of sorts...….but this looked lovely...….*










*Have to go take friends dog for a quick outside visit...…….yes, doggy sitting again!!


*


----------



## schumigirl

*There was a whole load of these signs and pink flamingos all bringing people`s attention to breast cancer, with all sorts of info and statistics...…..and some very inspirational stories among them. They were all around the lake and very striking they were too. *




























*It is a beautiful lake...….and so pleasant to walk around.....despite the heat of the day...…I do like a nice fountain...…*










*
You can hire those little swan things to pedal around the lake for I believe 30 minutes or an hour......and far too energetic for us....in this heat!!! No thanks...…..we did something like that in Austria once.....I swear our legs were fully numb by the end of the hour!!!! Never again...….*






































*And had some unique art work all around...…..*











*On days like this we are so glad we are covered in sun screen...….this sun was burning!!!! But boy did we love it...……*










*Narcissist moment of the day...…..*










*There was a decent amount of shade as we walked around the park...….and it did cool it down a fraction, but not so you`d really notice...……*










*More to come...…….*


----------



## keishashadow

My goodness, you’ve been productive, has been non-stop action here today!  

Will say I surely appreciate the super-de-dooper complimentary words!  Right back at you, both! It was much appreciated that you took the time to meet us for lunch, especially working within our busy schedule that day.  Was surprised we were able to start the trip a day earlier than planned.  We hadn’t arrived till late the night before yet felt compelled to get up early to enjoy the pool.  It is among my favorites onsite, really wish they’d upgrade to a deluxe/premium, whatever the designation is to offer the FOTL perk.  IMO the overall service and vibe there matches, if not exceeds the other properties.

One night is truly too short to visit there, but we wanted to experience the APH talk pre HHN before we headed down to wilderness lodge on Saturday.  It’s great you are are typically there for such a nice long, relaxing stay. Someday I will plan a trip where I can wake up and decide on the fly how the day will transpire.  

You are wise to have skipped that Saturday for HHN, it was so busy we wound up leaving before 10 pm.  Just too many people.  We were alarmed it would be even worse when we returned the following Thursday but it was very do-able.  I often marvel at the pics you post of the parks earlier in the trip, both during the day and the early HHN nights.  Honestly, it looks deserted compared to the throngs just a few weeks later.

Was so nice to kick back and enjoy such a delicious, low-key & leisurely lunch.  Amount of food we ordered looks like we were eating our last meal but I always do my best to fully ‘spend’ that youfirst platinum credit lol.  Will surely miss that perk.  BTW Tia was one of the sweetest servers we have encountered in Orlando and we are so glad we finally got to try the restaurant.  I do think it had edged ahead of Jakes for us. 

Looking forward to seeing you both again sooner vs later


----------



## schumigirl

*There was some really beautiful little areas off the main path round to the other side where the main farmers market was...….and some really nice shade...….*

*We were still marvelling how we had never actually come down here before......we would come back and maybe in March it would be slightly cooler then...…*




















*Then we saw this little ducky and her gorgeous little chicks...…..we didn't go close as she was obviously eyeing everyone with suspicion..……*










*We came across this memorial to the Battle of the Bulge...….*



















*We loved seeing so many families out for the day, some having picnics some just playing little games and some just relaxing on the grass or around the water...……*











*Tom wandered off for a moment when an elderly man came and stood close beside me.....he caught my eye and smiled.....I smiled and said hello......I gather some folks find that odd, but I love talking to folks, and have always found that other folks love to talk to strangers too...….as long as it`s not odd or dodgy, but you get a feeling for folks very quickly.....well I do.....can usually sum someone up in seconds...….and this was just a little older man wanting to talk...….so we chatted and he as most folks do commented on the Scottish accent......it is a talking point to many. But, he was lovely and very gentle spoken.....he spoke of his life and how he had moved here from Texas to be with his daughter and family after his wife passed. He spoke of her with such emotion I could feel my eyes filling up......we were sitting on the bench by now and he just spoke.....I was fighting back the tears as he revealed she had only passed six months before and his life was  now here......he adored his daughter, but didn't like living here...….I just held his hand as he spoke. Now I`m rather embarrassed to admit I had tears spilling down my face now......he apologised and said he was sorry....I told him no. I do like a good sniffle now and again I smiled as I said it and he laughed a little......not sure why I`ve told of that meeting as I hadn't planned to...…..it was a nice meeting.*

*At that both Tom and his daughter appeared...…..his daughter was lovely and said she had been looking for him...….he winked at me and I smothered a giggle....I think he had been hiding from her......she had four young kids and two dogs, so maybe that explained it...….*

*I gave him a hug and we set off...…..Tom asked if I was ok......I said yes and had to stop telling him the story as it did upset me a little…..but, nice man. He`s never surprised to see me talking to someone if he goes off and comes back...….nothing wrong with chatting to people, I think it`s sad some people won`t pass the time of day with complete strangers...….*

*The first stall we came upon was and Orchid stall and they were gorgeous.....and reminded us of RPR......they have Orchids everywhere…….*




















*You can see here how hot it was by how red my face is!!! It was baking hot, but we were meeting our two friends from back home round at the food area...….we couldn't leave yet anyway...……*




















*There were so many food stalls...….almost everything you could want.....and the aroma emanating from the stalls was magnificent......I could have stood near the angus burger stall all day...….oh my the aroma!!!! *










*Then I saw what I wanted to try...…..I love coconut anything......so when I saw the coconut ice cream stall, I knew I had to try it...……*










*This is an awful picture!!! Hair was flat from the heat of being under my hat...…..I just looked frazzled...…*










*The coconut Ice Cream wasn't nice. It was organic which I usually avoid......it wasn't sweet like I expected.....so Tom ended up with it...….he quite liked it, but wouldn't buy it again...….*





















*So many stalls to choose from......and the stall we had a sample from we didn't take a picture of for some reason...…..we were sitting with Peter and Heather now.....and I had seen a stall and Tom had seen it at the same time......all I saw was spicy chorizo sausage and imagined it was a jambalaya dish......so Tom said he`d get one to sample and we could nibble on it to keep us going till lunch...….*

*Him and Peter came back with the plates and a drink made with fresh lime and something else....I forget now......it was lovely and very refreshing...……*

*The food...…..I looked at it strangely...….it certainly wasn't jambalaya...……..*

*It was sausage with onions and peppers...….ok...….but it was mixed with scrambled eggs and the worst thing on earth after tofu...…...grits!!!!! Who the heck invented that god awful dish!!! *

*I looked at it and did try the tiniest mouthful...…...yuk!!!! Peter and Heather didn't really enjoy theirs but they ate it as that was their lunch...….I told them stuff it, come with us.....lol....but they had plans to meet their daughter and we were meeting them later anyway briefly....….*

*A lady saw the plates and came up to ask where we had got scrambled eggs...….oh it`s not scrambled eggs I told her.....don't be fooled...….she said her husband fancied some plain old eggs...….nope......she made a face when I told her what was in it and said she wouldn't bother...…..not a fan of grits either!!! *











*Now, although we were going elsewhere for lunch I wish we had gotten something from here......this looked lovely!!!! *











*Our friends had now gone to meet their daughter and we wandered around a little more...…..this stall intrigued me a lot...….as I adore hot sauce!!!! *

*They had sauces and rubs of most heat strengths...….and of course I would sample some of these as it did look clean...……*

*Boy did I choose the wrong one to start with...…….it wasn't hot hot......it was the sweetness that caught the back of my throat......so Tom thought it was the heat...….nope......sweet!!!! But, boy was I choking......bless him he did give me an unopened bottle of water for free...……*











​*Tom laughed though as, as soon as I stopped choking I was straight back into tasting...…..and there were some delicious options....….*​​*Well, we had to buy some...…….so I chose 3 sauces I had never seen before and two rubs...….more weight for the suitcases!!!! *​​*I have to say the sauces and rubs are all gone now...….and delicious they were too. *​










*We began to head out of the park now.....we had seen all we wanted to see today. I think if it had been cooler we would have ambled about longer, but it was blazing hot...…..*










*Despite the obvious homeless issue, it is such a pretty area...…..we really enjoyed our visit here today and would come back...…*




























*We walked the few blocks back up to the car and were glad to see yes, it was ok to park there...….when you don't know an area and so many places are prohibited it`s a worry you`re going to come back and the car has been removed!!! *

*But, it was fine...…..but we were baked...…..it was sizzling...…..we turned the aircon up as high as it would go and I used it as a cool hairdryer...…..it was nice!!!!! *

*And we didn't get lost making our way out of Orlando...…..*

*We were so glad we had made it today, it was a very friendly place and some lovely stalls and food choices.....definitely a nice place to spend a few hours...….*


*Up next Millers Ale House on Kirkman for lunch...…..


*


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> My goodness, you’ve been productive, has been non-stop action here today!
> 
> Will say I surely appreciate the super-de-dooper complimentary words!  Right back at you, both! It was much appreciated that you took the time to meet us for lunch, especially working within our busy schedule that day.  Was surprised we were able to start the trip a day earlier than planned.  We hadn’t arrived till late the night before yet felt compelled to get up early to enjoy the pool.  It is among my favorites onsite, really wish they’d upgrade to a deluxe/premium, whatever the designation is to offer the FOTL perk.  IMO the overall service and vibe there matches, if not exceeds the other properties.
> 
> One night is truly too short to visit there, but we wanted to experience the APH talk pre HHN before we headed down to wilderness lodge on Saturday.  It’s great you are are typically there for such a nice long, relaxing stay. Someday I will plan a trip where I can wake up and decide on the fly how the day will transpire.
> 
> You are wise to have skipped that Saturday for HHN, it was so busy we wound up leaving before 10 pm.  Just too many people.  We were alarmed it would be even worse when we returned the following Thursday but it was very do-able.  I often marvel at the pics you post of the parks earlier in the trip, both during the day and the early HHN nights.  Honestly, it looks deserted compared to the throngs just a few weeks later.
> 
> Was so nice to kick back and enjoy such a delicious, low-key & leisurely lunch.  Amount of food we ordered looks like we were eating our last meal but I always do my best to fully ‘spend’ that youfirst platinum credit lol.  Will surely miss that perk.  BTW Tia was one of the sweetest servers we have encountered in Orlando and we are so glad we finally got to try the restaurant.  I do think it had edged ahead of Jakes for us.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you both again sooner vs later



Oh we wouldn't have missed meeting you guys.....we were glad you could fit us in!!! You did have a busy schedule...…

Yes, the difference in the crowds was massive!!! It wouldn't have been fun to go that night for us.....not surprised you left early.....our friends left around 9 as they were just overwhelmed.....oh we do enjoy waking up and deciding what to do that day...…

Tia is so lovely!! Nice girl with a real heart of gold. Oh we didn't have that much food.....did we  lol...….it was lovely though and yes, glad you enjoyed it, I forgot you hadn't been there before...….

Maybe we should consider that for our December meet??? We`ll chat about that again...…..

Glad you`re still enjoying and reading along...…..


----------



## jacksdadcan

I've read every post but haven't replied... Fantastic photos and great TR as always!


----------



## schumigirl

jacksdadcan said:


> I've read every post but haven't replied... Fantastic photos and great TR as always!



  jacksdadcan...........


Thank you so much!!!

I am so glad to read you’ve enjoyed this one too......always nice to hear......will pass comments on pictures over to Tom as he took the vast majority........may give him the job again 

Not too long to go till it’s done........I thought it would be finished by now, but getting there.......

Thanks again for the lovely comment and for taking the time to do it........


----------



## I-4Bound

I love your encounter with the sweet older gentleman. What a blessing for you, and for him. 

Since I was born and raised in the south, I'll have to disagree with you on grits, though! They are a regional staple. We had some yesterday, as a matter of fact! I suppose if you'd never had them growing up, they would seem strange.


----------



## pattyw

Beautiful park! We've never ventured to downtown Orlando. Lake Eola is lovely!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I love your encounter with the sweet older gentleman. What a blessing for you, and for him.
> 
> Since I was born and raised in the south, I'll have to disagree with you on grits, though! They are a regional staple. We had some yesterday, as a matter of fact! I suppose if you'd never had them growing up, they would seem strange.



It was really lovely talking to him, despite being quite sad in a way......but he definitely had a twinkle in his eye with teasing his daughter I think...…..

lol...…..yes, they are quite an odd thing to us.....never even heard of them till we went to Florida......grit is something you kick or get in your eyes...…

They`re kind of like oatmeal????


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Beautiful park! We've never ventured to downtown Orlando. Lake Eola is lovely!



It is really lovely Patty.......and you`d enjoy the farmers market....it was a lot of fun.

We do plan to go back down that area to just explore a little.....and maybe visit Hamburger Mary`s...….


----------



## I-4Bound

schumigirl said:


> It was really lovely talking to him, despite being quite sad in a way......but he definitely had a twinkle in his eye with teasing his daughter I think...…..
> 
> lol...…..yes, they are quite an odd thing to us.....never even heard of them till we went to Florida......grit is something you kick or get in your eyes...…
> 
> They`re kind of like oatmeal????



No, not like oatmeal at all. If they are very creamy grits, they might resemble risotto


schumigirl said:


> It was really lovely talking to him, despite being quite sad in a way......but he definitely had a twinkle in his eye with teasing his daughter I think...…..
> 
> lol...…..yes, they are quite an odd thing to us.....never even heard of them till we went to Florida......grit is something you kick or get in your eyes...…
> 
> They`re kind of like oatmeal????



No, not like oatmeal at all. I have always thought oatmeal could have sort of a slimy texture, and you never really get that with grits. If they are made with cream and stirred very often, they might resemble a risotto. Usually, grits are served with salt, pepper, butter, and even cheese. In some regions, they put sugar in grits. Yuck!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> No, not like oatmeal at all. If they are very creamy grits, they might resemble risotto
> 
> 
> No, not like oatmeal at all. I have always thought oatmeal could have sort of a slimy texture, and you never really get that with grits. If they are made with cream and stirred very often, they might resemble a risotto. Usually, grits are served with salt, pepper, butter, and even cheese. In some regions, they put sugar in grits. Yuck!



Ah, I see...….I hate risotto too......lol...…I think it`s a texture thing 

I`ve seen shrimp and grits on menu`s...…..but never seen anyone eat them close by me......I don't think it`s anything I`ll ever order..…...


----------



## schumigirl

*Millers Alehouse on Kirkman is a fabulous place...…..I think I said before we avoided it as we heard it was very touristy, but I guess it was I Drive place they were talking about as this place is as local as it gets......we had started going here last year and really enjoyed it...…*

*We parked round the back and boy when we got out the car did we feel the burn of the heat...….oh my this was sizzling...…..*

*We went on the back and it was busy......Sunday afternoon...….sports bar......it was going to be busy.....so we got a seat at the bar and had a look at what the options were for food......we did like the menu in here.....*




















*I ordered a glass of wine I hadn't tried yet, and it was lovely...…..*










*Tom as the designated driver, was having lemonade...….*










*
This really is the friendliest of places...….staff really engage with you and make you feel as welcome as possible.....*

*The screens are naturally full of sports......I don't like sports in general......and our lovely bar lady was highly amused when I announced I had no clue how American Football worked as I watched a little confused.....she said some didn't understand it here either....they just cheered when everyone else did......lol...…*

*Food was next on our list……..as I said we like the menu here and there really is something for everyone....I was glad one of our friends wasn't with us.....she orders chicken tenders......everywhere!!! She has the dullest palate on earth...…..her husband always tells her she`s not 5 anymore!!! *

*I had enjoyed the steak here a couple of times, it was cooked surprisingly well for how inexpensive it was......so I thought I`d get it again...…...with boom boom shrimp, sweet potato fries and coleslaw which I have to say their coleslaw isn't the best, I prefer a creamier coleslaw...….and Tom went for half rack of ribs and fries and we shared the shrimp...….*





























*
Tom`s ribs were fall off the bone beautiful......and my steak was perfectly rare.....it was tasty for the price of around $16 that's for sure...….and the boom boom shrimp was just alright.....not spicy enough...…..*

*But, we genuinely enjoyed our lunch...….and honestly, we wished we didn't have the car and could stay a little longer.....there is a fun atmosphere in here and everyone talks to you......even sitting at the bar, folks just make conversation.....of course if it was about sports on the tv in here we really don`t have much to contribute on that chatter .......*

*We sat a little while longer and then paid the check and left to go back to the car......the place was mobbed by now......and everyone`s food looked phenomenal...…..*

*We certainly avoid touristy places at times if we can......and this place certainly wasn't touristy at all......we wanted to come back again. *

*We drove to ABC Wine and Liquor and had a peruse in there...….we were after some rum to take back home in the suitcase.....well wrapped in bubble wrap!!! *


*More to come...……*


----------



## schumigirl

*So, on to ABC Wines and Liquor......it`s way back in LBV, but we take the back route to avoid the traffic around Palm Parkway......that whole area down at Crossroads and Palm Parkway is a mess traffic wise......there isn't a quiet time and you can waste a whole load of time just sitting there....last time we went to Longhorn on Vineland we were 45 minutes from the Universal hotel to their car park......most of that was around Crossroads area waiting at lights...…..so this way you had none of that...….*

*This is a lovely store and staff are very personable and knowledgeable about their products...…and today we were only perusing the rum...…….*







​
*We must have spent 40 minutes in here wondering which ones to buy.....so much choice......we also picked a few up at the airport.....we do like to have a large collection of alcohol at home......we have many varieties and our home is always popular for get togethers...…..hmmm wonder why......and we do like to have some unusual choices too that aren't easily available in the UK...…*

*But, eventually we choose three bottles, one very large that we vehemently hope will survive in our suitcases...…..the lady at the till tells us we need one of their loyalty cards......lol...…..*

*We head back to the hotel and as we pull in to the valet it`s one of the guys we know well who opens the door for me...….he asks if we have anything in the trunk, I say yes and you`ll like it...…..he does smile when he sees the rum and we end up having a lovely conversation about......yep, rum!!!! *

*Back up to our room, we get out the bubble wrap and get them taped up and will then wrap them up in clothes when we do get packed up......which isn't too far away now...……


Back in a mo...…..


*


----------



## I-4Bound

I'd love to hear more about back roads in that area, because it always seems like it takes forever for us to get around because of traffic. Are you just following GPS? As often as we visit Kissimmee and Orlando, you think we'd be better at navigating the back roads! I guess I've always been hesitant


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I'd love to hear more about back roads in that area, because it always seems like it takes forever for us to get around because of traffic. Are you just following GPS? As often as we visit Kissimmee and Orlando, you think we'd be better at navigating the back roads! I guess I've always been hesitant



Sure......happy to...….

From coming out of the Universal hotels, we turn onto Turkey Lake Road......we then turn right onto Wallace Road and keep going until we hit S Apopka Vineland Road and turn left...….and that will take you directly into the Crossroads area and the traffic that entails.........we don't hit any major junctions like the ones near Crossroads.....just a few traffic lights......but ABC wines is before we reach the main junctions...

We don't use a satnav around these areas as we know the place like the back of our hand...…

It does seem a little quicker, but once you hit the main junctions if you`re going that way it`s just traffic all the way......it`s one thing that puts us off going to that area round the 535....that and the whole area down there needs a facelift!!!


----------



## I-4Bound

Thanks!! I'll try it this summer!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Thanks!! I'll try it this summer!



It`s really hard to get lost around there.....all roads seem to lead to the same place eventually...…

Anything to avoid the I 4 though for us....even Turkey Lake Road is so much busier than it used to be when we first stayed at RP in 09.....there seemed to be no one on that road......now it is busier, but still relatively quiet...…..


----------



## schumigirl

*So tonight we were going to go to HHN for a little while...….*

*But, yesterday as we never make arrangements too far ahead of time, I had emailed macraven yesterday to see if her and Robo56 could meet us at the Boulangerie at 6pm for a quick meet before HHN, they were doing HHN together tonight...….we had also other friends here that we were meeting up with later....they were in the park for HHN too.....but had set off to meet their daughter before her friends arrived, then we would meet up when our meet with mac and Robo was over.......…..*

*This was getting complicated for a meet!!!! *

*So mac and Robo were going to be there at six as they were going to do the Q & A Potter thing before hand......we were thrilled we could manage to meet up tonight.....so we had plenty of time to get organised……..*

*We did a little bit of packing and a little bit of sitting out on the balcony and a little bit of TV too...….*

*Eventually we got ourselves together with lanyards and set off for the boat...…..it was another hot one again tonight.....*

*The line for the boats wasn't too bad tonight...….but the heat while you wait there was immense.....we were glad we weren't planning to be here for long tonight......but we were so looking forward to seeing mac and Robo……*

*Robo I had only met once before, but we had emailed it would be lovely to see her again......mac we have known a longer time and had missed each other many times, so we were glad they could meet us.....*

*When we got off the boat the line to get in the park was huge!!! I was so glad we didn't have to stand in that line to just get in the park!!! *

*We used the hotel guest entrance and we were straight in tonight.....there was hardly anyone waiting to use this entrance...…..so we had a quick bathroom visit and went in to grab a table in the Boulangerie in case it got busy which it can do during HHN...….*

*This place is lovely for a sandwich or a cake...….the croissant sandwiches are always lovely......very fresh and the cakes although very large, are very tasty......but we didn't have anything as we were eating later in Strong Water...…..but we were tempted...…..*

*Around 6.15 I saw mac and Robo walk to a table outside...….it was just too hot for us to sit out there.....we did like the aircon!!! *

*It was so nice to see them both...….we had a seat inside and chatted away as we always do...….and as always time passed so quickly and before we knew it we were saying goodbye once again......and we actually forgot to take a picture of us together. But it had been lovely to meet up again. *

*We went out to where we saw our friends and they said they were going to take advantage and do some rides before we left.....*

*So we went and enjoyed Stranger Things, Poltergeist, Carnival Graveyard and then Halloween...….they were all so good and we were incredibly lucky with timing as our friends had tried to get in after us and the EP line for Poltergeist was around 20 minutes...….we had just walked on. *

*Halloween was a total blast tonight...….we laughed as I jumped my way from one Michael to another.....as I said, this was my favourite house for reasons that only make sense to me.....lol.....but it wasn't the best house from this years offerings...…..it wasn't even the best Halloween house they had ever done, but it was done well from the film and we had a blast in it. *

*We didn't do any scare zones tonight...…..we were kinda whooped in general...…we just wanted to go and sit down in the cool and have some food in a little while.....*

*Our friends at this point admitted they were too whooped to come back to Strong Water with us.....no issues......we kind of felt like a quiet night too...…..*

*So, we said our goodbyes to HHN for another year and then said goodbye to our friends by the boats....they were parked in the main garage tonight...…..*


*More on the way...….soon!!*



​


----------



## schumigirl

​*Our face when we got the boat back and listened to one family complain about how bad Universal is........they don't like it here, it`s not Disney (thank goodness)  the food here is terrible, folks are so miserable, the hotels aren't really very child friendly and then proceeded to say they`re coming back next year!!!!!!

We howled with laughter...……



*


----------



## schumigirl

*Once we got off the boat of moans we stepped past them as they were dawdling.....and we headed up to the room to pick up my handbag and check for emails as we hadn't taken the ipad with us when we go into the park...…..we had a couple and one we had to reply to quickly......not urgent just someone needing to know a date in the future……..*

*Once we were ready we headed down to our favourite bar...….Strong Water Bar...…..*

*Tonight we were very glad to have Brittany take care of us again tonight......she really is the nicest and most genuine girl...she welcomed us back again and asked what we had been doing this trip......so we briefly filled her in but did say this place was high on our favourite places to be...…..*

*Tom was going to order a rum so he and Brittany chatted about it while I tried to decide which one of these cocktails I was going to have tonight...……*

*Tom eventually went for the Plantation Stiggins…….and I opted for the Storm Water......this one was strong!!! *



















*It was very quiet again tonight......we were glad we had missed the convention last week as Fernando had told us how busy it had been and not a table was to be had while they were in...….good for business of course...…..but this was more our pace now...…..not sure how sad and pathetic that sounds...…..

This really is us now...…..


*
*

*​


*Yep, this suited us...……*










*Our first dish we were having tonight was the Mexican Ceviche...….we hadn't actually tried that particular one, and after chatting to Brittany we thought, yep, we`d like that...…*

*Shrimp, a little Tomato, we omitted Garlic and Onion, then there was Cucumber, Lime & Lemon Juice, Jalapeno, Serrano Pepper, Cilantro, Tortilla Chips...…..now this looked so good!!! *











*And it was...….it was spicy enough we enjoyed it and not too spicy so you could taste all the ingredients....it really was beautiful...….we didn't eat the tortilla chips...…..*

*We sat and chatted and also chatted to Brittany a good while......the place was quiet......then we heard a voice behind us......it was Maggie coming over to say hello...….she is another lady who is just lovely, and always remembers you...….she didn't know we were in and had to come over when she saw us......we have a lovely hug and a good old chat.....and again asks when we are next back......we tell her December and we`ll be sure to come and say hello...…..it was so nice to see her again...…..another hug and she is back over looking after her tables...…….the staff here are the best!!!! *

*We were having a good perusal of the menu, although to be honest we knew it almost by heart...…..but, Brittany came back over and we had chosen the curried chicken and our favourite Caribbean Ceviche......I also ordered a French Berry Daiquiri...…..this is a beautifully flavoured cocktail......I do love berry flavoured things...…..*











*The Caribbean ceviche has a beautiful coconut cream sauce......and we both adore coconut...…Grouper, Shrimp and Scallops are the seafood in this one.....and a good dash of lime juice which we adore......this was gorgeous.....*

*And really to be truthful, neither of us wanted to share this one!!!*










*The curried chicken isn't spicy......but it is well flavoured and very tasty...….they have a few potatoes through it and that's not something I`d usually put in a curry, but it works well......and the chutney is a good addition to the dish. *

*I do love this cocktail...…….*










*We finish our food and drink and we sit for a little while chatting to one member of the crew or another......it is such a friendly place and you can pass many hours in here......well.....we can!!!! *

*Eventually, we do feel a little tired, so we pay the check and thank Brittany again for taking such good care of us......we have a hug and head off up to our room. *

*It isn't overly late, maybe around 10.30/11ish...….so we go sit outside for a while with the last of our strawberry Snapple...…..and loads of ice...…..it is seriously hot still...….but we did enjoy sitting on the balcony......it was peaceful and we cherished our time so much here.....it was sad to think it was coming to an end soon...…..*

*Around midnight we finally crawled into bed...….we were shattered...….*

*Tomorrow was our last full day...…….where had the time gone!!!!

*


----------



## J'aime Paris

Confession....
I've never tried anything curried!

Raised in the Midwest where most of our meals growing up were roast chicken, roast beef and mashed potatoes, lol!


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> *I was glad one of our friends wasn't with us.....she orders chicken tenders......everywhere!!! She has the dullest palate on earth...…..her husband always tells her she`s not 5 anymore!!! *



Ok, I'm bad... but, not THIS bad.  LOL.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Confession....
> I've never tried anything curried!
> 
> Raised in the Midwest where most of our meals growing up were roast chicken, roast beef and mashed potatoes, lol!



Lol......I know what you mean......I grew up eating very regular meat and potato type dishes, same as you really, chicken, beef and lamb, we also lived near where they would hunt deer, so we ate a lot of game. Very traditional and all home cooked from scratch.....no packet mixes or convenience foods.......

But, as I grew up I tried everything food wise.......and although I do love traditional dishes like that, I love exotic food of all kinds........with school in Paris we enjoyed things like octopus and very rare beef which I’d never had before.......and first curry I tried I think I was around 17.......loved it!!!

A really good chicken curry done correctly is absolute bliss!!!

But so is creamy mashed potato..........


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Ok, I'm bad... but, not THIS bad.  LOL.



Lol.......oh I know that........

It is like going out to dinner with a moody teenager with her and her husband there at times........she wants chicken tenders, he tells her to order something adult...she gets all moody and orders it anyway........fun times!!!!

We don’t go out to eat with them a lot........


----------



## angryduck71

Yeah, even my 11-year-old is more sophisticated... like plain tofu.  LOL


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> *FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 14TH...…………..*
> 
> 
> *There`s nothing quite like waking up in your favourite place, in your favourite hotel for your first full day with a long trip ahead of you......this was just the best feeling and we loved it...…..we had both slept like logs...….our bed was so comfortable and I think we may have stirred once or twice during the night but got straight back to sleep......and as is usual, around 4pm we both sprung to life as our body clocks were telling us it was 9am!!! So, tried to fall back over, which when you are wide awake is almost impossible...…..but somehow we managed it...…..*
> 
> *I eventually awoke while Tom still slept, so I got up and very quietly pulled the drapes back to expose the twinkling swimming pool and the start of a very bright and sunny day and it was going to be a hot one......thank goodness!!!!! One of the reasons we come to Florida is for the heat...….just one of them though...…*
> 
> *At that I turned to "quietly" open my ipad……..and as the silent was still on UK time, my ipad email alert went off about 8 times...….guess I had 8 emails then!!! That unfortunately woke Tom up who didn't appreciate the alarm call...…...I think he may have pulled one of his pillows over his head at this point as light was streaming in and of course my rather loud email alert...…..oops!!!*
> 
> *Thing is I`m usually first up, and now I was awake there was no way I was getting back to sleep......it was all of 7am. We had thought we would sleep as late as we could this morning...….well, that was 7am for me. So, I went for my shower and by the time I got out Tom had properly woke up and was quite chatty for having such a strong sleep.....first day we can sometimes be a little sluggish. But, we both felt alright this morning.*
> 
> *We were smiling a lot as is our norm anyway, but when we are here we are almost cult like in the fact we seem to have a permanent smiles on our faces all the time according to many people...…….sounds a little weird when I write it down...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *So, once we were showered and dressed we headed rather strangely downstairs to breakfast...…...of course the lounge refurb was underway by the time we arrived so down we went. We had seen the temporary lounge last night, but very briefly......so we would get a good look this morning, and Tom was looking forward to scrambled eggs as he knew because they were so close to the kitchen now, they were being offered as well as pancakes that didn`t come from the little machine as they had upstairs. They were freshly prepared by the chef in Islands. *
> 
> *We went in and saw a couple of the staff we knew, and it did look alright set up the way it was...……Tom chose a table and I went over to the coffee area and I heard someone say ssshhh…….and as I turned I saw one of our favourite guys Samuel who is the supervisor...….he is just one of the best...….we had a big hug and it was so good to see him as we hadn't seen him in July as he was on vacation.....so we had a lot to catch up on...…..and we did......we chatted for ages and had a good old yap.*
> 
> *Breakfast was lovely, it was fairly quiet and we had a chance to see how the room worked and it did very well...….having no window was strange, but you can see out to the restaurant which was something......but for what they had, they did really well and you still got that Club Level feel from the staff.*
> 
> *We took our time as we had no plans to go to the park today as it was opening night of HHN tonight, so we planned a relaxing day and go pick up a few bits and pieces we needed for us and some gifts for others.*
> 
> *We didn't bother with sunscreen today as we were just going to be shopping and then have some chill time before going back out...….so we went up to our room for cash and we met the lady who has been our housekeeper for several years......it was so nice to see her......but, turns out she is leaving and this would be the last time we saw her...….she said we had a new housekeeper for our room and she was lovely (she was) and she thanked us for everything over the last few years...…..bless her she is so nice. We said our goodbyes and headed on down to get the car and head to Publix and then ABC Wines and Liquor......our newest favourite store!!!!*
> 
> *Boy was it hot when we stepped through those doors to the very picturesque bridge to exit the hotel........We walked to the car and then Publix is only a 10 minute drive away if that on Sand Lake Road...…..and as soon as we get out the car we feel the intense heat again...….was it usually this hot and we just forgot...….but, we thought it was just us...….so, into the store and picked up the few things we needed and back out...…..we then drove along to the ABC store we like which is almost back in LBV, we just take the back road from here. And to say this store is fun...…..it stocks everything...…..but today we were just looking at Rum...…….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Tom has enjoyed a rum in the past, but it wasn't really a big thing in our home...…..but since we discovered StrongWater Tavern in Sapphire when the hotel first opened, we are firm rum drinkers...….but, good rum...….none of the cheap stuff...….although I have to say the prices in the States for most stuff was much cheaper than we pay......especially these huge bottles that look like Fred Flintstone should own them!!! They are huge and very inexpensive by our prices back home...…….so we picked up some Appleton Estate and a gift for someone else oh and ginger beer and a bottle of squeezy lime for our favourite drink, so if we were in the room we could partake in one or two...…..we were definite fans of rum now big time......I could even say I preferred it to wine...….almost...….and wouldn't tell members of the wine clubs we belong to......I`d be flung out!!!*
> 
> *Purchases made we drove back home and dropped the stuff off in our room and realized it was now almost 12.30...….time for lunch...….we didn't know where the morning had gone at all...…...and that's the thing with trips....time passes so quickly.*
> 
> *Tom asked where I fancied eating today...….I already knew...…..I had heard of this place from someone on our last trip, and had seen it this morning when we drove into Publix parking lot...…..I told Tom it was a surprise and that I would drive again.....hmmm.....amy excuse...…..he was a little puzzled and had no idea where we were going......he did guess O` Charleys when we headed back down Turkey Lake Road...…….wrong...…….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It`s in the same strip mall as Publix and beside Rocco`s Tacos and First Watch...….can`t really miss it...…...and we had never gone here before......always like to try somewhere new on each trip and this looked good. The premise of this place is you can order food by the lb and it comes in a bag with whatever seasoning and heat value you want...….food in a bag sounded odd but we had heard the seafood was amazing!!! I was so looking forward to this place......and Tom when he saw where it was agreed. There are fried options and sandwiches like po boys available too.*
> 
> *We went in and it looked empty which worried us initially, but through the back was where everyone was and there were a lot of people already eating.....we got a booth and told the guy we had never been before after we ordered a soda for me and a beer for Tom.....of course I had agreed to drive, so a beer it was for Tom...…..he explained the menu and said we were in for a treat...…….*
> 
> *We decided to order 1lb of snow crab and 1lb of shrimp...….both spicy and with Juicy Cajun home seasoning...…...and a portion of Cajun fries which he warned us were hot......I told him I`d be disappointed if they weren't!!!! He smiled...I guessed I wouldn't be disappointed then...…*
> 
> *The seafood comes with everything on......heads, tails, shells......the lot......so if you don't like dealing with that side of seafood, this place isn't for you.....you also get a bib to wear as you can make a bit of a mess cracking shells and taking the heads off shrimp and the table is covered with easily disposed of plastic covers which do add a certain charm and a huge bucket in the middle for all the shells and such, and a big roll of kitchen paper and loads of wipes........it was nicely filled with locals and the guy himself said they didn't get a lot of tourists in here......well, we like to be different at times.
> 
> Glancing at everyone who was already eating`s food.....we were in for a treat...….the aroma and look of the food was gorgeous!!! *
> 
> *I had meant to tell Tom not to wear a white top...…...oops!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The snow crab came out first...….and this was different!!! Opening a bag of seafood was something I hadn't done before...…..but the aroma emanating from this bag as it was opened was sublime!!!*
> 
> *Tom got to cracking the shells and we shared this fresh, sweet and oh so juicy snow crab...…..just the right amount of spice and taste......but to be honest, it would have been perfect with no seasonings as we usually have it......but, we wanted to try it like this...…...just to be a little different. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The shrimp arrived and the fries had already been delivered...…..they were spicy!!!! And deliciously fresh.....and sizzling hot.....the way fries should be served......*
> 
> *But, the shrimp...….oh my goodness!!! How good were they......plumpest, juiciest, tastiest and huge shrimp we had never seen here before......there must have been more than a lb in here......as we seemed to be eating forever...……..the head and tails came away so easily......they were a joy to eat. We adore shrimp. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our waiter checked on us to see everything was good....and it really was perfect!!! Everything had been sublime...….we almost ordered another bag of shrimp, but that would really have been too much...…..although we would have managed it!!!!*
> 
> *We had finished and began to clear all the paper towels and wipes as we dutifully cleaned ourselves up.....although we did go and wash our hands properly as the seasoning just got everywhere...….but it was so good!!!*
> 
> *It had been a unique dining experience and one we will definitely do again. We never did get back this trip and doubt we`ll make it in December as it`s not somewhere Kyle would enjoy eating in...…..but next year for sure...…...we paid our check and the manager asked us how we had enjoyed our first experience with them, fabulous we told him!!!*
> 
> *We headed out into what felt like walking on the sun right now!!! It was hot and we decided then it wasn't just us......this was going to be a hot month!!! Although that did make this lizard very happy!!!! *
> 
> *This is the restaurant from the side, it is just in a row of other places, but looks so pretty...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As we went to cross the road we were aware of a wheelchair behind us hurtling towards us at great speed...…..I turned expecting to see someone who had lost control and was scared...…..instead we were met by a very aggressive beggar for want of a better word...….he was well dressed but was basically asking for money for something or other...…..we just said no and walked on. We hadn't seen that here before in this little shopping area, we had seen the guys at the four way junction of Sand Lake and Turkey Lake going between the cars to beg with their tale on a piece of cardboard…...but we headed back to the car rather quickly as you just never know. However, we didn't feel unsafe here at all in any way.*
> 
> *It was now around 2.30pm.....and we felt a little....not tired, just in need of a cool down......how were we going to cope with HHN tonight at this rate...….I was a little worried at the thought of it. *
> 
> *So, I drove us back home and we went up to our room and had a 30 minute power snooze...….although I wish now we had slept for longer...….we were going to be shattered later...…...but it was nice in the cool of the room just resting...…..and we did manage a little slice of cake each......*
> 
> *We headed down to Club Lounge around 4ish and had a lovely time there just chatting and catching up with the afternoon team......and did get some pictures of the temporary room...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They did have some special beers that they don't usually have that were from Jake`s I believe as well as the regular offerings. …..I think Tom tried one of them at some point...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We had a few glasses of wine and as I said had a good catch up with some of our favourite folks that were on...…..they`re all lovely though. *
> 
> *We left to go up and get changed to head to HHN...…..we were planning to use the hotel guest entrance which saves standing in the huge line outside......we had thought we might go in a bit later, but knowing how tired we might be, we decided to go in around 7ish...……*
> 
> *I hadn't noticed these last night...…….the little room service menu themed for the hotel...….and of course the special HHN menu which we didn't try out, mainly we were never hungry late at night...…….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We always planned to have something off this menu...….maybe next time...…….*
> 
> *So, for now we had changed our clothes and had our lanyards on with our Rush of Fear tickets and room key handy to get in to the event...….we were so looking forward to this tonight...…..
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *​


I must take my daughter to that seafood place. I know she’s adore it. Especially the crab. 
I had to go back and check my Sept dates. We left for home 9/10 and I don’t recall it being hotter than usual. Maybe it heated up some after we left because I actually thought it was cooler than some September trips lol. I am very heat tolerant though. And we were in S. Fla for 2 weeks before Orlando, so maybe I just was used to it!


----------



## cynditech

All caught up!!!  Now that we're back from HHN, I know what everyone's talking about as far as the houses and scare zones.

Halloween was actually my favorite, just because I'm absolutely terrified of Michael, and we got the absolute best scares in there lol!  I was constantly screaming, backing into the wall, lol!  I loved it!!!  Probably our second fav was stranger things, it was a great house, and we love the show.

Maybe we will run into you guy next year (yes, we're already planning on going again lol)!!!

Your food descriptions and pics always have me drooling!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> I must take my daughter to that seafood place. I know she’s adore it. Especially the crab.
> I had to go back and check my Sept dates. We left for home 9/10 and I don’t recall it being hotter than usual. Maybe it heated up some after we left because I actually thought it was cooler than some September trips lol. I am very heat tolerant though. And we were in S. Fla for 2 weeks before Orlando, so maybe I just was used to it!



Oh my goodness everyone was saying how hot it was for the time of year when we were there......even locals were complaining  .....it felt so much hotter than when we were there in July, and all the locals we know and staff were saying the humidity was appalling too....that was the first September we ever felt it as hot as that....and we really love heat!!! We had a heat index of 112f one day apparently.....that`s hot!! 

Oh you`d love the Juicy Crawfish place...……..it was one of our favourite places this trip!! We`ll need to wait till March to go back as Kyle isn't a big seafood eater.....not like that anyway.....lol.....


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> All caught up!!!  Now that we're back from HHN, I know what everyone's talking about as far as the houses and scare zones.
> 
> Halloween was actually my favorite, just because I'm absolutely terrified of Michael, and we got the absolute best scares in there lol!  I was constantly screaming, backing into the wall, lol!  I loved it!!!  Probably our second fav was stranger things, it was a great house, and we love the show.
> 
> Maybe we will run into you guy next year (yes, we're already planning on going again lol)!!!
> 
> Your food descriptions and pics always have me drooling!



It is addictive isn't it!!! Oh we`ll be there for sure...…..

Yes, I loved the Michael`s in the house......they were perfect timing wise and very accurate in their depiction of his little mannerisms...….Loved it!!!! The first Halloween house they did in 2014 was amazing......a little more detail than this one...very true to the original movie.....I wish they`d recreate that one again.....exactly....but yes, we did enjoy this house the most for personal scares...…

Glad you`re enjoying it still....and the food pictures!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY OCTOBER 1ST..…………*

*Well, our final full day was here...….it always seems so far away when we arrive......it feels like forever away......but then all of a sudden it`s upon us...….not the best feeling...….but we were going to have a really relaxing last day and no parks...…..*

*We had done enough of the parks this trip......and the heat was still higher than usual.....so as we were feeling unusually tired relaxing last day would work for us...…..although maybe if we hadn't stayed up so late and continued to get up so early....every single day....we might not have been so tired......add on the extreme heat of this year and yep, a nap sounded good anytime of the day...…..*

*We took our time to get ready this morning.....we were in no rush to go anywhere except the Club Lounge for breakfast......we hadn't been in since Friday so we were looking forward to seeing it fully functioning this morning...…..*

*Showered and dressed we started to walk over to RP.*

*We always walk through the convention and ballroom areas, it`s cool all the way......you can cut across the road at one point, but we stay inside and come out at where Tchoup Chop used to be......it is a nice walk and it`s usually deserted whenever we go except during the day when conventions are on....and this morning it`s busy again..…...we stick out like sore thumbs walking through all the very dressed up people getting ready for the day……..*

*We still love RPR, despite having a few stays at Sapphire and always enjoy walking in to the resort here too...……*

*We were looking forward to the Club Lounge again...….this really is the friendliest and warmest lounge around....the staff are honestly among the nicest people there are......and really look after you. Of course I may be a little biased.....but they really are. We had been to the other lounges at the other hotels, and this one for us had it all...…..*

*It did look good with everything laid out...…..*










































































*This was lovely...…..it felt even more welcoming than before and looked so modern and fresh......and of course the staff made the lounge such an amazing place...…..*

*We chatted away a couple of hours easy this morning, and enjoyed some toast, croissants and coffee......and we could see our suite and balcony from here too...….*












*Everyone coming in seemed to enjoy seeing the new style of the lounge......I loved watching people`s reactions as they wandered round about...….and for the majority it was a popular choice....*

*We were just getting ready to head off when I heard a voice say "hello again" I turned round to see the lovely Larry Beiderman who is the overall manager standing with his hands outstretched...…..we were so happy to see him. *

*We had first met Larry a few years back when I mentioned to our friend that although we emailed back and forward a lot, we had never actually met him...….so at check out one visit he arranged for Larry to come out and meet us.....we were thrilled, I think it was 2015 or 2016.....and we joked about how we were almost pen pals now …...my emails when we got home after every trip had become like war and peace over the years, but he loved to read them. So meeting him back then was so lovely...….we really did think he was one of the nicest folks ever. *

*Over our trips since we had always run into him a few times and he is always the nicest man to chat to and another who takes immense pride in the hotels and genuine concern for guests and the folks that work there....he super impressed us from the first time we met him. *

*So we had a big hug and asked what we thought of the lounge and chatted about a few other things.....another hug and then he went back to the other gentleman he was with...….he was just in checking out the lounge...….and it looked good for sure...….. *

*We chatted a little bit longer to the supervisor this morning Samuel who we just adore too......then we headed out with no real idea of what we were going to do except maybe some shopping......oops......and me not being a real shopper either...…..*

*Although my plan was....…..I had thought a little about this......I would do some Christmas shopping for some friends......yes, it was early, but I knew what they would love......Bath and Body being one of the stores I could get loads for them.………*

*But...…….the best laid plans...……..*




​*https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...NPeAhWnwAIHHTMdBUMQMwhGKAMwAw&iact=mrc&uact=8
More on the way...……..*


----------



## JaxDad

Did they get rid of that pancake machine in the RPR club lounge? It was slow and inefficient, but still kind of fun...


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Did they get rid of that pancake machine in the RPR club lounge? It was slow and inefficient, but still kind of fun...



Well, it wasn’t there when we were in that day, we left the next day so it could be back.......

Must admit wasn’t a fan of the pancakes from it.......and it sounded like the old internet dial up sound.........kids loved it though being able to do it themselves.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Our face when we got the boat back and listened to one family complain about how bad Universal is........they don't like it here, it`s not Disney (thank goodness) the food here is terrible, folks are so miserable, the hotels aren't really very child friendly and then proceeded to say they`re coming back next year!!!!!!



Bahahah...that totally would have been my face if I would have heard them complain.  Comparing the two parks is like comparing apples and mangos.  They each have their own positive points.  I like the fact that there are not as many young families there.  I've had my kids, I've had a dayhome ( daycare in my home ) for many years when my boys were growing up...I am done with young tired crying children.  And don't get my started on all the scooters and strollers lol.  I love Disney as well as Universal. They are both great parks and have their own points.  

Loving all the food pictures!!!  And what a great time you had with all the different meet ups!  Can't wait to hear more


----------



## disneyAndi14

I made it, all caught up for your last day! I love reading your updates always make me chuckle! Great writing style!

The elderly man at the park, oh my how nice of you to listen. I find in my line of work, R.N. Sometimes that is the best medicine!

Even with the heat you two have had some fun outings and great adventures again!

So happy, you will have another trip report before we know it!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Oh my goodness everyone was saying how hot it was for the time of year when we were there......even locals were complaining  .....it felt so much hotter than when we were there in July, and all the locals we know and staff were saying the humidity was appalling too....that was the first September we ever felt it as hot as that....and we really love heat!!! We had a heat index of 112f one day apparently.....that`s hot!!
> 
> Oh you`d love the Juicy Crawfish place...……..it was one of our favourite places this trip!! We`ll need to wait till March to go back as Kyle isn't a big seafood eater.....not like that anyway.....lol.....


Lol. The heat must have dialed up after we left!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Bahahah...that totally would have been my face if I would have heard them complain.  Comparing the two parks is like comparing apples and mangos.  They each have their own positive points.  I like the fact that there are not as many young families there.  I've had my kids, I've had a dayhome ( daycare in my home ) for many years when my boys were growing up...I am done with young tired crying children.  And don't get my started on all the scooters and strollers lol.  I love Disney as well as Universal. They are both great parks and have their own points.
> 
> Loving all the food pictures!!!  And what a great time you had with all the different meet ups!  Can't wait to hear more



Yep, Disney does put on a great show that's for sure...…

lol......yes......they`re very different parks and always makes me laugh when folks try to tell us on the Uni boards how much better Disney is to Universal...….great!!!! Go back to Disney.....lol......no one will miss you.....and the family on the boat were especially loud with their opinion.....I think they wanted a reaction.....lol....

We have always been lucky with folks we have met up with and the ones we have kept in touch with and still meet have become such good friends......every one of them. It was lovely meeting up with folks this trip...…

Not long to go now......almost finished...….finally!!!!! 

Glad you`re still reading along and enjoying...….


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I made it, all caught up for your last day! I love reading your updates always make me chuckle! Great writing style!
> 
> The elderly man at the park, oh my how nice of you to listen. I find in my line of work, R.N. Sometimes that is the best medicine!
> 
> Even with the heat you two have had some fun outings and great adventures again!
> 
> So happy, you will have another trip report before we know it!



I do a little volunteering in both the children`s nursery in our village and also now and again the Old People`s home in the next town to us......and yes, talking is the nicest thing you can do with them.....it`s very rewarding. But, the man in the park was a gem.....and you could see the sparkle still and obviously enjoyed teasing his daughter.....lol...…

Oh, yes, we pushed on some days despite the heat......but I have that lizard reputation to live up to.....lol.....can`t hide from the heat...…

Yes, this one should be finished soon......two weeks today till we fly out, so very excited over here......and to have Kyle come with us is the icing on the cake...….I know you`ll understand that as your trips with Andi are so precious...…..

I`m so glad you`re enjoying it though......


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Lol. The heat must have dialed up after we left!



I think it did!!!!

It might have sounded like we were complaining.....we really weren't.....as we do love the heat.....so we did try to make the most of it...…

Hoping for sunshine in December.....and maybe high to mid 80`s like last year...….well, we can hope...


----------



## schumigirl

*I had a list of things that certain folks had asked me to bring back as usual......we now don't ask folks what they want as so many ask for so much, and we can`t bring everything they would like...….but for a few select friends we still do...….and of course I like to stock up for Christmas gifts too...…..and places like Bath and Body are perfect...…*

*But first we head to Wal Mart for things like Pepperidge farm cookies for Kyle who loves them.....and a few other items......I had seem some little cami tops that go great under shirts and such and at just $3 each I`d buy at least 10 of them....didn't matter if they fell to bits...….Walmart was busy as usual. But, we do like this one on Turkey Lake Road…...it`s so handy and is large enough it never to feel mobbed...…*

*We love wandering around the produce department......so many things are so much larger than we get....like tomatoes and onions...….I do miss onions!!! But everything always look good in grocery stores over there.....*

*So purchases made, we head back out and of course snap a picture of the car again...….we must have missed one day!!!!!*

*It was my turn to drive again today......we just loved this car...….although we do have an incredibly powerful car at home as we do love cars, this was just fun...….so negotiations were a must when deciding who was driving...….and there was a lot of negotiations with this one!!*












*It was really too hot today to stand outside and take pictures of the Mall at Millenia......we parked up and got in as quick as we could as we had no sunscreen on today...…..and the sun at this point was just blazing down......although it was lovely as we did point out often...…..*

*Tiffany had a promotional stand in the centre of the Mall today......they were basically promoting a new type of diamond.....and when we spoke to the salesman they had attending the stand he was quite persuasive in us going to visit the store......but we decided against it.....just in case we saw something we liked...….lol...…we would visit next year, I know Kyle won`t be interested in us going in during our December stay.....and I have already chosen my main Christmas present this year......so maybe next year, although as I`ve said before, I`m not the biggest jewellery wearer.....I tend to wear the same pieces all the time...….as they have tremendous sentimental value.*




















*We wander down to Macy and have a look around there and pick up a perfume......although that is harder than it sounds...…..*

*Once upon a time when you went in there you were pounced upon by a dozen sales ladies......now we had to go searching for someone to make out purchase...….and when we did she wasn't overly keen....till I said oh it doesn't matter I`ll go elsewhere, as by then I had decided I didn't want to give her the sale so I told her no I wouldn't bother...….I can be funny like that with people who give off an attitude...…....….she sighed, rolled her eyes and said oh give me a minute and I`ll be there....by then we were gone and heading towards Bloomingdales...…..they were happy, more than happy to take our money!!!! *

*After Bloomingdale`s, Williams and Sonoma, Montblanc for a look at pens and then Godiva......we just looked in there today...…..we headed up to Bath and Body on the upper floor...…*

*I do love this store...…..and have an inordinate amount of items from there in my overflowing cabinet in the closets full of niceties like body butters and all sorts of other stuff, all beautifully scented...….. *











*Tom had the basket and I just swept along the shelves like a locust pulling stuff off the shelves and placing them in the basket...….they have so many products I adore and all my friends adored too...….*












*Tom is the most patient shopper in the world...….I really don't spend hours shopping....couldn't imagine anything worse to be honest......but there was so much choice and I had a lot to buy......but even I could see him patiently thinking....you`ve already got them......them too.....ok.....I was done...….*

*We go back to the till and there`s no one there......but she comes out and as I step forward another lady jumps in front of me......eh, no lady there`s a line......if she had asked me if she could go in front I`d have let her, but nope, not like that......so I very loudly told her there was a line and I was first...….she then said something that very few people had ever said to me...….she looked at me and uttered the words......Oh I didn't see you standing there...….*

*Yep, nice try lady...…..I did go first.....usually I wouldn't but she was pushy......Tom said later she had stood behind us for a second them moved in from the left to race to the front......not today!!! *

*Once we had paid for our many purchases we headed out to the car and loaded them in the trunk and by now it was lunchtime...…...and we were feeling a little hungry by now...…..*

*We got in the car turned the engine on and sat for a second while we decided where to go for lunch.....as we were chatting someone who had seen us get in the car honked her horn wondering why we weren't moving......lol...….I was sorely tempted to get back out and go in the Mall......but we gestured to her we would be a second.....she honked her horn again......the mall car park was mobbed at this point.....as I was about to reverse she honked again.....Tom was fizzing at this point at her impatience.....despite it being a good space....it wasn't worth her stress surely...…..*

*So the way the other cars beside me were parked, I had to reverse out into her......so she went back a bit despite looking annoyed at having to do so......as I reversed out another car came swooping down and took the space......I seemed to have reversed far enough back so she could do that...…..*

*As I drove off I looked in the mirror and saw the first woman had got out of the car I assume to tell swooping woman that space was hers...…...we were off out of it...….*





​


*So, as we drove, we decided to go back to Beth`s Burgers on Universal Blvd...….the down side of this road was it reminded us we would be on it tomorrow heading for the airport to go home......we didn't like this road when we were driving this way...……the other way we loved of course......*

*But, this place had impressed us...….we were looking forward to going back again.....burgers were good...*

*We went in and it was the same girl who served us last week...….she remembered us as being in before and knew it was recently.…..again, she said they don't get a hug amount of tourists....especially Scottish tourists...….*

*We opted for the double burger today...….Tom chose and egg, bacon swiss cheese and lettuce with tomato and added some raw onion as he misses it too...........I opted for lettuce tomato jalapenos and spicy bbq sauce......we both got soda`s and went to sit down...…..*

*It was a little quieter today when we went in but filled up very quickly.....this really was a popular place apparently...…..*





















*The food arrived fairly quickly.....and it looked delicious...….although Tom had so many toppings you could barely see his burgers!! *

*Just before we started eating the lovely young lady who had served us appeared with a little side pot of more jalapenos...…..she had remembered us chatting about me loving them......now that was sweet!!!! And incredibly thoughtful……….*





















*The food was gorgeous...….the bun was one of those sweet ones and I couldn't resist eating some of the bun again......everything was beautiful......and we decided that actually one beef patty was more than enough...….two was incredibly filling and we couldn't finish it all today...……and the fries were delicious....really delicious. *

*But, the food is so inexpensive......you really felt you were getting great value for money here!!! *

*We finished our soda`s and headed out thanking her again for the little extra touch......I was glad we had tipped well when we paid. The staff in here are incredibly nice......it was a place we would venture to again on another trip. *

*I drove off again back home and gave the car to the valet guys.....then headed up to our room with our arms laden with goodies.…..none of us mentioning how on earth were we going to fit all this in two suitcases......even with the extra weight we had with being Premium!!!! *

*And we would soon find out...….as we planned to do most of our packing this afternoon.....*


*More to come of today....……*


----------



## shh

_Our face when we got the boat back and listened to one family complain about how bad Universal is........they don't like it here, it`s not Disney (thank goodness) the food here is terrible, folks are so miserable, the hotels aren't really very child friendly and then proceeded to say they`re coming back next year!!!!!!
_
Reminds me of that classic joke: "The food here is terrible...and such small portions!"


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> nd the family on the boat were especially loud with their opinion.....I think they wanted a reaction.....lol....



I dont get the competition. They are diffferent birds. You can like one, you can like the other, you can like both. What you like makes no difference to me. Just enjoy.


----------



## cynditech

I am dying laughing about the parking lot honker - gets what she deserves basically lol!!!

I could spend alot of time (and $$$) in Bath & Body works - I love so many of the scents.  I hoard the soaps and candles - drives hubby crazy.  

We had a similar greenhouse display for our Tiffany store here - it was for our new diamond cut.  Now it's switched over to Christmas, with cute robots - I always love to hear when people enjoy the displays.  I'm actually not much of a jewelry wearer myself (I know, strange for someone that works in jewelry) - but I do get tempted every once in awhile


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> I think it did!!!!
> 
> It might have sounded like we were complaining.....we really weren't.....as we do love the heat.....so we did try to make the most of it...…
> 
> Hoping for sunshine in December.....and maybe high to mid 80`s like last year...….well, we can hope...


I’m hoping for 80s in LA next week!  Leave on 23rd for 6 days. Daytime temps here are low 50-high 40s. Some sunshine and warmth will be most welcomed. Going to see Disneyland Christmas decorations.


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> _Our face when we got the boat back and listened to one family complain about how bad Universal is........they don't like it here, it`s not Disney (thank goodness) the food here is terrible, folks are so miserable, the hotels aren't really very child friendly and then proceeded to say they`re coming back next year!!!!!!
> _
> Reminds me of that classic joke: "The food here is terrible...and such small portions!"



Lol.......ain’t that the truth!!!

I love..........yeah nobody goes there anymore.......it’s too crowded......


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> I dont get the competition. They are diffferent birds. You can like one, you can like the other, you can like both. What you like makes no difference to me. Just enjoy.



Absolutely.........

We see so much of it on the boards......it comes in runs usually........I have no interest in whether folks love Disney more.......and yep, just enjoy and don’t come tell me about it........lol.......I don’t go to the Disney boards to tell them how fabulous Universal is........odd........

Glad you’re still reading along.........not long to go now.......


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> I am dying laughing about the parking lot honker - gets what she deserves basically lol!!!
> 
> I could spend alot of time (and $$$) in Bath & Body works - I love so many of the scents.  I hoard the soaps and candles - drives hubby crazy.
> 
> We had a similar greenhouse display for our Tiffany store here - it was for our new diamond cut.  Now it's switched over to Christmas, with cute robots - I always love to hear when people enjoy the displays.  I'm actually not much of a jewelry wearer myself (I know, strange for someone that works in jewelry) - but I do get tempted every once in awhile



Lol.........yes, we did get a sense of “haha” ..........I didn’t think anyone could get so worked up over a parking space......

Yep, B&B products are beautiful.......had to limit my candle buying as they are so heavy, but managed a few...... Love the hand soaps and body lotions and potions........now to decide what to give away as presents......I’m looking at things and thinking oh I’ll use that......and that.......then Tom reminds me I’m back in a couple of weeks and can restock.......yep, that’ll work........lol.......

Yes, that’s what it was for .....and new cut.........I always enjoy little things like that.......and the guy was lovely to chat to........he spotted my rings straight away and we chatted about them and the guy who sold us two of them here......oh I’d be so tempted if I worked there........but, I hear you.......I have some lovely pieces and tend to stick to them.......Tom is the one who’s always saying let’s go get you something new........won’t complain about that though!!! 

Glad you’re still reading.........


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> I’m hoping for 80s in LA next week!  Leave on 23rd for 6 days. Daytime temps here are low 50-high 40s. Some sunshine and warmth will be most welcomed. Going to see Disneyland Christmas decorations.



Oh how lovely........and yep, 80’s would be lovely for you.......

And it’ll be lovely to see the Christmas display there too......hope you have a blast......


----------



## schumigirl

*How a packed suitcase should look...……*







*The reality...……….*








*And how we might end up at the airport...…..*








*Packing was going to be fun!!!!*


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we get back into our room and we immediately begin to look at the packing situation...….I think we were going to have to go buy another suitcase and pay for an extra one on the plane......it was around $70 I think for another one......but it looked at that point that it had to be done......so Tom said we`d see what we could fit in and then decide if we needed another, we`d drive to Walmart and pick up any old suitcase.....*

*So, we got everything out and began organising everything.....we made sure the rum we had purchased was well bubble wrapped...…..anything else was wrapped around it......I had put everything that needed washed immediately into bags....whites, coloured and so on.....then everything else would get washed as and when......so I was pleased with how everything was organised for when I got home...…...but I do like to get laundry all out of the way as soon as we can...….*

*And we managed it...…...just about...…..at least we knew the duty free that we buy at the airport we won`t need to worry about as it`ll be in the cabin with us...….we did enjoy bringing home different types......and our friends certainly appreciated it too!!!! *

*We were going over to the Club Lounge later so we had a little time before we did even though we were going over early...….this would be our last visit as we always have the buffet breakfast on our last morning when we stay at Sapphire Falls...…..we are the type of folks that once you`ve done something once...it`s tradition...….so we went out and sat on the balcony for a little while......we had ordered room service coffee and that had just arrived, so we sat and enjoyed that and some water while still basking in this amazing heat...….*


*Back in a mo...…..*


----------



## angryduck71

BAWAHAHAHA -- your shopping mall trip!  I swear I've had this exact same experience at least once!


----------



## schumigirl

*Another delivery from one of our our wine clubs...….woohoooo....that's the kind of nice interruption you don`t mind though...….*


*So, we enjoyed our coffee and water, I replied to a couple of emails I had and one from our friend who was on days off......we were so sorry we wouldn't see him as we checked out but we would see him in December and we so looked forward to that...…..*

*We came in from the balcony and got ourselves ready to go over to the Club Lounge...….*

*Our last day we do like to relax and take it easy......some visits we do the parks but not this trip......and I think today we had excelled in doing not very much  ...….so we went down and wandered through the convention and ballroom areas...….and it was fairly quiet today apart from the usual security and some other staff...….*

*We go in the lounge and have hugs from almost everyone...….they had wondered where we were over the weekend...…...it was nice to be missed!!!!*

*Everyone apparently had discussed where our favourite table would be lol..........we did have one favourite in the old design of the lounge, but this one didn't have an obvious choice so far...….so we just sat down at the first table......facing the entrance door...….*











*This lounge was even more impressive as we entered it again...….I loved the mix of colours and designs and it just felt right.....but so different from the old lounge!!!! *

*It was quiet right now as there was nothing being served yet......a few popped their head in and asked when drinks would be available...….that was about it...…..*

*So, we had a lovely chance to chat and catch up with some of the nicest TM around...…. *

*I did ask one of the girls where the manager was as we really loved to see her and catch up and I think she misheard me as she said oh it won`t be long...….I thought she meant it won`t be long till she arrived.....but when it hit 4.30pm and alcohol was served she asked me did I still want the tequila......I must have looked so vague as we don't really touch the liquor during the service hours...….she said you asked when the tequila was coming out......I burst out laughing and said no I asked when Kayla was **coming up...….we both had a good giggle as she did note I don't usually partake in the hard stuff so early in the day......lol.....I did think she was a little vague when I asked the question, she must have thought why I was asking as I know the Club Times so well...…...oh dear...…..*

*A man came over and said we obviously knew the staff well he could see we had a real connection with them.....and I think we do......we get on so well and they are all so lovely...….but he did say it was nice to see we felt so at home here...…*

*I did take some pictures of the offerings tonight and the alcohol as it was now laid out...….I believe it was Italian night...……*




















*I loved that splashback!!!!!*



















*I did ask if it was alright to go behind the desk and take pictures, I wouldn't ever just presume to wander behind the desk...….they said it was absolutely fine...….*





















*We passed our time and chatted the early evening away...….we also chatted to other guests to see what the general consensus of the new lounge was, and folks overwhelmingly loved it.....a few folks had small moans about one thing or another but, it looked a success form a guest perspective...….as said before there were a few little things would be addressed in the coming weeks...….*

*There was one thing about the new lounge I didn't like but I`m waiting to see if others comment on it first......some may not notice......but it`s a new thing I`m not sure about. But I laughed when someone told me I`d get used to it…...she was probably right.....she said I didn't like it because this place felt as comfortable as our own sitting room to us...….again, she was totally right.....she knew us so well after only a few weeks...….*

*The Club Manager was in now and we had a good old chat about everything......it`s funny how you meet some people and you just click.....and we were like that when we met her......you really take to some people instantly and she was one of those....we were about ready to leave when she said would we be over for breakfast in the morning......I said no, this was our last visit as we were going to Amatista for breakfast…….she dashed off quickly and came back out with a card with our name on it...….and disappeared back behind the desk...…*

*I looked at her mysteriously...….usually we gave them a thank you card for taking such good care of us every trip...….but for us to have a card I was intrigued...….*

*So, I opened it and it was a card that had been signed by all the TM in here and some from the concierge desk downstairs we knew too...….and they had all written something absolutely beautiful in it about us.....My head immediately went down as I was genuinely touched to the core to read what some had written......it was beautiful and very thoughtful...…..and the tears were just running down my face as I read each persons message to us......I`m the first to admit I am soft hearted and get emotional very easy, but this meant so much as it was from people we cared a lot about. And what some of them had written was incredibly touching and I won`t ever forget it...….*

*As I read the last comment and wiped my eyes a little I looked up and got up to give Kayla a massive hug and say thank you......she said she hadn't meant to make me cry......but they were happy tears I told her.....and they were......I really thanked them all for all that they had written and asked them to pass on thanks to those that weren't there today...……that card meant a lot to us. *

*I was still wiping my eyes five minutes later...…..poor Tom....you could see folks coming in and looking at me then him as if to say what have you done.....lol...……*

*But now it was time to say our goodbyes...….this bit I never look forward to...….but we do, and we are reminded it won`t be that long till we`re back again......and it`s not. I think it was around a 7 week gap from one trip ending to the next one beginning...…...and they were right..*

*So, goodbyes all said we leave the lounge with the lovely card safely in my bag.....and I would read that several times again tonight...……and happy tears would return every time I did look at it. *

*We walk back across to Sapphire and cut out onto the road part rather than continue on to Sapphire convention area......as we want to take pictures of the balcony from the ground level........*


















*We were going to head out to dinner at the Orlando Ale House on Kirkman again...…*


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> BAWAHAHAHA -- your shopping mall trip!  I swear I've had this exact same experience at least once!



lol.....we had too in the UK.....but this woman was crazy!!!! 

She soon learned if you give me your bad attitude, you`ll get it back in bucket loads…...only I did it the chickens way this time......I drove off after karma took over.....and a little bit of good judgement reversing……

Some people...…...


----------



## schumigirl

*Thank you...….*


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> I dont get the competition. They are diffferent birds. You can like one, you can like the other, you can like both. What you like makes no difference to me. Just enjoy.



Vicki, I thought I had it in the pm you sent me......but I don’t........

When is your trip this year?? I’ve forgotten your dates,.......


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> lol.....we had too in the UK.....but this woman was crazy!!!!
> 
> She soon learned if you give me your bad attitude, you`ll get it back in bucket loads…...only I did it the chickens way this time......I drove off after karma took over.....and a little bit of good judgement reversing……
> 
> Some people...…...


It wasn't just her either -- the folks not helping you in stores... people cutting in lines... all in one day.  Yup.  Typical.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> It wasn't just her either -- the folks not helping you in stores... people cutting in lines... all in one day.  Yup.  Typical.  LOL



Oh yes gotcha.......

It was one of those days.......I don’t suffer fools gladly and having to deal with folks like that.......well.....unfortunately there are some folks you have to deal with......




I was asked earlier how many posts I had.........I hadn’t a clue.........

Do people care about post counts and building their post count up??? 

Seems so ......I had to go check how many I had......I’m vague at times..........


----------



## Cara

schumigirl said:


> *So the way the other cars beside me were parked, I had to reverse out into her......so she went back a bit despite looking annoyed at having to do so......as I reversed out another car came swooping down and took the space......I seemed to have reversed far enough back so she could do that...…..*
> 
> *As I drove off I looked in the mirror and saw the first woman had got out of the car I assume to tell swooping woman that space was hers...…...we were off out of it...….*



 (insert slow clap)


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> (insert slow clap)



Lol.......

Now that made me laugh!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for all the lovely emails and messages...........

Yep, of course I’ve noticed!! Couldn’t not......I don’t bother with things like that......

Should catch up tomorrow.......


----------



## agavegirl1

Still reading Carole!  After reading your reports, I have upgraded to Club Level at Portofino for next October/November.  I will be sure to write all about it.

Wendy


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Still reading Carole!  After reading your reports, I have upgraded to Club Level at Portofino for next October/November.  I will be sure to write all about it.
> 
> Wendy



Hi Wendy........lovely to see you post again........

I am thrilled you’ve upgraded to Club Level.......I am sure you’ll love it........PB is so lovely too!! And I know how much you are looking forward to this trip after everything........and will definitely look forward to hearing all about it.....

Hope you’re doing better every day........


----------



## schumigirl

*We dropped our items off back in the room and freshened up a little before wandering down to the valet to get a car to take us to Kirkman...….not too far away...…….and we got a car straight away...….usually the drivers go the same way but this one went round the back way and when he was supposed to go straight on to take us into the rear of the Alehouse, but he turned left.....we immediately asked him if he knew where he was going...….turned out he didn't...….he thought he was going somewhere else....oh dear!!! *

*He managed to turn around and get us there in a few minutes......weird he thought we were going somewhere else...…..*

*Once inside we managed to get a table immediately....it was busy, but not as busy as yesterday. We had the booth we same to get in here......kind of like it was our table...….our waitress came over and she was lovely as they all seem to be in here.....*

*We ordered a bottle of wine between us tonight, they have an alright choice of wines, nothing over the top special but it`s a sports bar so wine isn't exactly their forte...….but, we enjoyed it. *










*We again decided to share the pan fried potstickers, which we enjoyed before...…..they came with a sweet chilli dipping sauce and were lovely...…..lighter than they looked! *











*There is such a good atmosphere in here.....everyone is so friendly and we did enjoy the menu in here.....it is very inexpensive for anyone on a budget and good portions......not over the top portions like some places do......that can be so off putting and so many places now were offering massive portions as a gimmick......no thanks.......I prefer smaller portions but better quality...…...but, this place was good. *

*Steaks weren't top notch but neither were the prices...…..*

*I had opted for the filet mignon served rare, and Tom asked for a full rack of ribs......I believe this was a special on a Monday night...…..and for the paltry sum of $12.99 for them...….my steak was only $20. An absolute bargain......*




















*This was very good food. *

*The steak was as rare as I asked for and for the price it was lovely...….and Tom`s ribs were beautiful...….I did like the sauce but didn't take too much in case it had msg in it. But, they were lovely.*

*As is usual with us we have no room for dessert...….but we had enjoyed our meal...…..we finished our wine and paid the check and sadly headed out to wait for our car to pick us up...….we had pre arranged one to come back for us tonight.…….*

*Last nights are always filled with mixed feelings......we want to and do enjoy every second, but the impending gloom of the last day is no doubt forefront in our minds...…….*

*We get back to the hotel and head straight up to our suite...…...I get the ipad out and do online check in for our flight tomorrow...….easy peasy…….*

*Then we go sit outside on the balcony with a little nightcap...….it was so lovely sitting in the heat out in the night air...….we could have sat here all night. *

*We didn't stay that long, maybe an hour or so......and around 11pm we headed slowly to bed and went to sleep trying not to think tomorrow was our travel home day......although seeing Kyle again was going to be lovely...….always a silver lining...……


*


----------



## schumigirl

*TUESDAY OCTOBER 2ND.…………….*


*Well, this entry shouldn't drag on for long...…..our last day doesn't involve much...*

*Our flight was around 4.30pm which is on the early side for flights going back to the UK...….usually they were round about 7-9pm...….but this one arrived nice and early in the UK...….so it was the reason we had chosen this one. *

*We woke up with a mix of sadness and excitement...….excitement as we would be seeing Kyle tomorrow and we do love flying......even after so many flights, I still think it is an adventure...….and obvious sadness at leaving one of our favourite hotels and places in the world. Of course leaving only meant it would be one day closer till we got to come back...……*

*Up and showered we headed down to Amatista for the lovely buffet breakfast they offer.....and they do have a phenomenal choice for everyone...….and there really is something for even the most difficult palates to please...……*

*We sit down and are being looked after by Jimmy...….now, Jimmy is quite a character and a lot of fun as well as being incredibly humorous...…...but very attentive...….and he is keen for everyone to have a lovely experience in the restaurant...……*

*We do opt for the buffet and coffee...….and go help ourselves.....I always opt to start with smoked salmon which I love...….and some healthy grapes and berries...….you can have all the accessories to go with the salmon, but I like it as it is...….there is also a lovely charcuterie selection to choose from...….*










*Tom is up at the omelette station but decided to have sunny side up eggs and chooses some bacon, sausage and a few potatoes...…..he doesn't take any pictures of his food this morning......*

*I am now finished the salmon and have a little break before going for some of those little sausage links, bacon, a pancake and a few of the potatoes...…..*



















*Those little link sausages are beautiful......a little peppery but not spicy and I love them!!! It looks a lot but, it`s not really.....our next meal will be on the plane later...….so this really is an all day breakfast.....*

*The restaurant itself is lovely...….very fresh and airy and you never feel cramped or rushed whenever we have come in...…...definitely a good choice for our last morning...….*











*We pay our check which for two of us with tip is $60. Not bad for food that will keep us going all day.....I`m not sure their coffee is the best down here, not sure why as the coffee from Dutch Trading co is beautiful......this seems a little bitter and almost weak...…..but hey ho...….*

*This little area is lovely outside Amatista…….*



























*It really is a beautiful hotel and we love it!!!! Although we are reminded today of the last time we left here and we met the very odd and weirdly competitive lady who decided she had to tell me how often she had stayed and how the staff were always lovely to her too.....I`m glad to hear it...wouldn't expect anything less......but why folks think you need to hear it is beyond me......I guess some people are very insecure or just overly competitive...…..but we saw a woman who we initially thought looked just like her......actually when she turned she was nothing like her at all......lol...….*

*We went back to our room and we had a couple of emails wishing us a safe journey home...….always nice to see......and I replied to the ones I wanted to straight away......and one from Kyle wishing us a safe flight home and that he was looking forward to seeing us again...….bless!!!! *

*Once we were all packed up, we had a few minutes out on the balcony before coming back into the cool of the rooms...…..*

*We made sure the place was completely empty of anything of ours and any rubbish was neatly piled up in bags......we always seem to leave a load of stuff behind!!!! But, one last check of our suite and we were almost ready to leave. *

*The suite had been a real treat...….folks sometimes ask how can we stay in a normal hotel room for so long......some folks couldn't deal with it apparently...….well, I guess we maybe get on better than some other families do.....we can enjoy being in the same room for a long time without feeling cramped or have the feeling of being stuck together...…..it`s a shame some folks can`t do that...….and are quite open and say they couldn't be in that close a confine with their family for any length of time...…..*

*However, the space the suites have is fabulous!!!! We had loved every second of this suite......and the balcony had been a special treat and a lovely surprise.....we were incredibly grateful for such a surprise. *

*Down to check out we marvelled at the weight of our cases!!! They weighed a ton!!! This wasn't going to be good at the airport.....…..*

*But, check out was smooth and swift...….everything was already sorted for us, so we passed on our thanks and we headed for the main doors to get our car. The Valet guys had the car for us in a moment......and one regretfully offered to load our cases.....Tom told him to wait and he`d help......the young lad looked very relieved...….but we got our cases in and thanked them all again and headed off for the drive of shame back to the airport. *

*This is not the road we want to be going...….even after 19 nights we aren't ever ready to go home...…*

*But, twenty minutes or so later we are pulling in to Alamo and hope there is no mix up with us having changed cars.....there should be zero to pay...…...and there is zero to pay on the receipt...….*

*That walk over to the terminal is depressing...…..and with hauling these behemoth like suitcases isn't fun.....we will look forward to getting rid of these...…..*

*Check in hadn't opened yet when we got there......so we stood where we thought Premium check in was......a family were already there and we got chatting to them as you do...….they were nice and it had been the husbands first visit, so it was lovely to hear his thoughts. As we chatted I hadn't noticed the line grow behind us......I think everyone was arriving at the same time...….*

*Someone mentioned priority boarding and a voice behind who became known as little miss loudmouth piped up what a waste of money it was, who wanted to do that, why did people bother as it was such a waste...…..well, first of all it`s around $20 so not exactly a fortune.....I told her well, we get it for free for flying Premium......and she sneered that she had never flown Premium so wouldn't know about that.....I guess there are people around who just ooze sour grapes...….she started to go on about how Premium wasn't worth the money either......lol...…I was tempted to say how would you know if you`ve never done it...….but decided to ignore her......she obviously had a chip on her shoulder...….I just smiled and said I hoped she had a nice flight.....and went back to talking to the family in front who were also shaking their heads at little miss loudmouth who was now mouthing off to anyone who would listen...….oh dear. *

*We were third in line and when it came to our cases being weighed I couldn't look...….I was laughing we`d probably have to pay the equivalent of another case......but, by some miracle they were both just over by a kilo or two......and she didn't charge us anything...….nice!!!! I could have shopped some more.....lol....*

*Now we have time to kill till our flight...….we go for a coffee in the food court, pass the time and eventually wander over to go on the people mover. *

*I take our usual last few pics of the airport...…….the fountain and the flag......and say see you soon...…*



















*We have TSA pre check with having Global Entry, but our tickets didn't have it on this time, so we had to go through the regular line......apparently every now and again you can have that happen......so we took off shoes and the usual......thankfully the line wasn't long...…….and we were through....the officers were very friendly today and we get our items without much of a wait. *​

*There is a people mover ready to go so we reluctantly get on and soon we are swooping down to the terminal...…..*

*We buy some duty free and we`ll pick that up on the plane when we board...….we do buy a lot, but again, there`s a few there that we really will enjoy...….*​
*We try to Facetime Kyle as he had asked, but connection just wasn't there......so we gave up and just waited till it was time for us to board. And it came around quickly......we were delayed by around 40 minutes which didn't seem so bad and we did start to board early...…..being one of the first on after the assistance passengers is nice...…..*​

*We reach our seats and are immediately offered our first glass of sparkly for the flight...…..*

*Still quite haven't mastered the narcissistic images...….*​

















*We took off in more or less within half an hour of our predicted time......and there was no line of planes to wait behind tonight.....we seemed to head out to the take off runway and go......and it was another smooth take off...…...I so enjoy the take off now...……*

*We get the upgraded movies as it was Premium and Tom and I both watched the same movie, and again....neither of us can remember what it was!!! I didn't write it down!! Oh it was Deadpool 2.....just came back to me...….Then they served drinks which are complimentary in Premium and we both get a couple of little wines and then soon after the food comes around with which you get more wine.....I can see us taking these little bottles home with us...…..the food was decent.....no choice tonight, but it was a bbq chicken with something or other......it was that memorable!!! Cheese and crackers with a little compote and a yukky mint dessert…….but it filled a hole and passed some time...….*

*Once service is over the lights are dimmed and we all settle down to try and sleep...….and yes, we had another squawking child.…..almost the whole flight!!! I had noise cancelling headphones on so I didn't get the worst of it......but we both managed to sleep a little......it was a pretty uneventful flight for the most part. *

*They put the lights on around an hour before we land and serve juice, yoghurt and a granola bar for breakfast......I had bought us blueberry muffins as an alternative......but we weren't hungry at all. So we had some water and tea.…….and by now we were over Ireland which meant not long to go...…..*

*We both felt shattered at this point...….and of course we were landing early, which was brilliant, but we had booked a later train in case we were delayed.....lol......we would be so early!!! *

*Landing was good and smooth...….it looked dark and drab and a little cool outside at Manchester.....*

*We had a spot ready for us so he stopped the engines and there is the usual hustle to get out......we manage to be fairly near the front as we are among the first off.....and we head the very long walk down to passport control......we go through the machines and don't even need to speak to anyone now.....and we are through to the luggage area......we are first in here and as we go through the lights come on.....*

*I head to the bathroom and as I arrive back unbelievably our cases are just coming through and there are two of them together......success!!!!*

*So, we head down to the Radisson which is attached to the terminal......although we don't have a car there to pick up, they do a wonderful buffet breakfast......and that`s where we would pass our time till our train was due. *

*The breakfast is excellent here...…..smoked and hot smoked salmon, charcuterie board, cereals, toasts, muffins, croissants and of course the hot cooked options......and you can help yourself to either prosecco or make up a bloody mary…….neither of which I choose to take this morning......far too early...…*

*We intead opt for two large pots of tea one after the other...….and a member of staff who knows us from previous visits when we have had lunch in the bar when we arrive is incredibly welcoming....I didn`t think he`d remember us but he did.....so we chatted to him and then proceeded to enjoy the lovely offerings.....and it was lovely...…we both had British bacon, hash brown, toast and Tom had eggs.....but the best bit was the tea!!! It was boiling hot and we enjoyed copious amounts of it!!! 

There is a distinct lack of any pictures from when we take off...….we never feel very picture like and when we get off the plane everyone looks like they have been dragged through a hedge backwards...…..and we were so tired. So, the camera stayed where it belonged. *

*Eventually we headed off down to the train station which is also attached to the terminal.....just a short walk away....….and we saw our train was on time.....that was ideal as we had a connection to make for the next train we needed to get...…..the ironic thing was we could have made the earlier train......but we found out as we got on this one, the previous one had been cancelled...….we were meant to get this one...…*

*Our seats were booked and in first class......so we had plenty of room to sprawl out on....we weren't sharing the table with anyone so we could put our heads down a little...…..I slept but Tom didn't...…*

*The journey was good and when we changed trains that was easy too. We would consider doing it again.....*

*We came out of our almost home station and got in a cab...…..I wished we hadn't...….this was the ultimate death cab!!!! He was whizzing around from lane to lane going much faster than he should have been all while talking to us through his rear view mirror...…..I just wanted to scream watch the road!!!! But, somehow we made it home safe and it was a welcoming sight...…*

*We left everything.....although I did manage to get the first load of washing in before we hit bed and we planned to sleep for 3 hours...….get up and wait for Kyle to come home. *

*Today we both managed an hour, but we were exhausted......we were surprised we couldn't sleep any longer......so we dragged ourselves up and showered and dressed......at least we`d look almost human for him coming in...…..and he was finishing early today so he was home around 3.30pm...….*

*Boy, did we hug him or what......it was so good to see him...…..after I thought I`d had enough hugs, I had another...…..*

*So, laundry was in the process of being done....we had unloaded both cases and hand luggage.....and we gave Kyle his gifts of which he was delighted with...…..and we just sat and chatted with again, more tea.....*

*Tonight was Chinese takeout...…...as is our usual choice......I wanted something hot and spicy......and it was lovely. *

*We survived until around 10pm which was good for us......we should get back into our normal routine fairly quickly this way...….we would hopefully sleep until 6.30 and then back to normal...…..*

*Another wonderful trip was now over and we would soon be heading back on trip #16 to Orlando....and the best bit of this one coming was Kyle was coming with us!!!! *


*Will be along with some final thoughts on the trip...….but I really hope anyone who has read it has enjoyed it, and I thank each and every one who has given such lovely comments along the way...it`s nice to not be talking to myself...…..
*



​

*A "little" more comment and observations to come...…..*


----------



## J'aime Paris

Your TRs are always so entertaining...I'm sad when they come to an end!!
You and Tom are a lovely couple, and it's always fun being a part of your adventures!
Thank you for continuing to take the time to share


----------



## jump00

Another lovely trip report - Wonderful read -Thank you!!!!!!!
How did Kyle's new bathroom/ renovation turn out?


----------



## schumigirl

*SOME FINAL THOUGHTS AND OBSERVATIONS ON THE TRIP*







​*I promise I won`t turn this into War and Peace...….summations should be short and succinct  .....so I won`t be rehashing the whole trip report again...…..but there were some highlights, some amazing points and even some quite low points on this trip. Although even those weren't that low...…..*



*This was our 15th trip to Orlando...….and it didn't feel like it, it still feels new and fresh every time...….we still love that feeling of landing at the airport ready to begin another adventure......it still is quite an adventure for us making an almost 10 hour flight over the very large and very deep Atlantic Ocean...….I try not to dwell on that too much!!! *

*We started our visit at RPR which is just beautiful...….we absolutely adore this hotel and all the staff we know so well in it...….and we have known some a long time. Others who we have met recently have become as close to us as folks can and we appreciate everything they do for us.....and love keeping in touch between visits. They look after everyone and the service they supply to all guests is second to none.* 

*We have come to care very deeply for them and adore spending time chatting to them and getting to know them better. And as someone joked we almost have residency there, we can do this!!! So staying there is always a pleasure and every visit just keeps getting better and better. We are so grateful to the staff there as they are special, especially our very special friend who is the kindest most considerate man on the planet......Tom does joke I prefer him to Tom......lol...….I always say of course I do ......but he does make us feel incredibly special and most certainly a part of the family we have come to cherish over the years. It was also a real privilege to be shown the new updated Club Lounge before anyone else......for that we were incredibly grateful..…...along with so many other things that don't make the trip report...…*

*Same with Sapphire Falls……..this is our second, second home...….we have been made to feel so welcome there too and have made some lovely relationships with several folks over there too......when you are told you are part of the Loews family, it does warm your heart. And these are folks who make our trips more special and adored than they already are. *

*Our September trip is very HHN focused...….and this year was a good year. Not the best year we have ever experienced, but it was a lot of fun and we loved every second. The houses, Scare Actors and the general environment was amazing!!! Having Michael Myers chase and terrorise me was the best!!!! *

*But, most of the houses were again spectacular...….so much work goes in to this event and it shows in quality every single night. *

*The weather played a big part of this year`s trip. I am affectionately known as The Lizard...….love being out in the heat, hates being cold and as soon as it cools down.....I`m inside...….and that's one of the things we love about Florida......the heat. *

*But this year we were baked some days!!! We have many friends who have lived here either all of their life or for many years and every one commented how hot this September and into October was...….we averaged 99F and usually more most days...…..but we loved it!!! Even when we felt a little overwhelmed, we worked through it....we were in Florida!!!! Hotter than Hades some days...….but still absolute bliss. *

*We had many days away from the parks and we enjoyed every one of them...….having the rental car is something we wouldn't do without.....we love to tour around and see some places we wouldn't ever see if we stuck to the parks and only the parks...…..and will continue to do this. We love the places we visit and have some favourites, and also some new places planned for next year...….

And of course the parks themselves...….we adore them and never get bored doing the both parks at some point most days of our trips...….rides are fun, staff are fabulous and the whole atmosphere is wonderful...….they are beautiful in parts and we always have the best time......*

*Food is always a highlight for us...…...there are some places that are apparently "looked down on" by some......but, we don't have anything like some of the places over here......so we tend to try and have a mix of old favourites and some new places. A real highlight was Hot and Juicy Crawfish on Sand Lake......it was perfect and fussy people need not go......if you don't like tearing the head and tails off your shrimp....then give it a miss......but it was beautiful. *

*Old favourites like Ocean Prime and The Palm are always highlights......and many places in between....and in the hotels too. But, we love it. *

*A couple of downs this year were our car not starting one time.....which led to a trip back to the airport.....a very poor Scare actor Dining experience which was a definite low experience....and a few other little niggly things......but…...nothing to put any kind of a damper on our trip in any way...….it was still amazing and showed us even more, we take things in our stride and don't let anything beat us!!! *

*The other low, was very generic...….rude people. *

*We are always so polite and well mannered to people who are taking care of us.....it`s the only way I know to be with people.....unless they piss me off of course ...….but to see people being rude and dismissive of members of staff who are only trying to help or take care of you is hard to see. There`s no need for such rudeness ever...….we have stepped in on occasion and told someone they were being rude......we couldn't stand by and watch someone be so disgustingly rude to a TM. And I`d do it again...…..*

*Pushy people who think they have more of a right to be in front of you for whatever reason and do it in such a horrible way...…..we saw a little more of that this year than before......not so much in the parks, although we saw that too…...but in general, some people are just rude. *

*I do believe that most people are nice and kind and will treat others with respect and kindness so I think that's why it still shocks when I hear of people being rude. I also hate negative people who try and find a way to bring you down or make nasty comments either on Facebook, which although I dont have it or read it, I do have friends who do......or as alternate people on websites......can`t believe folks are that bothered what others do...…...I didn't think I was that interesting!!!! I don't give two hoots what others do or how often they`ve been...….as I said before, I`ll stick with my life...…..*

*So, we do consider our trip to be a massive success...…..a few glitches along the way is nothing......it makes things interesting.…...and it was...….*

*Of course you should never finish on a negative...…..so I will say as always we had some lovely meets with folks...….the people we have met from this site have been the nicest people ever......and this trip we had some new meets and some more traditional meets...….won`t say old meets......lol.....*

*Monykalyn and cynditech were new meets for us......and we loved meeting them for the first time...….and look forward to many more hopefully...…..*

*macraven and Vicky (Tink1957) are two we have known a long time and always enjoy catching up with, we had missed both several times on previous visits so we were glad this worked out too .....Robo56 I had met briefly a few years ago at RP, and was glad we could have short meet before HHN one evening with macraven…....it was nice to catch up...….*

*Janet and her mister (keishashadow) are two we met again fairly briefly a few years ago and we have been trying to connect at some point......Janet has a lot of trips to Orlando and we never managed to match up so this time we were both determined we would make it work......so we had a lovely afternoon together in Amatista……..as always never long enough...….but we do have plans to meet up in December again....really looking forward to that!!! *

*Matt and Rob (AussieBritTraveller) are again I had met Matt briefly on their last visit in the lobby, but we hadn't managed to get together that time even for a drink, but this time we enjoyed some time for a drink one evening and the following night we had dinner together...….really enjoyed meeting them. *

*We also had encounters with everyday folks in the park and around who were some of the nicest people and we love meeting folks like that......apologies to anyone I`ve missed!!! 

Of course going home is always sad, but we miss our boy so much and are always over the moon to see him again...…...so there`s always a silver lining...….*

*So, again I`m thanking everyone for reading along and for the lovely compliments...…..I do try not to drag this trip report along too long...….it is a lot to read and I get bored reading some trip reports and give up......so thank you so much for keeping me company...……*

*We have 9 sleeps till our 16th trip to Orlando...…..*

*Trip Report for December will be coming soon...……..I said I wouldn't drag this conclusion out for too long...….hope I haven't...….

THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN...……..*











https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...eDeAhVLIsAKHcAQCREQMwhoKB0wHQ&iact=mrc&uact=8​


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Your TRs are always so entertaining...I'm sad when they come to an end!!
> You and Tom are a lovely couple, and it's always fun being a part of your adventures!
> Thank you for continuing to take the time to share



Thank you so much!!!! 

I have so appreciated your reading along and loved your comments...…..I`m so glad you enjoyed it.....and can say we`ll actually see you next year


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Another lovely trip report - Wonderful read -Thank you!!!!!!!
> How did Kyle's new bathroom/ renovation turn out?



Thank you too!!! I do appreciate you enjoyed it...….

Oh it turned out brilliantly, thank you...….he hadn't told us they had sent the wrong bath tub one day......but the guys sorted it out but took a few days to get the correct one, which is why it took a little longer than planned...... and it looks great...….such a difference in the room itself...….it was fine beforehand, but a good update works wonders....….Kyle is delighted with it, and that's all that we wanted.....

Although it makes our master bath look in need of a refurb.....lol......sshhhh don't tell Tom.....lol...….I think we`ve done more than enough this year to our home.....but there`s always next year...…

Thank you so much for reading along and commenting, I`m so glad you enjoyed this one too...….


----------



## Mikey15

I still need to take the time to finish reading your trip report, but thanks for updating!

We were in Orlando the first week of November and when we went to Boma for dinner, we walked past a white Maserati Levante in the parking lot.  Totally thought about you and wondered how your trip went! lol


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

WONDERFUL!!!!!

Thanks Carole!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Mikey15 said:


> I still need to take the time to finish reading your trip report, but thanks for updating!
> 
> We were in Orlando the first week of November and when we went to Boma for dinner, we walked past a white Maserati Levante in the parking lot.  Totally thought about you and wondered how your trip went! lol



Lol......how funny!!! 

We loved the Levante........but much preferred it in black........we were glad we got it......

The trip was amazing, it really was......we are so lucky to have enjoyed another fabulous trip.........

I’m so glad you’ve been reading along, always nice to read.......hope you enjoy what you’ve missed so far......


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> WONDERFUL!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Carole!!!



Thank you!!!! 

I’m so pleased you read along with it........it did go on a little........

I know the way we vacation may not suit everyone......we enjoy our resort time a lot......spending time in the Club Lounge is a big part of our day and can see why some won’t get that.....especially as we don’t really eat our meals in there......it’s too early for us and we do prefer to eat out later around places we love......eating out is a big part of our trips.......

And of course the parks aren’t our big focus........we are very lucky to have the best of both worlds......so our trips won’t suit many.......but they suit us down to the ground!

So I’m happy to know you enjoyed it and thank you for the lovely compliments........I do apppreciate them and awful lot.........


----------



## JaxDad

Thanks for another great trip report! I'm sorry we didn't get to meet up in St. Augustine. Maybe next time...


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Thanks for another great trip report! I'm sorry we didn't get to meet up in St. Augustine. Maybe next time...



Thanks so much for reading.........I’m happy you enjoyed it.....

Yes, it would have been lovely to meet up.........but we are there for 14 nights in March and another 14 nights in May so we are probably going to be visiting St Augustine then.....maybe March as it might not be as nuclear hot like September was.........

So, we will definitely let you know when we plan to visit then and hopefully it’ll suit you for a meet......

Again, thank you for the lovely comments along the way..........


----------



## martikus

Thank you for continuing to share your trips
with us.  It is so fun to experience it through your eyes.   I am terrible about commenting during the review but feel I need to thank you at the end.

We enjoyed our first RPR stay last fall and will return next summer for a full week as our 12 year old son said 3 days just wasn’t enough.  Your tips and thoughts really help us to feel like “veterans.”


----------



## tammy

A huge thank you for such an awesome report.  I look forward to the next one in December.  It completely blows my mind on how rude people can be to each other and to servers in restaurants.  I was just in London a week ago and I witnessed two men being incredibly rude and downright nasty to the waiter.  It was appalling, I felt sooooo bad for the poor woman.  I am probably overly nice to people, but that's how I want to be treated.  One more thing, my travel buddies kept making fun of me because I'm such a happy person and get excited over everything.  I'd rather be happy, thankful and grateful than miserable and ungrateful.  Anyway, welcome home and I'll see you soon


----------



## schumigirl

martikus said:


> Thank you for continuing to share your trips
> with us.  It is so fun to experience it through your eyes.   I am terrible about commenting during the review but feel I need to thank you at the end.
> 
> We enjoyed our first RPR stay last fall and will return next summer for a full week as our 12 year old son said 3 days just wasn’t enough.  Your tips and thoughts really help us to feel like “veterans.”



Well, you still get a big   and I’m happy to know you’ve been reading and enjoyed it!!

And even happier to know you love RPR and are going back for a week next year......now lovely.......I agree with your son, 3 days just isn’t enough!

You’ll definitely be a veteran then.......and again thanks so much for the compliment.......I take them all.....

Don’t be a stranger though, it’s nice to “meet” you.......next trip is solely at RPR for 10 nights.......hope you get the chance to read and enjoy that trip report too .......


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> A huge thank you for such an awesome report.  I look forward to the next one in December.  It completely blows my mind on how rude people can be to each other and to servers in restaurants.  I was just in London a week ago and I witnessed two men being incredibly rude and downright nasty to the waiter.  It was appalling, I felt sooooo bad for the poor woman.  I am probably overly nice to people, but that's how I want to be treated.  One more thing, my travel buddies kept making fun of me because I'm such a happy person and get excited over everything.  I'd rather be happy, thankful and grateful than miserable and ungrateful.  Anyway, welcome home and I'll see you soon



Thank you so much tammy........I’ve enjoyed every one of your comments and appreciate them so much......

Oh isn’t that awful!!! I wonder how people’s minds work that they can treat people like that........I’m with you, I treat people how I’d like to be treated and Kyle was brought up the same way, thankfully he is incredibly polite and I’m so happy he is naturally that way! 

It’s easier to be nice to folks I find.........a smile is easier than a frown......I’m with you though, I’m generally such a happy go lucky person.....and I struggle to be around negativity, but I won’t change and I’m sure you won’t either......

Thank you again......hope to see you on the next one too.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> I have so appreciated your reading along and loved your comments...…..I`m so glad you enjoyed it.....and can say we`ll actually see you next year



Looking forward to it!  I may even make a photo or mention in that TR, lol!!


----------



## Owlpost23

Carole,it's always a delight to read your trip reports! Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## I-4Bound

Just fabulous, as always! I remain your biggest trip report fan! Looking forward to the next one


----------



## jump00

schumigirl said:


> Thank you too!!! I do appreciate you enjoyed it...….
> 
> Oh it turned out brilliantly, thank you...….he hadn't told us they had sent the wrong bath tub one day......but the guys sorted it out but took a few days to get the correct one, which is why it took a little longer than planned...... and it looks great...….such a difference in the room itself...….it was fine beforehand, but a good update works wonders....….Kyle is delighted with it, and that's all that we wanted.....
> 
> Although it makes our master bath look in need of a refurb.....lol......sshhhh don't tell Tom.....lol...….I think we`ve done more than enough this year to our home.....but there`s always next year...…
> 
> Thank you so much for reading along and commenting, I`m so glad you enjoyed this one too...….




Carole - I’m so pleased it turned out well - what a relief. I agree that a “good update works wonders”.   Hope all is well - can’t wait for your next adventure to begin.  

Brenda


----------



## TraceyDisney2008

Thanks for another great report, looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Tink2Day

Your report is over....  Your new trip is almost here and this one with your lovely Kyle.

Always enjoy your reports. The food, the fun, the beautiful hotels, great food and the wonderful people you meet are all so special.
Have a safe journey and wonderful trip, will be reading the next report as always.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Looking forward to it!  I may even make a photo or mention in that TR, lol!!



Absolutely!! 

I told Tom we would be meeting up and he is looking forward to it too........

I had to re read your post......with glasses on.....thought you wrote you’d be a minion in the trip report......of course you’ll be in it!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Carole,it's always a delight to read your trip reports! Looking forward to the next one!



Awww Thank you so much!! 

I love your comments along the way, always makes me happy to read them........and glad you enjoyed it! 

Next one will be along soon........


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Just fabulous, as always! I remain your biggest trip report fan! Looking forward to the next one



Andrea, that is so sweet!! 

Thank you so much........I love that you enjoyed it........

Going to watch the Reginald Owen Christmas Carol next Tuesday night......which is the night before we leave for our trip........getting in the Christmas Spirit before we go!!! Looking forward to seeing it.........

I keep saying it’s the George C Scott version for some reason.......but it’s definitly not as I don’t really like that version.........will let you know what I think 

And thank you again for your kind comments along the way.........


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Carole - I’m so pleased it turned out well - what a relief. I agree that a “good update works wonders”.   Hope all is well - can’t wait for your next adventure to begin.
> 
> Brenda



Thanks Brenda........yes, not being able to oversee the work was a little frustrating at time......lol......especially for Tom! But it worked out well.......

Yep, we’re all good.......so looking forward to next week.........look forward to seeing you then too.......


----------



## schumigirl

schumigirl said:


> Andrea, that is so sweet!!
> 
> Thank you so much........I love that you enjoyed it........
> 
> Going to watch the Reginald Owen Christmas Carol next Tuesday night......which is the night before we leave for our trip........getting in the Christmas Spirit before we go!!! Looking forward to seeing it.........
> 
> I keep saying it’s the George C Scott version for some reason.......but it’s definitly not as I don’t really like that version.........will let you know what I think
> 
> And thank you again for your kind comments along the way.........




Reposting as it was covered by an ad above??? Why do they do that.........


----------



## schumigirl

TraceyDisney2008 said:


> Thanks for another great report, looking forward to the next one.



Thanks so much Tracey.........

Glad to see you enjoyed this one too and lovely to see you comment too.......I always appreciate it!! 

Next one up soon, hope to see you there too........


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Your report is over....  Your new trip is almost here and this one with your lovely Kyle.
> 
> Always enjoy your reports. The food, the fun, the beautiful hotels, great food and the wonderful people you meet are all so special.
> Have a safe journey and wonderful trip, will be reading the next report as always.



Yep, trip is just around the corner and we can’t wait.......Kyle coming with us is a real treat and he is excited now it’s so close! 

This one took longer than planned......I had planned to finish it quicker, but you know what it’s like......lol......time!!!

I’m so happy you enjoyed this one too, always love to see your comments along the way....

Thanks for the good wishes for next journey and trip......look forward to seeing you then too........


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for another wonderful trip report Carole and I'm glad you made it last ....that way we don't have so long to wait until the next one.

I'm so glad I got to see you and Tom again after missing each other the last few years and it was great to meet Monyk too.  Sorry to miss you in December but maybe we can meet up at Strongwater in September since we'll be staying at SF.  It's funny I started counting our Orlando visits and I was surprised to see that it will be our 16th trip in December.

Glad Kyle is coming along for your upcoming adventure....I know there will be lots of good chocolate cake pics to drool over and I know you miss having him along for the fun.

Hope you have a blast next time...I can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## I-4Bound

schumigirl said:


> Andrea, that is so sweet!!
> 
> Thank you so much........I love that you enjoyed it........
> 
> Going to watch the Reginald Owen Christmas Carol next Tuesday night......which is the night before we leave for our trip........getting in the Christmas Spirit before we go!!! Looking forward to seeing it.........
> 
> I keep saying it’s the George C Scott version for some reason.......but it’s definitly not as I don’t really like that version.........will let you know what I think
> 
> And thank you again for your kind comments along the way.........



Fantastic! Can't wait to hear what you think of it. I love all the Scrooge movies, each in their own way. The George C. Scott one is a creepy and atmospheric with some of the music, and it has a scene from the book that is rarely included in movie versions, so I like that!


----------



## smiths02

schumigirl said:


> *The suite had been a real treat...….folks sometimes ask how can we stay in a normal hotel room for so long......some folks couldn't deal with it apparently...….well, I guess we maybe get on better than some other families do.....we can enjoy being in the same room for a long time without feeling cramped or have the feeling of being stuck together...…..it`s a shame some folks can`t do that...….and are quite open and say they couldn't be in that close a confine with their family for any length of time...…..*
> 
> *However, the space the suites have is fabulous!!!! We had loved every second of this suite......and the balcony had been a special treat and a lovely surprise.....we were incredibly grateful for such a surprise. *
> ​




Haha!  I might stay we would be cramped, but, in the end, we all end up in the same room anyhow.  My kids are on a school break.  We have a 5-bedroom house and yet all five of us slept in one room last night (by request, we don't let the children do that every night, bu they always ask on breaks).  I can even put up with the giggling, whispering and eventually snoring! ha

Thank you so much for your trip reports!  They are so helpful in planning our first Universal vacation.  This one even made me think about HHN (although I know that really isn't for me LOL)
​


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Thanks for another wonderful trip report Carole and I'm glad you made it last ....that way we don't have so long to wait until the next one.
> 
> I'm so glad I got to see you and Tom again after missing each other the last few years and it was great to meet Monyk too.  Sorry to miss you in December but maybe we can meet up at Strongwater in September since we'll be staying at SF.  It's funny I started counting our Orlando visits and I was surprised to see that it will be our 16th trip in December.
> 
> Glad Kyle is coming along for your upcoming adventure....I know there will be lots of good chocolate cake pics to drool over and I know you miss having him along for the fun.
> 
> Hope you have a blast next time...I can't wait to hear all about it



Thank you so much Vicky!!! And, yes glad you made it in this one this time...…it was lovely meeting up after so long, think it was either two or maybe three years???? I forget......and we miss each other in December...….well, we`ll manage next September for sure...….

And next trip will be your 16th too?? How funny...….

I`m so glad you enjoyed this one too......yes, I expect a chocolate dessert or two will be on the cards for December...….yes, so much looking forward to him being along with us again...….

Thanks again Vicky...…..


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Fantastic! Can't wait to hear what you think of it. I love all the Scrooge movies, each in their own way. The George C. Scott one is a creepy and atmospheric with some of the music, and it has a scene from the book that is rarely included in movie versions, so I like that!



Oh I will!!! I am really looking forward to this one a lot......

Actually we have the George C Scott one too, think I may give it another try...….I may forget what it was I didn't like about it...…..lol.....I do that after not seeing a movie for a long time...…

I`m searching for the newest Christmas Carol book I bought in July in NYC...…....I actually put it somewhere safe ......and of course now I can`t find it!!! 

Have to keep searching...…..


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> Haha!  I might stay we would be cramped, but, in the end, we all end up in the same room anyhow.  My kids are on a school break.  We have a 5-bedroom house and yet all five of us slept in one room last night (by request, we don't let the children do that every night, bu they always ask on breaks).  I can even put up with the giggling, whispering and eventually snoring! ha
> 
> Thank you so much for your trip reports!  They are so helpful in planning our first Universal vacation.  This one even made me think about HHN (although I know that really isn't for me LOL)
> ​




lol......I love it!!!! That does sound like a lot of fun......real family time, even with the giggling and snoring....I love that as a family tradition!!!! 

It is so much fun staying in one room for us...….we chat constantly and it`s lovely when we all go to bed and go through the day together...….although we have a King Suite reserved for this trip coming......I think Kyle may have suggested, ever so slightly that his dad may snore a little...….so although we wont be in the same room sleeping, we`ll still have that closeness...….love it!!! 

Thank you so much for the lovely compliments and for taking the time to comment.....I do appreciate each and every one of them.......and I am so glad you`ve found them helpful...….

Oh you should consider HHN...…..it is so much fun!!!!! It`s not scary at all...……. but I bet you would enjoy it and go back again the following year...….maybe...….


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> We are so grateful to the staff there as they are special, especially our very special friend who is the kindest most considerate man on the planet......Tom does joke I prefer him to Tom......lol...….I always say of course I do ......but he does make us feel incredibly special and most certainly a part of the family we have come to cherish over the years



Tell Tom to just bring up my crush on his smile when you say you prefer your friend.  LOL.   

Loved your report (again!).  I can't wait until one day we meet!  I feel as though we already have!  

Also can't wait until the next one -- Kyle will be in it!!!!    I feel another bond with you as moms with one (AWESOME) son each.  <3


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Tell Tom to just bring up my crush on his smile when you say you prefer your friend.  LOL.
> 
> Loved your report (again!).  I can't wait until one day we meet!  I feel as though we already have!
> 
> Also can't wait until the next one -- Kyle will be in it!!!!    I feel another bond with you as moms with one (AWESOME) son each.  <3



Lol........I’ll do that!!! He thinks it’s cute though......thankfully!

Thanks so much Alice........yes, I do too...... I’m sure we’ll meet at some point......even if I’m handing over my husband to you for a few days so you can all enjoy Star Wars at Disney lol...........it can happen  

So looking forward to my boy coming along this trip......and yes we do both have awesome sons.......although I do need to chat to Davy about the tofu!!  

Thanks again, glad you enjoyed it as much as you did........

(Oh I did read back the email I sent to you on my phone.....I really didn’t have glasses on and it showed...... )


----------



## Pumpkin1172

sigh...the trip report is over   I have enjoyed reading about all your adventures, the parks, food and of course the heat!!!!  I'm like you, I don't like the cold ( surprising I live in the great white north of Canada  and don't enjoy the cold )  I love to soak up the sun and heat!!!  I'm looking forward to your next trip report.  Now what will I do to keep my slow days at work occupied Until next trip report


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> sigh...the trip report is over   I have enjoyed reading about all your adventures, the parks, food and of course the heat!!!!  I'm like you, I don't like the cold ( surprising I live in the great white north of Canada  and don't enjoy the cold )  I love to soak up the sun and heat!!!  I'm looking forward to your next trip report.  Now what will I do to keep my slow days at work occupied Until next trip report



Yay.......Another lizard like person!!!  Oh I feel your pain......we don’t get weather anywhere near as cold as Canadians get over here in the UK.....I don’t think I’d survive the great white North of Canada ........I’m bad enough over here!!! I’m all for heat and sunshine! 

Thank you.......I am so glad you enjoyed it.......it was a pleasure to write and I’m always grateful for all comments, they are lovely to read........

Next one will be up soon I think.......so look forward to seeing you then too.......


----------



## disneyAndi14

Thanks for the wonderful TR, enjoyed reading, laughing, snickering, being astonished, and looking forward to each post! I sure hope your next trip is awesome. I have heard good reviews for the Christmas parade and lighting of the Hogwarts Castle! Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## shh

Another fun vacation adventure I get to go on, courtesy of you both: all without blowing my budget.  Thanks for taking all of us along.

This TR was wonderful...it started before my HHN trip and finished up nicely, before we leave next month for WDW and UO. (I do hope this year's Grinchmas show is good. I loved it last year and was a bit bummed to hear they were changing it. But maybe it'll be even better.) 

I really enjoyed reading along a bit at a time - with a glass or two of nice wine most nights, of course.

I have to say I envy your love of flying.....I truly dislike flying - not scared at all, just don't enjoy the experience much - I get so restless/antsy on long flights. Never used to bother me as much as it does now...maybe I'm getting crankier with age. I love road trips and cruises, but don't travel as far and wide as I could or should - just because I dread the flights. . 

Here's wishing you lizard weather for your trip - and my wish for us is that it cools waaaay down for mine - after you leave, of course.  (As a Floridian, I live and breathe for those rare cooler days!)


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Thanks for the wonderful TR, enjoyed reading, laughing, snickering, being astonished, and looking forward to each post! I sure hope your next trip is awesome. I have heard good reviews for the Christmas parade and lighting of the Hogwarts Castle! Have a wonderful trip!



Thank you so much Caroline! 

I love that you enjoyed reading this one too......and yep, the castle and whole Holiday experiences at Universal we enjoyed very much last year.......so, we are so looking forward to this upcoming trip......

Thanks again, I’ve loved reading your comments and appreciate them all........

See you on the next one I hope


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> Another fun vacation adventure I get to go on, courtesy of you both: all without blowing my budget.  Thanks for taking all of us along.
> 
> This TR was wonderful...it started before my HHN trip and finished up nicely, before we leave next month for WDW and UO. (I do hope this year's Grinchmas show is good. I loved it last year and was a bit bummed to hear they were changing it. But maybe it'll be even better.)
> 
> I really enjoyed reading along a bit at a time - with a glass or two of nice wine most nights, of course.
> 
> I have to say I envy your love of flying.....I truly dislike flying - not scared at all, just don't enjoy the experience much - I get so restless/antsy on long flights. Never used to bother me as much as it does now...maybe I'm getting crankier with age. I love road trips and cruises, but don't travel as far and wide as I could or should - just because I dread the flights. .
> 
> Here's wishing you lizard weather for your trip - and my wish for us is that it cools waaaay down for mine - after you leave, of course.  (As a Floridian, I live and breathe for those rare cooler days!)




Lol........I’m so happy you enjoyed it.........love the wine while reading too......my kinda gal!!

Yes, I hope the changes are for the better too with the Grinchmas show........

Oh with flying, it took me a lot of flights to begin relaxing but now yep, love it.......although the inbetween bit between take off and landing can get tedious.....but, it’s always worth it! But, I think you’re right......a lot of friends our age are now getting crankier with flying and a few are now avoiding long flights where they can and yes, cruises are getting more popular with them I’ve noticed.........I hate water so doubt I’ll ever do a cruise! Apparently I’m weird as some who hate flying can’t understand my loathing of boats.......lol.......

Thanks for the good wishes on our upcoming trip.........I will ask for heat and lots of sunshine when we’re there, but just for you I’ll ask for it to cool down for you.......it has been a hot year!!! 

When is your trip this December?? If you’ve mentioned it I forget........I’m terrible with others dates!!! But hope you have a blast too..........and thank you again for the lovely comments along the way........


----------



## pattyw

Yay for another wonderful trip report!!!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Yay for another wonderful trip report!!!



Thanks Patty.......

I always writing them and it’s always lovely when folks enjoy them too........thanks for the lovely comments along the way.......


----------



## Ladyfish77

Truly enjoyed your report, as always!  You and Tom just enjoy life--such a great thing!  I know what you mean about rude people--arghhh.  

I'm a lizard too!  My DH always calls me one because I love warm weather (from Phoenix, AZ and love the hot weather) and because I have a bit of low blood pressure (actually probably pretty normal, but he's got high bp, so he's jealous).  It was funny one time because I had to go to the hospital and they took my bp and my hubby called me a lizard and the nurse seemed to think that was not a nice thing.  I just laughed!

Looking forward to starting your next trip report.  I think you will leave just before we arrive for our trip.  So glad Kyle gets to come with.

Speaking of Kyle--are we going to get to see photos of the bathroom????

Enjoy your holiday trip!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Oh it turned out brilliantly, thank you.



I'm looking through posts for pics of the renovated bathroom, wondering if I have crossed the line from follower to stalker. 

Thanks for the wonderful trip report!


----------



## shh

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the good wishes on our upcoming trip.........I will ask for heat and lots of sunshine when we’re there, but just for you I’ll ask for it to cool down for you.......it has been a hot year!!!
> 
> When is your trip this December??



oh my gosh...not just hot...surface of the sun hot...thank you very much.  
I want to wear boots. I want to snuggle in a soft sweater. I want to put on a fluffy robe and sip hot coffee in the morning. I want to give my poor, tired, overworked air conditioner a rest!  

We're headed up mid/late Dec, but before the Christmas madness.


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> *Our September trip is very HHN focused...….and this year was a good year. Not the best year we have ever experienced, but it was a lot of fun and we loved every second. The houses, Scare Actors and the general environment was amazing!!! Having Michael Myers chase and terrorise me was the best!!!! *
> 
> *But, most of the houses were again spectacular...….so much work goes in to this event and it shows in quality every single night. *



HHN was so good this year, they really do work hard on it. 



schumigirl said:


> *The weather played a big part of this year`s trip. I am affectionately known as The Lizard...….love being out in the heat, hates being cold and as soon as it cools down.....I`m inside...….and that's one of the things we love about Florida......the heat. *
> 
> *But this year we were baked some days!!! *



It was crazy hot this year. 



schumigirl said:


> *I do believe that most people are nice and kind and will treat others with respect and kindness so I think that's why it still shocks when I hear of people being rude. I also hate negative people who try and find a way to bring you down or make nasty comments either on Facebook, which although I dont have it or read it, I do have friends who do......or as alternate people on websites......can`t believe folks are that bothered what others do...…...I didn't think I was that interesting!!!! I don't give two hoots what others do or how often they`ve been...….as I said before, I`ll stick with my life...…..*



I hate that too, I don't understand why people get so upset about things other people do. I find that people get very upset if you don't like to do the exact same things you do, they act as though it's an insult. Very strange to me, as I feel the same as you don't care what others are doing, and don't get why they care what I'm doing. 

Our next trips are so close!


----------



## schumigirl

Ladyfish77 said:


> Truly enjoyed your report, as always!  You and Tom just enjoy life--such a great thing!  I know what you mean about rude people--arghhh.
> 
> I'm a lizard too!  My DH always calls me one because I love warm weather (from Phoenix, AZ and love the hot weather) and because I have a bit of low blood pressure (actually probably pretty normal, but he's got high bp, so he's jealous).  It was funny one time because I had to go to the hospital and they took my bp and my hubby called me a lizard and the nurse seemed to think that was not a nice thing.  I just laughed!
> 
> Looking forward to starting your next trip report.  I think you will leave just before we arrive for our trip.  So glad Kyle gets to come with.
> 
> Speaking of Kyle--are we going to get to see photos of the bathroom????
> 
> Enjoy your holiday trip!



Lol.....oh Kyle would be mortified if I ever posted pictures online of his bathroom.......I did send images of the tiles we were using to Macraven and Keishashadow........he may let me post the tiles on the wall.......lol.....

Thank you so much for the lovely compliments.......it means a lot you enjoyed it.......and how funny I have low blood pressure too!!! I think people see someone who is overweight and thinks HBP.......but yep......I was in hospital once and they came in early hours to check it.......the poor, and rather newly qualified  nurses face when she saw how low it had dropped was a picture.......she shouted the senior nurse to come and check......by that time it had almost normalised........lol.......

Yes, I don’t take lizard as an insult either........I am a little lizard like!!! 

And again, thanks for the comments along the way.....always nice to read and yep....next one is up already.....I’m getting a head start..........


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> I'm looking through posts for pics of the renovated bathroom, wondering if I have crossed the line from follower to stalker.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful trip report!



Lol.......not stalking at all........and I’ve had one of those, so you absolutely aren’t.........

I’m so glad you enjoyed it.......I really am.......thank you also for the comments and making the time to do so.....


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> oh my gosh...not just hot...surface of the sun hot...thank you very much.
> I want to wear boots. I want to snuggle in a soft sweater. I want to put on a fluffy robe and sip hot coffee in the morning. I want to give my poor, tired, overworked air conditioner a rest!
> 
> We're headed up mid/late Dec, but before the Christmas madness.



Oh it really was wasn’t it!!! 

You’d like our weather right now.......I have boots, heavier jacket, warm cosy jumpers, scarf, hat and even gloves yesterday..........full length coat will be out when we get back I’m sure........

And I have a purple fluffy robe on right now.......lol.....although I’m melting as the heating has warmed the house up massively this morning........maybe it’s not as cold out today........hopefully!!

Oh perfect time to go isn’t it.........yep, before the madness......lol........hope it’s a fabulous trip.......


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> HHN was so good this year, they really do work hard on it.
> 
> 
> 
> It was crazy hot this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that too, I don't understand why people get so upset about things other people do. I find that people get very upset if you don't like to do the exact same things you do, they act as though it's an insult. Very strange to me, as I feel the same as you don't care what others are doing, and don't get why they care what I'm doing.
> 
> Our next trips are so close!




I think some folks can only seem to focus on others for some reason or other........I do love to see others have a great time too.......

Yes we did enjoy HHN this year.....already wondering about next year..........

Thanks so much for the lovely comments along the way.......I’m always glad to see you enjoyed it.......and yep, our trips are just around the corner..........


----------



## schumigirl

New Nov/Dec trip report up and running...…...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...ts-at-rpr-nov-dec-2018.3720520/#post-59981873


----------



## Zosha

So lovely to read the last of your adventures! I got a bit distracted half way through as we went on our own trip to USA for a couple of weeks but back now and finished reading. Just an amazing trip and thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## schumigirl

Zosha said:


> So lovely to read the last of your adventures! I got a bit distracted half way through as we went on our own trip to USA for a couple of weeks but back now and finished reading. Just an amazing trip and thanks for sharing it with us!



Wow!!

That must have been quite a journey........hope your trip was fabulous and you had an amazing time.......I have no clue how long it takes to fly from Oz to the USA??? .........won’t be a short flight!!!

I always think Americans are so lucky when they can get to Orlando in a couple of hours!!!

But, thank you so much........I’m so glad to read you enjoyed it and thank you for the lovely comments.......appreciate them........hope to see you on the next one too........


----------



## Franrose

I've been enjoying from Aus too - we'll be around for your next trip!  The flight is awful.  I'm not a great flyer, my legs ache something terrible!  Otherwise I wouldn't care and would soak up the dedicated movie time lol.     Means to an end, means to an end!


----------



## schumigirl

Franrose said:


> I've been enjoying from Aus too - we'll be around for your next trip!  The flight is awful.  I'm not a great flyer, my legs ache something terrible!  Otherwise I wouldn't care and would soak up the dedicated movie time lol.     Means to an end, means to an end!



How fabulous..........I never knew there were so many Aussies around on the boards till recently........

Means to an end is the perfect description!! Legs can be an issue that’s for sure........I tend to get a very numb bottom  so I do try and move around a bit......but yep, once I’m settled in with a movie and maybe even drop off a little it’s hard to move!! Our longest flight was just over 10 hours when we had to go well into Canada to avoid a bad weather front or a storm of some kind.......that extra hour or so felt like a week!!!

Glad to hear you’ll be around for the next one too........look forward to chatting more.........


----------



## Franrose

schumigirl said:


> How fabulous..........I never knew there were so many Aussies around on the boards till recently........
> 
> Means to an end is the perfect description!! Legs can be an issue that’s for sure........I tend to get a very numb bottom  so I do try and move around a bit......but yep, once I’m settled in with a movie and maybe even drop off a little it’s hard to move!! Our longest flight was just over 10 hours when we had to go well into Canada to avoid a bad weather front or a storm of some kind.......that extra hour or so felt like a week!!!
> 
> Glad to hear you’ll be around for the next one too........look forward to chatting more.........


 
Oh yes, that numb bottom!  Maybe we should bring some memory foam on board


----------



## Zosha

schumigirl said:


> Wow!!
> 
> That must have been quite a journey........hope your trip was fabulous and you had an amazing time.......I have no clue how long it takes to fly from Oz to the USA??? .........won’t be a short flight!!!
> 
> I’m in South Australia so it’s about  15-16 hours actual flying time to LA. It’s a bit quicker if you’re going from Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane. To get to MCO it’s 20 hours actual flying time because we have to catch 3 flights. Essentially, it’s a ruddy long way!
> 
> Our trip was great. We went to Nashville and did Disneyland on the way home. Nashville is beautiful and we loved it. I went with no expectations of it but fell in love. It helped that we went in Fall so the colours in the trees was astounding.
> 
> I always think Americans are so lucky when they can get to Orlando in a couple of hours!!!
> 
> But, thank you so much........I’m so glad to read you enjoyed it and thank you for the lovely comments.......appreciate them........hope to see you on the next one too........



I’m definitely in for the next one!


----------



## Zosha

Zosha said:


> I’m definitely in for the next one!


 
Because I’m a tech Numpty I’ve responded in your quote! You will have to scroll through the quote to read it!


----------



## schumigirl

Zosha said:


> Because I’m a tech Numpty I’ve responded in your quote! You will have to scroll through the quote to read it!



lol...….I found it...it took me almost a year of being on this site before I finally worked out how to multi quote......

Crikey…...that is a loooooong flight!!!! Oh my goodness......I can see why you`d need 3 flights.....

Awww....glad you had such an amazing trip...….I don't know anything about Nashville.....except the obvious....and yes this time of year is so beautiful with autumn colours in the trees...…


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I finally got to catch up on your report.  I am glad they are detailed I usually always find something I didn't know about or something new to do.

Brian and I have heard those same types of things from people about Universal verses Disney. We both always look at each other and shake our heads and mumble then don't come back! I agree you can't compare them really. They are two different types of trips and have different things to offer. We love and prefer Universal but Disney is good and has it's own positives.

The new lounge looks great! I loved the bins for the bread items. That is such a neat and creative way to keep them fresh. I hope to try that lounge in the future. We did love PBH club but I think that lounge could use some renovating.

The burger place after the mall looks great! We don't eat burgers out often but when we do it's got to be a good one. This place looks great for us to try on our June trip since we will be eating in the Orlando area more. Thanks for sharing.

The Strongwater Tavern looks really nice. Well the whole resort looks pretty. The food and drinks looked very good too. Oh and I agree with curry dishes. We enjoy them a lot and the new one the family likes is a Thai Coconut Curry Chicken in the crock pot. You could substitute shrimp instead. 

 I loved your meme about getting picked up at 10 ... I so agree with that!!! 

Sorry the report and trip ended but as I write this you will be on your way back there in a couple of days!  I hope you and Tom have a great next trip with your son!


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi I finally got to catch up on your report.  I am glad they are detailed I usually always find something I didn't know about or something new to do.
> 
> Brian and I have heard those same types of things from people about Universal verses Disney. We both always look at each other and shake our heads and mumble then don't come back! I agree you can't compare them really. They are two different types of trips and have different things to offer. We love and prefer Universal but Disney is good and has it's own positives.
> 
> The new lounge looks great! I loved the bins for the bread items. That is such a neat and creative way to keep them fresh. I hope to try that lounge in the future. We did love PBH club but I think that lounge could use some renovating.
> 
> The burger place after the mall looks great! We don't eat burgers out often but when we do it's got to be a good one. This place looks great for us to try on our June trip since we will be eating in the Orlando area more. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> The Strongwater Tavern looks really nice. Well the whole resort looks pretty. The food and drinks looked very good too. Oh and I agree with curry dishes. We enjoy them a lot and the new one the family likes is a Thai Coconut Curry Chicken in the crock pot. You could substitute shrimp instead.
> 
> I loved your meme about getting picked up at 10 ... I so agree with that!!!
> 
> Sorry the report and trip ended but as I write this you will be on your way back there in a couple of days!  I hope you and Tom have a great next trip with your son!




Thanks, and glad you enjoyed it........

Yes, the food in those places are excellent......we only eat homemade beef burgers back home, so it’s nice to enjoy some good ones over there......and we love all sorts of curry, and Thai Coconut is one of our favourites.....we usually make that with shrimp, crab, scallops and calamari......as long as it’s hot I don’t mind what’s in it.......

Yes, we do laugh at the folks who try to tell us Universal sucks and Disney is fabulous.......amazingly it’s always those same ones that never wait for restaurants/FP/never see crowds nor wait in lines........while everyone’s complaining about said things......they’re quite transparent! 

But, glad you’ve enjoyed this one and yep, next one is up and running and thanks again........for the lovely comments and good wishes........


----------



## cynditech

All caught up!!!!  I just love your trip reports - so now I'll be checking out your next one   I really appreciate the detail you have put into everything - it really helped people like me, who just went for our 1st time.  Thank you


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> All caught up!!!!  I just love your trip reports - so now I'll be checking out your next one   I really appreciate the detail you have put into everything - it really helped people like me, who just went for our 1st time.  Thank you



You are so welcome!!! 

I really appreciate you taking the time to say so...…..

I enjoy doing them very much so I`m always glad to hear they are useful......thank you once again......see you on the next one


----------



## Minniedoc

Just now commenting on your lovely TRs! Although I am thus far a dedicated Disney traveler I am now considering Uni. I cannot do thrill rides or simulators anymore but do love to soak up atmosphere.

Also a lizard, and love to enjoy life like you guys too. Would love to meet up for a bite sometime - I spend a lot of time in Orlando too and get nonstop comments from everyone I know - whatever!

Heading over to read your December TR - when I retire from schools I can travel then too and not just when the kiddies do.


----------



## schumigirl

Minniedoc said:


> Just now commenting on your lovely TRs! Although I am thus far a dedicated Disney traveler I am now considering Uni. I cannot do thrill rides or simulators anymore but do love to soak up atmosphere.
> 
> Also a lizard, and love to enjoy life like you guys too. Would love to meet up for a bite sometime - I spend a lot of time in Orlando too and get nonstop comments from everyone I know - whatever!
> 
> Heading over to read your December TR - when I retire from schools I can travel then too and not just when the kiddies do.



I’m so glad you did post!!

Universal is amazing. It really is.........even on days we don’t focus on rides, we love roaming around the parks and yes, just soak up the atmosphere.........

And another lizard for company is always good.........lol.......yep, would always enjoy a meet up if we’re there the same time.........and yep, hope you can retire soon......being stuck to school schedule is too tying......and like us ignore all those negative Nellies.......if I’ve heard the words “you’re not going back again” once.....I’ve heard it a million times! Yes, “whatever” seems appropriate at times..........

Nice to see you post anyway and I’m so glad you’ve enjoyed them so far..........


----------

